# 7th BOINC Pentathlon - June 5th-19th 2016



## tictoc

*OCN Individual Stats:*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tPntfkEg5aP7GFJukhdBODML-mLwC-mzMvrh666Wqk8/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false

*Pentathlon Participants Roster:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18jw9UBUKgnPOaRSuLfjw5kXKn7SvWcNLFrtpkoksb6c/pubhtml?gid=895276979&single=true&widget=true&headers=false


----------



## PR-Imagery

aww yiss


----------



## tictoc

I had it ready to go a few days ago, but embedding forms and sheets using the Rich Text Editor seems to be broken.







Re-wrote the thread in BBCode, and now we're good to go.


----------



## tictoc

The choices for projects are a little different this year. SETI.Germany Rules > Disciplines

There is a possibility that there will be 2 GPU projects and 3 CPU projects. The Sprint discipline is now eligible for GPU work, along with the traditional Cross Country discipline. With the change in project selection, I have added polls to each of the project support threads. (rather than starting separate threads for CPU and GPU project voting.) Links are in the OP or you can find them here:


Sprint
City Run
Cross Country
Swimming


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll get my name on the list tomorrow when I'm not on mobile, as wcg gave me a new crossproject id for some reason and I want to have all of my various id's in the list this time.

... Assuming that it's even on the list this year, and it gives me work units, lol (it's given me all of one so far, woohoo)

EDIT: And entered,whooo.


----------



## Egilman

Sign up button isn't working for me for some reason.
Never mind, I got it.

One thing to consider when voting for GPU projects, I run ATI/AMD only, I have no Nvidea GPU's so I cannot crunch GPU grid.

We have to have an AMD project. otherwise I'm limited to 48 CPU cores. (I'll shutdown the GPU's if needed for the pentathlon)


----------



## Finrond

Gah! the sign up form changed for the first time in like 3 years! my Auto-form fill didn't work and i had to go get my CPID all over again!! Took me a whole extra 8 seconds! gah!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Gah! the sign up form changed for the first time in like 3 years! my Auto-form fill didn't work and i had to go get my CPID all over again!! Took me a whole extra 8 seconds! gah!


Yes! I know!

Sheeeeshh!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yes! I know!
> 
> Sheeeeshh!


Clearly it's time for a revolt! Everyone get your pitchforks! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!


----------



## Diffident

I just signed up for my first ever Pentathlon. I mostly just Fold, but I want to try this out. Almost seems kinda hectic with the multiple disciplines.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yes! I know!
> 
> Sheeeeshh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it's time for a revolt! Everyone get your pitchforks! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!
Click to expand...

I am prepared for the revolt.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I just signed up for my first ever Pentathlon. I mostly just Fold, but I want to try this out. Almost seems kinda hectic with the multiple disciplines.


If you try to run all of the disciplines, that's when it gets hectic. Caching completed tasks before the discipline starts, while trying to run the current discipline can be a bit of a juggling act.

The way it is set up does make for a fun competition. You will have teams holding completed tasks, and then dropping a bomb of completed tasks late in the discipline. It is alot of fun and most importantly the chosen projects get a massive boost in participation, if they can keep up with the demand.


----------



## Sethy666

Signed up and in!


----------



## Gungnir

I'm in, let's do this.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am prepared for the revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you try to run all of the disciplines, that's when it gets hectic. Caching completed tasks before the discipline starts, while trying to run the current discipline can be a bit of a juggling act.
> 
> The way it is set up does make for a fun competition. You will have teams holding completed tasks, and then dropping a bomb of completed tasks late in the discipline. It is alot of fun and most importantly the chosen projects get a massive boost in participation, if they can keep up with the demand.


I remember that tactic, the DPC used to do that to us at ECCp-109. Crunch for three weeks and just as your about to pass them, they dump a load of pre-completed work on you and you find yourself even farther back than when you started.

Wasn't fun back then, probably won't be now either.

I'm in already, and I'll run it, cause I keep my commitments, but it will be a serious consideration in the future.


----------



## bfromcolo

Signed up and ready to rumble!

And we have our first vendor prize donation!

Much thanks to @Spotswood for a generous donation of a test bench.



http://www.spotswoodcomputercases.com/images/tstation/small/Small%20Test%20Bench%20Front%20Angle-640.jpg


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Signed up and ready to rumble!
> 
> And we have our first vendor prize donation!
> 
> Much thanks to @Spotswood
> for a generous donation of a test bench.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spotswoodcomputercases.com/images/tstation/small/Small%20Test%20Bench%20Front%20Angle-640.jpg


Woo who! Nice


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Woo who! Nice


There seems to be a few people in here myself included that could use one of those test benches


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> There seems to be a few people in here myself included that could use one of those test benches


It could replace my cardboard computer. lol


----------



## tictoc

Big thanks to @magic8192 for donating two $50 PayPal prizes.









These prizes will be randomly drawn from the top 5 CPU and GPU crunchers, to help offset the cost of running all that computing power for the OCN team.

**Edit** More prizes are on the way, just working out the final details.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Signed up and ready to rumble!
> 
> And we have our first vendor prize donation!
> 
> Much thanks to @Spotswood
> for a generous donation of a test bench.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spotswoodcomputercases.com/images/tstation/small/Small%20Test%20Bench%20Front%20Angle-640.jpg


Oh those are for _testing!_ Now it makes sense! I was trying to figure out who in their right mind would expose their rig to all that dust...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Oh those are for _testing!_ Now it makes sense! I was trying to figure out who in their right mind would expose their rig to all that dust...


Datavac is cheap, so not hard to blow off the dust every now and then ^_^


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Oh those are for testing! Now it makes sense! I was trying to figure out who in their right mind would expose their rig to all that dust...


Same people who bolt their rigs to plywood...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Same people who bolt their rigs to plywood...


My benching rig is on top of a sheet of ArmaFlex, which itself is on top of a motherboard box. Plywood is like six steps up from that! ^_^

I'd rather see hardware be used, and one has to deal with a bit of dust... Than it sit on a shelf or in a drawer forgotten.


----------



## Starbomba

Signed up and all hyped up!

Aside from my main rigs, i will have my laptop running all-out. It's a small-ish Sandy i5, but it's an extra 4 threads


----------



## Genesis1984

Signed up. My favorite time of the year...


----------



## tictoc

Thanks to @Tex1954 for donating another great prize for the Pentathlon.









The prize is any computer case, up to $100 value, from Newegg.com. Free shipping to the US48.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thanks to @Tex1954
> for donating another great prize for the Pentathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prize is any computer case, up to $100 value, from Newegg.com. Free shipping to the US48.


They can get a case from newegg.ca as well for our Canadian friends... if they win...


----------



## magic8192

Are the following all the Pentathlon projects that use virtual box?

[email protected]
Cosmology
[email protected]

I don't have virtual box installed on any of my machines and I am not sure that I want to. I am not even sure I could run the ATLAS work units on any of my multi processor machines anyway. I also remember some very long run times for [email protected]


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Are the following all the Pentathlon projects that use virtual box?
> 
> [email protected]
> Cosmology
> [email protected]
> 
> I don't have virtual box installed on any of my machines and I am not sure that I want to. I am not even sure I could run the ATLAS work units on any of my multi processor machines anyway. I also remember some very long run times for [email protected]


I think those are the 3 that require it. There might be one more that has beta units that require Virtual Box. I hope that a VBox project is not selected. It wouldn't make sense to have one of those projects, since it is very difficult to manage multiple projects once one of the vBox apps is thrown into the mix. FWIW it looks like our two CPU prooject nominations will be POGS and Universe, unless there is a big change in the votes over the next week.


----------



## AlphaC

[email protected] has some huge disk requirements as well as long download and run times.


----------



## McPaste

I'm in for sure. I love the Pentathlon. Best event of the year,


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> FWIW it looks like our two CPU prooject nominations will be POGS and Universe, unless there is a big change in the votes over the next week.


Yeah I just fired them up on a box behind TN Grid and will start playing with them.

Looks like Moo and Collatz on the GPU side. Which is good for me......

And we still don't know what the project is going to select for the marathon.

Now I know it depends on what all the teams decide.... I just hope we get something I can run decently.....


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm in! Sod the wedding costs - I'll divert funds to the electricity meter


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm in! Sod the wedding costs - I'll divert funds to the electricity meter


I am sure your spouse to be will see it as you trying to save the world or something - major brownie points









Anyways, I am in for this









Let's see if we can recruit some of those awesome folders


----------



## WhiteWulfe

You guys technically stole me over to the better/darker side


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You guys technically stole me over to the better/darker side


And you did the same to me!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> And you did the same to me!


I had totally forgotten about that ^_^;;;;;;; I do plan on folding more again, but at the same time the idea of pushing for con's top 10 in gpugrid seems like a fun challenge...


----------



## tictoc

The following projects are what we will submit with our registration for the Pentathlon.

Sprint - Moo! Wrapper

City Run - [email protected]

Cross Country - Collatz Conjecture

Swimming - theSkyNet POGS

This looks like a good group of projects for our team. If it does end up being two GPU projects, that will definitely change the dynamic from previous Pentathlons.

The Pentathlon site is currently offline. Google translate may have butchered it a bit, but here is the post from the SETI.Germany facebook page:

Quote:


> Dear visitors of SETI.Germany. The website is currently not reachable. The server was hacked again and is currently in the Restore mode.
> We reconsider how we solve the problem short and long term angehen. We ask you for your patience.


As soon as it is back online I will submit the registration. I have contact info for the organizers, in case the site is not back online before the registration deadline.


----------



## Egilman

The start date will be a bonus so I can start moving my herd over if I have to. Moo and Collatz work find for me. (now if the crunchin gods cooperate)


----------



## tictoc

Looks like the Pent site is still down.







I sent the organizers a message letting them know we are in.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, let's see if i can get my X5650 back up by the time this begins. Been eyeing some nice motherboards, just waiting for my paycheck









Too bad i won't have anything for GPU upgrades, but two beefy CPUs should help a bit more.


----------



## magic8192

I am very interested in the project selection this year. If they have 2 GPU projects we may get our best finish evah!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I am very interested in the project selection this year. If they have 2 GPU projects we may get our best finish evah!


I don't know, I feel like we've stepped up our cpu game quite a bit since last year.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I don't know, I feel like we've stepped up our cpu game quite a bit since last year.


We have historically been pretty miserable in the CPU projects and made up the difference in the GPU project. I am confident that we will do better in the CPU projects than we have ever done. How much improvement remains to be seen.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We have historically been pretty miserable in the CPU projects and made up the difference in the GPU project. I am confident that we will do better in the CPU projects than we have ever done. How much improvement remains to be seen.


Well I've been running in the sky for a week now, (pogs) 300,000+ p/wk help?
Not a big CPU guy, but I will try....


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Well I've been running in the sky for a week now, 300,000+p/wk help?


You are our secret weapon and if we manage to get 2 AMD friendly GPU projects then things might get crazy at the pentathlon









If we can at least finish respectable in one CPU project, then we will do very well this year! I am pretty pumped!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You are our secret weapon and if we manage to get 2 AMD friendly GPU projects then things might get crazy at the pentathlon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we can at least finish respectable in one CPU project, then we will do very well this year! I am pretty pumped!


I don't know how much of a secret my GPU production is to anyone that's been around a while and I do know of one cruncher from the opposition that has recently accounted for my H/W capabilities.

In two days I'm going to be leaving the aerial environment to take a weeks vacation traveling the Universe for a week and see how far my H/W gets me.... (hopefully not so far as I can't get back)


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I don't know how much of a secret my GPU production is to anyone that's been around a while and I do know of one cruncher from the opposition that has recently accounted for my H/W capabilities.
> 
> In two days I'm going to be leaving the aerial environment to take a weeks vacation traveling the Universe for a week and see how far my H/W gets me.... (hopefully not so far as I can't get back)


The rest of us will try and work on the CPU projects, if you make it back


----------



## magic8192

Why am I hearing rumors that the pentathlon will be delayed?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Why am I hearing rumors that the pentathlon will be delayed?


From what I understand, when their server was hacked things got pretty messed up. It all depends on how long it takes them to put it back together and get new security up and running.

No official announcement has been made, but as soon as they determine what to do an announcement will be made. I am following their twitter and facebook accounts. As soon as there is an official announcement, I will be sure and spam the BOINC section with the news.


----------



## tictoc

The Pentathlon will be postponed. The official announcement has not been made, but after reaching out to the organizers it will not be starting on May 5th.

OP has been updated, and as soon as there is new news I will get it posted in the thread.

Quote:


> Dear fellow crunchers,
> 
> bad news today. As you may already have noticed, seti-germany.de and the Pentathlon pages have been down since Saturday. The server was hacked and we do not know yet when everything will be back online. Of course, we do not want to bring it back up just to see it being hacked again during the Pentathlon. Additional security measures are being implemented right now.
> 
> I really feel bad to have to say this, but we will have to postpone this year's Pentathlon to make sure that we can provide the usual service (stats, daily bulletin, project announcements) and all teams have the opportunity to sign up. We can not give a new date right now, but we hope that we can run it still in May or early June, as we definitely want to avoid the hot summer months.
> 
> If you registered your team before last Friday, all information is in our latest backup and will be restored. If you wanted to participate but could not sign up yet, don't worry; we'll make sure that you can still sign up once the Pentathlon pages are back online (of course, you can also submit your project suggestions via email if you like).
> 
> We will post a proper announcement as soon as we have a new date. Really sorry for the chaos this year.
> 
> Regards,
> pschoefer


----------



## magic8192




----------



## MaybeDerek

wooo ready for another year!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The Pentathlon will be postponed. The official announcement has not been made, but after reaching out to the organizers it will not be starting on May 5th.
> 
> OP has been updated, and as soon as there is new news I will get it posted in the thread.


That's not cool. Thanks for the update and I stand ready to crunch!


----------



## Egilman

Well I guess this will give me a chance to catch up on some fan work I've needed to do....


----------



## tictoc

The new dates for the Pentathlon are June 5th-19th.









Quote:


> Dear fellow crunchers,
> 
> unfortunately, the BOINC Pentathlon 2016 has to be *postponed for a month* after a hacker had caused havoc on the server and the *SETI.Germany* website had been offline for a week. Therefore, the new schedule is:
> 
> *Start: 05 June 2016, 0:00 UTC
> End: 19 June 2016, 0:00 UTC*
> 
> The registration deadline for all teams that want to participate has been adjusted accordingly: Project suggestions are now accepted *until 28 May*. The registration form is working again. All teams which had already signed up should still be on the list of registered teams.
> 
> There will be additional efforts during the next weeks to recover the *SETI.Germany* website completely, thorough functionality testing of the Pentathlon pages will also be performed again. The postponement makes sure that there is ample time for our efforts and for those teams which could not sign up in time due to the server downtime to sign up.
> 
> We apologize for this incident and the postponement, but are still looking forward to run a thrilling BOINC Pentathlon with you a month later.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The new dates for the Pentathlon are June 5th-19th.


 At least it still won't be hot then, at least at 7200ft in CO. But this snow we have been getting all weekend will probably be gone.


----------



## Tex1954

I'm going to try to get Wake On LAN working because I will have most systems turned off when I am at work again..


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The new dates for the Pentathlon are June 5th-19th.


While sad to see them getting hacked, this will definitely give me some time to do a couple upgrades i wanted to make


----------



## AlphaC

It's horrific that someone would hack seti germany. You'd have to be a real lowlife to hit them with an attack

More on topic, theSkyNet POGS ran out of WUs in the past few days. I don't think we can rescind the vote for that project (as swimming discipline) but that's all I have to write.


----------



## spdaimon

I'm in. I'll be around for most of it in between my wedding and honeymoon.







Work forced me to spread them 2 weeks apart.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm in. I'll be around for most of it in between my wedding and honeymoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work forced me to spread them 2 weeks apart.


That is terrible. Congrats on getting married. Where are you going.... If it isn't a secret


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> That is terrible. Congrats on getting married. Where are you going.... If it isn't a secret


VA beach I think is what she wants to do. Might do FL for the more official honeymoon later in the year. Someone took off at work the week after the wedding (6/4), and we have some "big upgrade project" that I have to hang around for. We're refreshing our laptop fleet. So I'll be around until the 15th. Think I should stick with one or two projects. Juggling too many projects gets hairy. lol

BTW, I was admiring your "Precious" build earlier.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> VA beach I think is what she wants to do. Might do FL for the more official honeymoon later in the year. Someone took off at work the week after the wedding (6/4), and we have some "big upgrade project" that I have to hang around for. We're refreshing our laptop fleet. So I'll be around until the 15th. Think I should stick with one or two projects. Juggling too many projects gets hairy. lol
> 
> BTW, I was admiring your "Precious" build earlier.


Why is it always love or money?







That machine is running great, but I will never build a machine with a triple link water cooling again. It is a pain to do anything with it.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Sign up button isn't working for me for some reason.
> Never mind, I got it.
> 
> One thing to consider when voting for GPU projects, I run ATI/AMD only, I have no Nvidea GPU's so I cannot crunch GPU grid.
> 
> We have to have an AMD project. otherwise I'm limited to 48 CPU cores. (I'll shutdown the GPU's if needed for the pentathlon)


GPUGrid isn't just nVidia anymore, but like PrimeGrid, its probably nVidia biased. I haven't run it in a while.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> GPUGrid isn't just nVidia anymore, but like PrimeGrid, its probably nVidia biased. I haven't run it in a while.


Only the molecular dynamics app supports AMD. The main apps are Nvidia only. At any rate, GPUGrid will be out of work until sometime in June: https://gpugrid.net/forum_thread.php?id=4297


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Only the molecular dynamics app supports AMD. The main apps are Nvidia only. At any rate, GPUGrid will be out of work until sometime in June: https://gpugrid.net/forum_thread.php?id=4297


Yeah, kinda sucks since it's my biggest project, and by the time they have work again I suspect I'll have gotten further on Collatz, Moo!, and Poem... I suspect I can live with this though ^_^


----------



## BulletBait

Hopefully I can have my computer back together in time to participate. I decided to upcase and at this point only the the tubing needs to be formed and installed. But... Work is making that hard to do.


----------



## Starbomba

I bought a motherboard this past tuesday. Time to rumble X58 again, but now on mATX style (RIIIG). After many ATX builds, i have come to still cherish the portability of my P55 rig, and an upgrade is needed. Plus, 6c/12t will always beat 4c/8t at the same architecture and clock speeds









Maybe once Skylake-E hits the shelves i would upgrade finally to X79 mATX, as my 2670 is yet another CPU i like despite the locked multiplier. But we'll see.


----------



## Ithanul

I be in again. Just won't sign up until this weekend. Still away from the rigs for a few more days.

I will definitely make sure I get my Sandybridge E up and running. Might pull out that bench stand too so I can keep the 1090T running as well after I switch stuff around in my folder rig.

Now if I can only find some DDR and SCSI ribbon drives for these two old 1U servers. I would get them up and running. Both are 2P interlace systems with Xeons. They old, but should be able to still crunch like bosses. Though, currently got a guy offering me X5570 and X5550 Xeons and such for super cheap (He got like 13 Xeons he is trying to get rid of).


----------



## BulletBait

I done dids completes the rebuildings and the overclocksings and the stress testings.

I is signed up boss. See you on the 9th.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So, any word on when we find out what projects?


----------



## tictoc

The Marathon project will be announced in 3 days. I just sent out a PM to everyone that is in the BOINCers Gone Bonkers Participants group.


----------



## lanofsong

I am ready to rumble


----------



## Starbomba

Well, just in time it seems









I just got back my X58 rig back up with my RIIIGene. Let's see if i can OC that CPU higher than 3.96 GHz...

Also got my 290x Tri-X. Got to get used to the new Crimson layout and other things, but so far this card is waaay better than my GTX 780.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The Marathon project will be announced in 3 days. I just sent out a PM to everyone that is in the BOINCers Gone Bonkers Participants group.


Ahhhh, makes sense. ^_^


----------



## Ithanul

O darn it, I can't remember where the heck I find my cross project ID.

It been a bit since I to look that up.

Anyway, I will be modding my new case for the folder so I can get the RIVE BE in and the sandybridge-e up. If lucky should have the 980 under water as well. I may try pulling out that bench to put together to give the 1090T one last go before it is sold off.

That should at least have 980 and two 980Tis to help out in this. May try smacking the 970 in there somewhere.
The i7 4770K (plan to final get my lazy butt and OC it), 5820K, and 1090T (if I can figure out how to put the bench rig together).

Would have two old IBM servers up. But having no luck finding DDR EEC RAM and ribbion SCSI drives for them. Was going to get a trade with one dude for 13 Xeons for helping with a water cool build, but he is off on leave for two weeks. O well, at least I should have them for next time.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O darn it, I can't remember where the heck I find my cross project ID.
> 
> It been a bit since I to look that up.


Your CPID: c296ffd5e20ddc1a85aabed13599f3d6

You get to it by clicking the boinc icon under your profile section on the left of any posting you have made. It is the first number on the page that comes up.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Your CPID: c296ffd5e20ddc1a85aabed13599f3d6
> 
> You get to it by clicking the boinc icon under your profile section on the left of any posting you have made. It is the first number on the page that comes up.


Ah, thank you. Forgot that would show it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Finally! Guess they got their server issues sorted out. I will be going out of town for the last 4 days of this, but I will be crunching up until then at least. Maybe I'll get TeamViewer on my systems and control it remotely, but I am always afraid something will explode in flames if I am not watching it.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Finally! Guess they got their server issues sorted out. I will be going out of town for the last 4 days of this, but I will be crunching up until then at least. Maybe I'll get TeamViewer on my systems and control it remotely, but I am always afraid something will explode in flames if I am not watching it.


Yeah, I'm glad the marathon will be up in a few days. I decided to push my hike up to June since I don't think I'll get another chance this year, so I'll be letting it run the marathon WUs only while I do my thru-hike up north.


----------



## link1393

Ok, I just signed up. I think I don't have done any BOINC for about 9 month.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I remember that tactic, the DPC used to do that to us at ECCp-109. Crunch for three weeks and just as your about to pass them, they dump a load of pre-completed work on you and you find yourself even farther back than when you started.
> 
> Wasn't fun back then, probably won't be now either.
> 
> I'm in already, and I'll run it, cause I keep my commitments, but it will be a serious consideration in the future.


OK. I need some help with this. Haven't signed up yet because I don't have the ID I need. I'll be running seven 980's, one Ti, and two 970's. In reference to "dropping bombs" why can't we do that? I would think I could drop an atomic sized one, and since I'm not a previous player it would be totally unexpected!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> OK. I need some help with this. Haven't signed up yet because I don't have the ID I need. I'll be running seven 980's, one Ti, and two 970's. In reference to "dropping bombs" why can't we do that? I would think I could drop an atomic sized one, and since I'm not a previous player it would be totally unexpected!


Do you have a boinc account? If not here is a good installation starter.

The most important thing is to always use the same username and password and if you setup a profile use the same zip/country etc... If you create a new account you won't have an ID until you get some stats and you get those in about 24 hours of crunching your first tasks.

If you already have an account go here and type your username in the search box and find your stats. Click on your the little graph icon to the far right of your name and your cross project ID will be the first item on the Overview tab. I think it is called "BOINC Cross Project IDentifier"

If you are wanting to start crunching GPU projects, go here for a list of projects and look for the green highlighted NVIDIA supported project.


----------



## 4thKor

This is all well and good, but my rigs are all folding 24/7 right now. I need advice on how far in advance to set BOINC up. Does BOINC have anything like a QRB (Quick Return Bonus) like FAH? If so I need to get some WU's done before this starts in order to get that.


----------



## tictoc

There is no QRB, and for the Pentathlon, only tasks that are turned in during the competition will count for the Pentathlon.

It would be a good idea to get the client running, and run 1 project for a little bit, just so you know that you will be good to go once the competition starts.

On a side note, some of the GPU projects will push your cards harder than [email protected], so you might have to scale down some OCs if they are right on the edge.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> There is no QRB, and for the Pentathlon, only tasks that are turned in during the competition will count for the Pentathlon.
> 
> It would be a good idea to get the client running, and run 1 project for a little bit, just so you know that you will be good to go once the competition starts.
> 
> On a side note, some of the GPU projects will push your cards harder than [email protected], so you might have to scale down some OCs if they are right on the edge.


How many full clocks (13-14mhz) should I back off?


----------



## tictoc

Depending on the project you might not need to back off at all. All of my experience has been with AMD GPUs. If your cooling is good I would say let 'em ride unless you start to see errors.









The Collatz project used to really hammer GPUs, but the new tasks are not quite as hard on the VRMs.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Depending on the project you might not need to back off at all. All of my experience has been with AMD GPUs. If your cooling is good I would say let 'em ride unless you start to see errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Collatz project used to really hammer GPUs, but the new tasks are not quite as hard on the VRMs.


They're all under water. I think I'll start prepping a rig at a time and see how each performs. I'm assuming I can install the client from USB. I've downloaded it to my laptop and copied it to USB.


----------



## link1393

Ok, I will need to ajust my fan profile. I'm testing my GPU right now and he's trottle as hell when he hit 80c.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Depending on the project you might not need to back off at all. All of my experience has been with AMD GPUs. If your cooling is good I would say let 'em ride unless you start to see errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Collatz project used to really hammer GPUs, but the new tasks are not quite as hard on the VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> They're all under water. I think I'll start prepping a rig at a time and see how each performs. I'm assuming I can install the client from USB. I've downloaded it to my laptop and copied it to USB.
Click to expand...

You can install it from USB. If you are only planning on running GPU projects, you can grab the client the doesn't have VirtualBox bundled with it.

**Edit** You can probably disregard the above. I forgot you were all Linux now.


----------



## Diffident

I'm ready to get this show on the road.









I turned FaH off (been folding non-stop since February), upgraded boinc to the latest version available on Gentoo Linux, and am now back to working on WCG until the projects are announced.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> They're all under water. I think I'll start prepping a rig at a time and see how each performs. I'm assuming I can install the client from USB. I've downloaded it to my laptop and copied it to USB.


As said earlier, just start with one project on one GPU----Collatz is a nice one. As for clock speed, start with 30Mhz lower than folding....again, this will depend on certain projects


----------



## 4thKor

I'm lost from the get-go (Linux pun intended). The auto installer I downloaded won't work in Mint, so I followed this guide:

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Debian

Started the client, but I don't know how to set up the required info. Could somebody walk me through this? Need to know how to set up identity, etc.

I think I got it. Helps to go to the Mint site. Downloading a project now.









How do I find my Cross Project ID?


----------



## 4thKor

Found my ID and signed up. Are there any tricks I need to be aware of?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Found my ID and signed up. Are there any tricks I need to be aware of?


Most important always use the same user id and password on the BOINC project sites to avoid ending up with multiple CPIDs. Depending on the project you run there may be optimizations you can do to improve performance, like running multiple tasks per GPU (Milky Way), or parameters passed to the tasks (Collatz). You can generally find any project specific stuff here:

http://www.overclock.net/f/18058/hardware-optimization

There is a list of projects here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/737931/info-list-of-boinc-projects


----------



## 4thKor

I have two rigs up and running Collatz Conjecture. Clocks seem to be OK, but temps REALLY run warm. A lot warmer than FAH. But all is well. Still within range.

I run gkrellm and notice that one thread of my CPU is at 100% usage. I'm assuming that's OK. Or do I need to configure for GPU only?


----------



## bfromcolo

That's normal with NVIDIA GPUs I usually dedicate a core each. Same with FAH.

You can control Collatz with the parameters in the config file to reduce the heat (and PPD), check out the project support discussion at the optimization link I posted above.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm wanting to get a BOINC post-bit. I've signed up to the BOINC Stats and added the Collatz Conjecture. Do I need to do anything else? Haven't completed a project yet, so I'm guessing I have to do that first.


----------



## bfromcolo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1417880/the-boinc-postbit-is-here


----------



## 4thKor

That's the thread I'm following. But I think I have to finish a project to get any info.


----------



## bfromcolo

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2506530/overview

Is this you? Hopefully you picked overclock.net for the team. It takes a while for things to update with BOINC.


----------



## 4thKor

Yes, that's me.









Third rig up and running.


----------



## tictoc

It usually takes about 24 hours for any changes to your profile to be updated. If you haven't done it yet, log in to your account page at Collatz, and change your team to Overclock.net.

In the top right corner of your account home page click on "Quit Team" to quit your old team, and then you can join the Overclock.net team.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm set up on the Collatz page on all four rigs (just put the Ti on line).


----------



## mmonnin

I just signed up and installed boinc with an Einstein project. 6 threads on the 3770k in Windows and I start with the 970 when the FAH WU completed. I think a thread started on it as well for a bit until I suspended it.

Which project manager should I use? Bam! or GridRepublic?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Which project manager should I use? Bam! or GridRepublic?


I personally use BAM!, but that's because I also use their stats site enough that Chrome autofills my own personal stats page after I type "bo" into the address bar. Works fairly nicely too, as it's great where you can join several projects (and of course get work for them) and then join OCN all in about four pages or so including confirmation screens.

@4thKor Glad to see the guys helped get you all set up ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

#5 up and running.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> #5 up and running.


Niiiiiice. I only have the one rig I can use (hubby would kill me if I messed around with the HTPC), but this year I'll be helping out with as many stages as I can instead of just GPU ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

I just installed it on my dual 970's rig in Win 7. Shows I'm running four projects with hours and hours of time remaining. Afterburner shows GPU clock at 135 on both. It's been over ten minutes. Apparently I've done something wrong or Windows just earned another double hickey.









Re-started the computer and now I'm getting computation errors out the wazoo.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I just installed it on my dual 970's rig in Win 7. Shows I'm running four projects with hours and hours of time remaining. Afterburner shows GPU clock at 135 on both. It's been over ten minutes. Apparently I've done something wrong or Windows just earned another double hickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-started the computer and now I'm getting computation errors out the wazoo.


The low speed sounds like a driver crash. If you haven't tried it yet, set your clocks to stock.

Also what is in your config file, this works pretty well with my 960. Setting some of these numbers higher can really increase the load and likelihood of error.

verbose=1
kernels_per_reduction=40
threads=8
lut_size=15
sleep=0
cache_sieve=1
reduce_cpu=0
sieve_size=30


----------



## 4thKor

This was the final initiative I needed to install Mint on this rig. NO MO WINDOZE!

Now I have to configure for the second GPU.









I'm confused. Again. BOINC Manager is showing two tasks with only one running. The second shows "Ready to start". How do I start it?









Neva' mind! It started. I no longer do anything on Windoze.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This was the final initiative I needed to install Mint on this rig. NO MO WINDOZE!
> 
> Now I have to configure for the second GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Again. BOINC Manager is showing two tasks with only one running. The second shows "Ready to start". How do I start it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neva' mind! It started. I no longer do anything on Windoze.


It could be sitting that way because there isn't a "slot" for it to run on (I think I have around 45 or so of those with that status right now on my rig due to having previously had my settings so that it would hold about two days worth of work, now I've brought it down to just one day, and I'm only running six threads on my 4770k due to keeping two "parked" for [email protected]). "Ready to Start" just means it's been downloaded as additional work in the queue.

Or in slightly less confusing wording, BOINC Manager will maintain a queue of the size you choose so that there is always work for it to do, unlike [email protected] which downloads one work unit at a time, then downloads another when that work is done.


----------



## 4thKor

Rig #7 up and running.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Rig #7 up and running.


Stop making me feel poor!


----------



## 4thKor

Not trying to make anybody look poor or bad! This is my hobby. Folding has been my "escape' for a while now. There's nothing more satisfying than putting a bunch of parts together and hitting the power button and a new rig coming to life for the first time. And then pushing a graphics card to it's limits. And doing it all for science. Thought I'd throw my rigs in to the Pentathlon to boost OCN's standing. I do still have my FAH TC rig going full bore folding. Currently #1 in GPU-L and hope to keep it til the end of the month. Been a tight race!


----------



## 4thKor

The rig I just fired up has an i7 CPU. It's running eight projects. I assume two of those are GPU and the remainder are CPU. I'm also assuming that's OK as far as the Pentathlon goes. Or do I need to shut down the CPU?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The rig I just fired up has an i7 CPU. It's running eight projects. I assume two of those are GPU and the remainder are CPU. I'm also assuming that's OK as far as the Pentathlon goes. Or do I need to shut down the CPU?


OP says 3 of the disciplines are CPU only so worthwhile on those days.


----------



## 4thKor

My BOINC stats page is showing me being a member of The NX Project team. How do I change that? All my rigs are designated to OCN.

Finally figured it out I hope. Are we team 1040?


----------



## mmonnin

I saw that too. Seems to be in the From column. Another team?
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teamnewusers&team=Overclock.net

Here it says you departed for OCN? Former team or maybe the wrong team on initial setup?
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=col&team=1524

Probably the other time you mentioned trying BOINC. Says 2012
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=movement&proj=col&team=1524


----------



## 4thKor

Probably in initial set-up. I also BOINCed briefly back in 2012. Hopefully I got it fixed. I'm finishing a ton of projects and sure don't want them to go elsewhere!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Probably in initial set-up. I also BOINCed briefly back in 2012. Hopefully I got it fixed. I'm finishing a ton of projects and sure don't want them to go elsewhere!


Yup 2012. See the 3rd link I edited into the previous post.

Are there any PPD figures to see how we're doing or just look at daily points?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yup 2012. See the 3rd link I edited into the previous post.
> 
> Are there any PPD figures to see how we're doing or just look at daily points?


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=col&team=1040#map


----------



## magic8192

Normally it is just daily points, but we track and display points during our monthly events. The pentathlon stats page tracks the teams. I have heard that we will have some new member tracking for the pentathlon?


----------



## TechCrazy

I'm back up and running boys and girls, time to show you how it's done.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I'm back up and running boys and girls, time to show you how it's done.


I need all the guidance I can get!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I'm back up and running boys and girls, time to show you how it's done.


Can't resist, can't resist can't resist.... Bring it on!









....Oh wait, we're going against THEM *points at random nothingness*, not each other.....







Welcome back!


----------



## 4thKor

Check THIS out. Not even 24 hrs.

https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/home.php

And I still have two 980's not on line yet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Check THIS out. Not even 24 hrs.
> 
> https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/home.php
> 
> And I still have two 980's not on line yet.


That's the main login page for Collatz.







Guessing this is the link you were wanting to show off? ^_^

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2506530/projectList


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Check THIS out. Not even 24 hrs.
> 
> https://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/home.php
> 
> And I still have two 980's not on line yet.


Welcome to the team.....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> OP says 3 of the disciplines are CPU only so worthwhile on those days.


Welcome to the team!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I just signed up and installed boinc with an Einstein project. 6 threads on the 3770k in Windows and I start with the 970 when the FAH WU completed. I think a thread started on it as well for a bit until I suspended it.
> 
> Which project manager should I use? Bam! or GridRepublic?


Having used both, I like BAM over Gridrepublic. You can manage your rigs a bit more minutely I think. You can group them, pick differnent options like No More Work, Delayed Detach, etc that Grid doesnt have.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The rig I just fired up has an i7 CPU. It's running eight projects. I assume two of those are GPU and the remainder are CPU. I'm also assuming that's OK as far as the Pentathlon goes. Or do I need to shut down the CPU?


There are preferences for each project that you can set on your account home page.

Uploading images is not work right now, so my nice tutorial will have to be in text.










Login to your Collatz account
Click on "Collatz Conjecture preferences"
Click on "Edit Collatz Conjecture preferences"
Check the box for the type of tasks you would like to receive. 
With your setup I would only select "Use NVIDIA GPU"
GPUs are many orders of magnitude more efficient than running CPU tasks

Click "Update preferences".
The next time your rigs communicate with the project (uploading tasks, requesting new work, etc.) Your preferences will be updates and you will only receive GPU work.

Running only the GPU tasks will probably be your best bet. That way once the Pentathlon GPU project starts you can just fire up the machines and off you go.

For the easiest setup you could just plan on running the Marathon CPU project while the GPU project is running on your 980s. Resource management can get a bit complicated if you are running multiple machines, and multiple different projects at the same time.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I'm back up and running boys and girls, time to show you how it's done.


Glad to see you back for the Pent.


----------



## tictoc

Triple post incoming.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Normally it is just daily points, but we track and display points during our monthly events. The pentathlon stats page tracks the teams. I have heard that we will have some new member tracking for the pentathlon?


Working out the details with Dark now. We will have some variety of individual stats, just not sure exactly what form they will take.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> There are preferences for each project that you can set on your account home page.
> 
> Uploading images is not work right now, so my nice tutorial will have to be in text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login to your Collatz account
> Click on "Collatz Conjecture preferences"
> Click on "Edit Collatz Conjecture preferences"
> Check the box for the type of tasks you would like to receive.
> With your setup I would only select "Use NVIDIA GPU"
> GPUs are many orders of magnitude more efficient than running CPU tasks
> 
> Click "Update preferences".
> The next time your rigs communicate with the project (uploading tasks, requesting new work, etc.) Your preferences will be updates and you will only receive GPU work.
> Running only the GPU tasks will probably be your best bet. That way once the Pentathlon GPU project starts you can just fire up the machines and off you go.
> 
> For the easiest setup you could just plan on running the Marathon CPU project while the GPU project is running on your 980s. Resource management can get a bit complicated if you are running multiple machines, and multiple different projects at the same time.


All my rigs are set up to only run Nvidia GPU, but the i7 rig is showing 100% usage on six threads. Am I setting something up wrong? The rest are Pentiums, except the dual 970, which has an i3, and aren't crunching with the CPU. At least I don't think they are.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> All my rigs are set up to only run Nvidia GPU, but the i7 rig is showing 100% usage on six threads. Am I setting something up wrong? The rest are Pentiums, except the dual 970, which has an i3, and aren't crunching with the CPU. At least I don't think they are.


The i7 rig must be running some CPU tasks if it is at 100%.

You might want to see what's running with top or ps -A


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The i7 rig must be running some CPU tasks if it is at 100%.
> 
> You might want to see what's running with top or ps -A


Not sure what top or ps-A is. I'm logged in to BAM!, All Project Stats.com, and Free DC and none of those are showing me running anything but Collatz Conjecture.


----------



## 4thKor

Double post, different topic.









Is it possible to set my avatar to update stats automatically?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The i7 rig must be running some CPU tasks if it is at 100%.
> 
> You might want to see what's running with top or ps -A
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what top or ps-A is. I'm logged in to BAM!, All Project Stats.com, and Free DC and none of those are showing me running anything but Collatz Conjecture.
Click to expand...

top and ps -A are Linux commands that you can run in the terminal to see what processes are running.

Did you try using the URL for your stats image rather than uploading an image for your avatar? I'm not sure how often the avatar will update if you use the URL.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> top and ps -A are Linux commands that you can run in the terminal to see what processes are running.
> 
> Did you try using the URL for your stats image rather than uploading an image for your avatar? I'm not sure how often the avatar will update if you use the URL.


I'm not familiar enough with commands to see what's running.

And I used the URL, but it's a PNG pic, so I don't think it will update.


----------



## 4thKor

One more question. How do I know if a rig has crashed? I'm still desperately seeking the elusive 1600mhz and have bumped my best card up a notch to 1570. It will fold at that for most/some units, but I want to see what it'll do with BOINC.


----------



## bfromcolo

The top command will also give you amount of time the rig has been running.

Your max overclock is going to vary greatly by project.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> The top command will also give you amount of time the rig has been running.
> 
> Your max overclock is going to vary greatly by project.


I've googled this and got nothing but more confused. Is there a specific command? IE "sudo -q all | grep -i voltage".


----------



## bfromcolo

Just open a terminal and type "top", it will show you what is happening on your system.

I'd post a pic but that appears to be broken.

type ctrl-c to exit the display.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Just open a terminal and type "top", it will show you what is happening on your system.
> 
> I'd post a pic but that appears to be broken.
> 
> type ctrl-c to exit the display.


DUH!







:
















CPU is definitely running Collatz Conjecture. Turned off everything in settings except CUDA and Nvidia.


----------



## lanofsong

Hmmm, i don't see @DarthBaggins listed?? who has a nice new shiny 390X








Also how about @ithanul with those 980Ti powerhouses?
Maybe @msgclb can provide a 980 for some GPU compute time








and where is our friend @hertz9753 and all of his GPU's?........maybe some of our folding friends at TPU who like to assist









double hmmmmmmmm.......@Klue22 are you able to put that other 4P opteron board to work for this Pentathalon?

Maybe we could call out some of those Coremaggedon names from the past to help out with the CPU projects?


----------



## 4thKor

This is cool. Finally reached 1600mhz while crunching something. Currently at 1604 on my Classy. Completed two projects and working on third.


----------



## bfromcolo

Time to drain the work queue on my server and get ready to rumble. I think we should know the Marathon project in about 6 hours (0000 UTC) and can start piling up completed work units to submit on the 5th.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Time to drain the work queue on my server and get ready to rumble. I think we should know the Marathon project in about 6 hours (0000 UTC) and can start piling up completed work units to submit on the 5th.


By that you mean suspend nearly completed tasks and finish them during the disciplines allotted days? Do all projects have 2 week deadlines?

These will be the projects or what OCN wanted?

OCN Project Nominations:
Sprint - Moo! Wrapper
City Run - [email protected]
Cross Country - Collatz Conjecture
Swimming - theSkyNet POGS


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> By that you mean suspend nearly completed tasks and finish them during the disciplines allotted days? Do all projects have 2 week deadlines?
> 
> These will be the projects or what OCN wanted?
> 
> OCN Project Nominations:
> Sprint - Moo! Wrapper
> City Run - [email protected]
> Cross Country - Collatz Conjecture
> Swimming - theSkyNet POGS


Basically you adjust the settings to download enough work for the 5 days, and then turn off communications between the client and project server. Some projects will only download a certain amount of work, in which case you can change the upload URL and disable it that way while still getting work. Then when the event starts you have a bunch of completed work to upload. Since there is no QRB like folding, you don't lose anything as long as you are ahead of the deadline.

We do not know the actual projects, yet, only the organizers do at this point. We don't know the start date for anything but the marathon that runs all 14 days. But the projects get announced 5 days in advance, 3 days for the sprint.

The BOINC Pentathlon consists of 5 separate "disciplines".


Marathon (CPU, 14 days)
Sprint (GPU or CPU, 3 days)
City Run (CPU, 5 days)
Cross Country (GPU or CPU, 5 days)
Swimming (CPU, 7 days)


----------



## 4thKor

Is there a guide for this ^?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is there a guide for this ^?


TicToc has set up 5 separate threads, one for each project. Once the project is announced all these things will be discussed in those threads. Also there are project optimization threads in the Hardware Optimization sub forum for many projects.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Time to drain the work queue on my server and get ready to rumble. I think we should know the Marathon project in about 6 hours (0000 UTC) and can start piling up completed work units to submit on the 5th.


How do you pile up completed work units? I'll look at boinc manager and see completed units that say ready to submit, then next time I look at it they are gone.


----------



## 4thKor

This^. It'd be good to start getting some pointers.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> How do you pile up completed work units? I'll look at boinc manager and see completed units that say ready to submit, then next time I look at it they are gone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> *Basically you adjust the settings to download enough work for the 5 days, and then turn off communications between the client and project server. Some projects will only download a certain amount of work, in which case you can change the upload URL and disable it that way while still getting work.* Then when the event starts you have a bunch of completed work to upload. Since there is no QRB like folding, you don't lose anything as long as you are ahead of the deadline.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*


So I assume the "Suspend Network Activity" option in the "Activity" Menu will accomplish this.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> So I assume the "Suspend Network Activity" option in the "Activity" Menu will accomplish this.


Yes, that will suspend network activity across all projects. You should be able to do individual projects as well, which will help later in the month.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> So I assume the "Suspend Network Activity" option in the "Activity" Menu will accomplish this.


Or if you are doing multiple projects and you only want to prevent one, you modify your hosts file.. so for instance, you can set the server boinc.thesonntags.com for Collatz to 127.0.0.1. This way you can 'sandbag' your work for a particular project. The servers can be found from the client_state.xml file in the BOINC program directory (/var/lib/boinc_client..I think)... that's what I remember doing last year.

EDIT: You'll find a line like this is the client_state.xml file:

Code:



Code:


<upload_url>http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz_cgi/file_upload_handler</upload_url>


----------



## TechCrazy

gpu missing ugh


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> gpu missing ugh


Did you install it as service? I made that mistake..couldn't figure out why.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hmmm, i don't see @DarthBaggins listed?? who has a nice new shiny 390X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how about @Ithanul with those 980Ti powerhouses?
> Maybe @msgclb can provide a 980 for some GPU compute time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is our friend @hertz9753 and all of his GPU's?........maybe some of our folding friends at TPU who like to assist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double hmmmmmmmm.......@Klue22 are you able to put that other 4P opteron board to work for this Pentathalon?
> 
> Maybe we could call out some of those Coremaggedon names from the past to help out with the CPU projects?


My Tis will be doing work. Just been busy with helping my Dad clean the window A/C. It was very badly gunk. Lucky the rigs endure the trailer getting 93-94F inside. Kind of glad most of my GPU and all my CPUs are water cooled. Main rig loop temp for the water got 46C. Little 960 was at 51C too. But they kept on trucking.

A/C back in and working now. Woooo, it now pushing way more cool air. Still 86F inside though.


----------



## bfromcolo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597161/7th-boinc-pentathlon-marathon-cpu-project-support

In about 45 minutes the marathon project will be announced, and we can start pilling up work units to dump at the official start on June 5 0000UTC. The link above will discuss what you can do to optimize your performance on this project and how to even stockpile some work ahead of the official start to get a head start. This will be a CPU project, so get those old big advantage servers out of mothballs. I know it officially starts June 5, but it really starts a lot sooner!


----------



## 4thKor

I've been playing around with this trying to figure out how to stockpile projects and such. Haven't figured that out, but after another review of the OP I realized there are two GPU cats, one running Collotz Conjecture and one running Moo! Wrapper. I went ahead and connected to Moo! Wrapper to test the waters. Suspended CC in the the process. For grins and giggles I re-activated CC while M!W was running and my clock speeds dropped from 1604 to 1404. Watched it for a bit and all seemed well, then de-activated CC. Clocks immediately shot back up to 1604. Why does running two clients drop the clock speed?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've been playing around with this trying to figure out how to stockpile projects and such. Haven't figured that out, but after another review of the OP I realized there are two GPU cats, one running Collotz Conjecture and one running Moo! Wrapper. I went ahead and connected to Moo! Wrapper to test the waters. Suspended CC in the the process. For grins and giggles I re-activated CC while M!W was running and my clock speeds dropped from 1604 to 1404. Watched it for a bit and all seemed well, then de-activated CC. Clocks immediately shot back up to 1604. Why does running two clients drop the clock speed?


bfromcolo explained how to stockpile work units: http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016/120_40#post_25210871
^_^

As a note, the projects listed in the OP are the ones we put a vote in for, not the actual ones that are going to be run. The Marathon was just recently announced (Community Science Grid), and the other four will be revealed a few days (I think 2 or 3) before they start.

In regards to clock speeds changing, I honestly don't know, as I tend to run just a single GPU project at a time.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> bfromcolo explained how to stockpile work units: http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016/120_40#post_25210871
> ^_^
> 
> As a note, the projects listed in the OP are the ones we put a vote in for, not the actual ones that are going to be run. The Marathon was just recently announced (Community Science Grid), and the other four will be revealed a few days (I think 2 or 3) before they start.
> 
> In regards to clock speeds changing, I honestly don't know, as I tend to run just a single GPU project at a time.


I saw the post. That's what drove me to try to get this figured out. How do I download additional work?


----------



## mmonnin

Computing Preferences has options to store x days of work and x additional days of work. I tried upping it but I don't think I have 4-5 days of work for the CPUs.

Edit: Oh the deadline is the 3rd for WUs I just downloaded. Guessing there is a limit to how much this project can be stockpiled.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I saw the post. That's what drove me to try to get this figured out. How do I download additional work?


In the advanced view for BOINC Manager (if you're running simple, it's Under View->Advanced View).... Choose Options->Computing Options, and then near the bottom under "Other" you have the option to store at least x days of work, and store up to an addition x days of work.

Do note though that apparently Citizen Science Grid is limited to 4 work units per thread, so in my case.... 24 is all it will give me.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm running Advanced View, but I have no Options. I have File, View, Tools, Activity, Advanced, and Help. Under Tools I have Options and Computing preferences, but neither of these gives me a way to store work. There is no Other in Computing options.

I'm running Linux Mint. This may have to be accomplished via command line. Or I have an old version of the Manager.

OK, in my Account page I found the option to store XXXXX mb every XXXXXX days. I entered 10000 every one day and it took it. I dont have 10gb of free disc space.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm running Advanced View, but I have no Options. I have File, View, Tools, Activity, Advanced, and Help. Under Tools I have Options and Computing preferences, but neither of these gives me a way to store work. There is no Other in Computing options.
> 
> I'm running Linux Mint. This may have to be accomplished via command line. Or I have an old version of the Manager.
> 
> OK, in my Account page I found the option to store XXXXX mb every XXXXXX days. I entered 10000 every one day and it took it. I dont have 10gb of free disc space.


In Boinc Manager

Options > Computing Preferences > Computing - at the bottom.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> In Boinc Manager
> 
> Options > Computing Preferences > Computing - at the bottom.


In Boinc Manager the only Options I have is under Tools. In that all I have is General, HTTP Proxy, and SOCKS Proxy. I have no Options button on the top menu bar.

I'm kunfuzed....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> In Boinc Manager
> 
> Options > Computing Preferences > Computing - at the bottom.


He's running Boinc 7.2.42

Most people are running 7.6.xx by now.

Might be a consideration


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> He's running Boinc 7.2.42
> 
> Most people are running 7.6.xx by now.
> 
> Might be a consideration


How do I update? I downloaded the Mint package and this is what I got. On nine rigs.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> He's running Boinc 7.2.42
> 
> Most people are running 7.6.xx by now.
> 
> Might be a consideration


I'm pretty sure the option screens are the same. The problem is that there are 2 of them.

The options screen has the general client and proxy options.

The computing preferences screen has multiple tabs for computing, network, memory and disk, and daily schedule.

It's kind of confusing and hard to explain in text.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I update? I downloaded the Mint package and this is what I got. On nine rigs.


Go to this page..
Boinc Versions

And download the appropriate version for the Linux your running. Looks like 7.2.42 might be the right version for some flavors...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the option screens are the same. The problem is that there are 2 of them.
> 
> The options screen has the general client and proxy options.
> 
> The computing preferences screen has multiple tabs for computing, network, memory and disk, and daily schedule.
> 
> It's kind of confusing and hard to explain in text.


Yeah it is......


----------



## 4thKor

No need. I figured it out. Under Tools, Computing Preferences, Network Usage there's a line to enter min and max work buffer. I entered 5.1 min and 5.5 max and it took it and downloaded a TON of work. Now I can move on to figuring out other things....


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Go to this page..
> Boinc Versions
> 
> And download the appropriate version for the Linux your running. Looks like 7.2.42 might be the right version for some flavors...


Actually the version of BOINC on that site is 7.2.42 for a stable release. This is why I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my server, so I could get 7.6.31 and have more granular control running multiple projects. I could not figure out how to get it running under Mint 17.3 which I think is Ubuntu 14.04.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm a Mint fan. Anyway, I've suspended network activity. I'm assuming that means the work I've downloaded will be completed and stored until I resume network activity?


----------



## bfromcolo

Well I have downloaded a ton of work for CSG but its all due on 6/3. That's not going to help.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well I have downloaded a ton of work for CSG but its all due on 6/3. That's not going to help.


I'm doing this as an expirement. Wanting to see what happens.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well I have downloaded a ton of work for CSG but its all due on 6/3. That's not going to help.


I guess I will keep running it until all the tasks have a due date of 6/5, and then suspend communication. These 6/3 due date tasks aren't going to help. Thankfully 6/5 0000 UST (or GMT or ZULU time for old military comm guys like me) is 6PM here in CO, so it won't be a problem to upload anything I have when this starts.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I guess I will keep running it until all the tasks have a due date of 6/5, and then suspend communication. These 6/3 due date tasks aren't going to help. Thankfully 6/5 0000 UST (or GMT or ZULU time for old military comm guys like me) is 6PM here in CO, so it won't be a problem to upload anything I have when this starts.


Yeah, gotta love how they had a nice repository of older work units waiting to go out in the initial swarm. They got us good in that regard, but it means plenty of science! is done anyways ^_^

I'm going to keep mine crunching (along with wcg as a backup for now) and do the same trick once I get work units that expire after the pentathlon starts.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hmmm, i don't see @DarthBaggins listed?? who has a nice new shiny 390X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how about @ithanul with those 980Ti powerhouses?
> Maybe @msgclb can provide a 980 for some GPU compute time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is our friend @hertz9753 and all of his GPU's?........maybe some of our folding friends at TPU who like to assist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double hmmmmmmmm.......@Klue22 are you able to put that other 4P opteron board to work for this Pentathalon?
> 
> Maybe we could call out some of those Coremaggedon names from the past to help out with the CPU projects?


You should ask the guys at TPU.









http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-may-2016-crunching-challenge-starts-5-21-00-00-ut.222330/

They also have a music club named after me.









http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mikes-music-club.218842/


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I'm back up and running boys and girls, time to show you how it's done.


ME TOO! I can always use some help
And demonstrations of crunchin power go along way with letting me know how it is supposed to be done....


----------



## BulletBait

I'm just glad the WUs you guys have been getting are due the 3rd. I'm working up north right now and won't get home until tonight to turn my PC back on and get everything up and running







. I don't like running it for several days when I'm not home, I'm just going to do a slight down clock before I leave for my thru-hike later this week or next, then I don't mind leaving it on.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well I can't get any more than 7 hours worth of CSG tasks (spread among all threads), no matter what computing preferences I set.








This happens on both machines. The eight-thread Xeon gets 24 tasks, each ~2h15m; the quad i5 gets 12 tasks, ~1h30m each.

Any workarounds? I'd like to start pooling tomorrow.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well I can't get any more than 7 hours worth of CSG tasks (spread among all threads), no matter what computing preferences I set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens on both machines. The eight-thread Xeon gets 24 tasks, each ~2h15m; the quad i5 gets 12 tasks, ~1h30m each.
> 
> Any workarounds? I'd like to start pooling tomorrow.


Yes I have the same issue. Task limit. I guess I could install a VM and pile up more tasks, but would need a number of them to pile up 3 days of work.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well I can't get any more than 7 hours worth of CSG tasks (spread among all threads), no matter what computing preferences I set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens on both machines. The eight-thread Xeon gets 24 tasks, each ~2h15m; the quad i5 gets 12 tasks, ~1h30m each.
> 
> Any workarounds? I'd like to start pooling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the same issue. Task limit. I guess I could install a VM and pile up more tasks, but would need a number of them to pile up 3 days of work.
Click to expand...

Yeah, your best bet would be to clone a ready-state VM with BOINC set up, then just run each clone's tasks until they are ready. Afterwards, send, shutdown/destroy, power up next VM, send, shutdown/destroy, ad infinitum.

That's a bit too much for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It's only letting me have 24 tasks total myself, and I'm running on six threads. Can't find the thread atm, but yesterday when Googling the issue I'd discovered a few posts where it was mentioned there's a hard limit of four tasks per thread allowed.


----------



## spdaimon

I guess if I start downloading at 8pm tonight I'll be ok to upload on the 5th.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I guess if I start downloading at 8pm tonight I'll be ok to upload on the 5th.


Maybe want to give yourself a bigger buffer, the servers will be hammered by everyone trying to upload completed work at the start. Could take some time as I recall from past events.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Maybe want to give yourself a bigger buffer, the servers will be hammered by everyone trying to upload completed work at the start. Could take some time as I recall from past events.


True. I could start downloading tomorrow morning and upload on the 6th.


----------



## 4thKor

I've done something wrong. None of my rigs are crunching on the GPU's. Must have done something in the settings.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've done something wrong. None of my rigs are crunching on the GPU's. Must have done something in the settings.


Are you trying to crunch CSG, it is a CPU only project.


----------



## Ithanul

So have the projects been declared then?

If so I will get setup and get my 4770K started on some.

.....I ain't getting no projects from Citizen Science Grid.

What all you peeps do? Get them all?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Are you trying to crunch CSG, it is a CPU only project.


How does the Tasks look when crunching? I reset the Preferences and now I have three tasks. Two of them are long (8hrs) and the same one that was running before I reset has in parentheses (.95 cpu,,,).
Plus my points for today are good. I always thought GKRellm showed GPU usage, but I may be wrong.

That's why I fired this up early. Lots to learn!


----------



## mmonnin

This is what it looks like for me on CPUs. I got the % CPU + 1 NVIDIA GPU thing for GPU projects.



There are more that are waiting to run once those current ones complete. Clearing out the queue so those Einstein WUs don't expire during event.


----------



## 4thKor

I think I had my settings right. After reset I was using the CPU's. I've now gone in and disabled CPU, ATI, and Intel GPU.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Yes I have the same issue. Task limit. I guess I could install a VM and pile up more tasks, but would need a number of them to pile up 3 days of work.


If there were tasks available you could use ncpus option in cc_config.xml, going over 64 won't probably help since there at last used to be also 256 tasks/system limit


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I think I had my settings right. After reset I was using the CPU's. I've now gone in and disabled CPU, ATI, and Intel GPU.


What project? If this is for CSG you have to re-enable CPU. And make sure your computing preferences are set to allow 100% CPU usage. Also if you are still running Collatz on your GPUs you will lose some cores to feed the GPUs.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What project? If this is for CSG you have to re-enable CPU. And make sure your computing preferences are set to allow 100% CPU usage. Also if you are still running Collatz on your GPUs you will lose some cores to feed the GPUs.


AND if your crunchin Collatz on the GPU's you need to use an app_config.xml file to limit the number of cpu cores otherwise the Collatz CPU usage will cross confuse with the CPU project.

This is what mine has in it.......

Code:



Code:


<app_config>

<project_max_concurrent>5</project_max_concurrent>

</app_config>

Just copy the items from starting < to ending > leaving out the bb code into an app_config.xml file (make sure to save it as an xml file!) and place it in the projects directory then go to "read config files" from the options menu.

You can set the number to the number of cores you want to limit to to prevent cross confusion between the two projects.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm still getting no projects from Citizen Science Grid.

Is any units being given out or not?


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I'm still getting no projects from Citizen Science Grid.
> 
> Is any units being given out or not?


Tasks ready to send: 0

http://csgrid.org/csg/server_status.php


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Tasks ready to send: 0
> 
> http://csgrid.org/csg/server_status.php


Ah, thank you.

Hmmm, o well. I have my CPU warm up on some WCG units for a bit.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm just running GPU's for this. My CPU's are dismal at best. All Pentiums, except one i7-4160 and an i3. I'll be in the Sprint and Cross Country for sure though. Seven 980's, a Ti, and two 970's.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm just running GPU's for this. My CPU's are dismal at best. All Pentiums, except one i7-4160 and an i3. I'll be in the Sprint and Cross Country for sure though. Seven 980's, a Ti, and two 970's.


I only have an i5-2500, mine doesn't do that great either...but it puts out more points crunching than it does folding and I like to think that every little bit helps.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I only have an i5-2500, mine doesn't do that great either...but it puts out more points crunching than it does folding and I like to think that every little bit helps.


What if I pull the GPU out of the i7 rig? That would be the simplist thing to do. Then it could just crunch away with no worries.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> AND if your crunchin Collatz on the GPU's you need to use an app_config.xml file to limit the number of cpu cores otherwise the Collatz CPU usage will cross confuse with the CPU project.
> 
> This is what mine has in it.......
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> 
> <project_max_concurrent>5</project_max_concurrent>
> 
> </app_config>
> 
> Just copy the items from starting < to ending > leaving out the bb code into an app_config.xml file (make sure to save it as an xml file!) and place it in the projects directory then go to "read config files" from the options menu.
> 
> You can set the number to the number of cores you want to limit to to prevent cross confusion between the two projects.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What if I pull the GPU out of the i7 rig? That would be the simplist thing to do. Then it could just crunch away with no worries.


Second thought. I have eight rigs to configure and no idea how to even access and /or create a .xml file. If someone would be so kind as to PM me detailed instructions in it's simplist form (what to enter into Terminal from the beginning) I will configure all my rigs properly and that way I can contribute fully. I'm a Linux noob, but I know that six Pentiums and an i3 are 16 cores, and they're all at or over 3.2 ghz. Any and all help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, thank you.
> 
> Hmmm, o well. I have my CPU warm up on some WCG units for a bit.


Yeah they got slammed when the pentathlon announcement propagated.....

Gonna take a bit of time to re-populate WU's given the larger user base.

Probably the reason they announced it early.

It will be the same on the other disciplines also.

I wonder if CSG knows they are the baseline project for the pentathlon?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What if I pull the GPU out of the i7 rig? That would be the simplist thing to do. Then it could just crunch away with no worries.


No need to remove the GPU just stop Collatz from getting new tasks, CSG won't use it.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Second thought. I have eight rigs to configure and no idea how to even access and /or create a .xml file. If someone would be so kind as to PM me detailed instructions in it's simplist form (what to enter into Terminal from the beginning) I will configure all my rigs properly and that way I can contribute fully. I'm a Linux noob, but I know that six Pentiums and an i3 are 16 cores, and they're all at or over 3.2 ghz. Any and all help would be GREATLY appreciated!


An xml file is just a plain asci text file with the .xml extension.

We have notepad under windows which makes it easy, I'm sure you guys have something under linux to do the same thing. The key is pure asci text, NO FORMATTING with an xml extension.

I"m gonna bow out, I'm a windoze guy anyway, let the Linux guru's answer the Linux questions.
Besides I think we are getting cross communications. (too many trying to help too many, you know fingers in the pie so to speak)

GO TEAM!


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> An xml file is just a plain asci text file with the .xml extension.
> 
> We have notepad under windows which makes it easy, I'm sure you guys have something under linux to do the same thing. The key is pure asci text, NO FORMATTING with an xml extension.


We have gedit on Ubuntu. If you open a ".xml" file, it'll actually highlight the syntax for you.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> An xml file is just a plain asci text file with the .xml extension.
> 
> We have notepad under windows which makes it easy, I'm sure you guys have something under linux to do the same thing. The key is pure asci text, NO FORMATTING with an xml extension.


But I don't know how to do it.

Anyway, pulled up CSG and there are apparently three different projects. Which one should I run?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> But I don't know how to do it.
> 
> Anyway, pulled up CSG and there are apparently three different projects. Which one should I run?


Pick them all, it was only giving me work for Subset Sum when it was giving me work.

Unless you plan to run multiple projects at the same time you don't need an app_config.xml file to split work between projects. If you want to exclude one or more GPUs in a multi-GPU system that is easier done with cc_config.xml file. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?

Details on configuring the BOINC client can be found here: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration


----------



## 4thKor

My Task Scheduler says I don't need any projects from CSG. Collatz has taken over. How do I clear Collatz so I can get CSG projects? Abort them all?

I figured it out. But with no tasks available I might as well Collatz.


----------



## tictoc

The City Run project has been announced.









The City Run project will be theSkyNet POGS, and it will run from June 6th 0:00 UTC - June 11th 0:00 UTC. I am updating the links in the OP and City Run thread now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Yeah they got slammed when the pentathlon announcement propagated.....
> 
> Gonna take a bit of time to re-populate WU's given the larger user base.
> 
> Probably the reason they announced it early.
> 
> It will be the same on the other disciplines also.
> 
> I wonder if CSG knows they are the baseline project for the pentathlon?


I think it was mentioned in another thread that Travis will have a bunch of work ready to go shortly, but I wonder if he suspects as to just how many people swarm in by the time it officially starts.

And SkynetPogs for City.... Interesting.

EDIT: Here's hoping I won't chew through the reasonable amount of work units I snagged for Pogs before they come up (or that I hopefully didn't grab too many).


----------



## mmonnin

To limit collatz running on just my GPU this is the correct option?



I unchecked the option at the top and I received no more tasks.

"Use CPU
Enforced by version 6.10+"


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> To limit collatz running on just my GPU this is the correct option?
> 
> 
> 
> I unchecked the option at the top and I received no more tasks.
> 
> "Use CPU
> Enforced by version 6.10+"


Thanks! I'll set that now,


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> To limit collatz running on just my GPU this is the correct option?
> 
> 
> 
> I unchecked the option at the top and I received no more tasks.
> 
> "Use CPU
> Enforced by version 6.10+"


You'll want to uncheck the last one as well "OpenCL for AMD/Intel CPUs" as it's CPU jobs that can be run on either set of processors. I might be wrong in this though.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> To limit collatz running on just my GPU this is the correct option?
> 
> 
> 
> I unchecked the option at the top and I received no more tasks.
> 
> "Use CPU
> Enforced by version 6.10+"


Thanks! I'll do that now.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You'll want to uncheck the last one as well "OpenCL for AMD/Intel CPUs" as it's CPU jobs that can be run on either set of processors. I might be wrong in this though.


D'oh. I read as far as AMD and stopped thinking it was just for AMD CPUs only. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> D'oh. I read as far as AMD and stopped thinking it was just for AMD CPUs only. Thanks.


No worries at all. After setting the changes in the config, don't forget to click the project in BOINC Manager and then choose update, so the client has the new settings ^_^


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm just running GPU's for this. My CPU's are dismal at best. All Pentiums, except one i7-4160 and an i3. I'll be in the Sprint and Cross Country for sure though. Seven 980's, a Ti, and two 970's.


Tell that to a Vishera owner


----------



## Finrond

Every bit of cpu power helps, sometimes the difference between a rank is very small.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You'll want to uncheck the last one as well "OpenCL for AMD/Intel CPUs" as it's CPU jobs that can be run on either set of processors. I might be wrong in this though.


Either way should work...I tend to use your method though.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Yeah they got slammed when the pentathlon announcement propagated.....
> 
> Gonna take a bit of time to re-populate WU's given the larger user base.
> 
> Probably the reason they announced it early.
> 
> It will be the same on the other disciplines also.
> 
> I wonder if CSG knows they are the baseline project for the pentathlon?


Yeah, they probably need to inform projects a few months out or something. Think that happen with a project last time.

Wonder why WCG not being used again? I think that was the baseline last year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The City Run project has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City Run project will be theSkyNet POGS, and it will run from June 6th 0:00 UTC - June 11th 0:00 UTC. I am updating the links in the OP and City Run thread now.


Alrighty, got account made there now too. Might do some test runs on this one as well after I finish this other batch of WCG units.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, they probably need to inform projects a few months out or something. Think that happen with a project last time.
> 
> Wonder why WCG not being used again? I think that was the baseline last year.


1) projects aren't finalized until all the teams have voted, so a few month lead time wouldn't be possible unless they had signups and voting in December / January.

2) If a project was used in the previous pentathlon, they wont use it for the next year.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1) projects aren't finalized until all the teams have voted, so a few month lead time wouldn't be possible unless they had signups and voting in December / January.
> 
> 2) If a project was used in the previous pentathlon, they wont use it for the next year.


Ah. Alright.

Still sucks for the projects though.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Either way should work...I tend to use your method though.


Not getting any WUs now after making the AMD adjustment. That or @4thKor completed all the tasks with his 980s.


----------



## Ithanul

Manage to get some pogs units.

Ooo, their deadline is on the 8th. Crud where the heck is that host file at.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Manage to get some pogs units.
> 
> Ooo, their deadline is on the 8th. Crud where the heck is that host file at.


On my systems :

Windows 10 c\windows\system32\drivers\hosts
Linux /etc/hosts
OS X /private/etc/hosts


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Not getting any WUs now after making the AMD adjustment. That or @4thKor completed all the tasks with his 980s.


I"m out of CSG Wu's also and it appears none are forthcoming. last night there were 25k WU's being processed now there are only 9k being processed.

The queue is empty and from what I can find on their forums WU creation is a manual thing. The admin has to actually create the WU's before they can be issued.

That's why they have a spotty WU availability record.......

What is issued now (if you happen to get one) is a re-issued wu cause of errors.

Might not have been the best choice for the marathon project.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Manage to get some pogs units.
> 
> Ooo, their deadline is on the 8th. Crud where the heck is that host file at.


this is the URL to block http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs_cgi/file_upload_handler

So the host file entry would be

127.0.0.1 pogs.theskynet.org

It also blocks the download URL for POGS, so you can't down more work. Be sure to get plenty before blocking, if you set it to download 5 days you will be swimming units after a few updates. At some point I will probably reach some project max but this is working for now and allowing me to run other projects normally.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I"m out of CSG Wu's also and it appears none are forthcoming. last night there were 25k WU's being processed now there are only 9k being processed.
> 
> The queue is empty and from what I can find on their forums WU creation is a manual thing. The admin has to actually create the WU's before they can be issued.
> 
> That's why they have a spotty WU availability record.......
> 
> What is issued now (if you happen to get one) is a re-issued wu cause of errors.
> 
> Might not have been the best choice for the marathon project.


I was trying to get Colletz tasks for GPU only since we know what the CPU tasks will be.

But if there aren't any CSG tasks then it makes it easy which CPU discipline to choose from, Sprint or the 2 week Marathon.


----------



## Egilman

Your right, (I posted this to the wrong place {chuckle})

Collatz will work itself out, it seems to take temporary breaks in downloading to purge it's DB, it usually comes back shortly...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Either way should work...I tend to use your method though.


No such thing as overkill is one of my policies. Also follow the "if brute force isn't working, you aren't using enough!" one









Well, at least I like to joke I do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1) projects aren't finalized until all the teams have voted, so a few month lead time wouldn't be possible unless they had signups and voting in December / January.
> 
> 2) If a project was used in the previous pentathlon, they wont use it for the next year.


Either way, really hope csg gets it all worked out. It does kind of bite that we can't do anything ahead of time though.


----------



## magic8192

Noticed that Gridcoin is in the pentathlon. First year for them?


----------



## tictoc

Yes it is. Should be interesting to see how they do. They are #1 overall in CSG and #13 in POGS. I think there may be some different teams in the mix then there were the past couple of years.


----------



## tictoc

Thread is now up on the homepage carousel.







If anyone knows anyone who might be interested in crunching send them this way.







No machine is too small, and every little bit helps.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thread is now up on the homepage carousel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows anyone who might be interested in crunching send them this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No machine is too small, and every little bit helps.


I have 26 Vishera cores available they were doing CSG until they quit from lack of work. They have done Pogs before and are an easy swap over too.

Anyone's opinion on how they should be used / where they are best applied?

They did fairly well on Pogs when I tested it last month, and looked to be doing well on CSG. should I just leave them on CSG?


----------



## tictoc

If it's not too much of a pain, maybe split them, so that you have some cores ready to crunch on CSG once the well fills back up.

Since there were not too many tasks available when the project was announced, I think the Marathon might play out a little differently than it did in past years. The last couple of years a few teams were able to jump out to a big lead from the get go, and everyone else was playing catch up.

Alternatively, just crunch the project that is most interesting to you and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Genesis1984

Finally got my computer set up after 3 weeks in storage from school ending. I feel so behind with a single 7950 and my Vishera is doing what it can. I'll be camping for a few days at the beginning of the pent., but it'll be crunching while I'm away.


----------



## lanofsong

For some reason, my CSG cross project ID number is different from my Collatz (listed on 1 page). How do i go about changing this. Thanks


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> this is the URL to block http://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs_cgi/file_upload_handler
> 
> So the host file entry would be
> 
> 127.0.0.1 pogs.theskynet.org
> 
> It also blocks the download URL for POGS, so you can't down more work. Be sure to get plenty before blocking, if you set it to download 5 days you will be swimming units after a few updates. At some point I will probably reach some project max but this is working for now and allowing me to run other projects normally.


Ah big thanks.







Tomorrow I will load up on them on the main rig.

Hmmm, I will try to get another rig up later. But this weekend is drill weekend so I am a bit busy.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> For some reason, my CSG cross project ID number is different from my Collatz (listed on 1 page). How do i go about changing this. Thanks


Unfortunately you can't change it. CPIDs are automatically generated. In time they should merge back into one account. Why do I have duplicate/split accounts


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, usually when you first make the account. It will be different. For me it don't take long before it matches up with the others.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, got 16 SB-E, 12 Westmere and 4 SB threads all set and ready to rumble, along my 290x and anything ye olde GTX 470 can cough out. Compared to last year, i got way more CPU oomph, but i am lacking on GPU power









I do really wish i could get my X3460 rolling, but no PSU, GPU nor HDD to set it up


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm looking forward to hopefully having a lot more cpu grunt next year, maybe even gpu too.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If it's not too much of a pain, maybe split them, so that you have some cores ready to crunch on CSG once the well fills back up.
> 
> Since there were not too many tasks available when the project was announced, I think the Marathon might play out a little differently than it did in past years. The last couple of years a few teams were able to jump out to a big lead from the get go, and everyone else was playing catch up.
> 
> Alternatively, just crunch the project that is most interesting to you and let the chips fall where they may.


What I"m going to do is run them concurrently. let them run POGs for it's run and go back to CSG when POGs is over. it's just the easiest for the way I have mine set up..


----------



## fragamemnon

I was thinking...

Is there any way to trick BOINC into thinking that you have more CPU threads than the actual? That way, you could download more work.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I was thinking...
> 
> Is there any way to trick BOINC into thinking that you have more CPU threads than the actual? That way, you could download more work.


Post 201 of this thread


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I was thinking...
> 
> Is there any way to trick BOINC into thinking that you have more CPU threads than the actual? That way, you could download more work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 201 of this thread
Click to expand...

I just read it. Thanks









One question - is it safe to run that many tasks simultaneously? I have the free RAM necessary.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just read it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question - is it safe to run that many tasks simultaneously? I have the free RAM necessary.


Can't you just change the core count back to the real value once you download all the wu's?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Can't you just change the core count back to the real value once you download all the wu's?


That is what I would do


----------



## fragamemnon

I've already done that. I just got curious.


----------



## Finrond

Project management is a huge part of the pentathlon, I generally watch the stats page like a hawk and look for opportunities to overtake. For instance, if our team has a pretty solid spot in one discipline (not going to overtake the next team, and the team below is far behind) then I'll switch over my processing power to a different project that might be closer. make sure to change your work queue back down to manageable levels before you drop your sandbagged WU's, makes it easier to switch projects on the fly w/o having to abort tasks (unless you are sandbagging for another discipline).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm looking forward to hopefully having a lot more cpu grunt next year, maybe even gpu too.


I would have more, but still finding RAM and HDD for two old IBM servers.

Hope to try to get the SB-E up soon or at least during the event so I can use it for this. Was going to get my hands on several Xeons when I help a dude with a water cool build he wants, but he off on leave atm.

Right now stocking on pogs units. How is a good way to figure out the right amount to stock and hold? Think I got like over 30-40 atm.


----------



## spdaimon

I am pretty much the same as last year, had picked up a few Westmeres to have a 4P (sort).. 4 single sockets. Previously to that, I had just a couple i5s and i7, and a FX-8350. I've added just the 980TI, a R9 390 (finally got that for the RMA'd 290X @tictoc ... just had to hold my ground..lol) and the SB-E. Forgot if I had the 280Xs or not. Think everyone's got 2670s now...fantastic price for an not too shabby proc!. I've even gamed on it, and it was decent.

Did I miss the announcement we're running POGS? Would hope that would be the Marathon if CSG isn't up to the task.

EDIT: nvm..just have to check the OP. Doh!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I would have more, but still finding RAM and HDD for two old IBM servers.
> 
> Hope to try to get the SB-E up soon or at least during the event so I can use it for this. Was going to get my hands on several Xeons when I help a dude with a water cool build he wants, but he off on leave atm.
> 
> Right now stocking on pogs units. How is a good way to figure out the right amount to stock and hold? Think I got like over 30-40 atm.


Look at the remaining and elapsed time of several of the work units and add that up. convert to minutes

divide 1440/(total elapsed time per work unit) gives estimate of how many work units you can do per day for each thread
Multiply that by #of threads and then multiply that by #days till project start.

This will give you an estimate of how many work units you need until the project starts.

For my 3570 it runs POGS tasks on average in about 80 minutes

1440/80 * 4 (threads) * 3.3(days till start) = 237 tasks needed


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Look at the remaining and elapsed time of several of the work units and add that up. convert to minutes
> 
> divide 1440/(total elapsed time per work unit) gives estimate of how many work units you can do per day for each thread
> Multiply that by #of threads and then multiply that by #days till project start.
> 
> This will give you an estimate of how many work units you need until the project starts.
> 
> For my 3570 it runs POGS tasks on average in about 80 minutes
> 
> 1440/80 * 4 (threads) * 3.3(days till start) = 237 tasks needed


The problem here is you have several different duration work units, but this might work if you chose one project in particular.

The client has some method it uses to calculate how much work to download based on preferences and *I assume* the CPU benchmarks it runs if you haven't disabled it. Based on the two systems (dual 5470, and a 5820k) I have running POGS on now, if you set the client to down load 5 days work and have CPU preferences set to 100% you will get about 3 days of work once it stops updating, which can take several updates.

edit - the client algorithm does take into account the number of threads allocated to BOINC in CPU preferences, you can see this by getting to the max and then raising the CPU, you will get a bunch more work units.


----------



## magic8192

It is just an estimate. Adjust as necessary for your conditions.


----------



## mmonnin

I have POG units that take about 1 hour and others that take 2 hours on my 3770k. When they all downloaded the estimates were 4 hours and 8 hours for those units. I probably had enough for several days at those times but not for the time they are actually taking.

Just use the actual completion times to estimate how how many unit's you'll need. For me I would complete ~ 8 units every 90min then extrapolate from there.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I have POG units that take about 1 hour and others that take 2 hours on my 3770k. When they all downloaded the estimates were 4 hours and 8 hours for those units. I probably had enough for several days at those times but not for the time they are actually taking.
> 
> Just use the actual completion times to estimate how how many unit's you'll need. For me I would complete ~ 8 units every 90min then extrapolate from there.


Yes I had a similar thing on my server, I left the network enabled for a few hours to allow multiple download cycles, the client was adjusting those estimates and bringing in more work as it went. With my 5820k I had run the project previously and the estimated times were much closer.


----------



## 4thKor

I put a second card in one of my rigs and it's not doing anything. Both cards are identical 980 Classy's. I even flashed the modded BIOS from the first to the second. Will it pick up on it's own or do I need to do something in settings? X-Server is showing both cards.


----------



## mmonnin

I've seen threads about there about using 1 of several GPUs.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=7940

cc_config.xml
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
    <options>
        <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
    </options>
</cc_config>


----------



## Ithanul

Well, most of the ones I am getting are 2 hours and 30mins. Have a few around 50mins.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I've seen threads about there about using 1 of several GPUs.
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=7940
> 
> cc_config.xml
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> </options>
> </cc_config>


I opened cc_config (sudo gedit cc_config) and copy/pasted this and saved it but nothing happened. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I'm running Linux Mint.


----------



## magic8192

Did you restart the boinc client? Boinc has a log file and if you are using the GUI, you can look at tools -> event log and look at the startup log information to see if BOINC finds the GPU.


----------



## Ithanul

Alright, I think I got enough pogs units to safely get done before event starts. Got like 178 units, 44 pending validation, and 6 validated. So time crunch and hold them.


----------



## magic8192

Just a reminder to make sure you are on the OVERCLOCK.NET team for CSG and POGS:

If you are not in the list of team members for CSG and POGS yet, it does take up to 24 hours. If you haven't added yourself or want to check, For Citizen Science Grid go HERE and at the top right login with your email address and username created when you joined the project and in the Community section of your account click join team and search and add Overclock.net. make sure it says member of team overclock.net in the "member of team" entry of the community section.

For theSkyNet POGS go HERE


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Just a reminder to make sure you are on the OVERCLOCK.NET team for CSG and POGS:
> 
> If you are not in the list of team members for CSG and POGS yet, it does take up to 24 hours. If you haven't added yourself or want to check, For Citizen Science Grid go HERE and at the top right login with your email address and username created when you joined the project and in the Community section of your account click join team and search and add Overclock.net. make sure it says member of team overclock.net in the "member of team" entry of the community section.
> 
> For theSkyNet POGS go HERE


Even though I have mismatched cross project ID#'s, will points still count to Team Overclock.net? I have signed up with the team on aforementioned projects


----------



## magic8192

If you are on the team for both projects then the points will count for the team. With mismatched ID's, your points are not displayed together and it is annoying, but will not affect the Pentathlon..


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> If you are on the team for both projects then the points will count for the team. With mismatched ID's, your points are not displayed together and it is annoying, but will not affect the Pentathlon..


Thx


----------



## Finrond

Anybody have a countdown for the start of the pentathlon?

EDIT: NVM they have one on the pentathlon website.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Thx


If the BOINC Cross Project IDentifier for one of the Pentathlon projects doesn't match what you submitted when you registered, PM tictoc with the BOINC Cross Project IDentifier, so your team stats will be correct.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> If the BOINC Cross Project IDentifier for one of the Pentathlon projects doesn't match what you submitted when you registered, PM tictoc with the BOINC Cross Project IDentifier, so your team stats will be correct.


I think if ALL the information matches for user name, team name and email, the CPIDs should automagically combine.

Quote:


> What to do to make sure you'll end up with one BOINCstats account:
> 
> Use the exact same email address for every project.
> Run at least one system with all projects, or one system with project A and B, and one system with project B and C. If there is a project that runs isolated from the other projects, its CPID with never line up.
> 
> When you join a new project, this project assigns you a new CPID. This CPID can either change to the same CPID as the other projects, or the other projects change (one by one) to the new CPID.
> 
> It is impossible for me to manually edit your accounts to create one account. It would take to much time too do this for everyone. Just wait a while, and your accounts will line up automatically.
> 
> One last thing, which is not too important, but nice for the stats: use the same username across projects, otherwise you get a username like 'Al Bundy @ SAH / Al Bundy @ Predictor / A. Bundy @ CPDN'.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats


----------



## Ithanul

Darn it. I modified the host file and the blasted thing is still sending them.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn it. I modified the host file and the blasted thing is still sending them.


What kind of system? Assuming you didn't mistype anything, with Linux you have to do something to get the system to reread the file. Try this, but I understand the command to do this can vary by Linux flavor.

sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What kind of system? Assuming you didn't mistype anything, with Linux you have to do something to get the system to reread the file. Try this, but I understand the command to do this can vary by Linux flavor.
> 
> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start


This is on my main rig which is under W7 Ult.

I modified it to supposedly block the pogs units from sending, but they are still being sent.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> This is on my main rig which is under W7 Ult.
> 
> I modified it to supposedly block the pogs units from sending, but they are still being sent.


My windows boxes worked immediately. It tries to send them, but fails.


----------



## Ithanul

This what I put in. But units are still being sent. Is there a command I am suppose to do to refresh the DNS or something?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> This what I put in. But units are still being sent. Is there a command I am suppose to do to refresh the DNS or something?


You have to remove the # sign


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You have to remove the # sign


Ah! Ok, thank you. First time modifying this so this a bit of learning experience for me.


----------



## mmonnin

The # symbol is a comment indicator in some languages so everything after on that line will be ignored.

I didn't have to restart my DNS in Mint. Seemed to work just like Win7. Good thing as I forgot the comment about restarting DNS for it to work.


----------



## Ithanul

Its working now.

Only program languages I have a little knowledge on is C++ and Visual Basic.







Use to know a bit of HTML but that was back when it was HTML3, and all the little websites had those funky color schemes.


----------



## magic8192

Looks like PrimeGrid is the cross country project!
https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php?&lang=en


----------



## bfromcolo

I guess the good news is I have 1219 POGs tasks to upload, but I will be out of work soon. Where is CSG, when is Plan B going to come in to play for the Marathon project? Guess I will reconfigure for PrimeGrid in the morning. Too much going on tonight to mess with it.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like PrimeGrid is the cross country project!
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php?&lang=en


Thanks for the heads up. Sitting at the doctor's office now, but when I get home I will get the OP updated.

Now we just have to get @4thKor running on PrimeGrid, since it loves NVIDIA GPUs.


----------



## tictoc

Careful loading up on PrimeGrid tasks. Deadline for the tasks I just grabbed is 6/9 and that is when the project starts. Might want to wait till tomorrow if you are planning on grabbing a bunch of tasks.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Careful loading up on PrimeGrid tasks. Deadline for the tasks I just grabbed is 6/9 and that is when the project starts. Might want to wait till tomorrow if you are planning on grabbing a bunch of tasks.


Thanks for the heads up. That could have been nasty...

Edit: The recent average time for the different subprojects. Are they in hour:minute:second format or day:hour:minute format? Just so I know which ones to select.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Sitting at the doctor's office now, but when I get home I will get the OP updated.
> 
> Now we just have to get @4thKor
> running on PrimeGrid, since it loves NVIDIA GPUs.


I'm downloading the project now. Actually running on one rig. I like that it uses CPU and GPU. The other six rigs are a couple of hours from finishing FAH WU's. Will fire up everything as soon as they finish.


----------



## mmonnin

What are good sub projects for Prime? Are there any better at PPD? I'll just allow ones with longer deadlines for now.


----------



## 4thKor

I just checked the two Nvidia projects and the "give me anything" box.


----------



## mmonnin

Some have 4 day deadlines so if they were completed now would have to be turned in before the discipline starts.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, CSG has yet to send units out.

Still crunching pogs units. Need to get the 1090T crunching too. I will try tomorrow after drill if I'm not tired from my PT test (dislike running a 1.5mile so much).

Signed up on PrimeGrid now.


----------



## 4thKor

I've pick up some PG units with a completion time of 170+ hrs! Ending June 24. When's this end?


----------



## Ithanul

O lord o mighty!? What crazy unit from PG is that?


----------



## 4thKor

I have several. Not sure which project they came from. I chose both Nvidia's.

These are Genefer World Record units. Deadline is 6/24.

I also picked up a 1700+ hour one on one of my 970's. I aborted that dude. These projects have a 50% credit bonus, so I'd say they're worthwhile.

I'm getting a 50/50 spread on these big GPU ones. And I've deleted a couple of 1600+ hour CPU ones. Now making sure I have several days work and suspending network activity when no more work is required.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah I have a couple that say 7 days but that was before any processing was done. From what I've seen so is that the initial times on new units come down a lot, 4 hour down to 1 hour.


----------



## 4thKor

None of mine have come down except by how much they've been running. I did see where one project has "Very Long Projects" listed in the details and I unchecked CPU on it.

If I'm correct this event starts at 7:00 PM on Sunday Central time, so I'll wait a bit before allowing network activity.


----------



## mmonnin

I just started a Genefer sub type and the time dropped like a rock after a minute. It took a bit to use any GPU but once it did went to a 1 day remaining after 5min and it's still dropping faster then it is being elapsed


----------



## 4thKor

Mine aren't dropping that fast. First rig I fired up started at 164 hrs. It's been running for over an hour but has only dropped to 144 hrs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I was all happy when I got a bunch of CPU work units.... Only to realize that oh, they're due Jun 7th.... Oh well, I downloaded them, I'm going to let my computer crunch them. I also didn't notice that the basic BAM setup only signed up for Sierpinski Problem ESP units. Eh, world doesn't end.


----------



## Egilman




----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like PrimeGrid is the cross country project!
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php?&lang=en


How much you wanna bet we don't get a good AMD GPU project?

This is why I don't like this picking projects after enrollment type of selection. they can look over the type of equipment you have and choose against you.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> How much you wanna bet we don't get a good AMD GPU project?
> 
> This is why I don't like this picking projects after enrollment type of selection. they can look over the type of equipment you have and choose against you.


It is a crap shoot. I was looking at how several teams picked their projects and it seemed based more on their hardware and not the other teams hardware, but you never know.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> It is a crap shoot. I was looking at how several teams picked their projects and it seemed based more on their hardware and not the other teams hardware, but you never know.


Your probably right. But still there is more nvidea hardware out there crunchin than there is AMD...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Heads up, there are work units for Citizen Science Grid now, I managed to snag a full 24 so I'm happy about that! ^_^


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quick question regarding a Noob mistake!
I snagged a load of work units for theSkyNet POGS project and my HPZ600 has been happily crunching through them for 2 days. The problem (?) is that I have only just realized that I hadn't joined the Team at the time I got them. Obviously, I have just corrected that mistake.
Will the Team still be credited with the points from my work units - or should I upload what I have now and download more?

Happy crunching everyone


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quick question regarding a Noob mistake!
> I snagged a load of work units for theSkyNet POGS project and my HPZ600 has been happily crunching through them for 2 days. The problem (?) is that I have only just realized that I hadn't joined the Team at the time I got them. Obviously, I have just corrected that mistake.
> Will the Team still be credited with the points from my work units - or should I upload what I have now and download more?
> 
> Happy crunching everyone


Never encountered that. Might try setting the upload speed real slow and reconnecting, maybe you can get properly associated during the upload and pause it once you have, and downloaded more work?

edit - thinking about this, you updated on the project web site, it should probably work fine.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I have checked the 'My account' section and all of my computer show as having joined the team. IF I let a few work units upload, is there any way to check to see if the Team is being credited with the points and not just me?

I guess I'm asking if that when the work units were downloaded, was any information saved about whether or not I am part of a team?

I would hate to not have the points for so many work units not go to the team









Edit to add - I have just let 20+ work units upload and they are not showing up when I go to look at the 'Tasks' section for that computer. It still looks like this:
All (794) · In progress (790) · Validation pending (1) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (0) · Invalid (0) · Error (3)

I will wait until one of my other computers has completed tasks and uploaded them to see if they show up straight away. if they do, then I will have to upload all work from the Z600 and start again -


----------



## gamer11200

Let's make this a memorable BOINC Pentathlon for team Overclock.net!


----------



## spdaimon

It will be interesting....CSG has been a bust for me so far. No work units. I'm working on a heap of POGs though. Wonder if CSG is saving up or it was just a poor choice for Marathon.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> It will be interesting....CSG has been a bust for me so far. No work units. I'm working on a heap of POGs though. Wonder if CSG is saving up or it was just a poor choice for Marathon.


I think it was a poor choice, would probably been a good choice a month ago when the students were still there. Primegrid is a poor GPU choice for me. Nvidea's rule on everything except super long World record GFN-22's which require the double precision that the Tahiti's bring to the table. (and then they are only equal to the Titan Blacks and 390x's)

I think I'm going to dial back, set up for CSG and take what comes there and continue running Collatz unless they decide to run something AMD GPU's can shine on....

I've been getting some CSG on one machine for now, but the others seem to not get anything.

Hopefully the other GPU project won't be so narrow.

And the Fans on blackhawk-4 have decided this is the appropriate time to start failing, run for six months without a hiccup and now when really needed.....


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I think it was a poor choice, would probably been a good choice a month ago when the students were still there. Primegrid is a poor GPU choice for me. Nvidea's rule on everything except super long World record GFN-22's which require the double precision that the Tahiti's bring to the table. (and then they are only equal to the Titan Blacks and 390x's)
> 
> I think I'm going to dial back, set up for CSG and take what comes there and continue running Collatz unless they decide to run something AMD GPU's can shine on....
> 
> I've been getting some CSG on one machine for now, but the others seem to not get anything.
> 
> Hopefully the other GPU project won't be so narrow.
> 
> And the Fans on blackhawk-4 have decided this is the appropriate time to start failing, run for six months without a hiccup and now when really needed.....


I am certainly not telling you how to use your rigs, but it is a team effort and every little bit counts. My GPU efforts are very minimal compared to everyone else, but my little 750ti's are crunching away at PrimeGrid.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Hopefully the other GPU project won't be so narrow.


Yeah, because a project that supports Nvidia and AMD is narrow. I understand your frustration though.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I am certainly not telling you how to use your rigs, but it is a team effort and every little bit counts. My GPU efforts are very minimal compared to everyone else, but my little 750ti's are crunching away at PrimeGrid.


There is the aspect that everyone has bailed for the most part on CSG and moved to Pogs. what happens to CSG if they do drop some significant work? Everyone will be caught flat footed. Since they are making the effort to put out some WU's wouldn't it be smart to keep some CPU's on it? just in case.

I mean the marathon will not be a bust this way and we may actually have a short term advantage over the others....

At least that is the way I look at it.

As far as PG, a five-six day long WU on a GPU does not make for efficient production in a competition environment, and Prime Grid is entered as a GPU project. We all have to look at efficiencies for the best production. And Prime Grid doesn't suit that for AMD GPU's.

Maybe they will give us another GPU project like Moo or Einstein where my GPU's will shine and be their most efficient and can help the team the most.

But that is just my take on it.


----------



## tictoc

I think PrimeGrid is a pretty good all around choice. The other major GPU projects are pretty heavily skewed in favor of AMD hardware. While our team has loads of AMD GPUs, there are more users overall running NVIDIA cards.

To get the most out of AMD GPUs only run the PPS Sieve projects. They have a quick turnaround time, and a mildly OC'd 7970 can do over 350k PPD. From looking at the top hosts, those times are about half of what a 980ti does, which actually makes it look like it is relatively hardware agnostic. I haven't ran Prime on anything other than an old 9800, so I don't have any direct results to compare to my AMD GPUs. If anyone running a 970, 980, or 980ti has some run-times it would be nice to see how they compare.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I think PrimeGrid is a pretty good all around choice. The other major GPU projects are pretty heavily skewed in favor of AMD hardware. While our team has loads of AMD GPUs, there are more users overall running NVIDIA cards.
> 
> To get the most out of AMD GPUs only run the PPS Sieve projects. They have a quick turnaround time, and a mildly OC'd 7970 can do over 350k PPD. From looking at the top hosts, those times are about half of what a 980ti does, which actually makes it look like it is relatively hardware agnostic. I haven't ran Prime on anything other than an old 9800, so I don't have any direct results to compare to my AMD GPUs. If anyone running a 970, 980, or 980ti has some run-times it would be nice to see how they compare.


I have some GTX 980 (at 1455 core) numbers over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1597165/7th-boinc-pentathlon-cross-country-primegrid-project-support/0_40#post_25228499

^_^


----------



## mmonnin

I have a 970 running PG right now at 1354 (boost is running way lower than normal on PG). I have a unit a few seconds from completion and another about 4 hours left in a 19-20 hour unit.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> It will be interesting....CSG has been a bust for me so far. No work units. I'm working on a heap of POGs though. Wonder if CSG is saving up or it was just a poor choice for Marathon.


None for me so far. Got the 4770K busy on POGs though. Got a good bit done and holding them. After I get them done, may grab a few PrimeGrid ones to do and hold next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> There is the aspect that everyone has bailed for the most part on CSG and moved to Pogs. what happens to CSG if they do drop some significant work? Everyone will be caught flat footed. Since they are making the effort to put out some WU's wouldn't it be smart to keep some CPU's on it? just in case.
> 
> I mean the marathon will not be a bust this way and we may actually have a short term advantage over the others....
> 
> At least that is the way I look at it.
> 
> As far as PG, a five-six day long WU on a GPU does not make for efficient production in a competition environment, and Prime Grid is entered as a GPU project. We all have to look at efficiencies for the best production. And Prime Grid doesn't suit that for AMD GPU's.
> 
> Maybe they will give us another GPU project like Moo or Einstein where my GPU's will shine and be their most efficient and can help the team the most.
> 
> I have two 980Tis that I use to crunch prime units. What consider best units for them?
> Starting to thing I should of held on to my two OG Titans as well. Got a 980, but have yet to put its water block on and really don't want to hear it squalling atm.
> 
> But that is just my take on it.


I have CSG left open on my main rig. So if any do come my way I will crunch them. Was going to have the 1090T dedicated to CSG, but waiting on units to show up first.

I have two 980Tis. What units be best for them from PG?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> It will be interesting....CSG has been a bust for me so far. No work units. I'm working on a heap of POGs though. Wonder if CSG is saving up or it was just a poor choice for Marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> None for me so far. Got the 4770K busy on POGs though. Got a good bit done and holding them. After I get them done, may grab a few PrimeGrid ones to do and hold next.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> There is the aspect that everyone has bailed for the most part on CSG and moved to Pogs. what happens to CSG if they do drop some significant work? Everyone will be caught flat footed. Since they are making the effort to put out some WU's wouldn't it be smart to keep some CPU's on it? just in case.
> 
> I mean the marathon will not be a bust this way and we may actually have a short term advantage over the others....
> 
> At least that is the way I look at it.
> 
> As far as PG, a five-six day long WU on a GPU does not make for efficient production in a competition environment, and Prime Grid is entered as a GPU project. We all have to look at efficiencies for the best production. And Prime Grid doesn't suit that for AMD GPU's.
> 
> Maybe they will give us another GPU project like Moo or Einstein where my GPU's will shine and be their most efficient and can help the team the most.
> 
> I have two 980Tis that I use to crunch prime units. What consider best units for them?
> Starting to thing I should of held on to my two OG Titans as well. Got a 980, but have yet to put its water block on and really don't want to hear it squalling atm.
> 
> But that is just my take on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have CSG left open on my main rig. So if any do come my way I will crunch them. Was going to have the 1090T dedicated to CSG, but waiting on units to show up first.
> 
> I have two 980Tis. What units be best for them from PG?
Click to expand...

The PPS Sieve tasks are the highest PPD tasks for both AMD and NVIDIA GPUs. The PPD on the PPS Sieve tasks is about 4x the PPD of any of the other tasks.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The PPS Sieve tasks are the highest PPD tasks for both AMD and NVIDIA GPUs. The PPD on the PPS Sieve tasks is about 4x the PPD of any of the other tasks.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like the Top BOINC Team (non-Bitcoin points) did not enter: Sicituradastra. All others inside top 15 entered besides [email protected] and XtremeSystems.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, just my luck when i sold my 780 and got my 290X, PrimeGrid is chosen







Plus, the HDD on my X58 rig chose to die just yesterday









Good thing I have hoarded a lot of pogs units on my main rig and my laptop. Will see if i can get some Prime WU's for my 290x later, depending on the deadlines for them.


----------



## spdaimon

I think Im good to do either, got handful of either brand. Ive left a cpu open and waiting.

I forgot. Does PrimeGrid use DP? Belive it or not, my 560 TIs are the fastest DPers of any my green cards.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Looks like the Top BOINC Team (non-Bitcoin points) did not enter: Sicituradastra. All others inside top 15 entered besides [email protected] and XtremeSystems.


I don't think Sicituradastra has ever participated. The new kids on the block are GridCoin and it is the 2nd year for HardOCP.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I forgot. Does PrimeGrid use DP? Belive it or not, my 560 TIs are the fastest DPers of any my green cards.


Sieve project, as far as i know, does not. Generalized Fermat does use DP but takes a lot of time to be completed.


----------



## TechCrazy

Do we have a list of what project each person will work on and what project needs help?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Do we have a list of what project each person will work on and what project needs help?


I don't remember if we do or not, so I'll just say this: I'm definitely in for six threads any CPU projects, whichever and whatever we can use the most help.... GPU I'll pop in here and there when possible (aka I'll chew through my current work that's downloaded, but uncertain if I'll snag any more or not just yet)


----------



## Zeddicus

I've got a i7 6700, 5960x and a FX 8350 for cpu. For GPU projects I have a Fury x, 980ti and GTX 1080. Currently crunching pogs on the 6700 and 5960x.


----------



## tictoc

Just a little snippet of our stats (I am a little out of sync with the official stats):


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just a little snippet of our stats (I am a little out of sync with the official stats):


Wooohoooo, staying up late last night paid off!


----------



## Diffident

The only 4 to actually get any work.


----------



## mmonnin

1st place has about 81k and OCN has 6,105. We'll see who has some units saved up. Then its really on tomorrow.


----------



## Ithanul

O, I got some units for sure.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 1st place has about 81k and OCN has 6,105. We'll see who has some units saved up. Then its really on tomorrow.


If CSG ever hands out any work units. I got lucky thanks to not doing so well, and also having insomnia, and for the fun of it tried to download some, and was surprised to get an okay-ish amount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O, I got some units for sure.


I have 208 in the queue as well, can't wait to see how things change tomorrow. Going to be nice to see my score go up a decent amount once they're processed ^_^


----------



## tictoc

I have about 1200 POGS tasks waiting to upload, and I know that some of our teammates have many more than that.


----------



## mkclan

Still 0 wu from CSG


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> Still 0 wu from CSG


Same here. I got 226 pogs units though, and counting


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've got 700+ POGS work units on my HP Z600 and quite a few spread across the 3770k, 3570K and Dual core Pentium builds. Nothing from CSG though.


----------



## mm67

Just had a motherboard failure, all PCIe ports stopped working and naturally it had to be the one with two watercooled GTX 970's


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just had a motherboard failure, all PCIe ports stopped working and naturally it had to be the one with two watercooled GTX 970's


Oh I empathize!

I just got through doing the GPU fans on Blackhawk-4 cause they up and decided not to turn anymore.

No where near a MB failure, but frustrating just the same.


----------



## bfromcolo

Well my server seems to have stopped running over night, fans were still spinning but it would not talk on the network. I power cycled it. Funny thing is it had completed all the 800 of the pogs it had, so when it crapped out it was literally doing nothing. One of the things that really demonstrates my lack of Linux skills is trying to sort through log files to understand why something happened.

No CSG overnight









I have 1219 POGS ready to upload, 160 PrimeGrid completed or in progress, so making a little headway there. But CPUs aren't doing much. Guess I will get another VM going and get some more POGS.


----------



## Egilman

Well nothing on CSG for an entire day from the few I picked up.

Tested PrimeGrid on Haf-1 seems to work well but takes all my CPU's, I loaded up the rest on PrimeGrid and lost Haf-2 Don't have a clue whats wrong with it yet but soon after starting PrimeGrid it stopped sending a signal to the monitor and locks up.

But barring the Sprint coming in on Collatz (which I doubt) I would say I'm set on what I can do....

I'm getting more ppd on Prime than I was on pogs....


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Well nothing on CSG for an entire day from the few I picked up.
> 
> Tested PrimeGrid on Haf-1 seems to work well but takes all my CPU's, I loaded up the rest on PrimeGrid and lost Haf-2 Don't have a clue whats wrong with it yet but soon after starting PrimeGrid it stopped sending a signal to the monitor and locks up.
> 
> But barring the Sprint coming in on Collatz (which I doubt) I would say I'm set on what I can do....
> 
> I'm getting more ppd on Prime than I was on pogs....


Man a bit of bad luck for a few us over night. Good luck getting it sorted out.

Yes PrimeGrid will make a lot more points than pogs. Hopefully you are getting 0 PPD right? Should be bunkering tasks for upload when a discipline begins.


----------



## Egilman

She's up and running again.

I think I'm going to leave the bunkering stuff to you younger guys that like to play with such.

Never did like the tactic much anyways. Reminds me of the old sneakernetting days decades ago.

Got a couple of days to see what they output and tweak them if I can...

It's only two weeks.... (famous last words)


----------



## mm67

Just managed to find a Z97 board with an i5 nearby to replace broken Z77 board, interesting to see if old Windows installation will work with it. I do have some Prime tasks already finished there, would hate to lose all those tasks


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just managed to find a Z97 board with an i5 nearby to replace broken Z77 board, interesting to see if old Windows installation will work with it. I do have some Prime tasks already finished there, would hate to lose all those tasks


I Haven't tried it in a long time, I ran into a lot of driver issues, but what the heck, give it a go.... You might get lucky...


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just managed to find a Z97 board with an i5 nearby to replace broken Z77 board, interesting to see if old Windows installation will work with it. I do have some Prime tasks already finished there, would hate to lose all those tasks


Just make a backup of the BOINC data folder.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> She's up and running again.
> 
> I think I'm going to leave the bunkering stuff to you younger guys that like to play with such.
> 
> Never did like the tactic much anyways. Reminds me of the old sneakernetting days decades ago.
> 
> Got a couple of days to see what they output and tweak them if I can...
> 
> It's only two weeks.... (famous last words)


Bunkering is part of the fun of the pentathlon to me. It also makes it more unpredictable. Teams have used bunkering to take positions from bigger teams at the last moment.


----------



## mmonnin

Can tasks be moved from one PC to another? Or VM to host OS? My VM has some units but lags the PC like crazy when tasks start.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Can tasks be moved from one PC to another? Or VM to host OS? My VM has some units but lags the PC like crazy when tasks start.


From my understanding, copying the BOINC data folder works just fine as long as both computers are the same OS and processor architecture.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Bunkering is part of the fun of the pentathlon to me. It also makes it more unpredictable. Teams have used bunkering to take positions from bigger teams at the last moment.


To me, it's kind of weird.... I absolutely despise sandbagging tactics with HWBot competitions, but the idea of bunkering a good run of work units before the competition starts for the Pentathlon is kind of fun. Hey, it means there's quite a bit of a focus on the science for whatever project it is, and either way you'll get points for it...

Fun part was trying to get as many tasks as I could though


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Well nothing on CSG for an entire day from the few I picked up.
> 
> Tested PrimeGrid on Haf-1 seems to work well but takes all my CPU's, I loaded up the rest on PrimeGrid and lost Haf-2 Don't have a clue whats wrong with it yet but soon after starting PrimeGrid it stopped sending a signal to the monitor and locks up.
> 
> But barring the Sprint coming in on Collatz (which I doubt) I would say I'm set on what I can do....
> 
> I'm getting more ppd on Prime than I was on pogs....


The one thing I don't like about PrimeGrid is the CPU usage for the GPU tasks. On my FX-8320E each GPU tasks has to be give at least 30% of the CPU to run all out. It's not as bad on my i7-4790k, with the GPU only needing one CPU hyper thread to feed the GPU.

Right now I am just running two POGS tasks along with the two GPU tasks. Once I get another GPU in that loop, the FX cruncher will only be able to do GPU work.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, it seems worse on my 3770k. Anything more than 2 CPU threads and the GPU util starts yoyo'ing. I don't really care of the project either.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The one thing I don't like about PrimeGrid is the CPU usage for the GPU tasks. On my FX-8320E each GPU tasks has to be give at least 30% of the CPU to run all out. It's not as bad on my i7-4790k, with the GPU only needing one CPU hyper thread to feed the GPU.
> 
> Right now I am just running two POGS tasks along with the two GPU tasks. Once I get another GPU in that loop, the FX cruncher will only be able to do GPU work.


I'm getting 0.0495 CPU cores per task on the PPS Sieve subproject. Maybe it's different between AMD/Nvidia or just different cards in general?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I'm getting 0.0495 CPU cores per task on the PPS Sieve subproject. Maybe it's different between AMD/Nvidia or just different cards in general?


It's not the cards, it's the CPU's
Prime is claiming .293 CPU per application, which means I could increase production by doubling up. Works on some machines and not on others. All Machines being 83xx series vishera's (except for Haf-2 which is an 81xx series and doesn't have the power to double up)

Not all CPU's are alike...

As far as the GPU I find that the AMD's are equal to the Nvideas, it is the CPU side that limits them. Intel is favored over AMD. which is always the way it has been with prime.


----------



## mkclan

What wrong with CSG? Still 0 wu


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> What wrong with CSG? Still 0 wu


Just a guess but the 1 month delay probably screwed things up. CSG is run by a college and they're on summer break and I'm guessing that whoever runs their program has limited staffing and no student interns ATM. Does suck.


----------



## BulletBait

I guess we're just running Pogs and Prime then? That's what I just pulled down since CSG has nothing still


----------



## tictoc

Currently we are in the middle of the first ever BOINC quadrathlon.









There are still a few weeks to go on the marathon, so I am still holding out hope that CSG will get some tasks out. Even large projects have had issues in the past, so maybe this is just a bump in the road.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Just a guess but the 1 month delay probably screwed things up. CSG is run by a college and they're on summer break and I'm guessing that whoever runs their program has limited staffing and no student interns ATM. Does suck.


Thing is the vote was not only extended, but Travis REPEATEDLY assured the pentathlon organizers there would be work. We've had a drought for almost 24 hours now for CSG, so I can understand why a number of people are calling it a lottery and quadrathon.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Currently we are in the middle of the first ever BOINC quadrathlon.


This is all of us right now when CSG had no work



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> There are still a few weeks to go on the marathon, so I am still holding out hope that CSG will get some tasks out. Even large projects have had issues in the past, so maybe this is just a bump in the road.


Yeah, it's not like it's the first time a project crashed or did not provide enough work during a Pentathlon. It is a titanic task for any project to be ready for the Pentathlon. Can you imagine how hard will the Pogs project servers be pounded when 3/4 million tasks are uploaded at the same time? And that is for just one day, crunching will go on for four more days... And there are three projects more to go...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm no good at meme generation stuff... Someone do a "the work units are a lie" pic


----------



## SuperSluether

Well, I'm as prepared as I can get. I ran out of PrimeGrid work, and I can't request more because there's too many uploads in progress.

Also, 15 POGS units slipped by, even though I blocked the website in my HOSTS file. I'm guessing the scheduler is running on a different IP?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just had a motherboard failure, all PCIe ports stopped working and naturally it had to be the one with two watercooled GTX 970's


Nasty thunderstorm just went through here. Knocked power off it seem on the rigs while I was at drill. Boy am I tired atm. That 1.5mile has me worn out.

On another note. Guy at the unit wants me to OC is 4670K. Hehe, I think I know what I will use for testing.







I have the rig until next month's drill so that about a month for me to use it.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nasty thunderstorm just went through here. Knocked power off it seem on the rigs while I was at drill. Boy am I tired atm. That 1.5mile as me worn out.


We just had a nasty storm too. Didn't knock the power out though.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Well, I'm as prepared as I can get. I ran out of PrimeGrid work, and I can't request more because there's too many uploads in progress.
> 
> Also, 15 POGS units slipped by, even though I blocked the website in my HOSTS file. I'm guessing the scheduler is running on a different IP?


Yeah Prime only dropped me 3 units for my 290s and they're biggin, 20+ hr units. I cut all my network activity and probably won't upload until the 7th myself.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> We just had a nasty storm too. Didn't knock the power out though.


Storms everywhere it seems. I'm under one atm. However i'm uploading my 350+ pogs tasks


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Well, I'm as prepared as I can get. I ran out of PrimeGrid work, and I can't request more because there's too many uploads in progress.
> 
> Also, 15 POGS units slipped by, even though I blocked the website in my HOSTS file. I'm guessing the scheduler is running on a different IP?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Prime only dropped me 3 units for my 290s and they're biggin, 20+ hr units. I cut all my network activity and probably won't upload until the 7th myself.
Click to expand...

If those are GFN 21 or 22 tasks you might think about aborting them. The Genefer tasks have high error rates (even at stck clocks), take a long time to finish, and can take really long to validate. Best bet for your 290s is to only select the PPS Sieve tasks on your PrimeGrid project Preferences page.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If those are GFN 21 or 22 tasks you might think about aborting them. The Genefer tasks have high error rates (even at stck clocks), take a long time to finish, and can take really long to validate. Best bet for your 290s is to only select the PPS Sieve tasks on your PrimeGrid project Preferences page.


I did but PG wouldn't give me anything so I just said, 'Fine, give me ANYTHING you've got.'


----------



## Zeddicus

Just dropped a bit over 500 pogs WU.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Seems some of my pogs units that had pushed through a few days ago still gave credit because their wingman WU was in someone's bunker. WOOOHOOOOO, looks like I'll have 239 WU's adding to our points ^_^ ....Once the 220 in validation go through that is, lol


----------



## mm67

Looks like people are still waiting to upload Pogs tasks, only couple tasks got validated straight away. Now have about 2200 waiting for validation


----------



## tictoc

Some people may have been waiting to try and reduce the load on the server. About 300 of mine validated right away. I still have about 1000 to upload, so maybe I'm your wingman.


----------



## Diffident

None of mine have validated yet, including ones that I uploaded days ago that I couldn't save because of the deadline on the units.


----------



## BulletBait

I s'pose I can hit that UL button again and change PG back and see if they actually have anything worthwhile this time around.

Edit: Yeah, it decided to drop me 200 units, they're due on the 9th 1 hour after upload time







. I'm also burning through them quite fast  I'm going to have to try and be tricksy to bunker them XD. I hate dealing with that.

I might just do the 'easy' way and limit upload speed and only lose a couple at a time.


----------



## tictoc

Individual Stats are now up in the 2nd post. OCN Team Individual Stats

They will update roughly every hour as long as Google Sheets doesn't break.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Individual Stats are now up in the 2nd post. OCN Team Individual Stats
> 
> They will update roughly every hour as long as Google Sheets doesn't break.


Oh sweet, for the moment I'm fifth in pogs ^_^

And wow, magic with HALF of our overall score for CSG.... you pulled some pretty good magic tricks there to get those I suspect!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh sweet, for the moment I'm fifth in pogs ^_^
> 
> And wow, magic with HALF of our overall score for CSG.... you pulled some pretty good magic tricks there to get those I suspect!


It was lottery. I just managed to get a good number of work units on one of my computers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> It was lottery. I just managed to get a good number of work units on one of my computers.


So yup, magic







Don't mind me, I'm being silly as I slowly bake in my corner of the living room


----------



## Starbomba

If only my 395 pogs units would get validated...


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So yup, magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm being silly as I slowly bake in my corner of the living room


Was there blue smoke involved?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> If only my 395 pogs units would get validated...


I'm down to 186 to validate, but then again, I'm also chewing through six more every 50 minutes or so. Might be eight tonight if we can't get this heat out of the place, because if it stays this hot I can't run my graphics card overnight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Was there blue smoke involved?


I.... don't quite get the blue smoke reference. if it's electronics smoke, thankfully not.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm down to 186 to validate, but then again, I'm also chewing through six more every 50 minutes or so. Might be eight tonight if we can't get this heat out of the place, because if it stays this hot I can't run my graphics card overnight.
> I.... don't quite get the blue smoke reference. if it's electronics smoke, thankfully not.


Blue smoke and magic...

It's how electricians always explained their crap to us 'dumb' mechanics.

'So how does that generator/bus/circuit/ect. work?'

'Blue smoke and magic.'

'Oh... well screw you too.'

Edit: So yes, burning electronics is the 'Right' use of the term.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Blue smoke and magic...
> 
> It's how electricians always explained their crap to us 'dumb' mechanics.
> 
> 'So does that generator/bus/circuit/ect. work?'
> 
> 'Blue smoke and magic.'
> 
> 'Oh... well screw you too.'
> 
> Edit: So yes, burning electronics is the 'Right' use of the term.


Ahhhh, okay. Basically trying to make a joke about how if the magic smoke and bad smell ever leaves the device, it magically stops working. ^_^;;;


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhh, okay. Basically trying to make a joke about how if the magic smoke and bad smell ever leaves the device, it magically stops working. ^_^;;;


Uh... I edited in a 'how.'

I'm saying they treat mechanics like 4 year old dunces and then wondered why they always got pranked and picked on... in very ingenious fashions I might say.


----------



## Ithanul

I just uploaded my pogs units. So they probably wingman to someones' else unit.

Seems I got 197 pending validation.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Uh... I edited in a 'how.'
> 
> I'm saying they treat mechanics like 4 year old dunces and then wondered why they always got pranked and picked on... in very ingenious fashions I might say.


*nods* I think my brain added in the how automatically ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

But yeah, now that you mention it... One electronics joke is that things stop working if the magic smoke or bad smell escape... It's put in at the factory, and if release cannot be put back in no matter how skilled someone is, so don't do anything stupid to release the smoke or smell.


----------



## Ithanul

LoL, yeah, never had that said me as a jet mech. Then again, half the time we get pissed off waiting on ELEN troops to show up so we just go wiring shooting ourselves. Half the time the problem was a wire harness crap out.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I just uploaded my pogs units. So they probably wingman to someones' else unit.
> 
> Seems I got 197 pending validation.


Probably not me, I kept waiting for CSG, finally gave up and pulled POGs and PG down early today. I know, bad move on my part, but I can deal with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *nods* I think my brain added in the how automatically ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> But yeah, now that you mention it... One electronics joke is that things stop working if the magic smoke or bad smell escape... It's put in at the factory, and if release cannot be put back in no matter how skilled someone is, so don't do anything stupid to release the smoke or smell.


Ah, I get what you mean now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> LoL, yeah, never had that said me as a jet mech. Then again, half the time we get pissed off waiting on ELEN troops to show up so we just go wiring shooting ourselves. Half the time the problem was a wire harness crap out.


Yeah, but in your job magic smoke usually made the pilot say several expletives as they pulled the "only pull this yellow and black lever if it hits the fan, and hope you're pointed in the right direction when it goes off!" . You know, the one lever you aren't supposed to touch as an eight year old kit (no, I never set one off, but the fact that at a family day I reached for it.... Man I sure made people panic)


----------



## BulletBait

My old man used to tell me about his time as a mech in the USAF. One of his favorite things to do was plug the piss hole on pilots who went too much up in the air. Was supposedly a regular occurrence on some of the jockeys to come back all wet because they didn't understand what was happening and why.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, but in your job magic smoke usually made the pilot say several expletives as they pulled the "only pull this yellow and black lever if it hits the fan, and hope you're pointed in the right direction when it goes off!" . You know, the one lever you aren't supposed to touch as an eight year old kit (no, I never set one off, but the fact that at a family day I reached for it.... Man I sure made people panic)


Black and yellow handle. Yep, big no, no to touch. Though on a C-17 that straight up blows the side parts on the top open to allow the sliders out which means the entire fuselage has to be rebuilt after such an event. There was actually one dump nut at a base who pulled one. Boy, talk about someone's career ending super fast.

The other crap event that actually happen at the base I use to be at was when one engine got on fire. The fire department peeps shot their sprayers right into all four engines when only one engine was on fire. Which meant all four engines had to be drop and replace since that stuff is corrosive.

Talk about pissing off jet troops. One engine alone on a C-17 takes 24+ hours to change if everything goes well. If the stupid stands work right (hated those blasted things, remote control and so darn picky)

Pic of a engine change, though I was not at this base.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 4thKor

I watched a group of engineers drop a 60' wide metal building rafter. After telling them that was what was going to happen. I was just a civilian though, so I was a dummy. Of course I had been hired as a consultant for erecting the thing, but that didn't matter. They were a great bunch of guys, just educated beyond their intelligence.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> My old man used to tell me about his time as a mech in the USAF. One of his favorite things to do was plug the piss hole on pilots who went too much up in the air. Was supposedly a regular occurrence on some of the jockeys to come back all wet because they didn't understand what was happening and why.


Don't have that problem up here (pilots mostly fly in simulators, due to low budgets, but we consistently rank in the top 3 at Tiger Meets), but man after that happening a few times hopefully they got the message ^_^;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Black and yellow handle. Yep, big no, no to touch. Though on a C-17 that straight up blows the side parts on the top open to allow the sliders out which means the entire fuselage has to be rebuilt after such an event. There was actually one dump nut at a base who pulled one. Boy, talk about someone's career ending super fast.
> 
> The other crap event that actually happen at the base I use to be at was when one engine got on fire. The fire department peeps shot their sprayers right into all four engines when only one engine was on fire. Which meant all four engines had to be drop and replace since that stuff is corrosive.
> 
> Talk about pissing off jet troops. One engine alone on a C-17 takes 24+ hours to change if everything goes well. If the stupid stands work right (hated those blasted things, remote control and so darn picky)


Oh, it gets even better.... ignoring the possible safety issues that someone not strapped into a rocketed chair would have, at the time probably the only person capable of doing maintenance on that particular plane was my father.... And all the tools for doing that kind of maintenance were something like four and a half hours away (they hadn't built the new highway to Cold Lake yet), because that particular base was TacHel only, although hercs were still flying out of Namao at the time. Man, the stories of shenanigans I could tell from 408's family days. Oh wait, I spent as much time as I could up in a Twin Huey (or Kiowa, if a Huey wasn't available for rides at the time) they ALMOST let me go on the farewell flight... But dad said no because I was supposed to be in school. Some of the flight crew joked I spent more time in the air than they did









.... ....Oh jeez, bet the fire crew enjoyed that bill being sent to them. Aren't those engines like 5 million USD a shot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I watched a group of engineers drop a 60' wide metal building rafter. After telling them that was what was going to happen. I was just a civilian though, so I was a dummy. Of course I had been hired as a consultant for erecting the thing, but that didn't matter. They were a great bunch of guys, just educated beyond their intelligence.


Sounds like the same folks my dad's week before crew had to deal with, that not only made his prep crew sit on their rucksacks for a week (thereby making it rather difficult for TacHel to actually support the ground pounders), they also thought that the 15" drop between the hangar floor and the ground outside wouldn't be a problem for helicopters to overcome because "they can hover". Uh guys, when they're being moved into the hangar, they're on wheels, with the engine off so those spinny things called rotors don't chew up everything and cause a weekend of crash panic rebuild everything. Love the fact though that when my dad arrived (who was in charge of that section of the operation in that theater) he just walked over to the guy in charge of the ground pounders... Quick conversation later, those footsloggers found themselves being voluntolled to get a week's work of grunt work done in twelve hours while my dad's Air Force guys were treated to a nice meal in the officer's mess as an apology.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh, it gets even better.... ignoring the possible safety issues that someone not strapped into a rocketed chair would have, at the time probably the only person capable of doing maintenance on that particular plane was my father.... And all the tools for doing that kind of maintenance were something like four and a half hours away (they hadn't built the new highway to Cold Lake yet), because that particular base was TacHel only, although hercs were still flying out of Namao at the time. Man, the stories of shenanigans I could tell from 408's family days. Oh wait, I spent as much time as I could up in a Twin Huey (or Kiowa, if a Huey wasn't available for rides at the time) they ALMOST let me go on the farewell flight... But dad said no because I was supposed to be in school. Some of the flight crew joked I spent more time in the air than they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... ....Oh jeez, bet the fire crew enjoyed that bill being sent to them. Aren't those engines like 5 million USD a shot?


Not sure how much the engines are considering Boeing has them still under warranty (yes, the military can use warranty too







) So it only shows up as one cent when we put it in the system to have a new one put on.

Also the reason majority of the engine we could not replace parts on or work on because of that warranty. So Boeing mechs sometimes had to work on it instead of us. We would just have to baby sit instead when that happen.

Though, I'm no longer a jet mech in AF. Instead I get to sit in a air cooled room with computers and a mobile server now since I am in computer career field now in AN Guard.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not sure how much the engines are considering Boeing has them still under warranty (yes, the military can use warranty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So it only shows up as one cent when we put it in the system to have a new one put on.
> 
> Also the reason majority of the engine we could not replace parts on or work on because of that warranty. So Boeing mechs sometimes had to work on it instead of us. We would just have to baby sit instead when that happen.
> 
> Though, I'm no longer a jet mech in AF. Instead I get to sit in a air cooled room with computers and a mobile server now since I am in computer career field now in AN Guard.


Ahhhh, the benefits of buying certificated parts ^_^ That would suck to have to wind up essentially being host to someone else, having to watch over them because they're in a secured facility.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not sure how much the engines are considering Boeing has them still under warranty (yes, the military can use warranty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So it only shows up as one cent when we put it in the system to have a new one put on.
> 
> Also the reason majority of the engine we could not replace parts on or work on because of that warranty. So Boeing mechs sometimes had to work on it instead of us. We would just have to baby sit instead when that happen.
> 
> Though, I'm no longer a jet mech in AF. Instead I get to sit in a air cooled room with computers and a mobile server now since I am in computer career field now in AN Guard.


I remember them saying the *ONE* thing 'thou shalt not break' on the boat was our reduction gears. Those things are usually leased and reused many times and are multi billion dollar pieces equipment.

I swear there were more controls to go into the Red Gears then Reactor Plant cleanliness to go into the primary side systems for maintenance and inspections.

Edit: Also not 'warrantied' obviously on leased and very expensive part.


----------



## fragamemnon

Yesterday I had a moment of blind rage and I leaked about a hundred tasks before I should have.









I was at my parents' place and my nephew slept at home, so he was using the computer. I periodically check the BOINC state but when I couldn't connect to the PC I flipped off. Luckily, my flatmate was there so I asked her to reboot.
Then I got worried that I should already upload tasks so I can get new and unblocked the pogs server from my hosts file. By the time I clicked that it isn't time yet, these projects had uploaded.


----------



## lanofsong

Really strong showing by this team in POGS discipline so far - 3rd








I have not seen a unit for CSG









@fragamemnon hopefully they were not all validated at upload time......


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Really strong showing by this team in POGS discipline so far - 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen a unit for CSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fragamemnon hopefully they were not all validated at upload time......


I'm afraid most of them were.. Lots of entries on the fifth of June.


----------



## BulletBait

I can't seem to get PG to download more then 200 units at a time. I even released some to upload to see if that was the problem and it decided to throw some at me then. Doesn't seem to matter what settings I use.

Any ideas on how are I are dumb. This one is really boggling my mind.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nasty thunderstorm just went through here. Knocked power off it seem on the rigs while I was at drill. Boy am I tired atm. That 1.5mile has me worn out.
> 
> On another note. Guy at the unit wants me to OC is 4670K. Hehe, I think I know what I will use for testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rig until next month's drill so that about a month for me to use it.


Walking a 1.5 mi would tire me out, even without this bad hip.

I got nearly 1000 pogs still waiting to upload..about all I could get it to download. Didn't know we could upload yet. Thought it was the 7th? I'm probably mistaken. I'll start releasing them into the wild slowly...


----------



## mmonnin

I wouldn't wait. There are 31k waiting to be validated and that number isn't going down.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I wouldn't wait. There are 31k waiting to be validated and that number isn't going down.


ok..uploading them all now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I lent my 4p to a friend a while ago, haven't used it since getting it back. It's dead...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I lent my 4p to a friend a while ago, haven't used it since getting it back. It's dead...


Noooo, I so want a 4P to play with.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I can't seem to get PG to download more then 200 units at a time. I even released some to upload to see if that was the problem and it decided to throw some at me then. Doesn't seem to matter what settings I use.
> 
> Any ideas on how are I are dumb. This one is really boggling my mind.


I think it is because they are creating workunits at roughly the same pace people are requesting them. But you shouldnt need a big buffer at this point anyway, as the discipline has started and you can feel free to upload.


----------



## mmonnin

I think he's trying to queue up PrimeGrid units which hasn't started yet.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Walking a 1.5 mi would tire me out, even without this bad hip.
> 
> I got nearly 1000 pogs still waiting to upload..about all I could get it to download. Didn't know we could upload yet. Thought it was the 7th? I'm probably mistaken. I'll start releasing them into the wild slowly...


I was not walking. Had to run it, did not help rain cloud came through early morning so I had to run it at 11am instead. Was not easy with the humidity kicked up and the heat higher than the morning.

Thank goodness pass that PT test. Have not failed one yet, but I sure don't want to since it not good on the record and they take very serious now even in the Guard about it.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I can't seem to get PG to download more then 200 units at a time. I even released some to upload to see if that was the problem and it decided to throw some at me then. Doesn't seem to matter what settings I use.
> 
> Any ideas on how are I are dumb. This one is really boggling my mind.


Well, are all of your GPUs getting work? I am not sure how a mix of Hawaii and Tahiti cards would work out especially with the modified app_info.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I can't seem to get PG to download more then 200 units at a time. I even released some to upload to see if that was the problem and it decided to throw some at me then. Doesn't seem to matter what settings I use.
> 
> Any ideas on how are I are dumb. This one is really boggling my mind.


Each gpu can only have 100 tasks in queue at a time, you seem to have 2 gpu's. Igpu's also seem to count as gpu's even though there isn't any work available for them.

I managed to pull 300 tasks for one GTX 970 by enabling IGPU and installing GT 610 for a while in system, after tasks downloaded I just removed the GT 610. Now considering to install it for a while on all Nvidia rigs


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm starting to debate loading up the GPUs for PG. Though have to turn back on pogs units so have some threads for the GPUs to use.

I will get the other rig going and try to find a spot somewhere in this trailer to put the other computer I have to OC for a peep that I can use BOINC for testing its OC on.







Depends though on the weather. Nasty rain clouds are back through again for round two. Heck, at least my small garden should be happy for the rain. Right now off to class, got an exam to do today.

Ok. Something up. When I select GPU projects on PG I get a red disable by their names. Would post a pic, but OCN or something being a piece of annoyance with the upload atm.

I am running older drivers, but not the ones they stated that cause issue.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I think he's trying to queue up PrimeGrid units which hasn't started yet.


woops, had a bunch of tabs open and though I was in the POGS thread. my bad.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. Something up. When I select GPU projects on PG I get a red disable by their names. Would post a pic, but OCN or something being a piece of annoyance with the upload atm.
> 
> I am running older drivers, but not the ones they stated that cause issue.


Same thing happened to me. Just make sure to select the GPUs you have at the top before selecting projects.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Each gpu can only have 100 tasks in queue at a time, you seem to have 2 gpu's. Igpu's also seem to count as gpu's even though there isn't any work available for them.
> 
> I managed to pull 300 tasks for one GTX 970 by enabling IGPU and installing GT 610 for a while in system, after tasks downloaded I just removed the GT 610. Now considering to install it for a while on all Nvidia rigs


Cheats! I like it.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I managed to pull 300 tasks for one GTX 970 by enabling IGPU and installing GT 610 for a while in system, after tasks downloaded I just removed the GT 610. Now considering to install it for a while on all Nvidia rigs


Would that work with mixed GPU types if i select only OpenCL tasks? Tempted to swap my 470 and 290X to get 200 WUs per rig.

Too bad none of them have iGPU







That's what you get to have moar coars


----------



## spdaimon

Nice! We have the bronze for POGs right now! I am sure that will change in the next few days. Its still nice that we got that. Throwing as many cores as I can at it.

BTW, the link to the Pentathlon in the OP didnt work for me. I think its the same as this one though? https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/

err... nevermind. Working now. Before all I got was page couldn't be loaded, at home and when I got to work (about an hour later)..


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Would that work with mixed GPU types if i select only OpenCL tasks? Tempted to swap my 470 and 290X to get 200 WUs per rig.
> 
> Too bad none of them have iGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get to have moar coars


I don't think that mixing AMD and Nvidia cards just temporarily will work since you will probably end up with wrong kind of tasks


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Very good idea for playing 'swap the graphics cards' around









I have never run the project before and as I have 3 main computers, each with a single AMD Card. . . . I might be up for that


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I don't think that mixing AMD and Nvidia cards just temporarily will work since you will probably end up with wrong kind of tasks


Dang, and here i thought Nvidia could run both OpenCL and CUDA tasks. Well, it was worth a try xD


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Dang, and here i thought Nvidia could run both OpenCL and CUDA tasks. Well, it was worth a try xD


It can but the applications are specific to each vendor. So the tasks will download and be assigned the AMD_OPENCL app and won't run on the NVIDIA_OPENCL app.


----------



## BulletBait

I suppose I can shut her down and throw my 280x in as well then. Since it's on the air cooler, but the power cords are going to piss me off...

Edit: Yep... getting that cable into my PSU was an rage inducing endeavor.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. Just make sure to select the GPUs you have at the top before selecting projects.


Just noticed that.

Finally got some CSG units though. Woot. But no PG units for my GPUs.


----------



## spdaimon

I'm trying to see if I can grab some CSG units by using Boinc Project Updater. So far no luck either.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm trying to see if I can grab some CSG units by using Boinc Project Updater. So far no luck either.


Same 0 CSG


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> Same 0 CSG


Three of my computers are now running CSG, one of them picked up some units within the last 30mins.


----------



## mmonnin

https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/363-BOINC-Pentathlon-2016-Day-2

We were mentioned:
Quote:


> I had to look twice already before believing my eyes, Overclock.net have ensured a good start at rank 3.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/363-BOINC-Pentathlon-2016-Day-2
> 
> We were mentioned:


This caught my eye...

Of course, all this has consequences. Let's take a look at the Overall Standings for the first time. Here we see a replay of last year's duel between P3D and SUSA. The Green Planet have currently got their nose in front but that can change at any moment. Gridcoin have lost a bit of ground. *Rank 3 is obviously a great intermediate result but the poor performance at POGS ensures continued pressure from behind from Overclock.net at #4.*


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, for once we are up there. Last year we where like below 10 or so.

At least this time I know how to do bunkering. Trying to bunker up some PG units for my GPUs but none so far for them has shown up.


----------



## magic8192

The irony of all this is that we always do very poorly in the CPU projects and kick butt in the GPU projects. If we can just keep from sliding back in the CPU projects........ then we might have a chance at a personal best year for Overclock.net!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The irony of all this is that we always do very poorly in the CPU projects and kick butt in the GPU projects. If we can just keep from sliding back in the CPU projects........ then we might have a chance at a personal best year for Overclock.net!


We saw a few people add cheap servers in the past few months, I guess some of that horse power has shown up. But we do appear to be sliding a little now with splitting our resources between pogs and CSG.


----------



## Ithanul

I would have more CPU power, but have yet to get the SB-E put together. Though this weekend plan to do a trade with a guy for some Xeons. Next thing would be finding boards for them.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> We saw a few people add cheap servers in the past few months, I guess some of that horse power has shown up. But we do appear to be sliding a little now with splitting our resources between pogs and CSG.


I figured that quite a large portion of the points for pogs will end up coming from bunkering there can be less of a shift in status from now to the end of that disipline. But CSG is basically ripe for the taking with very little work completed by anyone. CSG can be more greatly influences or status lost from here out out compared to pogs.

The ranking is why I went through to see what teams signed up to see where we might fall in. We're 8th now with 1 team not participating thats ahead of us we should do better than 10th.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I would have more CPU power, but have yet to get the SB-E put together. Though this weekend plan to do a trade with a guy for some Xeons. Next thing would be finding boards for them.


Look at the budget boinc server club thread in this forum for some great ideas.
There is a fire sale for E5-2670's on ebay right now.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Look at the budget boinc server club thread in this forum for some great ideas.
> There is a fire sale for E5-2670's on ebay right now.


The guy trading me some Xeons. Not sure if he willing on all 13 of them. But these the ones he has to trade to me: 3430, 3460, 5560, e5645, e5620, x5550, and x5570. It basically be finding mobos for them. He also going to thrown in two kranken AIOs to. He just wants some water cooling parts and me to help with putting the water cooling into his rig.


----------



## mmonnin

I was browsing some other teams forums and found some that were recommending Dell T5500/HP Z600 servers with x56x0 6 core CPUs in them. Then I tried comparing Xeon CPUs and that just made my head hurt.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I was browsing some other teams forums and found some that were recommending Dell T5500/HP Z600 servers with x56x0 6 core CPUs in them. Then I tried comparing Xeon CPUs and that just made my head hurt.


O it will make your head hurt. Considering the variety and core models there are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Look at the budget boinc server club thread in this forum for some great ideas.
> There is a fire sale for E5-2670's on ebay right now.


Darn, just rechecked the ebay listed I had bookmark. When the heck did those drop that low? Where they not still above a 100 or so bucks? Hmm, though finding a mobo is the biggest thing. I do have a Sportswood bench. If I can find a good 2P board for them I straight up nab two of them right now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Was quite nice to see us be mentioned as a surprise "better watch out for those guys" contender ^_^

Also YAY, full queue of CSG... Sure it's only 32 work units, but still!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Was quite nice to see us be mentioned as a surprise "better watch out for those guys" contender ^_^
> 
> Also YAY, full queue of CSG... Sure it's only 32 work units, but still!


Yeah, I got hold of 35. 1 validated, 6 waiting on validation, and 28 still crunching atm.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I got hold of 35. 1 validated, 6 waiting on validation, and 28 still crunching atm.


That hard limit of four per thread is somewhat annoying, but workable provided the flow of work units is steady from now on. Server was showing something like 100k+ ready to go out, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That hard limit of four per thread is somewhat annoying, but workable provided the flow of work units is steady from now on. Server was showing something like 100k+ ready to go out, so that's a good sign.


Ah, so that why I can't get anymore. Poo. I definitely need to try to get the SB-E up and running if I can. Crap it, I will try to hunt out the Sportswood bench I put in storage. Though, fun part be trying to figure out how it goes together.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I got hold of 35. 1 validated, 6 waiting on validation, and 28 still crunching atm.


I restarted CSG and got 32 WU's each on 2 machines also. So I guess they have work, unfortunately I cannot run them alongside PG. Just kills the work rate on PG even running one CSG wu. Same thing with Pogs wu's just KILLS PG.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> There is a fire sale for E5-2670's on ebay right now.


I'm reeeeeally on the fence about turning my 2670 into a 2P rig, or just get an SR-2 and another X5650. I might do so once i get a case, as i highly doubt my trusty 690 II Advanced can fit anything like that. It can barely fit an EATX mobo. I would have a motivation to get a Caselabs though if i do that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> The guy trading me some Xeons. Not sure if he willing on all 13 of them. But these the ones he has to trade to me: 3430, 3460, 5560, e5645, e5620, x5550, and x5570. It basically be finding mobos for them. He also going to thrown in two kranken AIOs to. He just wants some water cooling parts and me to help with putting the water cooling into his rig.


Yeah, good luck finding mobos for all that. Not sure how much are 1p-2p mobos for those CPUs, but most X58 ones aren't that cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I restarted CSG and got 32 WU's each on 2 machines also. So I guess they have work, unfortunately I cannot run them alongside PG. Just kills the work rate on PG even running one CSG wu. Same thing with Pogs wu's just KILLS PG.


I already got full PG queues (200 tasks between 2 PCs) so i can dedicate full power to CPU projects. I currently have 80 total CSG tasks, 68 on my E5-2670 (48 waiting, 16 crunching, 4 validating) and 12 on my i5-2450m (4 crunching, 4 waiting, 4 validating). I have left my X5650 purely for Pogs.


----------



## tictoc

The Swimming project has been announced and it is one of our most productive projects. Now we just need to see if at @Tex1954 can fire up some of his [email protected] crunching machines.









[email protected]


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The Swimming project has been announced and it is one of our most productive projects. Now we just need to see if at @Tex1954
> can fire up some of his Universe[email protected] crunching machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]


I think he is on the road. We sure could use him right now!


----------



## BulletBait

I'm wondering if that would be a bit easier on my CPU over POGs or CSG so I can keep PG fed for my GPUs...









Also, when did BOINC snooze stop working? I wanted to try out Overwatch and played it for an hour and when I exited out, BOINC was BOINCing away. I sure hope there's no errors on those POGs and PG units, but I'm sure there are.









I didn't even notice in game... the frames and gameplay were as smooth as butter, didn't have any slow down at all. I'll blame the freesync for the errors.


----------



## bfromcolo

This is where it gets fun, 3 CPU projects and a GPU project running at the same time. Unless someone has some grand strategy I'll work off some of the POGs on my server and start adding some Universe, while running CSG on my 5820k. Not much more I can do on PG, work through what I have downloaded.

edit - which of these CPU projects would run best on a 8320? Pogs just seems to crawl on it.


----------



## spdaimon

Oh yay! I got 17 CSG! Working on 6, while working on 6 pogs too simultaneously on that machine. I think its ok that I am running 1 PG WU at the same time on a 12 thread proc...CUDA doesn't need as much CPU as OpenCL on AMD, if I remember right. Forgot which project was like that. If thats not the case, I'll cut back on on from pogs...I got 30 something threads running elsewhere.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> This is where it gets fun, 3 CPU projects and a GPU project running at the same time. Unless someone has some grand strategy I'll work off some of the POGs on my server and start adding some Universe, while running CSG on my 5820k. Not much more I can do on PG, work through what I have downloaded.
> 
> edit - which of these CPU projects would run best on a 8320? Pogs just seems to crawl on it.


I will let you know on the 8320 once I finish some tasks. My 8320E is clocked at 4816 Mhz, and my average run-times on the POGS units is roughly: 3500 seconds, 6800 seconds, and 9700 seconds. A little tough to average it out with the different size tasks, but that seem to be pretty close.


----------



## mmonnin

PPD of CSG vs pogs vs Universe? Any idea which may be best for intel CPUs?


----------



## Gungnir

Everyone's talking about i7-EEs and multi-Ps, and I'm just sitting here crunching on a 2500k... I need more CPUs!


----------



## BulletBait

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Everyone's talking about i7-EEs and multi-Ps, and I'm just sitting here crunching on a 2500k... I need more CPUs!


Heh, i remember my very first Pentathlon, crunching on an i3-550 and a cuple of GTS 450's. Good ol' times


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> PPD of CSG vs pogs vs Universe? Any idea which may be best for intel CPUs?


Not sure about CSG since I have never really crunched it before this, but with POGS AMD > Intel
with Universe Intel > AMD


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Everyone's talking about i7-EEs and multi-Ps, and I'm just sitting here crunching on a 2500k... I need more CPUs!


Ha I hear you, last year I think I was running an 8320 and a PII x4. All contributions are welcome, strength in numbers!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Not sure about CSG since I have never really crunched it before this, but with POGS AMD > Intel
> with Universe Intel > AMD


Hopefully we all did not switch over to CSG from POGS


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Not sure about CSG since I have never really crunched it before this, but with POGS AMD > Intel
> with Universe Intel > AMD


I am unsure on which computer lo leave as exclusive, and which one to share. Would it be worth for my E5 to be on Universe rather than my X5650? Or should i just dump CSG on my X5650 and leave my E5 for the "temporal" projects?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hopefully we all did not switch over to CSG from POGS


I left my X5650 on pogs only


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hopefully we all did not switch over to CSG from POGS


I'm probably going to keep bouncing CPU projects to the one that best keeps my GPUs fed while those projects are going. Like someone said, CSG kills my CPU's ability to feed the GPUs even worse then POGs does.


----------



## tictoc

Just a reminder to start working on paring down your queue of POGS tasks. If you have way too many to finish in the next 45 hours, it would be better to abort some of them now. That way if it is a task that someone else is waiting on for validation, there is at least a chance that it will get picked up and crunched before the discipline is over.









It is also unlikely that any tasks turned in right at the end of the discipline will be validated in time to count for our total.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Not sure about CSG since I have never really crunched it before this, but with POGS AMD > Intel
> with Universe Intel > AMD


Yea, I noticed my 8370 is just a bit faster than my i7-4790K...roughly 1000 seconds faster on average. Thats a whole 15 minutes plus! I'm staying on POGS pretty much until it ends, grabbing and crunching CSG as I go.. I got some PG bunkered too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hopefully we all did not switch over to CSG from POGS


I still have a, uhm.... reasonable amount. No idea why the server gave me sooooo many of them 

Given that I have so many pogs units, I think I'll stick to them for now once my CSG tasks finish up, and I'm not even going to try and bunker Universe until that list of pogs WU's is a lot less than it currently is.


----------



## BulletBait

Yeah... I think I'm going to abort the last of these POGs. I seem to be able to keep my GPUs better fed with Universe. I'm sitting @95% GPU and 95% CPU usage instead of ~50-75% GPU and 95-100% CPU.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hopefully we all did not switch over to CSG from POGS


I have my 1090T crunching POGS. My 4770K hauling butt through some CSG units.


----------



## tictoc

Great start so far team.









Right now we are looking really good on both projects.









We are holding steady on the Marathon and our output over the last 12 hours has only been topped by the top two teams. Our pace looks good, and there are no threats coming up behind us.









On POGS, we are once again right there with the top teams. Team China was creeping up on us, but our last update gave us some breathing room. I for one, still have over 400 tasks waiting to validate, so POGS should be interesting right up to the end.

Great job again, and happy crunching.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> This is where it gets fun, 3 CPU projects and a GPU project running at the same time. Unless someone has some grand strategy I'll work off some of the POGs on my server and start adding some Universe, while running CSG on my 5820k. Not much more I can do on PG, work through what I have downloaded.
> 
> edit - which of these CPU projects would run best on a 8320? Pogs just seems to crawl on it.


Haf-1 is an 8320 non OC'ed Vishera.

CSG: 7500 sec, 102 cred
Pogs: 15,200 sec, 98 cred (smaller files scales 2x on the larger ones)
Uni: 20,400 sec, 333 cred

So CSG and Uni are about equal on credit, with Uni a smidge better,

Yes, Pogs is a dog in comparison.

And Uni seems to run well next to a GPU project, except PG. Nothing runs well next to PG.


----------



## fragamemnon

Something's going on at home and I lost connectivity to my PC.


----------



## Diffident

With only a single i5-2500, I can really only handle one CPU project at a time. I'm going to finish off the POGS units I have then move on to universe.


----------



## BulletBait

Success! I decided to go through my process manager and figure out what the heck was going on.

Turns out the Razer drivers program was soaking up >12% of CPU.







This is some bullspit. A mouse and keyboard driver should not be using that much processor power.

Now I'm running at ~80% CPU load with 90-100% GPU loads instead of 75-80% on all 3 or 50% on one. I might try to bump an extra POGs unit into the workload now.


----------



## SuperSluether

I lost 99 POGS tasks because they were due tonight. Looks like I bunkered way too many.

I've maxed out with 24 CSG units and 63 Universe units, but I can't figure out how to block Universe from uploading. Blocking the website in the HOSTS file doesn't seem to affect it.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I lost 99 POGS tasks because they were due tonight. Looks like I bunkered way too many.
> 
> I've maxed out with 24 CSG units and 63 Universe units, but I can't figure out how to block Universe from uploading. Blocking the website in the HOSTS file doesn't seem to affect it.


Using the hosts file should work. Here's my entry:

Code:

127.0.0.1 universeathome.pl

That will also block downloads, but once you are loaded up that is not a big deal.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Using the hosts file should work. Here's my entry:
> 
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 127.0.0.1       universeathome.pl
> 
> That will also block downloads, but once you are loaded up that is not a big deal.


OK. The scheduler must be running on a different IP then, because it can still be contacted with the main website blocked.


----------



## spdaimon

I have been running Universe as one of my projects all the time. I don't think I will be bunkering though. I'm going to continue with POGS and CSG and switch on the 12th to Universe if that is ok? That way, I think I will help maintain our position.


----------



## tictoc

That sounds good to me.







We have a few teammates building up tasks for the first drop.


----------



## Ithanul

I just can't seem to get PG units for my GPUs.









O well, I setup the 4770K to do some POGs and CSG at the same time. 1090T staying on POGs until that event ends then probably switch it to Universe.

Was going to start working on the rig the guy wants me to OC, but he did not give me the darn power cord for the computer.







Otherwise that 4690K in it would be tested on some BOINC units for this event as well.









Hmmm, I wonder if on my drill makeup days I can convince the dude who I help build a X99 system for, which he hardly uses







, to run BOINC for a bit.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

On the plus side a bunch of us are finally getting rankings and work units in some of the projects we had contemplated in the past


----------



## Ithanul

I just noticed. My name screwed up in that spreadsheet.







O well.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I just can't seem to get PG units for my GPUs.


Why not what's it doing? Can you show the top of the log where it shows what is initialized? Each GPU should be listed twice, you would also see any exclusions there. Also you might want to check preferences on the web site to make sure you have selected GPU work, and aren't preventing it somehow.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I got some PG work units but my master plan of adding in a 5450 GPU in order to get an extra 100 did not work. I figured that maybe the card was too weak to work with the project but when I put it back in the Z600 and added the project, it started to download work units. It's a shame that the ETA was 12 hrs per task, lol. Oh well, I got 100 per card and blocked the project via the Hosts file


----------



## mmonnin

Maybe abort 1 task so you're not at the max so you can download 101 more tasks with the extra card? No idea if that would work.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like we got some pushes behind us in POGS. CNT as usual bunkered a bunch and dropped theirs later in the game. Hopefully we can hold them off. We're only about 2000 points behind LAF in CSG though, so even a small push would help a bunch there.


----------



## mmonnin

I still have 11 CSG units at 101.98 each waiting to be validated


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Why not what's it doing? Can you show the top of the log where it shows what is initialized? Each GPU should be listed twice, you would also see any exclusions there. Also you might want to check preferences on the web site to make sure you have selected GPU work, and aren't preventing it somehow.


I selected GPU work from PG in their preferences so not sure what the heck is going on.

Though, no clue where I go look for the log.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Why not what's it doing? Can you show the top of the log where it shows what is initialized? Each GPU should be listed twice, you would also see any exclusions there. Also you might want to check preferences on the web site to make sure you have selected GPU work, and aren't preventing it somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> I selected GPU work from PG in their preferences so not sure what the heck is going on.
> 
> Though, no clue where I go look for the log.
Click to expand...

You can see the log right from the BOINC Manager. It is in Tools -> Event Log, or Ctrl+Shtft+E. You can also pull up all your logs from the BOINC Data folder. On a standard Windows install it is at C:\ProgramData\BOINC.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok....PG don't like when you suspend tasks in the manager and won't download more......well, that kind of wacky.

So I have to unsuspend my CPU ones of PG to get GPU ones.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok....PG don't like when you suspend tasks in the manager and won't download more......well, that kind of wacky.
> 
> So I have to unsuspend my CPU ones of PG to get GPU ones.


Yea, if you suspend a project, it won't download or upload. Wacky..yea, I know what you mean. You'd think it would just not do work.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yea, if you suspend a project, it won't download or upload. Wacky..yea, I know what you mean. You'd think it would just not do work.


I don't have the project suspend, only the tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

it won't get new tasks then either. I've had to start up the tasks just to get some more before. Could probably reduce the # of CPUs to 1 so the client puts them into waiting.


----------



## tictoc

If you suspend tasks it basically stops all project communication, whether you suspend from the Projects tab or the at the Tasks tab.

Easiest way to not lose tasks is in Computing Preferences -> Network, set your max upload speed to .001 Kb. That way your downloads will still go fast but your uploads will time out.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> it won't get new tasks then either. I've had to start up the tasks just to get some more before. Could probably reduce the # of CPUs to 1 so the client puts them into waiting.


Hmmm, I maybe try something in a bit. Right now trying to get through some of these CSG and POGs units atm on that CPU.

Right now I have to go and work on math homework. Not much since I tend to work ahead of what the teacher teaches for that day.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Looks like we got some pushes behind us in POGS. CNT as usual bunkered a bunch and dropped theirs later in the game. Hopefully we can hold them off. We're only about 2000 points behind LAF in CSG though, so even a small push would help a bunch there.


I still have ~70 POGs waiting for upload while I have my PG under bunker and will probably continue crunching the last of the ones I have (about another ~70) until I run out, then switch over to [email protected], and upload them with my PG units when one event 'officially' starts.

On a good note. I just finished my 300th PG unit in the bunker


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a sizeable bunker to say the least. I forgot how many tasks I have waiting to go in, but it's nowhere near that. Definitely can't wait to get rid of them tomorrow though, because I'm tired of all the failed to upload messages in the log, plus all those tasks sitting there in my tasks tab clogging it up


----------



## mmonnin

Added GTX 570 to PG and the E66 running it to CSG.

PG is still using 98-99% GPU util with 2 CPU tasks in Linux.


----------



## lanofsong

Why am i no longer listed under individual stats for POGS on the first page? I was there earlier


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Why am i no longer listed under individual stats for POGS on the first page? I was there earlier


I think something messed up on the Google sheet is my guess. I was sitting at 8K 7th from the bottom, now I'm at 2K, 2nd from the bottom.

I feel more useless then ever now.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Why am i no longer listed under individual stats for POGS on the first page? I was there earlier


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Why am i no longer listed under individual stats for POGS on the first page? I was there earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think something messed up on the Google sheet is my guess. I was sitting at 8K 7th from the bottom, now I'm at 2K, 2nd from the bottom.
> 
> I feel more useless then ever now.
Click to expand...

All is well now. Thanks for the heads up. That could have turned into a mess, because I wouldn't have caught it until tomorrow morning.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> All is well now. Thanks for the heads up. That could have turned into a mess, because I wouldn't have caught it until tomorrow morning.


I figured it was just a backlog on the update, but thanks.

Now if I could figure out the specific master PG upload line in my host file I'd just release all these POGs, but it seems an infinitesimal number of upload URL command lines, I swear one for each task, that I just gave up and decided to keep my BOINC network off.









Edit: Especially since we've fallen down to 7th on the overall and 5th in POGs. Not that my that 10k will make a difference, but it's the principle.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Welp, 4p is definitely busted.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Welp, 4p is definitely busted.


That sucks. My Intel 4P is running strong and I am not sure why. Nasty power surge a couple weeks ago knocked out the Power Supply, IPMI on the board and trashed the hard drive. I couldn't get it to boot for the longest and finally just left it there trying to boot and when I came back it had booted. It has worked ever since.

When yo say it is busted, are you getting anything at all, are fans coming on or any beeps?


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I figured it was just a backlog on the update, but thanks.
> 
> Now if I could figure out the specific master PG upload line in my host file I'd just release all these POGs, but it seems an infinitesimal number of upload URL command lines, I swear one for each task, that I just gave up and decided to keep my BOINC network off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Especially since we've fallen down to 7th on the overall and 5th in POGs. Not that my that 10k will make a difference, but it's the principle.


Blocking the main PrimeGrid website worked for me.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Blocking the main PrimeGrid website worked for me.


Via your firewall?

I'm wondering if klue still has that 4p board and opterons... I might pick it up anyways.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Via your firewall?
> 
> I'm wondering if klue still has that 4p board and opterons... I might pick it up anyways.


No, I just blocked www.primegrid.com and primegrid.com in my hosts file.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Welp, 4p is definitely busted.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. My Intel 4P is running strong and I am not sure why. Nasty power surge a couple weeks ago knocked out the Power Supply, IPMI on the board and trashed the hard drive. I couldn't get it to boot for the longest and finally just left it there trying to boot and when I came back it had booted. It has worked ever since.
> 
> When yo say it is busted, are you getting anything at all, are fans coming on or any beeps?
Click to expand...

Fans, lights, no beeps, no display.

Fired it up for the first time since getting it back the other day. Turned it on before work, was stuck in a boot loop. Got it to boot, left it running, sometime during the day it rebooted, boot loop. Got home, got it to boot again, left it overnight, woke up, work, came home, dead.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> No, I just blocked www.primegrid.com and primegrid.com in my hosts file.


I can't figure it out cause I are dumb, like I said, there's a bonanza of PG upload URL lines in my host file right now.

On a side note, does anyone know if those Spotswood SWTX bench cases are stackable (like >2). Seems fairly priced for what it is, but I'd like them to be stackable so I can 'expand' w/o sacrificing space and that might push me over the edge to picking up Klue's board/procs.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Fans, lights, no beeps, no display.
> 
> Fired it up for the first time since getting it back the other day. Turned it on before work, was stuck in a boot loop. Got it to boot, left it running, sometime during the day it rebooted, boot loop. Got home, got it to boot again, left it overnight, woke up, work, came home, dead.


Working with a jacked up 4P board is a massive PITA. It takes a while just to remove the memory and chips. Does it do anything with just CPU 1 installed?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Need to find the screwdriver thingy to get the heatsinks off


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Need to find the screwdriver thingy to get the heatsinks off


I'd probably try removing some RAM and reseating the other first. Unless you've already done this.


----------



## JeRiKo1

When would be the best time to switch (40 cores) from POGS to [email protected]? 24h before the end of POGS? I still have about 400 POGS units waiting for validation.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

It's a sad day. R.I.P The Boinc Box. I woke up this morning to find it had shut down and booted to the BOIS where it displayed a warning about the voltage on the 5v rail being too high. It has done this half a dozen times in the past and I have just ignored it and meant to find a way to turn off the warning.
Normally it just reboots and runs fine.
This time I went into the BIOS meaning to try and find the off setting for that feature.
Still half asleep I clicked on the OC tuner by mistake








It them went into a cycle of powering on briefly for a few seconds, stopping, and doing it again.
I have tried pulling the CMOS battery and using the jumper to try and clear the settings but I'm not getting anywhere.
Now it just powers on, all fans spin, but the Monitor does not come on. I get no beep(s) either.
I have tried different RAM - one module only in every slot.
I have tried removing the graphics card and changing the CMOS battery.
Does anyone have any ideas?
The Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z68-VGEN3 - other parts are in my sig.
I lost 100 PG work units


----------



## spdaimon

Is there any advantages to running POGs on any certain configuration? I've noticed that my 4790K on Win10 turn in work after 2000-4000 seconds, where my 4770K on LinuxMint 64-bit, turns in work after 2500 seconds for the handful it did. My [email protected], 4930K, and 2670 on Win 10 bounce back and forth between 4000 to 8000. The 8370 on Win10 too, is about 4000 or 8000. Is this what you are observing? Either POGs is loving the 4Ghz clock speed, or maybe using avx2?

Edit: actually the 2670 is on LinuxMint 64-bit.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> It's a sad day. R.I.P The Boinc Box. I woke up this morning to find it had shut down and booted to the BOIS where it displayed a warning about the voltage on the 5v rail being too high. It has done this half a dozen times in the past and I have just ignored it and meant to find a way to turn off the warning.
> Normally it just reboots and runs fine.
> This time I went into the BIOS meaning to try and find the off setting for that feature.
> Still half asleep I clicked on the OC tuner by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It them went into a cycle of powering on briefly for a few seconds, stopping, and doing it again.
> I have tried pulling the CMOS battery and using the jumper to try and clear the settings but I'm not getting anywhere.
> Now it just powers on, all fans spin, but the Monitor does not come on. I get no beep(s) either.
> I have tried different RAM - one module only in every slot.
> I have tried removing the graphics card and changing the CMOS battery.
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> The Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z68-VGEN3 - other parts are in my sig.
> I lost 100 PG work units


Can't you pull the HDD (or SSD) those PG units were on and boot up on another computer, send them in when PG event starts, then switch back to your default boot device?

To answer the first part, no idea, you exhausted my methods.









Edit: I only ask since I use my boot device as BOINC storage too. The only thing with a separate drive is my whole steam library. 1.5 TBs worth


----------



## bfromcolo

And CSG is out of work again, what a bust, I have hardly done any. Time to pile up some Universe.

Can someone confirm this works for the hosts file? Seems to still allow requesting tasks, guess I will know in a couple hours when I finish one.



Code:


127.0.0.1       universeathome.pl


----------



## emoga

That's what I have and no tasks have uploaded.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've written the same thing myself but haven't started my Universe tasks yet as I still have a decent amount of pogs to chew through.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> That's what I have and no tasks have uploaded.


It's working for me as well on some BHspin units.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> When would be the best time to switch (40 cores) from POGS to [email protected]? 24h before the end of POGS? I still have about 400 POGS units waiting for validation.


I'm probably sitting on some of them







I looked through a few for the giggles and I'm opposite the Czech's and China in quite a few as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> And CSG is out of work again, what a bust, I have hardly done any. Time to pile up some Universe.
> 
> Can someone confirm this works for the hosts file? Seems to still allow requesting tasks, guess I will know in a couple hours when I finish one.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code]127.0.0.1       universeathome.pl</code>
> </pre></div>


So... what you're saying is I should crunch these couple CSG and not abort them like I was planning to be sure we get the points.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> And CSG is out of work again, what a bust, I have hardly done any. Time to pile up some Universe.
> 
> Can someone confirm this works for the hosts file? Seems to still allow requesting tasks, guess I will know in a couple hours when I finish one.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code]127.0.0.1       universeathome.pl</code>
> </pre></div>


It confused me as well. According to the server status, the upload/download server is running on the Web server, but the rest of the project is running on a different server.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I'm probably sitting on some of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through a few for the giggles and I'm opposite the Czech's and China in quite a few as well.
> So... what you're saying is I should crunch these couple CSG and not abort them like I was planning to be sure we get the points.


Have to hoard those like gold.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Have to hoard those like gold.


I'm so glad I managed to snag a full set of them last night, although with a reduced priority (I currently have CSG set to 1250, while pogs is at 2500) because I want to get through my pogs backlog.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Have to hoard those like gold.


I only picked up 13 (I just checked), so like 2 hours worth of WUs. I probably should have picked up more, but people were saying there were *tons* of units so I didn't. CSG kind of turned into my back burner project while I was running through the last of my POGs units and if other stuff didn't play any nicer with PG.


----------



## fragamemnon

Looks like again I fall victim to kevdog's law.

With the assistance of my flatmate, I now know that as soon as I run BOINC the client will crash my computer - not a BSOD, not a shutdown, just a hard freeze.
Hopefully it's just the client pinging or assigning work to my dead GPU (yes, I still haven't dismantled my loop in order to remove it - don't ask)... Otherwise, I'm in for a _very_ bad ride.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Looks like again I fall victim to kevdog's law.
> 
> With the assistance of my flatmate, I now know that as soon as I run BOINC the client will crash my computer - not a BSOD, not a shutdown, just a hard freeze.
> Hopefully it's just the client pinging or assigning work to my dead GPU (yes, I still haven't dismantled my loop in order to remove it - don't ask)... Otherwise, I'm in for a very bad ride.


You can exclude the GPU specifically in your cc_config.xml file. Then it would never try to assign it work.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Looks like again I fall victim to kevdog's law.
> 
> With the assistance of my flatmate, I now know that as soon as I run BOINC the client will crash my computer - not a BSOD, not a shutdown, just a hard freeze.
> 
> Hopefully it's just the client pinging or assigning work to my dead GPU (yes, I still haven't dismantled my loop in order to remove it - don't ask)... Otherwise, I'm in for a _very_ bad ride.
> 
> 
> 
> You can exclude the GPU specifically in your cc_config.xml file. Then it would never try to assign it work.
Click to expand...

First I will go home so I can properly investigate. This should happen in about two hours.
Still, it just _had_ to happen during the Penta.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Is there any advantages to running POGs on any certain configuration? I've noticed that my 4790K on Win10 turn in work after 2000-4000 seconds, where my 4770K on LinuxMint 64-bit, turns in work after 2500 seconds for the handful it did. My [email protected], 4930K, and 2670 on Win 10 bounce back and forth between 4000 to 8000. The 8370 on Win10 too, is about 4000 or 8000. Is this what you are observing? Either POGs is loving the 4Ghz clock speed, or maybe using avx2?
> 
> Edit: actually the 2670 is on LinuxMint 64-bit.


I am partially thinking on Pogs assigning the tasks depending on the power of the CPU. My laptop gets mostly WUs worth 95-99 credits, which can finish in 5000 seconds. But my 2670, with the same architecture and almost same speed while on turbo, gets mostly WU's that give 190 credits, but take roughly 1.5x as long to complete (6000-8000 secs). My X5650 gets a bit of both, but it tends to get heavier WU's than my laptop. However, it is the only OCed CPU i have, and it finishes tasks faster than my 2670, so maybe it takes architectures into account as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> It's a sad day. R.I.P The Boinc Box. I woke up this morning to find it had shut down and booted to the BOIS where it displayed a warning about the voltage on the 5v rail being too high. It has done this half a dozen times in the past and I have just ignored it and meant to find a way to turn off the warning.
> Normally it just reboots and runs fine.
> This time I went into the BIOS meaning to try and find the off setting for that feature.
> *Still half asleep I clicked on the OC tuner by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It them went into a cycle of powering on briefly for a few seconds, stopping, and doing it again.
> I have tried pulling the CMOS battery and using the jumper to try and clear the settings but I'm not getting anywhere.
> Now it just powers on, all fans spin, but the Monitor does not come on. I get no beep(s) either.
> I have tried different RAM - one module only in every slot.
> I have tried removing the graphics card and changing the CMOS battery.
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> The Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z68-VGEN3 - other parts are in my sig.
> I lost 100 PG work units


Man, i know how that feels. Fried my old 4930k while half asleep, as i meant to put 1.38v but added 1.83v. Other than the steps you've taken, i'm out of ideas. Maybe let it rest for a bit without CMOS battery?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Can't you pull the HDD (or SSD) those PG units were on and boot up on another computer, send them in when PG event starts, then switch back to your default boot device?
> 
> To answer the first part, no idea, you exhausted my methods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I only ask since I use my boot device as BOINC storage too. The only thing with a separate drive is my whole steam library. 1.5 TBs worth












I don't like to have that many games installed at the same time xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Looks like again I fall victim to kevdog's law.
> 
> With the assistance of my flatmate, I now know that as soon as I run BOINC the client will crash my computer - not a BSOD, not a shutdown, just a hard freeze.
> Hopefully it's just the client pinging or assigning work to my dead GPU (yes, I still haven't dismantled my loop in order to remove it - don't ask)... Otherwise, I'm in for a _very_ bad ride.


You could try to edit the cc_config file and add a exclude_gpu flag on it so it doesn't assign tasks to it. Not sure if you would be able to download extra tasks to bunker up, but at least it should let you start BOINC.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration#Options
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Still, it just _had_ to happen during the Penta.


That's Murphy's law for you


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Looks like again I fall victim to kevdog's law.
> 
> With the assistance of my flatmate, I now know that as soon as I run BOINC the client will crash my computer - not a BSOD, not a shutdown, just a hard freeze.
> Hopefully it's just the client pinging or assigning work to my dead GPU (yes, I still haven't dismantled my loop in order to remove it - don't ask)... Otherwise, I'm in for a very bad ride.
> 
> 
> 
> You could try to edit the cc_config file and add a exclude_gpu flag on it so it doesn't assign tasks to it. Not sure if you would be able to download extra tasks to bunker up, but at least it should let you start BOINC.
Click to expand...

You will still be able to download extra tasks even if you have the exclude_gpu flag in your cc_config. My system with (2) 290s downloaded 200 tasks, even though I had one of the GPUs setup to not crunch PrimeGrid tasks with the exclude_gpu flag.


----------



## fragamemnon

Thanks guys. Yes, I know about GPU management flags.

Haha, I've already added an flag for one of the GPUs. Now I guess I'll disable both cards. Damn it.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like there will be more Citizen Science Grid tasks soon™

Quote:


> 09:36 pschoefer: expect more work at CSG soon!


The Czech National team is right on our tail, so hopefully we can get a good number of tasks and hold them off.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looks like there will be more Citizen Science Grid tasks soon™
> 
> The Czech National team is right on our tail, so hopefully we can get a good number of tasks and hold them off.


I had a lot of CSG tasks suspended on the machines crunching pogs. I swapped all machines from pogs to CSG hoping to pick up a spot, but looks like that isn't going to happen.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looks like there will be more Citizen Science Grid tasks soon™
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 09:36 pschoefer: expect more work at CSG soon!
> 
> 
> 
> The Czech National team is right on our tail, so hopefully we can get a good number of tasks and hold them off.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looks like there will be more Citizen Science Grid tasks soon™
> 
> The Czech National team is right on our tail, so hopefully we can get a good number of tasks and hold them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lot of CSG tasks suspended on the machines crunching pogs. I swapped all machines from pogs to CSG hoping to pick up a spot, but looks like that isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...

I mixed up the two projects.









POGS is where the Czechs are threatening to overtake us. Although our last update was a nice one.


----------



## bfromcolo

Woo Hoo! 9 CSG tasks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Woo Hoo! 9 CSG tasks!


Here's hoping I got a few as well!


----------



## spdaimon

Looks like I have 14 on one machine and 16 on the other. They loaded up yesterday, but I had turned off because I came home and the house was 90F... wife turned off the A/C before going to work, so between the computers and the house baking in the sun, I came home to a sauna. I'll get them crunching so they don't expire. Meant to turn them back on anyhow.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I have both rigs crunching POGs to keep us up. With my 4770K occasionally crunching CSG when they show up.


----------



## Finrond

Pentathlon site down?


----------



## mmonnin

Yup, https://www.seti-germany.de is down for everyone. I won't send PG units until its up and a stats pull is completed.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yup, https://www.seti-germany.de is down for everyone. I won't send PG units until its up and a stats pull is completed.


Hackers again or... ?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yup, https://www.seti-germany.de is down for everyone. I won't send PG units until its up and a stats pull is completed.


Damn it, I want to go to the bar. This is the only thing keeping me here.


----------



## emoga

It's up


----------



## tictoc

ATTENTION! Do not upload any Prime Tasks

Quote:


> 18:24 HeNiNnG: PLEASE WAIT UNTIL 3:00 UTC WITH UPLOADING PG-WUs!


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> ATTENTION! Do not upload any Prime Tasks


I noticed the stats are updated hourly, and it says points granted before the initial update aren't counted. Does that mean the POGS bunkers we uploaded at the start didn't count?


----------



## mmonnin

Whenever they get verified is when you can get credit. As long as your upload is after the stats pull after the start of the event then you get credit in the pentathlon.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> ATTENTION! Do not upload any Prime Tasks
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the stats are updated hourly, and it says points granted before the initial update aren't counted. Does that mean the POGS bunkers we uploaded at the start didn't count?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Whenever they get verified is when you can get credit. As long as your upload is after the stats pull after the start of the event then you get credit in the pentathlon.


The issue right now is if their stats server was down and unable to pull the stats, then anything that got instantly verified (which could be quite a few units) would never be able to be accounted for.

Barring something like what just happened then you are correct, the only tasks that count for the Pentathlon are the tasks that are verified while the discipline is running.


----------



## tictoc

From one of the organizers on the shout box at the Pentathlon site:

Quote:


> 18:38 HeNiNnG: Cross Country Stats are saying: "Last update: Waiting for initial update. Credits that are granted now will not be counted."


----------



## mmonnin

I was still correct, with our w/o this down event. Credit is awarded after verification Pentathlon or not. For pentathlon its start of the discipline, stats pull, submit unit, verify then points for discipline.

Since they have to have a starting point and it's not 0 when comparing to what some people may have already for a project we must wait for the pentathlon stats to grab a starting point.


----------



## tictoc

You are correct, I misread the last part of your post.









Let's just hope that it comes back online. Last successful stats pull was 3 hours ago.


----------



## BulletBait

But... but... but...

I wanna go to the bar *NOW* mommy!


----------



## mmonnin

I'd say there would be units for you when you get back but thats not always a given.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd say there would be units for you when you get back but thats not always a given.


Not worried about the units, I just want my GPUs to get cranking again. Their output is far better then my CPU.

Edit: And clear all these POGs units finally.


----------



## Ithanul

O dang, we at 4th overall. Hmmm, I think I keep my CPUs at CSG and finish these POGs out then bunker up Universe. You peeps with the butt load of GPUs seem to be handling PG extremely well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interesting so far, especially us being back in 4th overall...

Question: the individual stats... How often are they updated? I notice PrimeGrid and pogs are pretty close to what I have, but CSG is only around half of what I have?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting so far, especially us being back in 4th overall...
> 
> Question: the individual stats... How often are they updated? I notice PrimeGrid and pogs are pretty close to what I have, but CSG is only around half of what I have?


5th now, CNT knocked us off PG 2nd (and SETI off 1st) to 3rd.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 5th now, CNT knocked us off PG 2nd (and SETI off 1st) to 3rd.


Either way.... Isn't this a best placing for the team several days in? ^_^;;;


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 5th now, CNT knocked us off PG 2nd (and SETI off 1st) to 3rd.


They waited until the first bulletin was out with PG results before they dumped. Makes it look that much more impressive.

Seems like they also started a day earlier and pulled a lot of machines off Collatz.

WE should outproduce them in the dailies, but will it be enough to catch them? Remains to be seen.

What surprised me is GC didn't pull enough and are lagging behind...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting so far, especially us being back in 4th overall...
> 
> Question: the individual stats... How often are they updated? I notice PrimeGrid and pogs are pretty close to what I have, but CSG is only around half of what I have?


The stats update once an hour. Unless your name got swapped with someone else's name, the stats should be just about perfect. My update times are very slightly different from the Pentathlon server (probably about 1 second), but the difference in total points is less than 1%.

Maybe you're counting that initial batch of tasks you crunched before the Pentathlon started.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The stats update once an hour. Unless your name got swapped with someone else's name, the stats should be just about perfect. My update times are very slightly different from the Pentathlon server (probably about 1 second), but the difference in total points is less than 1%.
> 
> Maybe you're counting that initial batch of tasks you crunched before the Pentathlon started.


That's probably the case. Forgot I had turned in a few from that initial volley since they expired before the Pentathlon started. Annoying part though is they sat in pending verification for soooooo long (until a while after it started), so that's probably where additional confusion is coming from. Or something.

EDIT: Or the fact that with pretty much all of the disciplines I bunkered. Who knows, I'm confused, and for once I'm fairly cold thanks to several fans on max settings cooling off our place rather nicely. (but hubby won't let me leave the gpu running overnight, just in case... Aka he doesn't want me to have a nice and chilly bedroom while the living room heats up like nobody's business again)


----------



## BulletBait

Yay, I has CSG credit finally.







Although it's using my real name for some reason in our stats...

Side note: I'm frustrated that all my units seem to be going straight into the pending bunker on PG. How am I supposed to catch @Starbomba like this?







I blame eg, I saw he was my partner on several.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Yay, I has CSG credit finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's using my real name for some reason in our stats...
> 
> Side note: I'm frustrated that all my units seem to be going straight into the pending bunker on PG. How am I supposed to catch @Starbomba like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame eg, I saw he was my partner on several.


Can't help it when machines go down brother. I'm sure they will eventually get picked up by another.....


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Can't help it when machines go down brother. I'm sure they will eventually get picked up by another.....


I'm not *actually* blaming you...









It is annoying to see pending units pile up though, I can't complain too much since you have 5.5 mil in pending units









I'm just going to assume his gains are from other team's bunkers being released since we've dropped to like 6th in PG now.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I'm not *actually* blaming you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is annoying to see pending units pile up though, I can't complain too much since you have 5.5 mil in pending units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to assume his gains are from other team's bunkers being released since we've dropped to like 6th in PG now.


I know you weren't, and yeah it's frustrating. But that is the nature of the bunkering beast. (it also why I don't like it too much)

All we can now do is crunch our backsides off, and that, is my department......


----------



## fragamemnon

Well I got my GPU to work just fine. However, I have to run it at stock clocks.

For some reason I can't overclock. Further investigations possibly later this evening.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I know you weren't, and yeah it's frustrating. But that is the nature of the bunkering beast. (it also why I don't like it too much)
> 
> All we can now do is crunch our backsides off, and that, is my department......


You've baited me about this close into driving down to microcenter and picking up a 4th card.









Of course you have like 15 and I'm just going to wait for the 480 (cross fingers for 490 or whatever) though. I really want to fool around with AMD's new node and architecture.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> You've baited me about this close into driving down to microcenter and picking up a 4th card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have like 15 and I'm just going to wait for the 480 (cross fingers for 490 or whatever) though. I really want to fool around with AMD's new node and architecture.


I actually have 12 cards running right now and 9 of them are 7990's the other 3 are 7970's Then I have another pair of 7970's and a pair of 780's sitting on the shelf.

Once I get them under water and upgrade the power supplies I will be able to get them running also.

But altogether I'm running 21 Tahitis right now. (7990's are listed as a pair of tahitis)









Would love to play with some of the newer cards though, but I have to wait til I blow a few of these up and Tahitis are tough cards, very hard to blow up. (as long as you treat them right)


----------



## fragamemnon

But Muuuum! _I want to play with Egilman's toys!_


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And here I am happy I'm crunching away on a single GTX 980. Next year I might be able to crunch on a pair of this or that, as I'm hoping to have a pair of cards to use next year ^_^

EDIT: And yeah, what mmonnin said, I don't want to see that power bill as it's probably fairly large


----------



## mmonnin

Damn your electric meter must be spinning like crazy.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Damn your electric meter must be spinning like crazy.


That made me laugh because it reminded me about going to microcenter to pick up a new PSU. I had both tools (the 'salesman/tech expert' and cashier, at least they're smarter then Best Buy employees but that ain't saying much) try to talk me out of the 1600w PSU. No matter how many times you tell them about overclocking and exponential power increase, they just don't get it.









I was getting really bad power fluctuations on my 1200w unit that kept crashing my computer when the 12v rail hit some peak lows. That was before I threw the 280x in 3 days ago, now I'm looking at the power monitor (one of those cheap kill-a-watts) and it's averaging 1150 with peaks around 1250.

I'm just sitting here with a smirk like 'told you so.'


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Damn your electric meter must be spinning like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> That made me laugh because it reminded me about going to microcenter to pick up a new PSU. I had both tools (the 'salesman/tech expert' and cashier, at least they're smarter then Best Buy employees but that ain't saying much) try to talk me out of the 1600w PSU. No matter how many times you tell them about overclocking and exponential power increase, they just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting really bad power fluctuations on my 1200w unit that kept crashing my computer when the 12v rail hit some peak lows. That was before I threw the 280x in 3 days ago, now I'm looking at the power monitor (one of those cheap kill-a-watts) and it's averaging 1150 with peaks around 1250.
> 
> I'm just sitting here with a smirk like 'told you so.'
Click to expand...

But you aren't factoring power inefficiency.








Chances are that a sturdy 1200W unit will be more than sufficient.

For example, on my 850W unit I've pulled over 1000W at the wall.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> But you aren't factoring power inefficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are that a sturdy 1200W unit will be more than sufficient.
> 
> For example, on my 850W unit I've pulled over 1000W at the wall.


12v rail...

Also, those kill-a-watts aren't exactly accurate. I'd give it +/-5%


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> But you aren't factoring power inefficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are that a sturdy 1200W unit will be more than sufficient.
> 
> For example, on my 850W unit I've pulled over 1000W at the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 12v rail...
> 
> Also, those kill-a-watts aren't exactly accurate. I'd give it +/-5%
Click to expand...

What do you mean with the 12v rail? I mean, my hardware runs on 12V as well.









Of course kill-a-watts aren't perfectly accurate. However 1070W even with a (rather generous) 5% deviation that's still ~1015W power draw on a 850W unit. Which, after power efficiency (assuming again a generous 80%) translates into ~812W DC power.

Edit: For your unit, you shouldn't drop below 11.8V unless it was defective. ATX spec allows for +/-0.6V on the 12V rail.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> They waited until the first bulletin was out with PG results before they dumped. Makes it look that much more impressive.
> 
> Seems like they also started a day earlier and pulled a lot of machines off Collatz.
> 
> WE should outproduce them in the dailies, but will it be enough to catch them? Remains to be seen.
> 
> What surprised me is GC didn't pull enough and are lagging behind...


Hmmm, so I maybe need to fire up my two Tis to help catch up in PG? This of course means my 4770K has to give up threads for them.

I would have more up, but my lazy butt has yet to get around to my rebuild of my folder which would be it moved over to a SB-E and four GPUs smacked in it fully water cooled and clocked to the highest it could go. I just need to get my lazy butt and cut that Fractal Design S case so I can smack the EATX in it.







I would have an another machine up, but the peep forgot to give me his power cord for his computer. I may try to get hold of him today.

On power, I need a bigger UPS. This poor 900Watt one can't take both my rigs. But darn the bigger ones are not cheap. Two Tis over 1500MHz can be some serious power hogs when at full load.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Yay, I has CSG credit finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's using my real name for some reason in our stats...
> 
> Side note: I'm frustrated that all my units seem to be going straight into the pending bunker on PG. How am I supposed to catch @Starbomba like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame eg, I saw he was my partner on several.


I have truly given up on CSG. With all the issues the project is having is having, it'd be a matter of who spams the most the server with requests rather than pure crunching power. And as i am at work and due to company policies i cannot use TeamViewer, i barely can do so.

Also, do not worry, i also have quite a few WUs in the "pending validation" limbo. Plus, with 3 cards you will catch up to me sooner than later









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Can't help it when machines go down brother.


The BOINC gods have to be appeased with silicon sacrifices









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I'm just going to assume his gains are from other team's bunkers being released since we've dropped to like 6th in PG now.


True that, just luck of the draw. I want to see how the points will be in 2-3 more days when almost all bunkers are gone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And here I am happy I'm crunching away on a single GTX 980. Next year I might be able to crunch on a pair of this or that, as I'm hoping to have a pair of cards to use next year ^_^


Same here. I was about to go Xfire 290X's, but then i saw the RX 480 performance, and i decided to better save my $$$ towards Xfire RX 490's next year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Damn your electric meter must be spinning like crazy.


Protip: Place a wind power generator on it, you will get infinite energy #trollscience



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> That made me laugh because it reminded me about going to microcenter to pick up a new PSU. I had both tools (the 'salesman/tech expert' and cashier, at least they're smarter then Best Buy employees but that ain't saying much) try to talk me out of the 1600w PSU. No matter how many times you tell them about overclocking and exponential power increase, they just don't get it.


At least they didn't try to sell you a 1000w PSU for an i3 and a GTX 750 Ti or something equally ridiculous.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> What do you mean with the 12v rail? I mean, my hardware runs on 12V as well.


I was getting really bad power fluctuations on the rails. The 12v rail was the problem when I'd overclock high voltages. It was a Corsair 1200i unit and I'd never bought Corsair before, so it might have been the unit itself for all I know.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> That made me laugh because it reminded me about going to microcenter to pick up a new PSU. I had both tools (the 'salesman/tech expert' and cashier, at least they're smarter then Best Buy employees but that ain't saying much) try to talk me out of the 1600w PSU. No matter how many times you tell them about overclocking and exponential power increase, they just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting really bad power fluctuations on my 1200w unit that kept crashing my computer when the 12v rail hit some peak lows. That was before I threw the 280x in 3 days ago, now I'm looking at the power monitor (one of those cheap kill-a-watts) and it's averaging 1150 with peaks around 1250.
> 
> I'm just sitting here with a smirk like 'told you so.'


No doubt, sometime I think they are trained that they know more than the purchaser. Frustrates me too.

I'm running all this on 1k's which isn't enough to run three cards. As they go out I'll be bumping to 1.5k's which will easily do the job.....

But I'll reconfigure also and keep the 780's in their own machine, I don't like mixing different types together although I know it can be done.


----------



## lanofsong

We need to focus on CSG as Team China is about to pass us, if this happens, then they will move above us. I think we only need a few resources from POGS over to CSG.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> But I'll reconfigure also and keep the 780's in their own machine, I don't like mixing different types together although I know it can be done.


Been there done that. The hassle isn't worth it. Hell, even installing a HD 5770 on my main rig to work along my 290x just for 5 minutes took a bit of extra tinkering since VLIW-based cards are EOL.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> We need to focus on CSG as Team China is about to pass us, if this happens, then they will move above us. I think we only need a few resources from POGS over to CSG.


My 8350 can only crunch so fast. I'm actually starving my GPUs a bit and running the PG units 50% longer to have CSG on 5 cores.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I have truly given up on CSG. With all the issues the project is having is having, it'd be a matter of who spams the most the server with requests rather than pure crunching power. And as i am at work and due to company policies i cannot use TeamViewer, i barely can do so.
> 
> Same here. I was about to go Xfire 290X's, but then i saw the RX 480 performance, and i decided to better save my $$$ towards Xfire RX 490's next year.


Yeah, kind of the same. So frustrating that their server regularly states on the status page that there are work units, but if you try and get any there are none. Right now it says there are 544k WU's.... So why do I keep getting the message "no work available"?

And yeah, as for cards.... I was contemplating dual GTX 1080's for the gaming rig and dual GTX 1070's for the VR rig, but I'm going to wait on performance numbers from AMD's RX480's, because not only do I not like how nVidia has done Pascal's launch, but also AMD has one huge perk - the 27/34/27 setup I want to go with for the main gaming rig I can play surround on with AMD, whereas nVidia I can't.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I was getting really bad power fluctuations on the rails. The 12v rail was the problem when I'd overclock high voltages. It was a Corsair 1200i unit and I'd never bought Corsair before, so it might have been the unit itself for all I know.


Odd, those are platinum rated PSUs. I got a old AX1200 gold rated and this thing been trucking like a tank. But if I remember right a different manufacturer makes the internals on the AX1200i.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Odd, those are platinum rated PSUs. I got a old AX1200 gold rated and this thing been trucking like a tank. But if I remember right a different manufacturer makes the internals on the AX1200i.


If i recall correctly, all Corsair "i" series are made by Flextronics.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Odd, those are platinum rated PSUs. I got a old AX1200 gold rated and this thing been trucking like a tank. But if I remember right a different manufacturer makes the internals on the AX1200i.


Like I said, it might have just been the unit itself, specifically. I probably could have traded it in, but I needed to up the power anyways since I was planning on getting AMD's new card when it dropped. I already see that by throwing my dust collecting 280x in, and when Vega hits, I'll probably keep the 290xs in anyways. Unless I end up picking up a BOINC board/bench.

The extra power room is nice to have anyways, and the Visheras suck *a lot* of power when I start to push it over 5.2GHz, which is where I hit my voltage wall and have to start pushing past 1.5-1.55v. I had a lucky chip that could hit 5.2 @1.5, but it really starts to hurt after.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> If i recall correctly, all Corsair "i" series are made by Flextronics.


Yep, and they are just a hair more efficient, but you know how engineers like to change things around and the quality of components are a bit lower.

Chasin' that .1% efficiency spike....


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Yep, and they are just a hair more efficient, but you know how engineers like to change things around and the quality of components are a bit lower.
> 
> Chasin' that .1% efficiency spike....


Yeah...

Anyways, to close this out. I got the EVGA (who I hate, but it was the only 1600 unit at microcenter) G2 open box for $200. So the cheapest 1600 model at a discount. Wasn't that big of a hit for an extra 400w of room and fixing my PSU issues.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> What do you mean with the 12v rail? I mean, my hardware runs on 12V as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting really bad power fluctuations on the rails. The 12v rail was the problem when I'd overclock high voltages. It was a Corsair 1200i unit and I'd never bought Corsair before, so it might have been the unit itself for all I know.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I understood that. I meant the 12V remark at your new unit. However as I read your most recent post describing your plans to grow into the 1600W unit, I understand the jump in power that you want.









What I thought (but didn't put in words, so that's my bad, I apologize) is that you should be able to handle your current load with a good 1200W unit since your components aren't being fed >[email protected] DC even during the 1250W AC spikes which could respectively trigger an OCP shutdown.
Or, in a couple of words, my point was that it must've been a faulty unit.


----------



## mmonnin

Losing one place in CSG or pogs is 3 team points. Gaining another position in PG with GPUs is 10 team points. 3570k, E66 and Nexus 7 are running CSG/pogs for whatevery WUs they can get. I tried adding CSG on the nexus 7 last night. No units so then I added pogs. Not much we can do if there are no units.


----------



## fragamemnon

By the way, I observe something which I do not understand.

Why would a CSG unit _instantly_ fall back into waiting mode when resuming any pogs task, even when CSG has a lot higher priority (for the sake of it, I tried 10,000 Resource Share vs 100 for pogs)?
My only guess is that they follow a Deadline execution priority which cannot be regulated, it seems.

What I would like to do is run POGS, but as soon as the client gets a CSG task, it would get crunched and reported back immediately.

Could you share your workarounds if you've found any?


----------



## magic8192

I have moved one machine over to CSG from POGS. We seem to be in a squeeze between China in CSG and CNT in POGS.


----------



## BulletBait

@fragamemnon

I was having that issue last night, but opposite.









I was trying to finish my last load of POGs before moving to CSG and wanted to go to the bar. I ended up just waiting for POGs to finish out and resuming CSG manually.

My best guess was due date as well. 10th for the CSG WUs vs 13th for the POGs.

No work around ideas for you though. I only had to wait on 5 to finish so I just watched a show for a bit.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> @fragamemnon
> 
> I was having that issue last night, but opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to finish my last load of POGs before moving to CSG and wanted to go to the bar. I ended up just waiting for POGs to finish out and resuming CSG manually.
> 
> My best guess was due date as well. 10th for the CSG WUs vs 13th for the POGs.
> 
> No work around ideas for you though. I only had to wait on 5 to finish so I just watched a show for a bit.


Hahahahaha, yes! I now remember reading your posts cussing at the BOINC client and whining that you wanted to go to the bar.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> By the way, I observe something which I do not understand.
> 
> Why would a CSG unit _instantly_ fall back into waiting mode when resuming any pogs task, even when CSG has a lot higher priority (for the sake of it, I tried 10,000 Resource Share vs 100 for pogs)?
> My only guess is that they follow a Deadline execution priority which cannot be regulated, it seems.
> 
> What I would like to do is run POGS, but as soon as the client gets a CSG task, it would get crunched and reported back immediately.
> 
> Could you share your workarounds if you've found any?


I've seen some odd behavior too. I haven't adjusted priorities and just left them at 100%. I've had tasks running and then I resume another project where I already have tasks. Those that were already running are paused. Like ***. Some PG CPU tasks were 95% complete with over a day crunching and they get paused for pogs that take 1-2 hours.







I do have a lot of pogs units that will probably take another couple of days but why pause something so close to being done.

I think I've gotten them to run again by suspending PG and resuming the project. Sometimes its a fight to get the tasks I want to run in order while leaving the projects running.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hahahahaha, yes! I now remember reading your posts cussing at the BOINC client and whining that you wanted to go to the bar.


Nah, that was at the SETI server.

At the point that was resolved the local WU 'issue' appeared, it was my own problem, not somebody else.

Besides, a couple of beers can wait, the bar's not going anywhere. I wasn't even angry, just annoyed and antsy to get out of the oven that has become my living room. My A/C unit has terrible temp control, I have it on the highest setting and it runs for maybe 5-10 minutes once every hour or two.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some odd behavior too. I haven't adjusted priorities and just left them at 100%. I've had tasks running and then I resume another project where I already have tasks. Those that were already running are paused. Like ***. Some PG CPU tasks were 95% complete with over a day crunching and they get paused for pogs that take 1-2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a lot of pogs units that will probably take another couple of days but why pause something so close to being done.
> 
> I think I've gotten them to run again by suspending PG and resuming the project. Sometimes its a fight to get the tasks I want to run in order while leaving the projects running.
Click to expand...

Indeed, my only solution to this is error-prone - manually pause as many jobs from the competing project as needed, then as soon as the ones you want complete are done, resume them.








Needless to say, once I already wasted several hours without production because of this.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hahahahaha, yes! I now remember reading your posts cussing at the BOINC client and whining that you wanted to go to the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that was at the SETI server.
> 
> At the point that was resolved the local WU 'issue' appeared, it was my own problem, not somebody else.
> 
> Besides, a couple of beers can wait, the bar's not going anywhere. I wasn't even angry, just annoyed and antsy to get out of the oven that has become my living room. My A/C unit has terrible temp control, I have it on the highest setting and it runs for maybe 5-10 minutes once every hour or two.
Click to expand...

Yes, I stand corrected.








However it was still funny.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Besides, a couple of beers can wait, the bar's not going anywhere.


True that. Yesterday i went to the supermarket and picked six beers. IMHO, there is nothing better than a BOINC room to make you appreciate a cold beer.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have moved one machine over to CSG from POGS. We seem to be in a squeeze between China in CSG and CNT in POGS.


I would be more worried about CSG as it is very close. We have over a million points on CNT in POGS.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> By the way, I observe something which I do not understand.
> 
> Why would a CSG unit _instantly_ fall back into waiting mode when resuming any pogs task, even when CSG has a lot higher priority (for the sake of it, I tried 10,000 Resource Share vs 100 for pogs)?
> My only guess is that they follow a Deadline execution priority which cannot be regulated, it seems.
> 
> What I would like to do is run POGS, but as soon as the client gets a CSG task, it would get crunched and reported back immediately.
> 
> Could you share your workarounds if you've found any?


The only thing I can think of is to set your priority the same on both and set your swap out time to 8 hours or something like that.

Understanding that any WU that reaches the deadline will take priority over any other.

Then whichever one you want running suspend the other until you return at least one WU.


----------



## Starbomba

Is it just me, or is the SG site down?


----------



## spdaimon

Well I made the mistake of getting GFN15 and GFN16 tasks...they are only 25 points for a minute or less of work. Looks like best points are Sieve, GFN18, GFN20. The GFN20 tasks says average of 14 hours, but on my 980TI is finished in 4 hours plus has a 10% bonus. 32K points...not bad. Afraid to try the GFN21 because may not have enough time to finish.

Keeping 4 cores on CSG...though might be a waste at this point.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> By the way, I observe something which I do not understand.
> 
> Why would a CSG unit _instantly_ fall back into waiting mode when resuming any pogs task, even when CSG has a lot higher priority (for the sake of it, I tried 10,000 Resource Share vs 100 for pogs)?
> My only guess is that they follow a Deadline execution priority which cannot be regulated, it seems.
> 
> What I would like to do is run POGS, but as soon as the client gets a CSG task, it would get crunched and reported back immediately.
> 
> Could you share your workarounds if you've found any?


My bet would be that the deadline for the CSG tasks is closer than the POGS tasks, therefore the boinc client wants to run CSG over pogs in order to make sure everything completes on time. Although I have experienced quirky behavior like this from time to timr for apparently no reason. Sometimes a different client version will behave slightly differently (I think the newer versions are a little better at this than the older ones).

But also your hardware can be a factor, I see this behavior more on slower machines than on many cored xeons or highly clocked i7's.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would be more worried about CSG as it is very close. We have over a million points on CNT in POGS.


Agreed. I am going to focus more on CSG today.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Indeed, my only solution to this is error-prone - manually pause as many jobs from the competing project as needed, then as soon as the ones you want complete are done, resume them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, once I already wasted several hours without production because of this.
> 
> Edit:
> Yes, I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However it was still funny.


Thats what I was trying to avoid as well. I figured pogs event would complete before PG so I let them stay nearly completed. Oh well.

Seti-Germany site is up for me.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Seti-Germany site is up for me.


They seemed to went back online like 5 minutes ago. I really hope they are not being attacked again.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Well I made the mistake of getting GFN15 and GFN16 tasks...they are only 25 points for a minute or less of work. Looks like best points are Sieve, GFN18, GFN20. The GFN20 tasks says average of 14 hours, but on my 980TI is finished in 4 hours plus has a 10% bonus. 32K points...not bad. Afraid to try the GFN21 because may not have enough time to finish.
> 
> Keeping 4 cores on CSG...though might be a waste at this point.


PPS are your best bet. ~3400 points a piece and on your 980 should only take ~8 minutes (depending on how well it's fed. My 290Xs can also do them in 8-9, but my GPUs are running lean @~80% with 5 cores on CSG, so it takes 12.5 min instead avg.).

You'll be getting 2.5-3x as many points in 4 hours as that GFN 20, even with the 10% bonus.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> PPS are your best bet. ~3400 points a piece and on your 980 should only take ~8 minutes (depending on how well it's fed. My 290Xs can also do them in 8-9, but my GPUs are running lean @~80% with 5 cores on CSG, so it takes 12.5 min instead avg.).
> 
> You'll be getting 2.5-3x as many points in 4 hours as that GFN 20, even with the 10% bonus.


ah crap...ok, well I made changes to my preferences. I'll have to abort the bigger units when I get home from work...
I've been keeping a core free for each GPU, so it should do ok.

EDIT: yeah you're right...I see some past units done.. a little over 6 minutes for PPS or either my 980 or the 980TI


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> ah crap...ok, well I made changes to my preferences. I'll have to abort the bigger units when I get home from work...
> I've been keeping a core free for each GPU, so it should do ok.


It's no worries, I made the same mistake when I was bunkering PG units and thought I was getting really good points with the 18s.

I wish it'd been made apparent in the first post of the cross country thread that it was by far known best PPD task when we found out it was PG. It's a good lesson for next year though if we come on a project with people who've experienced it and know the best tasks to get.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> PPS are your best bet. ~3400 points a piece and on your 980 should only take ~8 minutes (depending on how well it's fed. My 290Xs can also do them in 8-9, but my GPUs are running lean @~80% with 5 cores on CSG, so it takes 12.5 min instead avg.).
> 
> You'll be getting 2.5-3x as many points in 4 hours as that GFN 20, even with the 10% bonus.


Yup about 8:35:8:45 on my 970. I was able to play with ProcessLasso and get 6 pog tasks running with PG PPS tasks and still keep the GPU util at 98-99% most of the time. 2 idle CPU threads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> By the way, I observe something which I do not understand.
> 
> Why would a CSG unit _instantly_ fall back into waiting mode when resuming any pogs task, even when CSG has a lot higher priority (for the sake of it, I tried 10,000 Resource Share vs 100 for pogs)?
> My only guess is that they follow a Deadline execution priority which cannot be regulated, it seems.
> 
> What I would like to do is run POGS, but as soon as the client gets a CSG task, it would get crunched and reported back immediately.
> 
> Could you share your workarounds if you've found any?


It's because of how the manager operates with version 7.x - at least that's how my previous research into such has shown. While it does go by resource share, if you've had a project loaded for some time but it hasn't been crunching, it will give that one priority. In essence, over long term (24+ hours) it balances out and assigns things to be taken care of based upon resource share while keeping deadlines in minf, but in the short term it behaves in a manner that comes across as wonky.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Losing one place in CSG or pogs is 3 team points. Gaining another position in PG with GPUs is 10 team points. 3570k, E66 and Nexus 7 are running CSG/pogs for whatevery WUs they can get. I tried adding CSG on the nexus 7 last night. No units so then I added pogs. Not much we can do if there are no units.


So a Nexus 7 can run BOINC? I have a 1st gen one laying around doing nothing. What would I need to do to get BOINC on it?

Of course I need to figure out where in my closet I put it at.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So a Nexus 7 can run BOINC? I have a 1st gen one laying around doing nothing. What would I need to do to get BOINC on it?
> 
> Of course I need to figure out where in my closet I put it at.


I had BOINC on my SHIELD tablet for a short time.. just install it from Google Play and add project just like on a computer. You need to keep it plugged in and above 90% charge


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I had BOINC on my SHIELD tablet for a short time.. just install it from Google Play and add project just like on a computer. You need to keep it plugged in and above 90% charge


Ah, so simple like that then. Hmmm, I think I go hunt my Nexus 7 out then. At least get it helping out on some units.

Darn, just went over 100,000 points in POGs. Though, finishing them up and have the rigs redirect onto other projects. Think I will fire up the Tis to help out in PG.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, so simple like that then. Hmmm, I think I go hunt my Nexus 7 out then. At least get it helping out on some units.
> 
> Darn, just went over 100,000 points in POGs. Though, finishing them up and have the rigs redirect onto other projects. Think I will fire up the Tis to help out in PG.


Yup, the project guide lists which ones can run on ARM so the project list is a bit shorter.
http://www.overclock.net/t/737931/info-list-of-boinc-projects/0_30

Anything with an ARM CPU can Boinc I guess. I have a Nexus 7/9 running BOINC. pogs and CSG are available.

Its like the FAH Sony client. WiFi, A/C power and above 90% (FAH is 100%). It does have a few more options like # CPU cores and battery temp limits. I started it last night and it submitted 4 units this morning. Not had for a tablet thats several years old.


----------



## Starbomba

Too bad i only have my Xperia A, and i don't want to stress it that much D:

It worked fine when i had my S5 though.


----------



## Ithanul

Boy, if those Germans are not saying some silly things. By the little bit I can understand, I still suck understanding their grammar structure. See something about Pentathlon destruction tour and something about every server broken. Still small on my vocabulary in that language.

Yeah, China is on our butt in CSG.



Here is POGs. Seems at our pace we will hold.



By the looks though, we put more out in the last hour then China or CNT.

Here is PG for us.


----------



## Finrond

website down again? Well aint that just frustrating.

EDIT: Its back up


----------



## Ithanul

Manage to find my Nexus 7, but it acting like it won't fire up so I'm leaving it on the charger to see if it wakes up later. I have BOINC loaded on my Tab S though.


----------



## mmonnin

An admin mentioned doing some SQL work if there were any errors it might be due to that.


----------



## Finrond

Gained another ~420k on L'AF in PG this update. Keep it up!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> An admin mentioned doing some SQL work if there were any errors it might be due to that.


Yeah, I saw that one comment.

Right now using a bit of google translate and little German I know to understand the rest of the comments in German.

Some of its joking around and some about talking about how the idea of setting up redundancy. On other hand, I'm learning some new words.









Woot, my Nexus 7 is alive. Hmmm, makes me wonder. Is their on board batteries on tablets or does it relies just on its lithium battery pack? I would think so, but not sure if they replaceable if they do have them.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Too bad i only have my Xperia A, and i don't want to stress it that much D:
> 
> It worked fine when i had my S5 though.


I don't BOINC on my phone because it isn't plugged in and fully charged long enough to finish tasks in time. Works fine on my tablet that can stay plugged in 24/7.


----------



## DarkRyder

How is everyone doing so far?


----------



## Ithanul

Doing well. Finishing up the last of the POG units I have then going to go full bore on PG with my Tis.









About to have two tablets up with BOINC here soon. My Tab S and 1st gen Nexus 7. Going to aim them at CSG.

Crap this, where all the laptops. I know we got three of them around here.


----------



## DarkRyder

LOL, now that is dedication. haha.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> LOL, now that is dedication. haha.


We are ahead of China by a very very small margin.


----------



## Finrond

I have a sneaking suspicion that CNT will unleash a bunker of pogs at the end to try and get us. lets hope not.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, the Tab S soon to start crunching. Nexus 7 still charging.

Got my craptastic Toshiba going with CSG. It actually not terrible. Does the Subset Sum at about 4hrs each.
That considering I think it only got a i3 in it.

Now if I can find my old Asus laptop where ever I put it.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that CNT will unleash a bunker of pogs at the end to try and get us. lets hope not.


That is why I was still hitting POGS pretty hard. I have moved almost everything over to CSG to hold off team china. I think we need to stay in front of team china more than CNT. If team china passes us in CSG we lose a place overall.


----------



## spdaimon

Oh wow!...I see we got CNG units again...guess I better start getting some more cores working on it!

Well, I am firing up my 16 thread monster when I get home with POGs. Changing out my 560 TIs for a 980TI I picked up last week and didnt know what to do with.


----------



## Ithanul

O boy, it getting toasty here at my desk now.

The Tis have been released.









They killing these PG units in like 5mins or so.


----------



## Finrond

Good news:

1) Gained another 520k on L'AF in PG.

2) Still holding off Team China in CSG. Barely.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Good news:
> 
> 1) Gained another 520k on L'AF in PG.
> 
> 2) Still holding off Team China in CSG. Barely.


I got one lappy on CSG now and soon a Tab S. Stupid tablets are sure taking their time to charge.

Once my 1090T finish with its POG units it going onto CSG.

Woooo, darn this units make my Tis get hot. They at 52C with their water blocks.


----------



## Finrond

I'll toss see what I can toss on CSG when I get home. I have a galaxy nexus (real old and slow) and a laptop or two I can fire up.

I also have 35 CSG units sitting on my 2P waiting for universe to start.


----------



## Ithanul

So what the best balance when having two GPUs doing PG and CPU doing work?

I have a 4770K, trying to figure out how many cores I can safely use without impacting the Tis performance on their units.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Oh wow!...I see we got CNG units again...guess I better start getting some more cores working on it!
> 
> Well, I am firing up my 16 thread monster when I get home with POGs. Changing out my 560 TIs for a *980TI I picked up last week and didnt know what to do with*.










560Ti would have been removed immediately









This 980Ti @ 5mins a task and.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O boy, it getting toasty here at my desk now.
> 
> The Tis have been released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They killing these PG units in like 5mins or so.


these 980Ti's .....

= 100K Points extra an hour (providing they are validated)

Awesome stuff


----------



## Ithanul

Yes, fire up those Tis. Though, warning, they become serious space heaters.









Darn they more toasty then when I fold on them. Currently have them clocked at 1506MHz.

My legs are sweating atm. Since I have both my rigs under the desk.

O my lord....my loop temp is at 50C. Wooooo! Hope the rigid tubes hold up to this heat.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So what the best balance when having two GPUs doing PG and CPU doing work?
> 
> I have a 4770K, trying to figure out how many cores I can safely use without impacting the Tis performance on their units.


I use ProcessLasso to permanently set the CPU affinity. I have CPU cores 0-5 on pogs and CPU threads 5-7 on PG. Yes, yes overlap but its more about keeping the CPU tasks away from GPU. Also in the Boinc manager I have the # of CPUs set to 80%. That limits the number of running tasks to 6. pogs are going at 12% CPU and PG task is 98-99% util.

I tried messing with the # of CPU % but that messed up the PG unit. Moving it up to 84-85% would cause the GPU util to drop to 90% for a few seconds then go up for a few and cycle like that. 84-85% didn't allow for more CPU utilization but it messed up the GPU util. Funky.

While bunkering some PG tasks I didn't setup processlasso and was only able to run 2 CPU tasks while keeping 99% GPU util. Now I can run 6 so it makes a difference keeping things separated.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. I got the Process Lasso install and up. I think I got the affinety set right. The GPUs are staying right up to 99% load now.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560Ti would have been removed immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 980Ti @ 5mins a task and.....
> these 980Ti's .....
> 
> = 100K Points extra an hour (providing they are validated)
> 
> Awesome stuff


Yea, I know. I was like if we get a DP project, the 560 Tis can do about 380 Gflops, where a 980Ti can do maybe 170 Gflops. On the other hand, a 980 Tis nearly 6Tflops trumps the 560Tis combined 3Tflops. Going to swap it out when I get home, because I am pretty sure, even doing 2 WUs at once with the 560ti SLI setup, the 980Ti would surpass it. Guess they're going back on the shelf again...

edit: 980TI going into a Linux box (also why I had the 560TIs in there, since no DX12 support. I was testing CrossOver on it too). What is the name of the app for POGS? I'll have to limit it to 7 cores the old fashioned way.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yea, I know. I was like if we get a DP project, the 560 Tis can do about 380 Gflops, where a 980Ti can do maybe 170 Gflops. On the other hand, a 980 Tis nearly 6Tflops trumps the 560Tis combined 3Tflops. Going to swap it out when I get home, because I am pretty sure, even doing 2 WUs at once with the 560ti SLI setup, the 980Ti would surpass it. Guess they're going back on the shelf again...
> 
> edit: 980TI going into a Linux box (also why I had the 560TIs in there, since no DX12 support. I was testing CrossOver on it too). What is the name of the app for POGS? I'll have to limit it to 7 cores the old fashioned way.


Unfortunately just about the only DP project is Milkyway, and that is not ATI only, but runs extremely poorly on Nvidia cards.


----------



## Finrond

rut ro, looks like my work PC crashed shortly after i left work. We'll see what went wrong tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Unfortunately just about the only DP project is Milkyway, and that is not ATI only, but runs extremely poorly on Nvidia cards.


I thought PrimeGrid had some DP projects too.


----------



## Ithanul

I am unsure if I can keep my Tis at like this.

Water temp in loop is at 52C. I'm not sure if that good for my pump.

I re-position the case (darn thing is heavy with that loop in there). Maybe that will help out not being under my desk.


----------



## magic8192

We are managing to hold off team china on CSG. Our extra push in CSG will put pressure on GridCoin and CNT because they are not that far ahead.
The real question is are we leaving an opening for a surprise run by CNT on POGS? We are gambling that they are busy loading up on Universe work units and are more worried about our CSG push than about POGS?

If LAF does not find some more processing power on PrimeGrid, we are going to threaten them tomorrow


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We are managing to hold off team china on CSG. Our extra push in CSG will put pressure on GridCoin and CNT because they are not that far ahead.
> The real question is are we leaving an opening for a surprise run by CNT on POGS? We are gambling that they are busy loading up on Universe work units and are more worried about our CSG push than about POGS?
> 
> If LAF does not find some more processing power on PrimeGrid, we are going to threaten them tomorrow


Sure better threaten them in PG. I got a sauna going on here.


----------



## mmonnin

In the next 24 hours we should grab CSG units as pogs nears completion. Everyone will move over the CSG and there could be a shortage.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We are managing to hold off team china on CSG. Our extra push in CSG will put pressure on GridCoin and CNT because they are not that far ahead.
> The real question is are we leaving an opening for a surprise run by CNT on POGS? We are gambling that they are busy loading up on Universe work units and are more worried about our CSG push than about POGS?


Yep

https://i.imgur.com/NwBpjvn.png

That's the second (non-consecutive) update today they've had around 200k


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We are managing to hold off team china on CSG. Our extra push in CSG will put pressure on GridCoin and CNT because they are not that far ahead.
> The real question is are we leaving an opening for a surprise run by CNT on POGS? We are gambling that they are busy loading up on Universe work units and are more worried about our CSG push than about POGS?
> 
> If LAF does not find some more processing power on PrimeGrid, we are going to threaten them tomorrow


If Team China overtakes us in CSG, they will move 1 point ahead of us into 5th place overall (TC=181 to OCN=180), but if only CNT overtakes us in POGS, we will still remain in 5th place, ahead of China (OCN =180 to TC=178).
Overtaking LAF in PG will give us some breathing room







with an extra 3 points.

Another idea is to forego those 3 points in chasing down LAF in PG and use those resources to stack up on "Swimming" projects in the hope of getting a good start?

Edit: Based on OCN PG output, we should pass LAF in just over 12hrs or so. With @spdaimon 980Ti coming online later, passing LAF should happen sooner
@Ithanul keep those 980Ti's running just a while longer









Let's do this


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> If Team China overtakes us in CSG, they will move 1 point ahead of us into 5th place overall (TC=181 to OCN=180), but if only CNT overtakes us in POGS, we will still remain in 5th place, ahead of China (OCN =180 to TC=178).
> Overtaking LAF in PG will give us some breathing room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra 3 points.
> 
> Another idea is to forego those 3 points in chasing down LAF in PG and use those resources to stack up on "Swimming" projects in the hope of getting a good start?


Well PG is GPU and universe is CPU, so there is only a little overlap in resources by dedicating a core or two to your GPU. So you can do both! A more favorable outcome would be to hold off both teams in both disciplines, overtake L'AF in PG, and have a good showing in swimming. Don't forget, we still have another unknown GPU discipline to deal with.


----------



## Ithanul

Well main rig got the two Tis on PG hauling butt while doing some CSG units.

Got Toshiba doing a few POGs to help hold for a bit then switching it back to CSG.

1090T still finishing up POGs that it still has.

Tab S is doing CSG unit. Still waiting on Nexus 7 to finish charging up and I will put it to CSG.


----------



## bfromcolo

I am really learning to hate CSG, I bled off POGS tasks from my server to try and increase my output but all I get is no tasks available. I hate just letting cores sit idle, I guess its more POGS or stock piling Universe.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I am really learning to hate CSG, I bled off POGS tasks from my server to try and increase my output but all I get is no tasks available. I hate just letting cores sit idle, I guess its more POGS or stock piling Universe.


Just keep hitting 'Update' that is how i have been getting mine while i am home


----------



## Ithanul

I must be lucky with CSG. My tablet, laptop, and main rig all has some.


----------



## Diffident

I'm working on mostly universe, but an occasional CSG task slips in, but they are few and far between....I'm even getting 'No Tasks Available' for PG, it's not hurting me yet, I already have a backlog.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I seem to have been lucky as well. I don't seem to get them when manually updating, but I've yet to run out which is weird... Always have a few from automated updates here and there.


----------



## Ithanul

Finally got my temps under control. Loop temp down to 43C. It was very toasty at 52C. Talk about a sauna under the desk.


----------



## Finrond

It was only about 65F here today so i opened a window and it stayed nice and coolish. Cool weather forecast for the weekend too so I should be good.


----------



## bfromcolo

I've got 5 threads on my 5820k in a Linux VM that keeps getting CSG work, but my server hasn't gotten any. Both running Linux. I was down to 16/24 threads running POGS on my server and kept getting no tasks available. I loaded enough POGS to get me through the next day, I'll script some update spammer after POGS is done.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It was only about 65F here today so i opened a window and it stayed nice and coolish. Cool weather forecast for the weekend too so I should be good.


You lucky peeps up North.

It been cooking down here in the South lands.

That one thing I miss about North Cali, the weather stay nice most of the year.

Hmmm, looks so far we are holding 5th in POGs, but we are nipping right on GridCoin in CSG. Their 24hr update is less than ours and the last hour update too.

In PG if we keep up the rate we maybe able to gain some spots.

What sucks for me is I got like 107 PG units in pending status.








Some annoying peeps keep aborting their units.

Finally got the Nexus 7 up. Added CSG to it, no units. So added Universe and it got some units for it.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Tab S is doing CSG unit. Still waiting on Nexus 7 to finish charging up and I will put it to CSG.


You can change the minimum battery % to do work in the settings. It might get a little warmer and take longer to charge, but it shouldn't matter if you don't use the tablet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It was only about 65F here today so i opened a window and it stayed nice and coolish. Cool weather forecast for the weekend too so I should be good.


Meanwhile in Wisconsin... Highs in the mid 90s... Helps that I only have 1 PC and it's in the basement.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You lucky peeps up North.
> 
> It been cooking down here in the South lands.
> 
> That one thing I miss about North Cali, the weather stay nice most of the year.


It was 85F here today, that's pretty hot when you have no AC up here at 7200 ft above sea level. I grew up in the south (LA, MS, AL, TX) , I do not miss hot, muggy and buggy. Had to pause some stuff temporarily. Thankfully it will drop into the 50s overnight and I can get everything rolling shortly.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You lucky peeps up North.
> 
> It been cooking down here in the South lands.
> 
> That one thing I miss about North Cali, the weather stay nice most of the year.
> 
> Hmmm, looks so far we are holding 5th in POGs, but we are nipping right on GridCoin in CSG. Their 24hr update is less than ours and the last hour update too.
> 
> In PG if we keep up the rate we maybe able to gain some spots.
> 
> What sucks for me is I got like 107 PG units in pending status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some annoying peeps keep aborting their units.


WE just went through three days of 90+ temps up here in the GPNW. (Great Pacific North West) I feel your pain.

Last time I checked I had 3.5 million PPD in the pending bin. When you have a delivery crunch like PG is having at the moment, normal ops tend to lag., some don't get validated as fast.

It will come brother it will come.

I'm hoping that someone who actually knows will post a bunkering guide. The last project to be announced is the sprint. I'm hoping that it is a GPU project that runs well on AMD. I will take the 4 best machines I have and bunker them for it. I don't like bunkering but I will go that far for the team. We will finish high for the Cross Country as the initial wave of bunkering dies away and the sheer power of our GPU's takes hold.

But the sprint will be critical.

SO please, someone, make up and post a bunkering guide, simple and easy for everyone to use, in the sprint thread, before the sprint starts.

It would help immensely.


----------



## 4thKor

I need a little coaching myself. I've disabled all clients due to my own ignorance on this. Especially PG. Which projects should I run (9-980's, 1-Ti, 2-970's)? Do I just reset to get rid of all the crap projects I set up for? I've already reset preferences to nothing at all.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I need a little coaching myself. I've disabled all clients due to my own ignorance on this. Especially PG. Which projects should I run (9-980's, 1-Ti, 2-970's)? Do I just reset to get rid of all the crap projects I set up for? I've already reset preferences to nothing at all.


Do PPS Sieve for PG. The Tis go crazy fast through them. I'm averaging around 5mins for each unit. But be for warn, the GPUs will get hot.

Here is my chart just to show up the point output I have atm.


----------



## 4thKor

How do I dump the other projects? Or should I? Is that considered taboo? We're talking eight rigs, and I'm only gonna' try this one more time.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I need a little coaching myself. I've disabled all clients due to my own ignorance on this. Especially PG. Which projects should I run (9-980's, 1-Ti, 2-970's)? Do I just reset to get rid of all the crap projects I set up for? I've already reset preferences to nothing at all.


Just check 'Use Nvidia GPU' and Cuda box under Nvidia GPU for PPS sieves.

No other check marks required.
BTW - for some reason, i could not get my GPU to work in Linux, under aforementioned configuration....that is why i am running 2x980 and 1x780Ti in Windows....possible issue with my linux drivers maybe?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I dump the other projects? Or should I? Is that considered taboo? We're talking eight rigs, and I'm only gonna' try this one more time.


How long is it taking to complete the units? If not to long, I say work through them. Otherwise you can abort, and someone else will get sent the unit to finish it up.


----------



## lanofsong

I think i may have aborted a few projects in the past - all part of the learning curve.


----------



## 4thKor

I have a LOT of 150+ hr units.

And I totally refuse to run Windoze. Personal vendetta.....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have a LOT of 150+ hr units.
> 
> And I totally refuse to run Windoze. Personal vendetta.....


well it is better to abort them now and allow someone else to do them.....clean slate i say


----------



## Ithanul

Ouch, yeah, 150+ would take a long while. And that if someone else validates it.


----------



## 4thKor

I've reset my 970's and one 980 and am up and running, both CPU and GPU.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have a LOT of 150+ hr units.
> 
> And I totally refuse to run Windoze. Personal vendetta.....


Was wondering what happened to you brother.

Reset the project, but before you do that, set your preferences to cuda, NvideaOLC and GPU only. and the project is PPS sieve.

Then reset and allow it to repopulate WU's of you new choice.

I wouldn't run any CPU projects opposite it either, at least until you know for sure how the GPU's are going to respond. (they like to be dominant in resources)

My AMD's take 6 full cores for four WU's on Four GPU's and takes it from all eight cores. So I cannot run a CPU project on the same machine, it seriously slows down the GPU. But it's not as bad for the Nvidea cards.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've reset my 970's and one 980 and am up and running, both CPU and GPU.


make sure you sign up for team overclock.net and accept


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed, get those cards going. Should help us take a spot or two.









You know, if we could only for a day or two get all buggers over in the GPU threads to fire up theirs for this event. Imagine amount of compute work that could get done.


----------



## 4thKor

I have all my rigs up (except TC). I did enable CPU and GPU when I reset. All seems well and the GPU projects are finishing way faster that the 18 min they originally showed.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have all my rigs up (except TC). I did enable CPU and GPU when I reset. All seems well and the GPU projects are finishing way faster that the 18 min they originally showed.


980 GPU could be around 6 to 9 mins depending on clock speeds.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have all my rigs up (except TC). I did enable CPU and GPU when I reset. All seems well and the GPU projects are finishing way faster that the 18 min they originally showed.


Yeah, the first batch will be off. But should later on reflect the actual time.


----------



## 4thKor

I reset again and deleted CPU.

I've run PG out of tasks. My last card can't get any work.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I sure got bored.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I reset again and deleted CPU.
> 
> I've run PG out of tasks. My last card can't get any work.


They'll come, they are still creating more tasks, might just have to hit update a couple time.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like Team China is only an update or two away from passing us in CSG. Sure wish my work PC hadnt crashed.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I sure got bored.


Try standing on your head in a corner with the lights off and stack BB's.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Try standing on your head in a corner with the lights off and stack BB's.


Nah, I just got myself a new avatar instead.

Crud, I'm going to play some more FE Conquest. Need to finish it since Tokyo Mirage FE soon to release later this month.


----------



## BulletBait

I cut a core off CSG to boost my PG output. My GPUs are still running lean at 90-95%, but it cut 2.5min off average time per WU and the CSG WUs take 2-3 hours a piece for me.

Sorry


----------



## 4thKor

I fired FAH back up on my Ti because of no work. And I have to wonder how long what I've got on the other rigs will last.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I cut a core off CSG to boost my PG output. My GPUs are still running lean at 90-95%, but it cut 2 minutes off average time per WU and the CSG WUs take 2-3 hours a piece for me.
> 
> Sorry


ha no thats ok, keep going in PG, we need that too!

I just fired up an HP laptop I had laying around...


----------



## 4thKor

I'm noticing that as I finish a task I get another one, but nothing extra.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I fired FAH back up on my Ti because of no work. And I have to wonder how long what I've got on the other rigs will last.


Leave it sit brother, it will fill up with it's allotted 100 WU's quickly.

My machines have 2100 WU's allocated to them and as soon as one is done it gets one to replace it. but sometimes it takes a little bit of time.

You will get work, just have a little patience. They are being hammered right about now, and we are gaining on them at a pretty good clip.

I think they realize now that we have a TON of GPU's so are scrambling to catch up. (Most didn't allocate enough GPU's to support their bunkering, this is also why we need a bunkering guide for idiots like me, cause they will not make that mistake again)


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm noticing that as I finish a task I get another one, but nothing extra.


You need to hammer them until you get four or five, then it will keep you going.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Leave it sit brother, it will fill up with it's allotted 100 WU's quickly.
> 
> My machines have 2100 WU's allocated to them and as soon as one is done it gets one to replace it. but sometimes it takes a little bit of time.
> 
> You will get work, just have a little patience. They are being hammered right about now, and we are gaining on them at a pretty good clip.
> 
> I think they realize now that we have a TON of GPU's so are scrambling to catch up. (Most didn't allocate enough GPU's to support their bunkering, this is also why we need a bunkering guide for idiots like me, cause they will not make that mistake again)


Hey EG,

Bunkering can be a little different for each project (ex: PG has a 100 wu limit / per GPU, so you could get them and crunch them a few days in advance, but then your GPUs will be idle for a while)

Basics:

1. Set your BOINC client to download however many days worth of work you'll need (maybe an extra half day or so for some extra headroom) before a discipline starts
2. Wait until all work has downloaded
3. Set your BOINC client to stop network activity
4. CRUNCH
5. Once the Pentathlon site has made it's initial update in a discipline, go ahead and set your BOINC client to allow network activity. Your completed work will uploaded and be reported to the project. It may be a good idea to set your work buffer back down to a lower level before doing this, or you might grab days worth of work for a project you didnt want to crunch in, and it makes it harder to switch projects on the fly.

There are other nuances to this that I tend to shy away from just because it can be a bit of a pain (editing your hosts file to block one project from uploading so you can still get work from another project etc..)

IMPORTANT: Make sure that the work you downloaded has a deadline LATER than the estimated start of the discipline.


----------



## magic8192

I am having internet issues. Not sure what is going on yet.


----------



## Starbomba

I hate storms, mostly since they make the electricity go wonky. Last year lost an UPS, now i had both of my rigs turned off for 3 hours. I'm back now into the fray though. Got quite a few Universe tasks completed though, and some of my point production was due to pending credits









The good thing is that i'll work from home tomorrow, so i'll keep a close eye on both my rigs.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hey EG,
> 
> Bunkering can be a little different for each project (ex: PG has a 100 wu limit / per GPU, so you could get them and crunch them a few days in advance, but then your GPUs will be idle for a while)
> 
> Basics:
> 
> 1. Set your BOINC client to download however many days worth of work you'll need (maybe an extra half day or so for some extra headroom) before a discipline starts
> 2. Wait until all work has downloaded
> 3. Set your BOINC client to stop network activity
> 4. CRUNCH
> 5. Once the Pentathlon site has made it's initial update in a discipline, go ahead and set your BOINC client to allow network activity. Your completed work will uploaded and be reported to the project. It may be a good idea to set your work buffer back down to a lower level before doing this, or you might grab days worth of work for a project you didnt want to crunch in, and it makes it harder to switch projects on the fly.


Thank YOU!

I have an easy way to switch projects on the fly
1. Set the project up and crunch a WU and allow it to upload.
2. Suspend the project.
3. Set the project to "No new Work"
4. Reset the project.
5. Resume the project.

In this manner, the project sits in your manager, active, with no work and no way to get any. When you need to switch, all you have to do is suspend the project you want to stop and set the project you want to start to "Accept New Work". Then go through the remaining steps above to set up the stopped project for whenever you wish to go back to it. Takes all of two minutes to change projects on the fly that way and only effects the projects your changing. No need to mess with work buffers which are set to ten and ten anyways so you always get the max number of WU's when you start. If your using Boinc Tasks, you can do it all from one machine.
Quote:


> There are other nuances to this that I tend to shy away from just because it can be a bit of a pain (editing your hosts file to block one project from uploading so you can still get work from another project etc..)


To me, I wouldn't mess with this either I prefer fire and forget, so when I choose the project I'm going to bunker I go with it but calculate when I would need to start bunkering so it fits into the project start. This give me time to figure out and fine tune the project for maximum production.
Quote:


> IMPORTANT: Make sure that the work you downloaded has a deadline LATER than the estimated start of the discipline.


YESI I saw that one, Thank you! also, make sure you do not start the upload until the project has taken the stats baseline otherwise your work doesn't count anyway.

YES! Thank you very much, this will definitely help for the Sprint no matter what it is. At least we who are not that experienced in the basics of bunkering have a basis to work with.


----------



## Finrond

I am a bit anal about how many work units I have at any one time unless I am bunkering, I like to finish off the last wu's or close enough to it before I switch to another project. Plus that way I don't miss any deadline and I can shut off my computers that don't normally crunch except for the pentathlon once the event is over, and I don't have to clear out or abort days worth of work. But thats just me, whatever works for you is good.

Most of the projects that get run during this event are already in the boincmanager on most of my pcs anyway so I usually dont have to connect once to get a wu


----------



## BulletBait

I was reading the daily update for S&G and got a kick out of this line:
Quote:


> At #5 Overclock.net continue to assert themselves in this melee of the giants...


Don't know how to take that.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I was reading the daily update for S&G and got a kick out of this line:
> Don't know how to take that.


It means that we are being recognized as an up and coming team. A team they should respect.....









Cross-Country;
Quote:


> .....but the final chapter has not yet been written. *Overclock.net momentarily at #6 are proving that they are proficient at handling GPU*


City Run;
Quote:


> It's difficult to assess Overclock.net at #5. Have they still got the power to attack the Chinese? *I wouldn't put it past them.*


Overall Standings;
Quote:


> At #5 *Overclock.net continue to assert themselves* in this melee of the giants whilst Team China (#6) could be summoning their parliament for a crisis session.


WE are definitely being noticed...


----------



## BulletBait

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## magic8192

For the last 4 hours I have been trying to figure out what is wrong with my network. Seems I have it isolated to 1 PC If I put that PC on the network, the network freaks out and I go offline. I have enough hardware to make an isolation job like this a real PITA. I think everything is working again. I am going to bed! BOINC away!


----------



## mmonnin

I definitely recommend using the hosts file to block network traffic on a project by project basis.
1 - Another project can still upload and download. Helpful when bunkering GPU units on one project while a CPU project is active.
2 - Uploads attempt and timeout and will not be attempted again for a long time. This gives you a LONG time to edit the host file, update the project (which gets deferred a few seconds) and get more work.
3 - Uploads can squeak by at 0.01 kb upload when they are only 100 bytes. That's 1 second.

All of this above has been for a single instance of an operating system for one PC. If you have spare hard drives or USB drives you can setup a fresh install to crunch more work. This is more useful prior to the marathon or for bunkering GPU units part way through the pentathlon. VMWare/VBox can also be used to bunker additional CPU units.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn it! Some how my switch on PSU got hit......no clue how long the main rig with Tis was off.









Other thing there is a plan power outage today for the area. Suppose to be for two hours. So I will be unable for a short while to do work.


----------



## Finrond

So a month or two back I got a new server for work (2P E5 2640 v3). While I waited for hard drives and memory, I slapped a crappy hard drive in it and installed Server 2016 preview on it. Of course the first thing I installed was BOINC. I've noticed some interesting behavior with some of the projects and I believe it to be OS related.

Sometimes I will check on it to see how it's doing and all the work is being done on one CPU group (CPU1 or CPU2), so all 32 threads will be crunching on only one of the cpus. When I manually go in and change the affinity on half of them, everything works fine until those units complete and then it reverts back to only running on one CPU. I think it is because server 2016 sees it as one application, and you can only assign it to one cpu group for some reason:

http://i.imgur.com/yR9hpXO.png

Perhaps this is just a bug or something with the Technical Preview, but I would stay away from server 2016 for crunching for now.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, could try Pro or Ult of W7. Those support two physical CPUs. Not sure how well those play with server mobo though.


----------



## bfromcolo

Draining the rest of these POGS, I hope I am not being premature but the 500k buffer looks pretty safe.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, GirdCoin finally fell. We just got some more points, but China still on our butts in CSG.

Also, we gain a spot in PG. Now if we can keep on the big teams' butts.

.....ok, I got to get myself some hot tea...my brain doing it stupid stuff of word switching again.


----------



## magic8192

If anybody is looking for a project to run, CSG is the one. We have managed a narrow lead all night, but it is razor thin!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, could try Pro or Ult of W7. Those support two physical CPUs. Not sure how well those play with server mobo though.


Ya I know, I'll revert to server 2012 as soon as I get the final hardware in. I was just playing around with 2016 because I could.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya I know, I'll revert to server 2012 as soon as I get the final hardware in. I was just playing around with 2016 because I could.


How does 2016 look? Only server OS I have work with is 2008 R2.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> If anybody is looking for a project to run, CSG is the one. We have managed a narrow lead all night, but it is razor thin!


CSG is always running on one rig but I will switch all I7's (PG GPU rigs) to CSG later.

Anyone bunkering Universe yet?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How does 2016 look? Only server OS I have work with is 2008 R2.


Other than that behavior I was seeing there, it looks pretty good. Much better than 2012 (remember, 2012 was based on win8 and had that AWFUL tile UI) 2016 is much closer to windows 10 but without all the crappy apps and the spying.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Other than that behavior I was seeing there, it looks pretty good. Much better than 2012 (remember, 2012 was based on win8 and had that AWFUL tile UI) 2016 is much closer to windows 10 but without all the crappy apps and the spying.


Ah, that is nice to hear. I never mess with 2012 since the military was like no hell in way is that going onto our servers.







There still current debate about going to a Linux OS for the servers or clients, but heck, it like any other time with military. It takes forever before someone makes up their darn mind.


----------



## spdaimon

I got a laptop waiting to run CSG. I'll probably add Universe to it too, maybe as a reserve. I've got 3 Keplars, and 2 Maxwells working on PG...I got 1.5 Million credits pending.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, that is nice to hear. I never mess with 2012 since the military was like no hell in way is that going onto our servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still current debate about going to a Linux OS for the servers or clients, but heck, it like any other time with military. It takes forever before someone makes up their darn mind.


I'm debating on dumping W10 and going to Linux. Just a steep learning curve for me so far...just like going from iPhone to Android. My first few weeks were "*** is not doing this. *** is it doing this.", etc lol


----------



## Ithanul

I'm going to try to find a power cord for that darn peep's computer case. There is a GPU in it and a devil canyon i5 that begs for overclocking.

I got it for a whole month, but just wish he had remember to give me the darn things power cord.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I'm going to try to find a power cord for that darn peep's computer case. There is a GPU in it and a devil canyon i5 that begs for overclocking.
> 
> I got it for a whole month, but just wish he had remember to give me the darn things power cord.


I got a box of them right here.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> CSG is always running on one rig but I will switch all I7's (PG GPU rigs) to CSG later.
> 
> Anyone bunkering Universe yet?


I started a while back rotating in some Universe, but since the all out assault on CSG by Team China, not so much.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> CSG is always running on one rig but I will switch all I7's (PG GPU rigs) to CSG later.
> 
> Anyone bunkering Universe yet?


I bunkered 63 units when the project was announced. It wouldn't give me any more than that, I got the tasks in progress limit.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> So a month or two back I got a new server for work (2P E5 2640 v3). While I waited for hard drives and memory, I slapped a crappy hard drive in it and installed Server 2016 preview on it. Of course the first thing I installed was BOINC. I've noticed some interesting behavior with some of the projects and I believe it to be OS related.
> 
> Sometimes I will check on it to see how it's doing and all the work is being done on one CPU group (CPU1 or CPU2), so all 32 threads will be crunching on only one of the cpus. When I manually go in and change the affinity on half of them, everything works fine until those units complete and then it reverts back to only running on one CPU. I think it is because server 2016 sees it as one application, and you can only assign it to one cpu group for some reason:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yR9hpXO.png
> 
> Perhaps this is just a bug or something with the Technical Preview, but I would stay away from server 2016 for crunching for now.


Does the windows task manager affinity settings persist once that particular copy of the exe closes? I don't think it does in Win7 and I think thats why I went with Process Lasso for folding as Process Lasso always kept the affinity for a particular exe name each time it opens. I wanted to keep the CPU threads on separate cores from the GPU exe. With task manager I thought I had them do rest once that WU completed and then the exe opened again with default affinity.

As to why they all jumped to 1 CPU instead of both that may be a separate issue.

I have a few Universe WUs stored up, not many though, on the 3570k and E66.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Does the windows task manager affinity settings persist once that particular copy of the exe closes? I don't think it does in Win7 and I think thats why I went with Process Lasso for folding as Process Lasso always kept the affinity for a particular exe name each time it opens. I wanted to keep the CPU threads on separate cores from the GPU exe. With task manager I thought I had them do rest once that WU completed and then the exe opened again with default affinity.
> 
> As to why they all jumped to 1 CPU instead of both that may be a separate issue.
> 
> I have a few Universe WUs stored up, not many though, on the 3570k and E66.


If you look at the screenshot I can only choose to assign the exe to CPU group 1 OR CPU group 2, but not both. So when I change the affinity for half the tasks, the affinity will stick for the next task started that accesses that exe, and then I have the whole problem all over again but on the other CPU group. It is very odd though because this doesn't happen for ALL the projects, just some of them.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> If you look at the screenshot I can only choose to assign the exe to CPU group 1 OR CPU group 2, but not both. So when I change the affinity for half the tasks, the affinity will stick for the next task started that accesses that exe, and then I have the whole problem all over again but on the other CPU group. It is very odd though because this doesn't happen for ALL the projects, just some of them.


Can you run separate clients for both CPU groups?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> If you look at the screenshot I can only choose to assign the exe to CPU group 1 OR CPU group 2, but not both. So when I change the affinity for half the tasks, the affinity will stick for the next task started that accesses that exe, and then I have the whole problem all over again but on the other CPU group. It is very odd though because this doesn't happen for ALL the projects, just some of them.


Linux VM should fix the problem though. Gonna give that a shot.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> If you look at the screenshot I can only choose to assign the exe to CPU group 1 OR CPU group 2, but not both. So when I change the affinity for half the tasks, the affinity will stick for the next task started that accesses that exe, and then I have the whole problem all over again but on the other CPU group. It is very odd though because this doesn't happen for ALL the projects, just some of them.


Ah, so its either keeping the settings for each new instance that starts or its keeping it because one instance is still running. Unlike FAH where there the exe files all close after each WU but BOINC is not SMP so there are separate WUs for each thread. Suspending the project would be able to separate those 2 options.

Does affinity need to be set manually? They just went all to 1 CPU group by default?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Anyone bunkering Universe yet?


I got 104 completed units and 20 in progress WUs on my X79. On my X58 i have 48 completed and 48 in progress WUs.

After i finish the bunkering up i'll try once more to get CSG work.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Does affinity need to be set manually? They just went all to 1 CPU group by default?


Left to it's own devices tasks that use the same EXE will all end up on 1 CPU group. Except for... pogs or CSG I can't remember.


----------



## spdaimon

I'm amazed by the other teams strength with their dinky Core 2 Quads and i3s... strength in numbers I guess.


----------



## Ithanul

Heck, the i3s are not bad. Plus, use less power to boot.

The one in my laptop can do four CSG tasks and finish them in around four hours.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Anyone bunkering Universe yet?


I have 160 ready to upload now. Currently finishing the remaining POGS I have and running CSG. I guess I will see how we do in CSG today before deciding to try and bunker more Universe.


----------



## Ithanul

O crud, China is really on our butts.

We are barely keeping them off of us.

I have my 4770K going and the little i3 in the lappy at CSG. Was trying to get the 1090T to get some, but no luck so far.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Left to it's own devices tasks that use the same EXE will all end up on 1 CPU group. Except for... pogs or CSG I can't remember.


What the deuce....that sucks.

Is that typical of all OSs or 2016? It's been a long time since I had a Socket A 2P system for 2 clients of FAH. I've got a 2P E5-2670 system on its way, probably will be under Linux, so I was wondering if that's something I should expect for these projects.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> What the deuce....that sucks.
> 
> Is that typical of all OSs or 2016? It's been a long time since I had a Socket A 2P system for 2 clients of FAH. I've got a 2P E5-2670 system on its way, probably will be under Linux, so I was wondering if that's something I should expect for these projects.


Just 2016 as far as I am aware. This is the first windows OS that hasn't let me assign affinity to all processors by default. I could probably just download process lassoo and be done with it. But either way i am moving back to 2012 when I actually use this for the purpose I bought it. Since 2016 is still in Technical Preview.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I have 160 ready to upload now. Currently finishing the remaining POGS I have and running CSG. I guess I will see how we do in CSG today before deciding to try and bunker more Universe.


I too will have some universe units to drop. I won't say how many, as that would give other teams knowledge of what to expect


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm amazed by the other teams strength with their dinky Core 2 Quads and i3s... strength in numbers I guess.


CPU crunchin has always been a numbers game. Find the best chip for the job and then get more of them.

That was my approach to GPU's also, find the best for the job and get as many as you can afford. I chose AMD and gambled that Cuda wouldn't beat OCL Which turned out to be correct. Now that Nvidea is building on OCL it really doesn't matter as much which brand GPU you get. they are almost equal depending on project.

It has always been a numbers game.


----------



## BeerCan

Guys I am sorry I did not get my **** together and help the team with this. I have been out of town and slammed at work. This June has been one of the top ten worst months in my life stress wise. Today I will get drunk


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Guys I am sorry I did not get my **** together and help the team with this. I have been out of town and slammed at work. This June has been one of the top ten worst months in my life stress wise. Today I will get drunk


We all have to deal with life Brother, Take a break toss back a few and get ready for the next time.

We got your back....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Guys I am sorry I did not get my **** together and help the team with this. I have been out of town and slammed at work. This June has been one of the top ten worst months in my life stress wise. Today I will get drunk


Unfortunately, there will be many worst months in ones life, and that top ten will expand to top twenty and so forth - just got to live long enough









But before you get trashed today, how about setting up all your rigs and then spam this thread while inebriated


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Guys I am sorry I did not get my **** together and help the team with this. I have been out of town and slammed at work. This June has been one of the top ten worst months in my life stress wise. Today I will get drunk


No problem here. Still over 8 days left to join in on the action if you can between those 12 oz curls.


----------



## BeerCan

Thanks for the sentiments guys, don't get me wrong, most of my problems are first world type. I am more fortunate than many and count my blessings daily.

lanofsong, I never get past 10







no use in holding on to stuff past that, it just complicates things. I am old enough to remember watching the moon landing, on a B&W TV no less, so I have had ample time to build my list LOL


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> No problem here. Still over 8 days left to join in on the action if you can between those 12 oz curls.


What should I jump in on? I could probably get some machines switched over.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What should I jump in on? I could probably get some machines switched over.


Citizen Science Grid if you an get work, universe and Primegrid otherwise.


----------



## Finrond

L'AF just dropped a 9 million bunker in PG, we dropped a spot.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Citizen Science Grid if you an get work, universe and Primegrid otherwise.


Universe event starts in 1d 6h so hold onto any of those if you set that up.


----------



## BeerCan

switched some computers to csg. I only got 2 tasks so far.

btw I am not signed up and the form seems to be locked. Don't know if that is an issue.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> switched some computers to csg. I only got 2 tasks so far.


Have to spam the update button, manually or via something automated. I did a 1 minute auto update and after a half hour had plenty of tasks.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> switched some computers to csg. I only got 2 tasks so far.
> 
> btw I am not signed up and the form seems to be locked. Don't know if that is an issue.


you won't get team pentathlon stats or prizes, but the points count for the team.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> L'AF just dropped a 9 million bunker in PG, we dropped a spot.


In other news we are opening up a gap on the Chinese team in CSG! Hopefully L'AF shot their wad and we get them back shortly.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> you won't get team pentathlon stats or prizes, but the points count for the team.


That's cool. I never sign up for the prizes anyway.


----------



## magic8192

Get those GPUs on prime grid so we can trounce those Frenchmen.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Get those GPUs on prime grid so we can trounce those Frenchmen.


Sneaky buggers. Knew the French where always sneaky.









On other hand. I'm going to bring out my Jagermeister. Still got a nice full bottle of it I bought on the base.







One advantage to military bases. Good darn selection of alcohol. Should of nab some Patron Gold, but darn they are proud of that stuff.

Yes, I'm a nutty gal who likes her hard stuff.

...Ok....I am getting very, very annoyed with peeps over in SG and China aborting PG units. I got 117 PG tasks waiting for validation, but the darn blasted buggers keep aborting the darn things.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> In other news we are opening up a gap on the Chinese team in CSG! Hopefully L'AF shot their wad and we get them back shortly.


Well, there is an image I can't get out of my head now. I was wondering about bunkering with a project that needs a wingman. That would mean that 9M points were validated elsewhere too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Sneaky buggers. Knew the French where always sneaky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other hand. I'm going to bring out my Jagermeister. Still got a nice full bottle of it I bought on the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage to military bases. Good darn selection of alcohol. Should of nab some Patron Gold, but darn they are proud of that stuff.
> 
> Yes, I'm a nutty gal who likes her hard stuff.
> 
> ...Ok....I am getting very, very annoyed with peeps over in SG and China aborting PG units. I got 117 PG tasks waiting for validation, but the darn blasted buggers keep aborting the darn things.


gal? See, I always assume everyone here are guys. I did wonder about the Litten avatar. Although my girlfriend..er..wife, I should say now, which is wierd to say...we just got married over the weekend...has been asking me to play Pokemon with her. We preordered Sun and Moon.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> switched some computers to csg. I only got 2 tasks so far.
> 
> btw I am not signed up and the form seems to be locked. Don't know if that is an issue.


It is a 2 week event, so any contribution is welcome and appreciated. Even if you didn't sign up your individual stats will be tracked. They might be a little off if I grabbed the wrong baseline, but once some tasks validate you will show up in the stats in the 2nd post.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Well, there is an image I can't get out of my head now. I was wondering about bunkering with a project that needs a wingman. That would mean that 9M points were validated elsewhere too.
> gal? See, I always assume everyone here are guys. I did wonder about the Litten avatar. Although my girlfriend..er..wife, I should say now, which is wierd to say...we just got married over the weekend...has been asking me to play Pokemon with her. We preordered Sun and Moon.


Congrats man! Or is it: you life is over now? One of those.


----------



## Finrond

Not getting any CSG work, rigs going idle, try to get universe tasks, project down for maintenance. le sigh


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Well, there is an image I can't get out of my head now. I was wondering about bunkering with a project that needs a wingman. That would mean that 9M points were validated elsewhere too.
> gal? See, I always assume everyone here are guys. I did wonder about the Litten avatar. Although my girlfriend..er..wife, I should say now, which is wierd to say...we just got married over the weekend...has been asking me to play Pokemon with her. We preordered Sun and Moon.


Hehe, yeah, I notice that what most assume on here. Heck, even more so in person since most look at me and don't think I'm a nerdy gal at all (I look more like a tomboy gal who can kick someones butt into the ground). Even when I was out in California people assume I was not into computers, science, etc. Especially after they hear my accent. Funny thing, most Southerners here think my accent is on the light side.

I still need to preorder Sun. Still hoping they tease a few more new Pokemon out.







Be sweet if Litten turns out to be Fire/Dark. I love my Dark combo Pokemon.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ...Ok....I am getting very, very annoyed with peeps over in SG and China aborting PG units. I got 117 PG tasks waiting for validation, but the darn blasted buggers keep aborting the darn things.


Not only them, some P3D guys are aborting their tasks as well.


----------



## Ithanul

What the heck is up with that!?

The units don't take that long to do.


----------



## Finrond

They are probably aborting tasks that have a competing team as the wingman.

Pretty dirty trick in my book, but there aren't any rules against it I don't think.


----------



## Ithanul

Grrrr, they where doing that last year in Einstein. That crap pisses me off. My out put should be at 800K, but because of this crap I only got like 551K validated.

Seriously, do I need to go teach some peeps some manners.









Well, I got a lovely growing list of repeat offenders going now.

There are from Team China:

msy1982
c11220

From TeAm AnandTech

Pokey

From USA

Matthew Williams

From SETI.Germany

OM

From Planet 3DNow!

[email protected]

From Das Kartell

Dinggel

From Meisterkuehler.de

kane

These are the ones so far I have seen repeats across several of my workunits.
Also note: I am currently keeping a Excel spreedsheet with their names, the workunit they aborted, computer number, and team name.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> They are probably aborting tasks that have a competing team as the wingman.
> 
> Pretty dirty trick in my book, but there aren't any rules against it I don't think.


No rules against it that I can find, but it is also a bit premature on their part it doesn't really aid them now might in the last day but there is still three and a half days to go for Primegrid.
So it doesn't make any sense.

And it isn't really enough to effect the outcome anyway...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> No rules against it that I can find, but it is also a bit premature on their part it doesn't really aid them now might in the last day but there is still three and a half days to go for Primegrid.
> So it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> And it isn't really enough to effect the outcome anyway...


Yeah, but it sure annoying.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, but it sure annoying.


Yeah I can understand that, but tomorrow evening when the day is officially over there won't be any more point in downloading anymore PG for me, the event will be over when I run out of WU's With a bit of a cushion.

We should also know what the sprint project is. (hopefully a GPU project) Of which I can bunker fresh.....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> If anybody is looking for a project to run, CSG is the one. We have managed a narrow lead all night, but it is razor thin!


I usually have at least one thread on csg at all times, although tonight we might see more (all depends on how much priority BOINC Manager gives to Universe when I let it start crunching). Would definitely help if work units were coming out more often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> CSG is always running on one rig but I will switch all I7's (PG GPU rigs) to CSG later.
> 
> Anyone bunkering Universe yet?


I have 45 or so tasks that I meant to fire up and bunker, but wound up picking up more pogs and csg to try and keep solidifying our position against oncoming threats. I'll be starting work on my bunker tonight though.

.... Also, Ithanul is a woman? What's it like getting the reverse of what I get on forums?







Lol (for those that don't get that bit, sooooooooo many people have assumed I'm a woman over time here on ocn, simply because I have a husband)


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> sooooooooo many people have assumed I'm a woman over time here on ocn


Well until someone posted your picture anyway


----------



## bfromcolo

Well now to see if CNT or LAF have a big bunker to hit us with in POGS, I sure hope our lead holds up. Looks like Team China picked up the pace a little in CSG, crunch on!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well until someone posted your picture anyway


Lol yeah, a picture I had totally forgotten I had posted in the forums ages ago. Hey, at least if one looks at things statistically... You did have about a 90% chance of being correct









I do love how some people get confused because I talk and refer to myself as masculine yet I say I have a husband. It's kind of cute the confusion it causes.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> sooooooooo many people have assumed I'm a woman over time here on ocn, simply because I have a husband)


I always thought you were a guy.....

I guess I've gotten into the habit of thinking that mostly guys do crunchin. (well that is true to a point)









But it's good to see the ladies involved. (now as I revise my online vocabulary to reflect the greater emphasis on civility)
















Ithanul


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, but it sure annoying.


Not to mention time consuming. Who has time to go through and one by one abort tasks or even know whos on thier team. I keep my computers anonymous because of this...and I don't want you guys to learn of my secret weapons.







Nah..I don't have any....or do I?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Lol yeah, a picture I had totally forgotten I had posted in the forums ages ago. Hey, at least if one looks at things statistically... You did have about a 90% chance of being correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love how some people get confused because I talk and refer to myself as masculine yet I say I have a husband. It's kind of cute the confusion it causes.


Well I have to admit I was confused for a sec when you mentioned husband and I saw your quote about writing a book.. I realized that some states are more progressive than mine. But hell, I danced for a bit with my bestman because the man of honor decided to dance with my wife. Oh, man of honor and best man danced together too.lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> sooooooooo many people have assumed I'm a woman over time here on ocn
> 
> 
> 
> Well until someone posted your picture anyway
Click to expand...

Do you have any questions?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well now to see if CNT or LAF have a big bunker to hit us with in POGS, I sure hope our lead holds up. Looks like Team China picked up the pace a little in CSG, crunch on!


Marathon;
Looks like we still have overtakes on both #4 CNT & #3 SG in the marathon but we need to step it up if we really mean to take them. Looks like #6 China has fallen off a bit and #7 GC has bailed. (unless they are bunkering towards the finish)

City Run;
Pogs is over, we hung on to our 5th place finish.

Cross Country;
We weathered the LAF bunker dump storm in fine fashion and are solidly in 5th place, substantial production increases over #6 LAF & #7 Boinc Italy. But we would need a substantial production increase to gain on #4 CNT & #3 SUSA Probably barring anymore bunker dumps solidly in 5th place.

Overall;

Starting out day 7 we are solidly in fifth place.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do you have any questions?



Why is there something rather than nothing?
How do you explain human nature?
What happens to a person at death?
How do you determine right and wrong?
How do you know that you know?

So many questions, or was that directed at him?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> .... Also, Ithanul is a woman? What's it like getting the reverse of what I get on forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol (for those that don't get that bit, sooooooooo many people have assumed I'm a woman over time here on ocn, simply because I have a husband)


It don't bother me much. I been mistaken since the days of PSO ep1&2 and Halo 2. I actually rather be thought as a dude since people seem to act different when they find out you are a gal. I'm usually tomboyish in nature so I act more like a guy anyways. Other women actually confuse me at times with how they act.

I actually have been mistaken in real life as a guy. Tend to have my hair very short and dress more like in between so people sometimes have a hard time figuring if I'm a women or a man. Especially down here in the South I get stared at big time (a lot of the older folks really don't like how I dress as a gal).

But I remember you mentioning at times you have a husband, but also re call you referring yourself as a guy. Which don't throw me off much since I spent six years in North California not far from San Fran. I say one thing, North California and the South lands like Alabama are extremely different in how people respond to things such as that and well other subject matter that best not to get into on here.


----------



## BulletBait

Hey, sorry guys, no idea how long my computer's been out. Had a storm during the day, lightning, thunder, rain, hail, ect ect.

I'm in progress of bringing her back up right now. It's going to be a few though, when it crashed, it messed up my OCs and corrupted the video drivers.

Edit: Going off my last upload, it would seem 5.5 hours ago

Edit 2: Back up and running. I'm expecting errors on the first few CSG that got rolled by the storm though.


----------



## Ithanul

Wooo, over 1mil in PG now. I maybe get the same amount of points I got in Einstein last year.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Not to mention time consuming. Who has time to go through and one by one abort tasks or even know whos on thier team. I keep my computers anonymous because of this...and I don't want you guys to learn of my secret weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah..I don't have any....or do I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have to admit I was confused for a sec when you mentioned husband and I saw your quote about writing a book.. I realized that some states are more progressive than mine. But hell, I danced for a bit with my bestman because the man of honor decided to dance with my wife. Oh, man of honor and best man danced together too.lol


Oh, you have secret weapons, but they're whatever liquor you prefer, and also quite possibly cookies. In other words even ninjas and wizards teamed up together wouldn't be able to figure out your secrets...

As for the quote, it was a joke Bassplayer made a while back because I'm known for writing one or two page replies... Especially to things most people could easily just answer with a single sentence.







It's also become a joke in the benching Skype chat that if I'm typing for more than twenty seconds to "get the scroll wheel ready, Wulfe is writing an essay or short story" ^_^;;;;

And hey, nothing wrong with dancing! ... This coming from the guy who somehow didn't get arrested for doing a European form of dance that was popular some time ago with the youngsters (jumpstyle) all the way down a crosswalk (perfectly on one of the lines too) right in front of a police wagon on a busy Friday night.... Just outside the downtown core. Oh, and it was back when it was new ish in Europe so nobody in Canada even really knew what it was (at least here in Alberta lol). Friend of mine seriously was surprised I didn't get arrested for drunken shenanigans despite being sober.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> It don't bother me much. I been mistaken since the days of PSO ep1&2 and Halo 2. I actually rather be thought as a dude since people seem to act different when they find out you are a gal. I'm usually tomboyish in nature so I act more like a guy anyways. Other women actually confuse me at times with how they act.
> 
> I actually have been mistaken in real life as a guy. Tend to have my hair very short and dress more like in between so people sometimes have a hard time figuring if I'm a women or a man. Especially down here in the South I get stared at big time (a lot of the older folks really don't like how I dress as a gal).
> 
> But I remember you mentioning at times you have a husband, but also re call you referring yourself as a guy. Which don't throw me off much since I spent six years in North California not far from San Fran. I say one thing, North California and the South lands like Alabama are extremely different in how people respond to things such as that and well other subject matter that best not to get into on here.


Interestingly enough, a few of my closest friends over the years have been women, and they're geeks too, although some of them you wouldn't know (one is an obvious exception, but that's because she married a really geeky woman, and so they have like two full shelves of pop! vinyl figurines)... Another of them could out trash talk pretty much any guy who tried, and was especially good at taking everyone by surprise in Natural Selection - our lan parties back in the day had a LOT of good natured swearing aimed at her surprise jumps out of nowhere followed by claims of revenge... And of course she'd get them a few more times before one of them finally got her and a triumphant cheer would go up through the room....

For women, I hope I don't treat them any different once I find out the person behind the nick is such... Well, I get pretty apologetic if I was calling someone a he before and then find out that hey, they're actually a woman, but I'm just that way. I do my best to call people how they prefer, especially with names (I feel really bad if I accidentally call someone the wrong name, even common slip ups like Diane/Diana)...

As for the differences between regions, such sort of sounds like how it is here in the prairies when you compare to cities that are much more open (like Toronto or Vancouver), but on a larger scale. And yes, I definitely agree, such is a topic not for this forum


----------



## spdaimon

POGs is over? I thought we had 8 hours.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep it is over. We held 5th place. Now onto Universe!!!! As the great beyond awaits us.


----------



## 4thKor

Which AMD CPU's are best for BOINC? Thinking of putting a AMD system together and trying out one of the new cards when they come out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep it is over. We held 5th place. Now onto Universe!!!! As the great beyond awaits us.


Yeaaah, I might swap over to BOINCtask or whatever it's called a lot sooner, since manager just likes to go "oh hey, you have CSG NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM" instead of getting my bunker going. But whoooooo, Universe.... of... spaaace. or something.

...Odd that I'm this silly tonight.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do you have any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there something rather than nothing? Because without something their would be nothing.
> How do you explain human nature? It's natural to that human.
> What happens to a person at death? Your spark plug and ignition system stops.
> How do you determine right and wrong? Right is always to the right but sometimes it is wrong.
> How do you know that you know? I have to put on my yoga pants to answer that and it is not pretty.
> So many questions, or was that directed at him?
Click to expand...

Do you have any more questions?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Which AMD CPU's are best for BOINC? Thinking of putting a AMD system together and trying out one of the new cards when they come out.












Maybe an Opteron...

You should just wait for Zen or stick that 4xx in an Intel system for now.

Otherwise, get an Athlon or 8320. Both are on dead end boards though, AM3+ and FM2+ are out now, AM4 is in with this Bristol Ridge release.

I'd still just wait for Zen though.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an Opteron...
> 
> You should just wait for Zen or stick that 4xx in an Intel system for now.
> 
> Otherwise, get an Athlon or 8320. Both are on dead end boards though, AM3+ and FM2+ are out now, AM4 is in with this Bristol Ridge release.
> 
> I'd still just wait for Zen though.


The Opterons did better on POGS than my Xeons.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The Opterons did better on POGS than my Xeons.


Yeah, but the way the question was phrased made it seem like he didn't want a server proc, but a consumer x86. That's why I said maybe.

I didn't say Opterons were bad, but the consumer FX lines can't hold a candle to Intel in BOINC right now. I've been getting obliterated myself.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Yeah, but the way the question was phrased made it seem like he didn't want a server proc, but a consumer x86. That's why I said maybe.
> 
> I didn't say Opterons were bad, but the consumer FX lines can't hold a candle to Intel in BOINC right now. I've been getting obliterated myself.










I agree that for gaming/workstation intel is pretty far ahead of AMD. I hope Zen is good because I am tired of high priced Intel chips.


----------



## BulletBait

Well, back up and running, seems it was the PG units that threw errors, not CSG.

This will be the 3rd time I've had to pass @Starbomba.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Which AMD CPU's are best for BOINC? Thinking of putting a AMD system together and trying out one of the new cards when they come out.


Depends on the amount of money you want to spend.

AMD is the 16-core - Abu Dhabi MCM (6366 HE and above) Socket G-34 and you can go quad processor with it. Opterons are the top when it comes to AMD.

There are a few g-34 quad motherboards that will support quad GPU's also. (64 cores in the same box there are surprisingly a lot of these rigs crunchin Boinc)

It really depends on how much you want to or have to spend.

Any modern G-34 should be able to handle a 16 core Opteron.


----------



## spdaimon

I just jumped past lanofsong and Finrod in PrimeGrid. Pretty happy being in the top 10 overall. I took a old work laptop that wasnt doing anything (been sitting on the shelf for 2 yrs) and loaded W10 and got some CSG crunching on it too. So apprearently there is work, just a crap shoot I guess. PrimeGrid is telling me there is no work either, but I wonder if its because I hit a WU limit somewhere.

EDIT: Was wondering how they abort workunits that are not team mates (at least that is what we are assuming), could be that they just dump a bunch of WUs for some reason. Curious about it myself, I looked through my work units...there are a few that are aborted, some by someone with no team affilation. You'd have to look through your list online, look at each one, then open boinc, find the WU and abort it. Seems like a lot of work. Would need some script to effectively do it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> *I just jumped past lanofsong* and Finrod in PrimeGrid. Pretty happy being in the top 10 overall. I took a old work laptop that wasnt doing anything (been sitting on the shelf for 2 yrs) and loaded W10 and got some CSG crunching on it too. So apprearently there is work, just a crap shoot I guess. PrimeGrid is telling me there is no work either, but I wonder if its because I hit a WU limit somewhere.
> 
> EDIT: Was wondering how they abort workunits that are not team mates (at least that is what we are assuming), could be that they just dump a bunch of WUs for some reason. Curious about it myself, I looked through my work units...there are a few that are aborted, some by someone with no team affilation. You'd have to look through your list online, look at each one, then open boinc, find the WU and abort it. Seems like a lot of work. Would need some script to effectively do it.


I think i just took care of that....uploaded a bunch of units as i attempted a small bunkering test, only to find my GPU's had run out of work overnight - my math is obviously off. I also spent some time updating my nvidia drivers as BOINC kept informing me that the newest driver were recommended









CSG is hit or miss...@bfromcolo how did you go about changing the time between fetching units from the server...for Ubuntu please








I can't spam the update button while asleep.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think i just took care of that....uploaded a bunch of units as i attempted a small bunkering test, only to find my GPU's had run out of work overnight - my math is obviously off. I also spent some time updating my nvidia drivers as BOINC kept informing me that the newest driver were recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSG is hit or miss...@bfromcolo how did you go about changing the time between fetching units from the server...for Ubuntu please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't spam the update button while asleep.


Well I am running the script in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1597161/7th-boinc-pentathlon-marathon-citizen-science-grid-project-support/120 but it's a Windows command file that I configured to remotely update my two Linux systems every 60 seconds. Pretty much run it for a while and it will collect units for you. I am sure something similar could be done in Linux but I don't know how off hand.


----------



## bfromcolo

Try this.

Open a terminal.

$ cd /var/lib/boinc-client

$ sudo su

$ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update

That should update once a minute on the local system. Adjust the timer as you see fit. ^C to stop it.


----------



## Ithanul

The funky thing is my 1090T on stock clocks just eat units for breakfast compare to my 4770K on stock clocks. Kind of weird considering how old the Thuban is.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Open a terminal.
> 
> $ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
> $ sudo su
> $ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> 
> That should update once a minute on the local system. Adjust the timer as you see fit. ^C to stop it.


OMG Thank you!!! I finally have CPU work even though "project has no tasks available."


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Open a terminal.
> 
> $ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
> 
> $ sudo su
> 
> $ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> 
> That should update once a minute on the local system. Adjust the timer as you see fit. ^C to stop it.


THANK YOU!! +100


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think i just took care of that....uploaded a bunch of units as i attempted a small bunkering test, only to find my GPU's had run out of work overnight - my math is obviously off. I also spent some time updating my nvidia drivers as BOINC kept informing me that the newest driver were recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSG is hit or miss...@bfromcolo how did you go about changing the time between fetching units from the server...for Ubuntu please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't spam the update button while asleep.


I still might catch you. My 780TIs havent been working too well. Switched the 980s back on. Tried running both and tripped the circuit. :/


----------



## bfromcolo

On my laptop I am getting this error trying to connect to the Pentathlon website, but on my desktop it seems to be working fine?

*Our services aren't available right now*

We're working to restore all services as soon as possible. Please check back soon.

Ref A: B72FE279AAC643D98D6C870E2B1BF05C Ref B: DAD7DBE4506B22788AE66E2E9B9DCAC4 Ref C: Sat Jun 11 08:42:00 2016 PST


----------



## tictoc

No issues here connecting to the Pent site, and the stats were updated at 16:00 UTC (15 minutes ago).


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> No issues here connecting to the Pent site, and the stats were updated at 16:00 UTC (15 minutes ago).


Its only from my laptop, I was using FF above. Even IE has issues, first it says it doesn't trust the certificate and then gives me a 404. Not sure what the heck is going on.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Its only from my laptop, I was using FF above. Even IE has issues, first it says it doesn't trust the certificate and then gives me a 404. Not sure what the heck is going on.


Give it a restart.

EDIT: It's IE, it will always have issues.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> .... Also, Ithanul is a woman? What's it like getting the reverse of what I get on forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol (for those that don't get that bit, sooooooooo many people have assumed I'm a woman over time here on ocn, simply because I have a husband)


Wait... I think I knew you were a guy a while back, but then I was off the forums for a time, saw you reference your husband and assumed woman, now confirmed man... What a wild ride from start to finish!

Congrats on the marriage though!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Give it a restart.
> 
> EDIT: It's IE, it will always have issues.


IE and FF are both having issues. Every other website I go to seems fine. I have restarted, scanned with Defender and MalwareBytes, cleared all the history and cache. Nothing odd in the firewall settings. Tried running with add-ons disabled, all for naught. Downloading a fresh copy of 10 now, on my blazing fast 5M DSL connection, will hopefully have it straightened out this evening.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> IE and FF are both having issues. Every other website I go to seems fine. I have restarted, scanned with Defender and MalwareBytes, cleared all the history and cache. Nothing odd in the firewall settings. Tried running with add-ons disabled, all for naught. Downloading a fresh copy of 10 now, on my blazing fast 5M DSL connection, will hopefully have it straightened out this evening.


5M DSL? Oh.. oh I am so so sorry:



I am guaranteed I think 75M from comcast, actual performance is ~96mbps (they over-provision everyone's connection to make sure you get the guaranteed rate)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Wait... I think I knew you were a guy a while back, but then I was off the forums for a time, saw you reference your husband and assumed woman, now confirmed man... What a wild ride from start to finish!
> 
> Congrats on the marriage though!


Many thanks! Technically it's common law as we haven't really bothered into looking into what kind of paperwork we'll need for it to actually be official... part of that is because we're both tech geeks and would rather spend the time and effort for all of that stuff on truly important stuff, like computer games and parts







One of these days we'll actually get around to doing it.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5M DSL? Oh.. oh I am so so sorry:
> 
> 
> 
> I am guaranteed I think 75M from comcast, actual performance is ~96mbps (they over-provision everyone's connection to make sure you get the guaranteed rate)


Ew Comcast. Well, as long as they aren't trying that data limit cap. At any rate, I hate ISPs in general. TWC keeps advertising "blazing fast speeds" at about $20/month, yet we pay $45/month for 6Mbps.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Ew Comcast. Well, as long as they aren't trying that data limit cap. At any rate, I hate ISPs in general. TWC keeps advertising "blazing fast speeds" at about $20/month, yet we pay $45/month for 6Mbps.


$80/month for 5M/800k and a hardwired phone line (wife wont let me get rid of the phone line in case of zombie apocalypse and the cell phones stop working) from Century Link. For another $15 a month I could upgrade to ultra fast 7.5M.


----------



## tictoc

Up here the only thing we have available is CenturyLink or satellite. The service is actually pretty good and, since I have been a long time CenturyLink/Qwest customer I am only paying $35/month for 20/1.


----------



## 4thKor

Got to say I enjoy reading the "announcer" on the BOINC home page. Quite colorful. Reminds me of the horse races when I was a kid.

Why is the Sprint not listed in the events?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Why is the Sprint not listed in the events?


It will show up once they announce what and when the project is.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Ew Comcast. Well, as long as they aren't trying that data limit cap. At any rate, I hate ISPs in general. TWC keeps advertising "blazing fast speeds" at about $20/month, yet we pay $45/month for 6Mbps.


At least yours is cheaper.

I got the amazing 700+ pings and 80 dollar a month bill with 20GB cap. Got to love satellite. /s

It either that or dail-up out here.

Thank goodness these units are like KB or very small MB.


----------



## bfromcolo

And to think once upon a time I remember what an amazing upgrade it was to go from a 300 baud acoustic coupler to a 1200 baud modem.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> And to think once upon a time I remember what an amazing upgrade it was to go from a 300 baud acoustic coupler to a 1200 baud modem.


I started with 2400 baud, but I still was calling 300 baud only BBS's.... then when I upgraded to 14.4k it was like the heavens opened up and sea's parted...it was amazing.


----------



## Ithanul

LoL, yeah, I am not sure if I ever mess with those speeds. I thought it was amazing enough when my Dad finally got us the dail-up when I was in middle school (our provider use to be Graceba before they got bought out).

Though, I remember begging my Uncle every chance I got if I could use his computer since he had cable internet. Plus, my Granparents had cable TV too, so I be begging and doing anything to get the chance to be over there.







Especially on Saturday mornings. Heck, you be little and stuck with only having three TV channels. You consider everything else to be a treasure which I still do to this day since I grew up with not much. Probably the reason I have a extremely strong imagination since half the time I had nothing to entertain myself with. Bad thing about this, I get bored by most movies, books, video games, etc. unless they got a very interesting world or story to keep my attention.

On other note, storm moving in.....hope it don't cut the internet off for me (crappy other thing about satellite).


----------



## 4thKor

Just picked up a SuperMicro X8DAL-i mobo and twin X5675 hexacore's with 24gb RAM. Guess I'll be BOINC'in full time now.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just picked up a SuperMicro X8DAL-i mobo and twin X5675 hexacore's with 24gb RAM. Guess I'll be BOINC'in full time now.


I'd like to get some of those, I was thinking of getting some E5-2670's but I'm afraid of what my electric bill would look like. Those X5675's have a lower TDP so it may save some electric.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just picked up a SuperMicro X8DAL-i mobo and twin X5675 hexacore's with 24gb RAM. Guess I'll be BOINC'in full time now.


Sweet! Be sure to post all the details here http://www.overclock.net/t/1597112/budget-boinc-server-club


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just picked up a SuperMicro X8DAL-i mobo and twin X5675 hexacore's with 24gb RAM. Guess I'll be BOINC'in full time now.


Haha you've been bitten by the bug as well. I've got one of those e5-2670 systems from natex on the way.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'd like to get some of those, I was thinking of getting some E5-2670's but I'm afraid of what my electric bill would look like. Those X5675's have a lower TDP so it may save some electric.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Sweet! Be sure to post all the details here http://www.overclock.net/t/1597112/budget-boinc-server-club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Haha you've been bitten by the bug as well. I've got one of those e5-2670 systems from natex on the way.


I've been wanting a 2P for a LONG time. Figured now was as good a time as any!

Wanting to run some CPU's in BOINC. Been awhile since I've messed with one. Used to run a Q9550 at 4.2 ghz folding 24/7 before GPU's took over. Definitely a challenge! Never could get that sucker to 4.25 though. Trashed the OS several times trying.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I won't lie, I can't wait to get a 2P myself, as such will be a good deal of fun I suspect.


----------



## lanofsong

I bought a 4P from @Klue22







running CSG very nicely (when i have tasks)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I bought a 4P from @Klue22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running CSG very nicely (when i have tasks)


My 2P will be better than your 4P (here we go again) !


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I bought a 4P from @Klue22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running CSG very nicely (when i have tasks)


Did you try the update commands I post a few pages ago. You should have plenty of tasks.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My 2P will be better than your 4P (here we go again) !










I am also looking into a 2P intel machine sometime between now and next Pentathon


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Did you try the update commands I post a few pages ago. You should have plenty of tasks.


Yup, i wrote the reply but forgot to post it...that is what happens with several instances of OCN open







. Again, thanks very much


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So, curious question.... I have BOINC set to switch projects every 60 minutes, but with CSG, PrimeGrid, and [email protected] all running BOINCtasks only seems to want to let CSG do work. Is there a particular trick to make it so the two cpu projects play well together?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So, curious question.... I have BOINC set to switch projects every 60 minutes, but with CSG, PrimeGrid, and [email protected] all running BOINCtasks only seems to want to let CSG do work. Is there a particular trick to make it so the two cpu projects play well together?


I have never had good luck with letting BOINC switch on time. Much more reliable to use an app_config.xml file in the project's directory and set a specific number of tasks.

Quote:


> <app_config>
> <project_max_concurrent>6</project_max_concurrent>
> </app_config>


edit - requires 7.4.22 or later of BOINC I think. If you are in Windows or a recent Ubuntu this will work, Mint is still shipping an older version and it doesn't. Re-read the config files from the manager.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5M DSL? Oh.. oh I am so so sorry:
> 
> 
> 
> I am guaranteed I think 75M from comcast, actual performance is ~96mbps (they over-provision everyone's connection to make sure you get the guaranteed rate)


I get about 122M down / 20M up here with Comcast Blast! service. I think I pay $55-60 each month. I dunno, my bill seems to go up and up. $180 a month for my wife to watch a few shows.







Ala carte isn't much cheaper for those that want to cord cut. Using HBO Now! and other streaming apps, they're around $8 a month. It adds up quick if you want a few channels. Its a racket I tell ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'd like to get some of those, I was thinking of getting some E5-2670's but I'm afraid of what my electric bill would look like. Those X5675's have a lower TDP so it may save some electric.


Well, The 5675s have 95W TDP, and the E5-2670 has 115W TDP. From what I understand, TDP doesn't necessarily mean the power used. An overclocked 5675 could use more power, and run hotter than the E5. At least thats my understanding. You can't overclock a E5-2670, not easily anyhow. Maybe a Rampage IV will allow you? I got mine in a P9X79-E WS, and I can't get it to overclock at all. cpu-upgrade.com listed either the Asrock X79 Extreme 6 or Asus P9X79 WS as having official support. I found a -E version. It still runs pretty hot at full load. I had mine cooled with a Corsair H70, but it would hit 80+C. Probably because it was sucking in 40C air. I got a Corsair 100i GTX and have it as an intake on the HAF XB I am using. Keeps it around 55C max now.

P.S. @lanofsong ... passed you again.


----------



## Ithanul

That the biggest problem I have with Xeon systems....I just can't find a mobo I want. I can find the Xeons though all over the place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also looking into a 2P intel machine sometime between now and next Pentathon


Me too. Plus, it will give me some experience working with a server which I need the experience big time since I work on occasion with a Dell Poweredge that runs virtual machines of 2008 R2 on it. Crazy thing is wiring it up since the bugger got a SAN smack to it for its HDD storage needs.

Though, I want to smack the bugger who thought a router with no direct fiber hook was a smart idea. We had to use little translation bridges to hook into the fiber back bone and then one of stupid things die on us right in a exercise.







Thankfully it was not during high tempo. Otherwise that could of got ugly quick.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also looking into a 2P intel machine sometime between now and next Pentathon


I'm thinking of doing the same. Get another E5 2670 and a mobo to go along with it. Either that, or buy a SR-2 and another X5650.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Well, The 5675s have 95W TDP, and the E5-2670 has 115W TDP. From what I understand, TDP doesn't necessarily mean the power used. An overclocked 5675 could use more power, and run hotter than the E5. At least thats my understanding. You can't overclock a E5-2670, not easily anyhow. Maybe a Rampage IV will allow you? I got mine in a P9X79-E WS, and I can't get it to overclock at all. cpu-upgrade.com listed either the Asrock X79 Extreme 6 or Asus P9X79 WS as having official support. I found a -E version. It still runs pretty hot at full load. I had mine cooled with a Corsair H70, but it would hit 80+C. Probably because it was sucking in 40C air. I got a Corsair 100i GTX and have it as an intake on the HAF XB I am using. Keeps it around 55C max now.


My 2670 refuses to be OCed on my RIVBE no matter what i do. These 2xxx and 4xxx Xeons come completely locked. Only some of the 1xxx series come unlocked, but those are OEM only, thus hard to find and overpriced as hell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That the biggest problem I have with Xeon systems....I just can't find a mobo I want. I can find the Xeons though all over the place.


My biggest problem is finding money in my wallet to fund that build


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> My biggest problem is finding money in my wallet to fund that build


Well, that too.







Especially with me. I have to split it between computers, drawing/painting, puzzles, and my motorcycle.

Plus, the occasionally wanting of power tools. Since I would love one day to have a enough to where I can build things from metal and wood. I especially want a 3D printer very badly.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I get about 122M down / 20M up here with Comcast Blast! service. I think I pay $55-60 each month. I dunno, my bill seems to go up and up. $180 a month for my wife to watch a few shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ala carte isn't much cheaper for those that want to cord cut. Using HBO Now! and other streaming apps, they're around $8 a month. It adds up quick if you want a few channels. Its a racket I tell ya.
> Well, The 5675s have 95W TDP, and the E5-2670 has 115W TDP. From what I understand, TDP doesn't necessarily mean the power used. An overclocked 5675 could use more power, and run hotter than the E5. At least thats my understanding. You can't overclock a E5-2670, not easily anyhow. Maybe a Rampage IV will allow you? I got mine in a P9X79-E WS, and I can't get it to overclock at all. cpu-upgrade.com listed either the Asrock X79 Extreme 6 or Asus P9X79 WS as having official support. I found a -E version. It still runs pretty hot at full load. I had mine cooled with a Corsair H70, but it would hit 80+C. Probably because it was sucking in 40C air. I got a Corsair 100i GTX and have it as an intake on the HAF XB I am using. Keeps it around 55C max now.
> 
> P.S. @lanofsong ... passed you again.


What GPU's are you running? I have 2x980's (full time) and a 780Ti (part time







)


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That the biggest problem I have with Xeon systems....I just can't find a mobo I want. I can find the Xeons though all over the place.
> .


I just picked up an Intel S2600IP4 from ebay. It is new surplus and I got it in a server case with dual 1200 watt Power supplies a 16 drive hot swap setup, everything but CPU/Memory/Drives for $300. It is one loud mofo, but it moves a ton of air straight through the case and with 4 PCIe x16 slots, It could probably handle 4 video cards as it sits. I am just CPU boincing it right now, but I have plans for it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I have never had good luck with letting BOINC switch on time. Much more reliable to use an app_config.xml file in the project's directory and set a specific number of tasks.
> 
> edit - requires 7.4.22 or later of BOINC I think. If you are in Windows or a recent Ubuntu this will work, Mint is still shipping an older version and it doesn't. Re-read the config files from the manager.


I'll definitely keep such in mind. I think the biggest problem I'm running into at the moment is that since the universe work units aren't uploading it isn't updating the run time on them and so still thinks it will take a full 14.5 hours each (instead of the just over 3 hours each one actually takes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> My 2670 refuses to be OCed on my RIVBE no matter what i do. These 2xxx and 4xxx Xeons come completely locked. Only some of the 1xxx series come unlocked, but those are OEM only, thus hard to find and overpriced as hell.


Also keep in mind that Broadwell based ones definitely are unable to be overclocked, even the 1xxx series. V3 was, but v4 is a definite no go.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What GPU's are you running? I have 2x980's (full time) and a 780Ti (part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


3 980TIs, 1 980, and a Titan Black. The 980, Titan, and 980 TI have been more or less full time. Doing about 2M/day according to Free-DC. Could probably push a little harder, but its hot enough already







.

3 Minutes to jump in the pool and swim! I'm ready to go...just got my swim trunks today. Going to Ocean City on Wed. for a little R&R and "mini-honeymoon" as she puts it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 3 980TIs, 1 980, and a Titan Black. The 980, Titan, and 980 TI have been more or less full time. Doing about 2M/day according to Free-DC. Could probably push a little harder, but its hot enough already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL no wonder you are putting a beat down on me


----------



## emoga

Rosetta for the sprint, interesting...


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> LOL no wonder you are putting a beat down on me


Yeah..just got the Titan a couple days ago off fleabay for a good price I think... ~$400. It was a steal. I've been updating my arsenal the past few weeks in prep for this...and it doesn't hurt that we got a lot of cash as wedding gifts. At least I get to buy something fun, while the wife got all the cookware. lol


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Rosetta for the sprint, interesting...


Yes it is, I was expecting another GPU project. I am traveling on the 15th but I should be able to bunker some points and let them go before I leave. It would be nice to contribute to all 5 projects.


----------



## Ithanul

The Swimming section just got started. I have my 1090T doing Universe. Leaving my 4770K, the lappy, and Tab S on CSG.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Rosetta for the sprint, interesting...


My my, interesting indeed. I suspect it's going to be a tight fight until the very end, which is good!


----------



## mmonnin

It's sad that GPUs will be of no use in 2 days.


----------



## Ithanul

O well, so far been a very good run for us.









I just hope next year I have a 2P system I can use to do more workunits with.

Anyway, back to playing FE Conquest. Darn missions are getting pretty hard now. At least it harder than FE Awakening.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially with me. I have to split it between computers, drawing/painting, puzzles, and my *motorcycle*.
> 
> Plus, the occasionally wanting of power tools. Since I would love one day to have a enough to where I can build things from metal and wood. I especially want a 3D printer very badly.


BOOM KEYWORD RECOGNIZED! ALERT ALERT WE HAVE ANOTHER RIDER IN OUR MIDST!

What do you ride?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> BOOM KEYWORD RECOGNIZED! ALERT ALERT WE HAVE ANOTHER RIDER IN OUR MIDST!
> 
> What do you ride?


A Suzuki S40 Boulevard.







Its my first motorcycle and I love it to death. I actually need to buy new tires for it and get a custom exhaust put on (stock is crazy silent). Plan to put some nice white wall tires since it has the white pearlescent paint on it.

Not a picture of mine (mine needs some polishing done), but the same color.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> A Suzuki S40 Boulevard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my first motorcycle and I love it to death. I actually need to buy new tires for it and get a custom exhaust put on (stock is crazy silent). Plan to put some nice white wall tires since it has the white pearlescent paint on it.
> 
> Not a picture of mine (mine needs some polishing done), but the same color.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!!! I am on my third already, but I started on a 250, went to a 500 and now I ride this monstrosity:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Don't be fooled, It looks warm outside in that picture but IIRC it was maybe 35 degrees out (2 celcius to everyone else)


----------



## spdaimon

Nice bikes! I just asked my wife if I can get a bike. She said no. Too dangerous.







Need something to get to work on when my Subaroo finally goes...freak head gasket is leaking.


----------



## bfromcolo

Been a while since I had a motorcycle. First one was a Honda Superhawk, followed by a Honda 360, and a Honda pre-K 750, and a Norton Commando. Now I have 4 bicycles...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Nice bikes! I just asked my wife if I can get a bike. She said no. Too dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need something to get to work on when my Subaroo finally goes...freak head gasket is leaking.


Hide it in the shed she'll never notice!


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, the big bikes are nice. I just can't handle one that big.

I need to finish up my electric bicycle though. Just need to buy the battery (most expensive thing to buy). Of course I have my nice Fuji Roubaix for when I want to cycle.







Which I need to get back into, that 1.5mile during my PT test in this heat wore me out big time. Still though, at least I still ran my usual time. Though, I felt like I was going to pass out near the end. Never care much for running, still 14min and a few secs still not bad.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All these cruisers and my dream bike is a Triumph Street Triple....... Oh, and did I mention that I work not that far away from Harley Davidson, but I just can't get myself to even look at their bikes? It isn't the price, it isn't anything else... I dunno, just never liked the cruisers I guess - as something of my own style, anyways.


----------



## Ithanul

Nothing wrong with the other types. I would like to some day try out a sport bike or even a dirt bike. Especially a dirt bike, hehe, be fun to go mudding on one of those.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the other types. I would like to some day try out a sport bike or even a dirt bike. Especially a dirt bike, hehe, be fun to go mudding on one of those.


I've always considered one, but I'm getting a house before I buy a bike. And maybe moving cities, but it seems like there are idiot drivers that don't pay attention in every city nowadays.... Says the commercial driver that makes bikers happy when they realize that I actually pay attention to my blind spots, and also give them a decent amount of room in front of me ESPECIALLY when there's a red light. It's almost like I've had crotch rocket drivers in the past inadvertantly give too much throttle and flip their bikes in front of me before.... Or stall and tip over.

Nope, never had any of those happen before. Didn't annoy the guy behind me either when light was green and I wasn't moving because of said biker having complications with their bike. Nope nope, guy behind me wasn't annoyed at all







/sarcasm Biker was pretty happy I didn't run him over though ^_^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I have never had good luck with letting BOINC switch on time. Much more reliable to use an app_config.xml file in the project's directory and set a specific number of tasks.
> 
> edit - requires 7.4.22 or later of BOINC I think. If you are in Windows or a recent Ubuntu this will work, Mint is still shipping an older version and it doesn't. Re-read the config files from the manager.


Seems to be doing the trick, many thanks! It will definitely help with one of my "main" projects I support being the Sprint candidate... Mean I'll be taking a bit of effort away from other projects, but at the same time... It's [email protected], arguably a project that's my #1 focus, and also the main driving factor behind my idea of acquiring a 2P rig in the first place (WCG is the second).

EDIT: Whooops, totally didn't mean to double post - I had forgotten I had done a post 16 minutes ago, my bad.


----------



## Finrond

I like going on long trips, and the comfort + storage of a cruiser. My buddies all ride sport bikes, I have to keep up with them. It isn't easy. But I enjoy the sport and anyone who rides, no matter if its a cruiser, sports bike, or even a scooter. I've ridden my buddys sport bike, its an amazing piece of machinery, the speed, cornering and everything. But it's a torture rack and I could barely stay on it for 10 minutes before I was like, get me off this thing. That was when he had a ZX6-R. He's got a CBR600RR now.

But ya, passing trucks on the highway is pretty nerve racking, I usually just twist the throttle wide open until i'm passed, I don't care about speed limits at that point, just get me by and not die lol.

But I would never buy a Harley either, the price is astronomical and you can buy better bikes cheaper.


----------



## Finrond

In other news, if we passed CNT in CSG we'd end up 4th overall. That is pretty exciting.

Also, approximate time the universe stats will be up in this thread?


----------



## BulletBait

I'll take 4 wheels under me at all times, thank you...


----------



## 4thKor

I resumed CSG on my i7 and i5. No projects available. Maybe something will come through.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I resumed CSG on my i7 and i5. No projects available. Maybe something will come through.


might have to spam the update button or use a script to have it update every so often.


----------



## mmonnin

Gotta spam the update it seems with plenty of store x # of days setting to get more work.

Code:



Code:


Linux:

$ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
$ sudo su
$ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update

Windows:

for /l %%x in (1, 1, 1000) do (
   echo %%x
  "c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --host 5930k-Virt --passwd BOINCAWAY --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
  "c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --host 5930k-Virt2 --passwd BOINCAWAY --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
   "c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --host E5-2670-S2600CPJ-2 --passwd BOINCAWAY --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
   "c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --host X5670-2P --passwd BOINCAWAY --project  http://www.primegrid.com/ update
    ping 127.0.0.1 -n 180 > nul
)
/


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Gotta spam the update it seems with plenty of store x # of days setting to get more work.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Linux:
> 
> $ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
> $ sudo su
> $ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> 
> Windows:
> 
> for /l %%x in (1, 1, 1000) do (
> echo %%x
> "c:\Program Files\Boinc\boinccmd.exe" --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> ping 127.0.0.1 -n 60 > nul
> )


Updated the windows code for a localhost


----------



## mmonnin

Ah yeah I had copied it from another post.


----------



## 4thKor

Clicked update as fast as I could for several seconds and got some work! On both rigs to boot.

Got my i3 going the same way.









Second i3 up and running. 20 cores total.









And four Pentiums. 28 cores up and running.









Starting to smell some burn-in going on. Doubt these things have ever really been worked.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I'll take 4 wheels under me at all times, thank you...


Same here. I've had way too many people close to me have accidents or even die on bikes. While i do respect bikers, it's really not a thing for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I resumed CSG on my i7 and i5. No projects available. Maybe something will come through.


I've been like that as well. Honestly i am not sure why the project takes a long time to send work. If they really had tons of WUs, why are they not easily available?

I am already bunkering Rosetta on my laptop. Will wait a couple days until Universe output has steadied and most if not all bunkers are gone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Clicked update as fast as I could for several seconds and got some work! On both rigs to boot.
> 
> Got my i3 going the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second i3 up and running. 20 cores total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And four Pentiums. 28 cores up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to smell some burn-in going on. Doubt these things have ever really been worked.


What better way for hardware to die than a flash of glory









JUst make sure to have an extinguisher at hand, just in case


----------



## 4thKor

It was the dusty musty smell I get when I fire up the old Q6600. Which I'm doing now.

Got 'er up and running. Had to drop back to stock clocks. Was running at 3.6, but temps went through the roof in a matter of seconds! Chugging along now though. That makes 32 cores if my figgerin' is keerekt.
















If nothing fails (fingers crossed) I should be able to complete around 2800 or so tasks by the end of the Pentathlon. Average time is around two hours each, or twelve a day times 32 x 7.3=2,803. Hopefully that'll help!


----------



## magic8192

As close as we are to team china in CSG, it will certainly make a difference


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> It was the dusty musty smell I get when I fire up the old Q6600. Which I'm doing now.
> 
> Got 'er up and running. Had to drop back to stock clocks. Was running at 3.6, but temps went through the roof in a matter of seconds! Chugging along now though. That makes 32 cores if my figgerin' is keerekt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing fails (fingers crossed) I should be able to complete around 2800 or so tasks by the end of the Pentathlon. Average time is around two hours each, or twelve a day times 32 x 7.3=2,803. Hopefully that'll help!


Hey! that's an oldie but a goodie. Was thinking of firing up my dual Pentium II, but I couldn't find an IDE HD in my stash that still worked. Time for the bone yard I think.

In the mail is a brand spanking new 8370, destined to replace the long in the tooth 8120 in Haf-2, also coming is the second installment in submariner computing. Also ordered four Arctic Freezers for the Tahitis. Gotta mod the 7970's heat spreaders to fit the VRM heatsinks of an R9-280x water cooler, but it's a minor mod. And it has worked brilliantly in Haf-1 for almost four months. Keeps a 20% overclocked 7970 below 72 degrees under 99% load conditions on Collatz and is whisper quiet. (that's the upper card, the lower card stays under 62 in the same condition) Does the same with Moo also.

Then I get to play with modding a 7990 with two Arctic Freezers. Gonna have a fun time around here.


----------



## 4thKor

I had a XFX 7970 that was a tank. It folded at a high OC for months on end with the stock cooler. Wish I had've kept it.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I had a XFX 7970 that was a tank. It folded at a high OC for months on end with the stock cooler. Wish I had've kept it.


Yep, set them up right and they are bulletproof. The 7990 is still the top crunchin card but not by much, the 980ti's are almost a match and I think the 1080's might just knock them off the top spot. but that is yet to be seen, and then there is the R9-480's coming up....

My MSI TF 7970's can do 3 mil PPD each occasionally under water, not bad, they average 2.875 million PPD on collatz. Not bad for a ten year old chip. Mine are 4 years old now (almost 5) and still going strong....

Tough tough card.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've always considered one, but I'm getting a house before I buy a bike. And maybe moving cities, but it seems like there are idiot drivers that don't pay attention in every city nowadays.... Says the commercial driver that makes bikers happy when they realize that I actually pay attention to my blind spots, and also give them a decent amount of room in front of me ESPECIALLY when there's a red light. It's almost like I've had crotch rocket drivers in the past inadvertantly give too much throttle and flip their bikes in front of me before.... Or stall and tip over.
> 
> Nope, never had any of those happen before. Didn't annoy the guy behind me either when light was green and I wasn't moving because of said biker having complications with their bike. Nope nope, guy behind me wasn't annoyed at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm Biker was pretty happy I didn't run him over though ^_^


I feel bad that the bikers get hit by oblivious drivers..but then I see them driving down the double yellow, weaving around cars or down the shoulder while the rest of us stuck in traffic and then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Tex1954

Did I mention my internet was down for 3 days? Anyways, rolling now!

One problem, one setup with dual 7970's won't wake up.... sigh....


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Did I mention my internet was down for 3 days? Anyways, rolling now!
> 
> One problem, one setup with dual 7970's won't wake up.... sigh....


Welcome back!


----------



## spdaimon

All this hammering the update button reminds me of last year...what was it? POEM ran out of WUs?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> All this hammering the update button reminds me of last year...what was it? POEM ran out of WUs?


Yes POEM required an updater of some kind as well.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> As close as we are to team china in CSG, it will certainly make a difference


Only 40K behind CNT as of 8am EST, we may have that 4th spot sometime today and those valuable 70 points....but yup gotta watch out for Team China as they are right there with us


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've always considered one, but I'm getting a house before I buy a bike. And maybe moving cities, but it seems like there are idiot drivers that don't pay attention in every city nowadays.... Says the commercial driver that makes bikers happy when they realize that I actually pay attention to my blind spots, and also give them a decent amount of room in front of me ESPECIALLY when there's a red light. It's almost like I've had crotch rocket drivers in the past inadvertantly give too much throttle and flip their bikes in front of me before.... Or stall and tip over.
> 
> Nope, never had any of those happen before. Didn't annoy the guy behind me either when light was green and I wasn't moving because of said biker having complications with their bike. Nope nope, guy behind me wasn't annoyed at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm Biker was pretty happy I didn't run him over though ^_^


Yeah, then again. I had dumb nuts here all most hit me in the Pathfinder SUV I use to have.







Seems no matter what you drive down here, the nutty buggers still don't pay attention. So, I treat everyone like they can't see me. Bad thing is, I am use to how Californians drive (they tend to drive fast but get out of the way). Everyone here are either slow as piss ants or don't know how to use a blasted blinker.







Or even how to use a six lane road properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I like going on long trips, and the comfort + storage of a cruiser. My buddies all ride sport bikes, I have to keep up with them. It isn't easy. But I enjoy the sport and anyone who rides, no matter if its a cruiser, sports bike, or even a scooter. I've ridden my buddys sport bike, its an amazing piece of machinery, the speed, cornering and everything. But it's a torture rack and I could barely stay on it for 10 minutes before I was like, get me off this thing. That was when he had a ZX6-R. He's got a CBR600RR now.
> 
> But ya, passing trucks on the highway is pretty nerve racking, I usually just twist the throttle wide open until i'm passed, I don't care about speed limits at that point, just get me by and not die lol.
> 
> But I would never buy a Harley either, the price is astronomical and you can buy better bikes cheaper.


O this is why I love my crazy huge single thumper S40. It got the torque range of a rocket, but it nice to ride.







I ain't kidding, I have taken off faster than some rockets from dead stop. Tricky thing is while taking off I must hit 2nd gear immediately since 1st gear is super tight. The bike one time came close throwing a peep off when I had someone drive it back for me since at that time I had yet to get my license.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I feel bad that the bikers get hit by oblivious drivers..but then I see them driving down the double yellow, weaving around cars or down the shoulder while the rest of us stuck in traffic and then I don't feel so bad.


Wait a minute, I thought only in California it was legal for lane splitting?

Which I miss doing since sitting in the heat with an air cool bike between ones legs get pretty toasty. Though, I only did it when traffic was super bad and only at like 20mph or less. As long as traffic was moving 30+ mph, I stay in the lane.

Most stupid stuff here I see bikers do is drive one with sandles on, or shorts on, or tank shirt on, or a combination of those. Then they have full size helmet on. I am like, well you will have pretty face in casket, but not much else.

Though, for giggles. Us peeps near Dothan and in Dothan love messing with tourists who come through the first time going to Panama City's beaches. Hehe, especially if they act like arsehats to us. When they ask for directions we are like. Turn right then you will pass a Marrot Hotel like three or four time then turn left at the main road (our road signs don't show their highway names







). They more or less go around our circle highway a few times then feel like idiots.

Plus, you have to pay attention to our highways signs we do have. They can easily confuse peeps who are not use to how to read them.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, then again. I had dumb nuts here all most hit me in the Pathfinder SUV I use to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems no matter what you drive down here, the nutty buggers still don't pay attention. So, I treat everyone like they can't see me. Bad thing is, I am use to how Californians drive (they tend to drive fast but get out of the way). Everyone here are either slow as piss ants or don't know how to use a blasted blinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even how to use a six lane road properly.
> O this is why I love my crazy huge single thumper S40. It got the torque range of a rocket, but it nice to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't kidding, I have taken off faster than some rockets from dead stop. Tricky thing is while taking off I must hit 2nd gear immediately since 1st gear is super tight. The bike one time came close throwing a peep off when I had someone drive it back for me since at that time I had yet to get my license.
> Wait a minute, I thought only in California it was legal for lane splitting?
> 
> Which I miss doing since sitting in the heat with an air cool bike between ones legs get pretty toasty. Though, I only did it when traffic was super bad and only at like 20mph or less. As long as traffic was moving 30+ mph, I stay in the lane.
> 
> Most stupid stuff here I see bikers do is drive one with sandles on, or shorts on, or tank shirt on, or a combination of those. Then they have full size helmet on. I am like, well you will have pretty face in casket, but not much else.


Ride a red 2012 1000cc Vstrom and love it. Remember-AGATT, i watch very little telly but make up for it with watching youtube video on motorcycle crashes. Lane splitting, stunting, all scary stuff for me these days, plus my reflexes are so not what they used to be








.

BTW - 30K away from the CNT for the marathon - 70 points will be ours


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, my pending tasks in PG is now up to 349. These Tis sure push the tasks out.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, my pending tasks in PG is now up to 349. These Tis sure push the tasks out.


817 at the moment but I'm more annoyed about the 420 pending tasks on Universe. If those were validated we'd move up couple of spots


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, indeed.


----------



## 4thKor

These CSG units don't give a lot of PPD. Thought I'd get up this morning and have a bazillion and some odd points and I have 3,000?


----------



## mmonnin

Haha no. 101.98 each.


----------



## 4thKor

I've got about 10,000 in validation.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm finally down to just 59 prime work units in validation... Also still have 17 CSG, and 1 Universe pending.


----------



## 4thKor

My CSG units are starting to kick in. 5,000 and rising quickly.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, it varies by project on points given.

I know if all these PG tasks validate I will have a good chunk of points.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, then again. I had dumb nuts here all most hit me in the Pathfinder SUV I use to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems no matter what you drive down here, the nutty buggers still don't pay attention. So, I treat everyone like they can't see me. Bad thing is, I am use to how Californians drive (they tend to drive fast but get out of the way). Everyone here are either slow as piss ants or don't know how to use a blasted blinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even how to use a six lane road properly.
> O this is why I love my crazy huge single thumper S40. It got the torque range of a rocket, but it nice to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't kidding, I have taken off faster than some rockets from dead stop. Tricky thing is while taking off I must hit 2nd gear immediately since 1st gear is super tight. The bike one time came close throwing a peep off when I had someone drive it back for me since at that time I had yet to get my license.
> Wait a minute, I thought only in California it was legal for lane splitting?
> 
> Which I miss doing since sitting in the heat with an air cool bike between ones legs get pretty toasty. Though, I only did it when traffic was super bad and only at like 20mph or less. As long as traffic was moving 30+ mph, I stay in the lane.
> 
> Most stupid stuff here I see bikers do is drive one with sandles on, or shorts on, or tank shirt on, or a combination of those. Then they have full size helmet on. I am like, well you will have pretty face in casket, but not much else.
> 
> Though, for giggles. Us peeps near Dothan and in Dothan love messing with tourists who come through the first time going to Panama City's beaches. Hehe, especially if they act like arsehats to us. When they ask for directions we are like. Turn right then you will pass a Marrot Hotel like three or four time then turn left at the main road (our road signs don't show their highway names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). They more or less go around our circle highway a few times then feel like idiots.
> 
> Plus, you have to pay attention to our highways signs we do have. They can easily confuse peeps who are not use to how to read them.


No, its not legal. They are just feel they are special or stupid. Take your pick.


----------



## mm67

Finally something happening on Universe, just got almost 300 tasks validated


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yup, I definitely can't wait to get a 2P setup for next year... Hopefully two if I can fully pull it off. Would be nice to have a noticeably higher output on some things, especially those work units that take longer to crunch.

EDIT: Oh, no wonder everything seemed to be slowing right down... TThrottle decided to set a limit of 60C per core without me doing such. No wonder everything was taking it's sweet time.


----------



## mm67

Looks like we just passed Czech team on CSG, that makes us 4th overall I think


----------



## lanofsong

Yup -







Just need the overall point update to catch up


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yup -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need the overall point update to catch up


OK I thought the team and overall pages were different. Glad I'm not completely crazy and seeing things. Universe was showing different places earlier.

Finally getting a good portion of CSG units verified.


----------



## spdaimon

PrimeGrid is starving my GPUs.


----------



## 4thKor

Passed 12k on CSG. And I haven't had any problems with PG. I'm loaded up.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm still got a good chunk of PG units. Need to see if any of my pending ones finally got validated.

On other note. Bought myself more potting and garden soil. Need to get my watermelon plant in the ground, plus the rest of my okra and zucchini.


----------



## Starbomba

I have 100 PG units on my X79 and around 20 on my X58, so i should be good for a while. Right now focusing on Universe on all my rigs.


----------



## BeerCan

I have about 200 tasks in csg waiting to be validated and over 400 in process. So far I did about 90k points in csg but I am wondering if I should focus on rosetta. I have about 4 or 5 2p servers I can use.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I have about 200 tasks in csg waiting to be validated and over 400 in process. So far I did about 90k points in csg but I am wondering if I should focus on rosetta. I have about 4 or 5 2p servers I can use.


If you can, do it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I have about 200 tasks in csg waiting to be validated and over 400 in process. So far I did about 90k points in csg but I am wondering if I should focus on rosetta. I have about 4 or 5 2p servers I can use.


I wouldn't take everything off CSG with Team China hanging around the way they are. But yes if you can bunker a bunch of Rosetta it would help a lot.


----------



## bfromcolo

Oh Oh, CNT passed us back in CSG.

edit - looks like we could get passed in Universe pretty soon too.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> .....looks like we could get passed in Universe pretty soon too.


Last night I switched three of my rigs over to Universe, takes about two days for their work to be felt, this morning I switched another, Tonight I'll switch the other two and pray no one is bunkering anymore on PG. (we should be pretty solid there)


----------



## Ithanul

We are still on CNT tail though CSG. Sweet thing is we are 4th place overall.









We are doing far better than last year for sure.


----------



## Gungnir

Wow, the Universe site is slow right now.

Also, I finished a couple of ~130k point PG WUs last night, and a bigger one will finish tonight. Gotta love these 50+ hour tasks!


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, they where mentioning that over in the comments on the Pentathlon page.

So, what a good time to stop getting units for PG?


----------



## Egilman

I've got 1,144 WU pending on PG right now with one day to go that's 3,626k PPD if they all validate. (two days worth of work)

That's why I"m switching to Universe I don't believe that anymore crunchin on PG is going to change the outcome. And 47 cores on Universe is more productive for the team.

I'll be switching the last two in a little bit.









Ok, Everything is running on Universe right now., GO TEAM!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Wow, the Universe site is slow right now.


I'm sure they are getting hammered right about now.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, they where mentioning that over in the comments on the Pentathlon page.
> 
> So, what a good time to stop getting units for PG?


It ends tomorrow 8pm EST, so I plan on hitting the No More Work around noon or so I think tomorrow from BAM! while I'm at work. I got a 1 day buffer so it should be crunching through those up until the end. Logic would dictate stopping work from downloading tonight, but I don't trust it to not run dry.

Oh, I just planted some white, purple and magenta petunias in my flower garden for the 4th. They didn't have red.

EDIT: I can't add Rosetta to my other rigs now. Wonder with all that fooling around, if something finally worked. I can ping the servers and boinc.bakerlab.org still. But the webpage and BOINC won't add the project now.

EDIT2: Unblocked it from the keywords in the router. I can add it now. I guess it only blocks web traffic. Useless...


----------



## mmonnin

There's no other project that can use GPUs in the Pentathlon. GPUs on PG, CPUs on one of the other 3 projects.


----------



## 4thKor

We've dropped to fifth place.


----------



## BeerCan

I've left my big rigs on csg and took most of my WCG cpu's and put them on rosetta. They are mostly low power nuc's but there are like 10 of them so it should help. Hopefully I have rosetta blocked at the firewall for now


----------



## 4thKor

I'm leaving all 32 cores on CSG. I think too many have probably reset for Rosetta.


----------



## magic8192

I have the same 90 threads on CSG that I have had for a while. Seems like we are in a death match with team china for 5th place there. I have moved some universe crunchers to rosetta for now, but a bunch of units I did earlier went right on back to rosetta.


----------



## Ithanul

None are mine on Rosetta. I'm holding onto CSG and Universe. The GPUs are finishing up left over PG units. Once there are done then all eight threads on the 4770K can go full tilt on CSG.

Tomorrow between classes and fixing the rest of my garden, I will see if I can manage another rig up or something.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm doing a bit of a split between CSG, Rosetta, and Universe.


----------



## Gungnir

Finishing my queue of PG, and working on Universe.


----------



## Finrond

We're currently 30k ahead of Team China and 8k behind CNT in CSG. Just a little extra push could put us over the edge!


----------



## 4thKor

I'm pushing!


----------



## Finrond

We fell behind a little with the last update.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I've left my big rigs on csg and took most of my WCG cpu's and put them on rosetta. They are mostly low power nuc's but there are like 10 of them so it should help. Hopefully I have rosetta blocked at the firewall for now


I'm not seeing you in my stats. Did you sign up for the OCN team on Citizen Science Grid?


----------



## Ithanul

Finish with PG units. 4770K going full bore on CSG now.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I'm not seeing you in my stats. Did you sign up for the OCN team on Citizen Science Grid?


@%$^$&$^&$^$%

Ok I am on the team now


----------



## tictoc

Just did a refresh and you are there. We still have 5 days to go on the marathon, and looking at what you put up over the last day, your points might give us the push we need to get ahead of the Czechs.









I believe that for the official stats your baseline will be pulled on the next update, and everything from then on will go to the team.


----------



## mmonnin

I should have my 2P e5-2670 mobo/cpu/ram core tomorrow and I have the rest. May have to take a day off and set it up.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My 2P system lost its internet connection sometime in the last 24 hours, so nothing uploaded. I reset it and had around 100 X Universe work units to upload earlier - and I just switched over to CSG to give a little shove


----------



## Finrond

I hope people leave the universe server a little time to catch up on it's validation before dropping anymore bunker bombs lol. It is slowly catching up.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I should have my 2P e5-2670 mobo/cpu/ram core tomorrow and I have the rest. May have to take a day off and set it up.


Day off granted


----------



## Finrond

So close!!


----------



## Egilman

We've moved up to #4 in CSG.


----------



## mm67

I'm just about finished with Rosetta tasks, now all rigs are back on on CSG and Universe


----------



## spdaimon

So where are we needing more CPU power? Once we get off this GPU project, I can hopefully fire up another 12 cores. Thinking maybe CSG?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> So where are we needing more CPU power? Once we get off this GPU project, I can hopefully fire up another 12 cores. Thinking maybe CSG?


I would think CSG to be a good choice and help solidify our position there. The gaps between teams are much wider in Universe for now.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, Team China sure still on our butts in CSG.

Though, hmmm, if we can manage the rate. We maybe able to threaten SG in CSG.

So far I am leaving the 1090T on Universe and my Nexus 7 on Univers (though it is slow as a snail).

The 4770K, Tab S, and the little i3 in my laptop are going full tilt on CSG.

I'm going tomorrow see if I an fix something else up to help do Rosseta units. Either I find a power cable for that one computer or rig up a bench for the SB-E.


----------



## Diffident

I'm sticking with CSG and Universe, I can't handle adding Rosetta to the mix with only one CPU.


----------



## 4thKor

My 2P mobo, AIO's, PSU, and SSD are here, but my CPU's and RAM won't be here until Thursday. So may not be able to do much with it.

On another note I have 200 CSG units waiting for validation. That should help a little.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My 2P mobo, AIO's, PSU, and SSD are here, but my CPU's and RAM won't be here until Thursday. So may not be able to do much with it.
> 
> On another note I have 200 CSG units waiting for validation. That should help a little.


That will help a lot.


----------



## Finrond

In other news, the CNT vs P3Dnow race in primegrid is going to come right up to the last update to see who wins. This is exciting stuff, annnnd... if P3D can pass CNT if will give us 4th overall for the time being.

EDIT: Looks like P3D is now less than 100k away from CNT, with one update left, and their production appears to be much higher. Unless CNT has a nice ole bunker P3D will take this one.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> In other news, the CNT vs P3Dnow race in primegrid is going to come right up to the last update to see who wins. This is exciting stuff, annnnd... if P3D can pass CNT if will give us 4th overall for the time being.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like P3D is now less than 100k away from CNT, with one update left, and their production appears to be much higher. Unless CNT has a nice ole bunker P3D will take this one.


Nail biter


----------



## Finrond

OH SNAP! CNT had a bunker!!


----------



## mmonnin

Hopefully CNT didn't move all their CPU power from CSG to PG and now it come back to CSG. Their CSG output went down a bit each of the last several days.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Hopefully CNT didn't move all their CPU power from CSG to PG and now it come back to CSG. Their CSG output went down a bit each of the last several days.


CNT's Primegrid power came from running a different application than the rest of us were, the CSA app rather than the PPS Sieve app.

When I finally figured it out, it was too late to set up.....

Has to be done manually with the permission/cooperation of the Admins over at PG. but it give out almost twice the points on an intermittent basis.

That is why they had HUGE bunkers and every other day or so they would surge in the point totals.

Something I will be looking into when the contest is over.....

They had at least a dozen crunchers doing nothing but CSA. They don't have the GPU horsepower to beat us straight up much less SG.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Hopefully CNT didn't move all their CPU power from CSG to PG and now it come back to CSG. Their CSG output went down a bit each of the last several days.


Well primegrid is a GPU project, but yes it does eat up some cpu power when running it. Lets hope we keep our lead in CSG!


----------



## mmonnin

Its both CPU and GPU.


----------



## 4thKor

On a different topic. It seems like my PPD on my folding rig has increased since I started running CSG on it.


----------



## spdaimon

I could have done a little better in PG... Windows 10 reboot strikes again... 'Battlemaster' was sitting idling for the last 10 hours or so it looks.








This is why I hate Windoze 10.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, I'm now half and half CSG/Rosetta on my 4770k. I really do wish that the Rosetta work units weren't so long though, man these 8 hour tasks feel like they take outright forever...


----------



## Ithanul

Had a power outage here. Main rig is back up. I will check and make sure the 1090T is doing ok, Linux is bad about not re hooking up on the Ethernet connection for some weird reason.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, I'm now half and half CSG/Rosetta on my 4770k. I really do wish that the Rosetta work units weren't so long though, man these 8 hour tasks feel like they take outright forever...


You can change the runtimes in your account settings. 8 hours is just the default. I have mine set for 4 hours, though you can go as short as 1 hour if you wish.


----------



## spdaimon

Do the points change depending on the length? Stupid question, I know.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Do the points change depending on the length? Stupid question, I know.


I assume so, but I never checked.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Its both CPU and GPU.


While technically true, the PPD for CPU isn't worth it to run over other CPU projects.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Do the points change depending on the length? Stupid question, I know.


Here is a bit of info from the Rosetta FAQ about the "Target CPU run time" - How do I set the adjustable Work Unit time parameter in my Preferences? What should I set it to?

It shouldn't really affect points, but it is something to watch once the discipline goes live. That way you don't fill your queue with a bunch of work that can't be finished before the discipline ends.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> You can change the runtimes in your account settings. 8 hours is just the default. I have mine set for 4 hours, though you can go as short as 1 hour if you wish.


Definitely good to know.


----------



## Starbomba

Got full power on CSG on my X79, and Universe on my X58. Don't really think i'll bunker Rosetta other than on my laptop to try to catch up that 4th place overall.

Lastly, i still cannot believe i held myself against @BulletBait on PG. Even with all the issues, i thought i wouldn't survive past the 2nd or 3rd day. Still, it was a nice competition, put me to sweat bullets at times


----------



## magic8192

The quiet before the Rosetta storm


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The quiet before the Rosetta storm


shhhh, it's the quiet time.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The quiet before the Rosetta storm


Over 2M tasks in progress, I know its a busy project but a lot of those have to be for the Pentathlon. Going to be some bunker busters. I have only managed to store up 55 of them.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Over 2M tasks in progress, I know its a busy project but a lot of those have to be for the Pentathlon. Going to be some bunker busters. I have only managed to store up 55 of them.


Rosetta's part in the pentathlon is to sort out the final three winners. So yeah they are going to slam it hard. Which is probably where CNT will fade and drop away from the top three, but they are going to try. Can't fault them for that.

Also SG is going to try and stay up with SUSA and P3D, that will be the interesting fight.

Once that is decided, expect the last day to be a slammer on CSG. Cause at least one of the top three will need it to stay there. (probably SG)


----------



## spdaimon

Rosetta has been a bear. I haven't been able to bunker it because it won't download more than 1 or 2 units if I am lucky. Trying to ask for more, and its says I need to wait xxx seconds. I'll keep trying, though. I'll be away starting tomorrow, so things are going to need to run on auto pilot for a few days.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Anyone else notice the slight change in the schedule? Rosetta is now showing as going until the same end time as csg.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anyone else notice the slight change in the schedule? Rosetta is now showing as going until the same end time as csg.


Where do you see that? The Sprint should be 3 days, and it is still showing it ending on the 18th, on the Pentathlon home page.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anyone else notice the slight change in the schedule? Rosetta is now showing as going until the same end time as csg.


I don't see it either?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Where do you see that? The Sprint should be 3 days, and it is still showing it ending on the 18th, on the Pentathlon home page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I don't see it either?


Oh, that's where I screwed up this morning... Before coffee I accidentally mixed the endings for swimming and sprint.


----------



## Ithanul

We sure doing very well. We maybe be able to pass SG in CSG.

On other note, I just learn Dragon Quest 8 coming to the 3DS. HELL YES!!!!








Now if SE and Level-5 can re release Rouge Galaxy and Star Ocean: Till the End of Time. They can have my money.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> We sure doing very well. We maybe be able to pass SG in CSG.
> 
> On other note, I just learn Dragon Quest 8 coming to the 3DS. HELL YES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if SE and Level-5 can re release Rouge Galaxy and Star Ocean: Till the End of Time. They can have my money.


SG won't be easy to pass. Once the rosetta bunkers drop, things will change and they may move resources back to CSG. We have moved within striking distance and that is nice







Things will have to align correctly for us to pass them. That is why things are exciting at the pentathlon!


----------



## 4thKor

I've got almost 250 CSG tasks waiting for verification.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've got almost 250 CSG tasks waiting for verification.


One of the more annoying aspects of this competition. I still have 40 PG and 105 POGS pending verification, which I assume are tasks cancelled by other teams that now have to get shipped back out to be worked.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've got almost 250 CSG tasks waiting for verification.


I've got 156 and growing myself.....

Down to 33 hours overtake of SG......


----------



## Ithanul

I am getting this itchy feeling some of the other teams have some serious bunkers for Rosetta. Especially TC, their production in CSG been low of late.


----------



## BeerCan

I have 746 csg task waiting for validation. I also just added 60 more threads (2 2p machines)


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am getting this itchy feeling some of the other teams have some serious bunkers for Rosetta. Especially TC, their production in CSG been low of late.


We don't have to beat them at Rosetta to stay ahead of them, we just have to be close to them. I can feel the tension though


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed. Hopefully we can give them one heck of a run for it.


----------



## Diffident

I'm giving it all she's got Captain. She won't go any faster.


----------



## Ithanul

Sprint has just started!


----------



## spdaimon

What do they mean " followed by Overclock.net who should be satisfied with #5."?


----------



## Ithanul

Well, last year we where way lower on the charts.

But I say we take number 4th spot or give them one hard run for it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm sure most of us agree... Taking fourth would not only be epic, but also put some fear in the other teams!


----------



## BeerCan

oh noes csg is out of work


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, going to try next year though to help muster up more help from the folder section. Maybe even bug the crap out of the GPU threads too.







At least get it in their heads when they are not gaming on them to at least help out during a event like this.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, going to try next year though to help muster up more help from the folder section. Maybe even bug the crap out of the GPU threads too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least get it in their heads when they are not gaming on them to at least help out during a event like this.


I've been converted! I'll still fold 24/7, but I also want to start joining in on the BOINC fun. Especially since I'll have my 2P on line shortly. And I can utilize my CPU's for something.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> oh noes csg is out of work


Using one of the scripts magic posted will prove insanely useful







keeps my rig at 32 tasks pretty much permanently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, going to try next year though to help muster up more help from the folder section. Maybe even bug the crap out of the GPU threads too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least get it in their heads when they are not gaming on them to at least help out during a event like this.


Yeah, would definitely be nice to have seen more help from the folding community, but fighting hard for fifth and pushing for fourth is still rather lovely


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Using one of the scripts magic posted will prove insanely useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps my rig at 32 tasks pretty much permanently.


Server has 0 tasks available. The admin has to make more.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've been converted! I'll still fold 24/7, but I also want to start joining in on the BOINC fun. Especially since I'll have my 2P on line shortly. And I can utilize my CPU's for something.


Have to say very glad you came to help out.







So, +rep for that. Crud, forgot you are Editor now.

Myself, I need to remind myself to help during the BOINC monthly events.


----------



## Diffident

Everyday I look at a pair E5-2670's. I'm trying not to buy them. I have more important things to get, but I'm going to end up getting them.....and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT.







I should have never joined the Pentathlon, now I'm hooked. I hope you people are happy.


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, I keep eyeing some E5-2670s myself. I just need to find a motherboard that not expensive and not huge.

Since I am soon to have a DimasTech Bench V3.0 showing up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## spdaimon

I was thinking Rampage IV Gene... though probably not cheap. I found this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1222130/list-of-good-matx-socket-2011-motherboards/0_20


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I was thinking Rampage IV Gene... though probably not cheap. I found this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1222130/list-of-good-matx-socket-2011-motherboards/0_20


Yep those are pricey for sure.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Everyday I look at a pair E5-2670's. I'm trying not to buy them. I have more important things to get, but I'm going to end up getting them.....and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have never joined the Pentathlon, now I'm hooked. I hope you people are happy.


I was looking at those, just couldn't find a cheap motherboard. Ended up buying a pair of L5640s, motherboard, power supply and memory and mounting the whole mess on a piece of plywood for $250.


----------



## mmonnin

Thats why I went with the natex setup. Board is only $175 instead of like $300-400 elsewhere. May have to try out a riser to use some of those slots. The only 16x slot is useless for video cards. At least one of those riser cards should work.


----------



## Ithanul

Are the natex ones hard to setup? I am just curious on the quality and such.


----------



## mmonnin

It's an intel board. Natex.us is the retailer. Booted up 1st try. Slapped some Evo's on it and they are running at 50C. I figured it might be a better shot than ebay where the CPUs and memory can be bought for a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## Ithanul

Then I might look into getting one from there then. What was the total cost for your whole setup?

If not to much, I may buy one after I get paid for my Annual Training time in the Guard later this year.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> oh noes csg is out of work


I too could not get task until i used the following - i have not run dry yet -







BTW i changed my update to 20seconds.

From post 75 in the CSG thread by @bfromcolo

Open a terminal.

$ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
$ sudo su
$ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update

That should update once a minute on the local system. Adjust the timer as you see fit. ^C to stop it.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Are the natex ones hard to setup? I am just curious on the quality and such.


I am running 3 of the boards right now in the pentathlon. The boards don't have impressive features, but they have been rock solid. The only thing I did was flash to the latest bios. The boards are from some server rack company and they have a funky custom bios.


----------



## mmonnin

$475 - Motherboard, 2x E5-2670, 128gb RAM (Thought I might split RAM on a 2nd system later) - $28 shipping
$38 - Kingston 120 GB SSD
$115 - EGVA 850 P2 - Overkill atm but headroom for a video card.
$50 - Cooler Master Evo 212

Total of $678

You can save some with less RAM and not getting their CPUs with the VT fix, those are a bit cheaper.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I too could not get task until i used the following - i have not run dry yet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW i changed my update to 20seconds.
> 
> From post 75 in the CSG thread by @bfromcolo
> 
> Open a terminal.
> 
> $ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
> $ sudo su
> $ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> 
> That should update once a minute on the local system. Adjust the timer as you see fit. ^C to stop it.


CSG is out of work currently, so that won't work this time unfortunately.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> CSG is out of work currently, so that won't work this time unfortunately.










yup, just saw this on the website - sorry.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I too could not get task until i used the following - i have not run dry yet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW i changed my update to 20seconds.
> 
> From post 75 in the CSG thread by @bfromcolo
> 
> Open a terminal.
> 
> $ cd /var/lib/boinc-client
> $ sudo su
> $ watch -n 60 boinccmd --project http://csgrid.org/csg/ update
> 
> That should update once a minute on the local system. Adjust the timer as you see fit. ^C to stop it.


Yeah I know that trick







But the csg server is dry. No tasks to be sent

I switched some cpu's over to rosetta in the meantime


----------



## BeerCan

Arrggh now the rosetta server is sending android tasks to my servers. I hate it when it does that


----------



## 4thKor

I'm still getting CSG tasks. Finish one, get one. I've verified on three systems now.


----------



## AlphaC

Ahhhh

Sorry people, I totally messed up this time and my ambient temperatures are 85°F + during the daytime this week. I forgot about the event so I was putting in POGS units until today.

I switched to Rosetta now.


----------



## bfromcolo

Well I am traveling tomorrow, going to be out of town for a week. Bleeding off work from everything but my server, which I have set for 8 threads each on the 3 active projects. This has been a blast, and we are well positioned for our best finish ever! Great job everyone!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm still getting CSG tasks. Finish one, get one. I've verified on three systems now.


He just generated a new batch


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> He just generated a new batch


Great. I put my cpu's back on csg


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> $475 - Motherboard, 2x E5-2670, 128gb RAM (Thought I might split RAM on a 2nd system later) - $28 shipping
> $38 - Kingston 120 GB SSD
> $115 - EGVA 850 P2 - Overkill atm but headroom for a video card.
> $50 - Cooler Master Evo 212
> 
> Total of $678
> 
> You can save some with less RAM and not getting their CPUs with the VT fix, those are a bit cheaper.


That not bad. I already have a TX750 laying about so I am good on a PSU. Plus about to switch out my Black Widow 850 in my folder to a AX1200i. That will give me extra PSU laying around. Good on cases to since I will have the bench showing up, I have a Sportswood bench, and later depending if no one clams it, a thermaltake case when I go down to Florida for a few weeks.

So at most I be looking at around 500 bucks to get the rest to setup a 2P system then. Hmmm, I think I know what I will get myself later this year and call it a early birthday present for myself.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, seems the boss lady has finally gotten angry







Now i can only have one computer powered. I'll leave the X58, but sadly my X79 has to go. WHat can i keep on crunching? I'm loaded up on Universe there, but should i switch to CSG once there are more tasks made? Or should i jump to Rosetta? I still have the small-ish bunker on my laptop (roughly 20 tasks) but that should account for something.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, seems the boss lady has finally gotten angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i can only have one computer powered. I'll leave the X58, but sadly my X79 has to go. WHat can i keep on crunching? I'm loaded up on Universe there, but should i switch to CSG once there are more tasks made? Or should i jump to Rosetta? I still have the small-ish bunker on my laptop (roughly 20 tasks) but that should account for something.


We are probably going to need the help in CSG. I think we have TC under control in Rosetta and Universe for the moment.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Server has 0 tasks available. The admin has to make more.


Ahhh, darn. Sucks when that happens, but thankfully by the sounds of it more were created.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Everyday I look at a pair E5-2670's. I'm trying not to buy them. I have more important things to get, but I'm going to end up getting them.....and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have never joined the Pentathlon, now I'm hooked. I hope you people are happy.


Give in, do it, join the budget server horde! .... ....Like I really should, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, I keep eyeing some E5-2670s myself. I just need to find a motherboard that not expensive and not huge.
> 
> Since I am soon to have a DimasTech Bench V3.0 showing up tomorrow hopefully.


Natex is a popular source.... One that isn't huge, that will be a toughy though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It's an intel board. Natex.us is the retailer. Booted up 1st try. Slapped some Evo's on it and they are running at 50C. I figured it might be a better shot than ebay where the CPUs and memory can be bought for a few dollars cheaper.


Out of curiosity, how did you set yours up with the 212 Evo's?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you set yours up with the 212 Evo's?


The 212 Evo's fit LGA-2011 without modification.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The 212 Evo's fit LGA-2011 without modification.


I meant north-south (aka facing upwards, in a case.. Usually), or front-back for setup (where the first cpu feeds into the second). My bad for not clarifying.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I meant north-south (aka facing upwards, in a case.. Usually), or front-back for setup (where the first cpu feeds into the second). My bad for not clarifying.


Oops Sorry


----------



## magic8192

As of this moment it looks like we are in 3rd place in the Sprint (Rosetta) I doubt that we can hold the spot, but this is a short project and we should have a good finish.

Until the Sprint started, we were competing with Team China (TC) for 5th. It seems that TC may be fading some and our main competition is for 4th place with the Czech National Team (CNT).
The only wildcard in this is a massive bunker in the Sprint(Rosetta) from CNT and that is what they are known for. Rosetta is a project that begs for this and we have to be far enough ahead to survive the CNT bunker. If we hold out against CNT's last minute surge, we will most likely finish in 4th place. If CNT passes us, we might still hold onto 4th, but it will be much less certain.

The way we can hold onto 4th place no matter what CNT does is by passing Seti.Germany (SG) in the marathon(Citizen Science Grid).

Right now we are gaining on SG, and we are within striking distance. They have realized this and have picked up their effort to try and stop us. A massive all out effort on CSG may capture 3rd in the Marathon, but it really depends on how much pressure Boinc.Poland puts on SG in Swimming (Universe).

Boinc ON


----------



## JeRiKo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> As of this moment it looks like we are in 3rd place in the Sprint (Rosetta) I doubt that we can hold the spot, but this is a short project and we should have a good finish.
> 
> Until the Sprint started, we were competing with Team China (TC) for 5th. It seems that TC may be fading some and our main competition is for 4th place with the Czech National Team (CNT).
> The only wildcard in this is a massive bunker in the Sprint(Rosetta) from CNT and that is what they are known for. Rosetta is a project that begs for this and we have to be far enough ahead to survive the CNT bunker. If we hold out against CNT's last minute surge, we will most likely finish in 4th place. If CNT passes us, we might still hold onto 4th, but it will be much less certain.
> 
> The way we can hold onto 4th place no matter what CNT does is by passing Seti.Germany (SG) in the marathon(Citizen Science Grid).
> 
> Right now we are gaining on SG, and we are within striking distance. They have realized this and have picked up their effort to try and stop us. A massive all out effort on CSG may capture 3rd in the Marathon, but it really depends on how much pressure Boinc.Poland puts on SG in Swimming (Universe).
> 
> Boinc ON


Great summary. As this is my first year - best place for OCN so far was not even close to 4/5 was it?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> Great summary. As this is my first year - best place for OCN so far was not even close to 4/5 was it?


I think our best finish was 7th


----------



## Genesis1984

Last year we were 9th, and the year before we were 8th.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I think our best finish was 7th


As far as i remember, yes. Of the last 5 Pentatlons i've participated, in 2013 we got 7th place. We did recover a bit from 2012's 10th place.

Before that we might need some of our true veterans to remember xD


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> As of this moment it looks like we are in 3rd place in the Sprint (Rosetta) I doubt that we can hold the spot, but this is a short project and we should have a good finish.
> 
> Until the Sprint started, we were competing with Team China (TC) for 5th. It seems that TC may be fading some and our main competition is for 4th place with the Czech National Team (CNT).
> The only wildcard in this is a massive bunker in the Sprint(Rosetta) from CNT and that is what they are known for. Rosetta is a project that begs for this and we have to be far enough ahead to survive the CNT bunker. If we hold out against CNT's last minute surge, we will most likely finish in 4th place. If CNT passes us, we might still hold onto 4th, but it will be much less certain.
> 
> The way we can hold onto 4th place no matter what CNT does is by passing Seti.Germany (SG) in the marathon(Citizen Science Grid).
> 
> Right now we are gaining on SG, and we are within striking distance. They have realized this and have picked up their effort to try and stop us. A massive all out effort on CSG may capture 3rd in the Marathon, but it really depends on how much pressure Boinc.Poland puts on SG in Swimming (Universe).
> 
> Boinc ON


That the way I see it, if we can push to 3rd in the marathon, that give us fourth and Rosetta really doesn't matter as long as we are in the top 6 and maintain our position in Universe. (which looks more and more likely as time moves along)

I would hold tight on Rosetta and push every loose thread at CSG....
We gain ten points there, everywhere else is three points. Our only real competition is SG, and they NEED to do well in both Rosetta AND Universe.

GO TEAM!


----------



## JeRiKo1

I think we have a sizeable lead over CNT in the marathon. They will probaly throw everything at rosetta because that is currently their best chance to gain on us.

So although it would be nice to get on the podium in a discipline I think it is at least equally important to not let them outpace us in the sprint by too much.


----------



## mm67

Have to leave for an overnight business trip now, be back tomorrow evening. I hope all rigs run ok while I'm gone


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I meant north-south (aka facing upwards, in a case.. Usually), or front-back for setup (where the first cpu feeds into the second). My bad for not clarifying.


It's currently on a cardboard box but I set it up as if it were flowing back to front if it was in a case. Evo is a good enough cooler I'm not sure it will really matter esepcially since they can't be OC'd. If in a case with some top fans it would probably be better to force the air up and right out of the case. Temps were 47-50 across all 16 cores with some ancient Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It's currently on a cardboard box but I set it up as if it were flowing back to front if it was in a case. Evo is a good enough cooler I'm not sure it will really matter esepcially since they can't be OC'd. If in a case with some top fans it would probably be better to force the air up and right out of the case. Temps were 47-50 across all 16 cores with some ancient Arctic Silver 5.


Hey mmonnin, do you have a killawatt meter hooked up to this rig? I would like to know your power draw while crunching CSG. Thx







Congratz on this rig .... Pics?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey mmonnin, do you have a killawatt meter hooked up to this rig? I would like to know your power draw while crunching CSG. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz on this rig .... Pics?


Thanks! It's moving through tasks!

I have one. I'll see what it reads when I get home. It's currently a true boxen PC sitting on 2 boxes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Oops Sorry


No worries, my original statement could have been taken any number of ways








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It's currently on a cardboard box but I set it up as if it were flowing back to front if it was in a case. Evo is a good enough cooler I'm not sure it will really matter esepcially since they can't be OC'd. If in a case with some top fans it would probably be better to force the air up and right out of the case. Temps were 47-50 across all 16 cores with some ancient Arctic Silver 5.


That's definitely impressive to say the least. Like yet again tempting me to find a way to get two sets of the natex bundles tempting...


----------



## 4thKor

Check this out:

http://www.natex.us/product-p/intel-s5520hc-48gb-2.htm


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.natex.us/product-p/intel-s5520hc-48gb-2.htm


They also have some really nice E5-2670 bundles.


----------



## Finrond

Having this really weird issue with uploading tasks on two of my machines. The WU's refuse to upload, and it will gather 5-10 wu's that won't upload, and I'll be manually trying to get them to go but they won't. Then a new task will finish, and all the old WU's waiting to upload will upload normally, but the new wu won't. Rinse repeat. Happened with universe and Rosetta. The only thing I can think of that is in common with these two rigs in particular is that they are both running Hyper-V and have virtual network adapters, and maybe that's messing with the upload process somehow.


----------



## Ithanul

So CSG fully out of tasks again?

Had to throw the main rig on rosetta for now.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So CSG fully out of tasks again?
> 
> Had to throw the main rig on rosetta for now.


No they have work, just gotta use the script to get tasks.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I have the same issue on just one machine that is connected wirelessly and crunching Rosetta. I have 5 x work units that are refusing to upload. I have tried coaxing them manually and one even got to 100% but just sat there! Others are reaching 80% or so and just stopping. I am not sure if new work units are getting uploaded - or if they are replacing the older ones in the block of 5. I will have to check! The issue did not happen when the same machine was running PG or CSG. Weird!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No they have work, just gotta use the script to get tasks.


I have used the script in the past, never seems to do anything for me.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I have used the script in the past, never seems to do anything for me.


It can take a lil while, usually at least 5-10 updates for me.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No they have work, just gotta use the script to get tasks.


I have been running the updater for a couple hours and only got 4 new tasks so far. I have about 6 hours of units at this point, so hopefully they get something sorted out.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It can take a lil while, usually at least 5-10 updates for me.


I have done all the way to 150.....just never seems to get units for me at all.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I have been running the updater for a couple hours and only got 4 new tasks so far. I have about 6 hours of units at this point, so hopefully they get something sorted out.


There are 1.6 million work units ready for distribution, but their feeder is overloaded with requests, hopefully you'll get some soon.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.natex.us/product-p/intel-s5520hc-48gb-2.htm


Kind hard to go away from a SuperMicro X8DTT-F board if you went socket 1366. $50 less then the board on natex. PSUs are super cheap too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SuperMicro-X8DTT-F-SG007-Dual-LGA1366-Intel-Xeon-5600-5500-Series-Motherboard-/182028347151?hash=item2a61bc270f:g:vEkAAOSwB4NWxegs


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Kind hard to go away from a SuperMicro X8DTT-F board if you went socket 1366. $50 less then the board on natex. PSUs are super cheap too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SuperMicro-X8DTT-F-SG007-Dual-LGA1366-Intel-Xeon-5600-5500-Series-Motherboard-/182028347151?hash=item2a61bc270f:g:vEkAAOSwB4NWxegs


Thats the board I have. Unusual power supply connector wiring, so the PSU is actually $50 if you don't want to rewire something cheaper. This one has the correct wiring but its pretty low power so you could run L5640 or E5645, but none of the x56xx CPUs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AHW5DC252W-ECD13050001-SGI-Switching-Power-Supply-/281505749481?hash=item418b0cd9e9:g:rS0AAOSwYGFUtxWA&rmvSB=true

Tex posted some info on this power supply and board here when I was building mine.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1596476/cheap-server-build


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Kind hard to go away from a SuperMicro X8DTT-F board if you went socket 1366. $50 less then the board on natex. PSUs are super cheap too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SuperMicro-X8DTT-F-SG007-Dual-LGA1366-Intel-Xeon-5600-5500-Series-Motherboard-/182028347151?hash=item2a61bc270f:g:vEkAAOSwB4NWxegs


The lga-2011 boards on natex.us look a lot better when you factor in those awesome E5-2670 chips for $121 on ebay. Not to mention 16 cores on 2011 vs 12 on 1366


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Thats the board I have. Unusual power supply connector wiring, so the PSU is actually $50 if you don't want to rewire something cheaper. This one has the correct wiring but its pretty low power so you could run L5640 or E5645, but none of the x56xx CPUs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AHW5DC252W-ECD13050001-SGI-Switching-Power-Supply-/281505749481?hash=item418b0cd9e9:g:rS0AAOSwYGFUtxWA&rmvSB=true
> 
> Tex posted some info on this power supply and board here when I was building mine.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1596476/cheap-server-build


Here is another option. I have been running this dual/dual setup with a pair of X5660 and a pair of X5650 for a while now with no trouble.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The lga-2011 boards on natex.us look a lot better when you factor in those awesome E5-2670 chips for $121 on ebay. Not to mention 16 cores on 2011 vs 12 on 1366


Yup. They were $65 each on natex so I paid $9 more to get it all from one source and not from ebay.

I've seen some bad remarks on the PCI-E extensions but those 8x slots have enough bandwidth to supply a graphics card for about anything. One of the main benefits of going this route vs the dual 2P 1366 system like your next link. The 1U/2H riser cards should at least work


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yup. They were $65 each on natex so I paid $9 more to get it all from one source and not from ebay.
> 
> I've seen some bad remarks on the PCI-E extensions but those 8x slots have enough bandwidth to supply a graphics card for about anything. One of the main benefits of going this route vs the dual 2P 1366 system like your next link. The 1U/2H riser cards should at least work


The reason everyone was snapping up the 1366 stuff was because the processors and boards were cheap. Lately cheap 1366 processors are getting harder to find and the massive price drop on the E5-2670 v1 chips has made the 2011 stuff more attractive.


----------



## Finrond

Gridcoin and CNT are pushing hard in rosetta, we will need more power to hold them off.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Gridcoin and CNT are pushing hard in rosetta, we will need more power to hold them off.


If either passes us, we drop to 5th overall.


----------



## magic8192

If GC or CNT pass us in Rosetta, we drop into 5th overall, but if TC passes CNT in CSG we go back into 4th. both events seem likely to happen.


----------



## BeerCan

This is a cluster $%^& CSG is not sending work and rosetta is sending me android tasks


----------



## Egilman

Well down to #5 now on Rosetta, GC blew right on by us also...

But we are staying ahead of CNT for the moment...

And I"m down to my last set of CSG wu's and yes I am updating....


----------



## bfromcolo

I have got 15 CSG tasks in the past 90 minutes after getting 1 in the 4 hours before that.


----------



## Genesis1984

I think I've had 96 CSG wu's total this pent.


----------



## Egilman

I got about ten CSG WU's about two hours ago nothing since. I've enabled Universe on my machines as a result.

But this is VERY frustrating. we have a chance to to get our first medal win and we can't get work sufficient to pull it off!

[email protected]%$#^&*#$$!!!


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I got about ten CSG WU's about two hours ago nothing since. I've enabled Universe on my machines as a result.
> 
> But this is VERY frustrating. we have a chance to to get our first medal win and we can't get work sufficient to pull it off!
> 
> [email protected]%$#^&*#$$!!!


It seems to me that SG broke their own rules when they chose CSG. One of the requirements was to provide sufficient work, and anyone who has run CSG knows they can't do that. They run out of work under normal circumstances.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> It seems to me that SG broke their own rules when they chose CSG. One of the requirements was to provide sufficient work, and anyone who has run CSG knows they can't do that. They run out of work under normal circumstances.


The admin said they could provide enough work when inquired prior to the event. It seems the tasks are generated manually when they run out.


----------



## Finrond

They have work, it seems their server can't dish it out fast enough, or it's got a problem or something.

We need more help in rosetta though, so run that instead!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The lga-2011 boards on natex.us look a lot better when you factor in those awesome E5-2670 chips for $121 on ebay. Not to mention 16 cores on 2011 vs 12 on 1366


Uh, they have dropped farther than that. There are E5-2670s going for under 60 bucks now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SR0KX-INTEL-XEON-E5-2670-8-CORE-2-60GHz-20M-8GT-s-115W-PROCESSOR-CPU-/281889330127?hash=item41a1e9d3cf:g:IckAAOSwzhVWrZBO&rmvSB=true

I am somehow keep getting CSG units amazingly, but that with the script hitting the server every 60s.

Though, my Tab S is no longer getting any.


----------



## 4thKor

Several of my rigs are out of CSG. I'm setting up for Rosetta now. Can I run Prime Grid at the same time?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Several of my rigs are out of CSG. I'm setting up for Rosetta now. Can I run Prime Grid at the same time?


I have work, but I am hitting them every 30 seconds for work.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Several of my rigs are out of CSG. I'm setting up for Rosetta now. Can I run Prime Grid at the same time?


Answered my own question I think. If you allow PG to run while Rosetta is setting up it will leave cores for PG. I disabled PG until Rosetta was up and running and then resumed PG. Everything seems OK. Is this OK?


----------



## Ithanul

PG has ended. Only ones gong now are CSG, Universe, and Rosetta.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> PG has ended. Only ones gong now are CSG, Universe, and Rosetta.


Guess that answers that!


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, just CPU tasks.

Now if Rosetta or CSG will give me WUs. Rosetta now wanting to be a pain with me.


----------



## BeerCan

I think the rosetta stats are messed up on the first page


----------



## 4thKor

I shall resume dominating FAH.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I shall resume dominating FAH.


LoL, indeed. There is no doubt to fear your GPU army.

That if Mr 980 ever comes back.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The admin said they could provide enough work when inquired prior to the event. It seems the tasks are generated manually when they run out.


Yeah, sure is obvious the claim is a lot stronger than reality... Several times work units have run dry on the project, and that's not even including the lack of them leading up to the event and then the first day and a half being dry..


----------



## Diffident

I'm seeing this in my log for CSG and I don't know what to do about it.
Quote:


> Citizen Science Grid | Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: not highest priority project; NVIDIA GPU: )


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, just saw this in my logs.

6/15/2016 4:42:58 PM | Citizen Science Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
6/15/2016 4:43:06 PM | Citizen Science Grid | Scheduler request failed: Failure when receiving data from the peer
6/15/2016 4:43:10 PM | | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
6/15/2016 4:43:13 PM | | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.

O yeah, I also saw where rosetta was being stupid and was trying to send Android tasks....stupid thing.

Ummm, TC looks be seriously pushing in Universe.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, just saw this in my logs.
> 
> 6/15/2016 4:42:58 PM | Citizen Science Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
> 6/15/2016 4:43:06 PM | Citizen Science Grid | Scheduler request failed: Failure when receiving data from the peer
> 6/15/2016 4:43:10 PM | | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
> 6/15/2016 4:43:13 PM | | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
> 
> O yeah, I also saw where rosetta was being stupid and was trying to send Android tasks....stupid thing.
> 
> Ummm, TC looks be seriously pushing in Universe.


Let's hope that means they are rebooting the servers for a fix


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'm seeing this in my log for CSG and I don't know what to do about it.


GPU tasks about to expire?


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'm seeing this in my log for CSG and I don't know what to do about it.


I keep getting that too. Looks like the BOINC client isn't quite smart enough to figure out custom work schedules. I have Universe limited to 2 tasks at a time, and I have 32 tasks pending. BOINC seems to think that's quite enough work, and refuses to get any more, even if I have cores idling.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'm seeing this in my log for CSG and I don't know what to do about it.


It's an error message you'll only see if you're running more than one project at any given time. Easiest "trick" I've found to coax BOINC Manager into forgetting about priority is to set "no new tasks" on the one you aren't trying to get work units for and then usually preto chango it works.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's an error message you'll only see if you're running more than one project at any given time. Easiest "trick" I've found to coax BOINC Manager into forgetting about priority is to set "no new tasks" on the one you aren't trying to get work units for and then usually preto chango it works.


That worked.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's an error message you'll only see if you're running more than one project at any given time. Easiest "trick" I've found to coax BOINC Manager into forgetting about priority is to set "no new tasks" on the one you aren't trying to get work units for and then usually preto chango it works.


Huh, must be the reason I don't see that as I got a habit of only allowing one project at a time to grab WUs.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> $475 - Motherboard, 2x E5-2670, 128gb RAM (Thought I might split RAM on a 2nd system later) - $28 shipping
> $38 - Kingston 120 GB SSD
> $115 - EGVA 850 P2 - Overkill atm but headroom for a video card.
> $50 - Cooler Master Evo 212
> 
> Total of $678
> 
> You can save some with less RAM and not getting their CPUs with the VT fix, those are a bit cheaper.


@lanofsong
Setup is sipping on 246W from the kilowatt, 2.15 amps, with 32 threads running CSG and Universe. Even at that low wattage the P2 should still be above 90% efficiency on 110V. Could get it lower still with less RAM. I think the RAID chip might still be enabled as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> That worked.


Glad to hear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Huh, must be the reason I don't see that as I got a habit of only allowing one project at a time to grab WUs.


I used to let the manager work things out itself, but I've noticed as of my Windows reinstall it doesn't seem to be as good at predicting as it used to be, and seems to always calculate the work units it tries for based upon all threads running just that one project.... Which of course makes things wonky when running more than one at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> @lanofsong
> Setup is sipping on 246W from the kilowatt, 2.15 amps, with 32 threads running CSG and Universe. Even at that low wattage the P2 should still be above 90% efficiency on 110V. Could get it lower still with less RAM. I think the RAID chip might still be enabled as well.


Great, now you just found a way for me to "justify" the purchase of two of those setups when there's cash... I thought they'd wind up using a lot more power, and thereby wind up heating up rooms a lot more but if it isn't that much power being sipped it's definitely tempting to get two sorted out.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Glad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to let the manager work things out itself, but I've noticed as of my Windows reinstall it doesn't seem to be as good at predicting as it used to be, and seems to always calculate the work units it tries for based upon all threads running just that one project.... Which of course makes things wonky when running more than one at a time.
> Great, now you just found a way for me to "justify" the purchase of two of those setups when there's cash... I thought they'd wind up using a lot more power, and thereby wind up heating up rooms a lot more but if it isn't that much power being sipped it's definitely tempting to get two sorted out.


Glad I could help.







I thought it was going to be more as well.

Now it's time to hunt for some risers.

Edit: Heck that 850 P2 could power 2 of those systems easy. I already have the RAM. Mobo, CPUs and heatsinks and I'd have a 2nd set of 32 threads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be more as well.
> 
> Now it's time to hunt for some risers.
> 
> Edit: Heck that 850 P2 could power 2 of those systems easy. I already have the RAM. Mobo, CPUs and heatsinks and I'd have a 2nd set of 32 threads.


I do wonder if other projects would pull more power.... And with natex, I was rather tempted to get full on bundle with one, and then motherboard with only CPUs for the second, because even "just" 32GB per system would still be more than plenty even for some of the more demanding projects.


----------



## mmonnin

That was my plan.

I left the killawatt plugged in so I can measure it on other projects once the Pentathlon is over.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That was my plan.
> 
> I left the killawatt plugged in so I can measure it on other projects once the Pentathlon is over.


I eagerly await the results, because I won't lie.... 128GB of ram is just so sexy in those motherboards. Also, hey... If they truly don't use that much power I could probably "sneak" one into the bedroom as well as "replace" the HTPC with one so it crunches when we aren't using it.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I eagerly await the results, because I won't lie.... 128GB of ram is just so sexy in those motherboards. Also, hey... If they truly don't use that much power I could probably "sneak" one into the bedroom as well as "replace" the HTPC with one so it crunches when we aren't using it.


32 thread HTPC... I like it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 32 thread HTPC... I like it.


I suspect it could easily handle anime sooooooooo much better than the current Phenon II X4 955 Black Edition can, and jokingly with less power used too







For true overkill I could even look at something like a dual E5-2690v4, but that's just outright sillyness.. Oh, and like four times the cost 

.... ....Actually I just want to steal the current gear in the HTPC and slap my cooling pot on top of it, but hey, that's just the bencher in me









But yeah, dual processor 32 thread HTPC with 128GB of DDR3 ECC.... That would be fun. Then watercool it while putting it into a Caselabs S8. Sounds absolutely delightful.


----------



## Finrond

I too have a boxen computer! Who else does?



We should have a boxen photo shoot. Everyone meets and brings their boxen.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect it could easily handle anime sooooooooo much better than the current Phenon II X4 955 Black Edition can, and jokingly with less power used too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For true overkill I could even look at something like a dual E5-2690v4, but that's just outright sillyness.. Oh, and like four times the cost
> 
> .... ....Actually I just want to steal the current gear in the HTPC and slap my cooling pot on top of it, but hey, that's just the bencher in me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, dual processor 32 thread HTPC with 128GB of DDR3 ECC.... That would be fun. Then watercool it while putting it into a Caselabs S8. Sounds absolutely delightful.


You just can't fit a native 16x PCI-E card onto that board for HTPC. A full length card hits the DIMM slot even w/o a stick and the holder down. Gotta go riser or cable extension of some sort and that just messes up any normal case.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I too have a boxen computer! Who else does?
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a boxen photo shoot. Everyone meets and brings their boxen.


My benching rig lives on a motherboard box, if that counts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You just can't fit a native 16x PCI-E card onto that board for HTPC. A full length card hits the DIMM slot even w/o a stick and the holder down. Gotta go riser or cable extension of some sort and that just messes up any normal case.


Guessing short ones like a 750 Ti could fit though? Also, can't the 8x PCIe slots be used instead?


----------



## tictoc

The user stats for Rosetta are now correct. I had a partial update earlier today that borked the individual stats.

Great job by everyone that has crunched some tasks for the OCN team.









Just 3 days left, and we are still creeping up on SETI.Germany in the Marathon. SETI.Germany is also feeling the pressure from [email protected] in Swimming, so if you can get some CSG tasks, then let's see if we can't grab one more spot in the Marathon.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My benching rig lives on a motherboard box, if that counts.
> Guessing short ones like a 750 Ti could fit though? Also, can't the 8x PCIe slots be used instead?


Yeah a stubby should work. I searched for half length GPUs earlier and didn't squat but like 740s and 610s. Guess that was the wrong term.

These 950s would be pretty close.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125856

Be a shame to see all those PCI-E lanes go to waste though.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> @lanofsong
> Setup is sipping on 246W from the kilowatt, 2.15 amps, with 32 threads running CSG and Universe. Even at that low wattage the P2 should still be above 90% efficiency on 110V. Could get it lower still with less RAM. I think the RAID chip might still be enabled as well.


Wow, 246w is nothing. My 4P 6174 OC'd to ~2.6Ghz is pulling about 650W from the wall.
Looks great and thanks for posting pics


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like Universe is a bit more intensive at 264w under 32 threads. It sits at 100w idle so 70-80w to load up a CPU.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah a stubby should work. I searched for half length GPUs earlier and didn't squat but like 740s and 610s. Guess that was the wrong term.
> 
> These 950s would be pretty close.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125856
> 
> Be a shame to see all those PCI-E lanes go to waste though.


Why else do you think I mentioned the 750 Ti?







I'm hoping the 1050 or 1060 will take over for it... Low power consumption, reasonable computational power. And doubles as a GPUGrid graphics card ^_^;;;

And hmmm, a pair of those could be, uhm.... "put to use" on a benching rig for a while first too. I wonder if there would be a way to squeeze the Gigabyte Xtreme editions on there....

EDIT: Regular one is 6.81" long, Xtreme is 8.94" long... Yeah, Xtreme probably wouldn't fit, same with the Windforce (7.68" long)


----------



## Finrond

We got ourselves a mighty close race going on:


----------



## mmonnin

Whoa 76k in Rosetta in the past hour. Previous output rates would have us end up in 8th.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, TC and CNT are hammering big time.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Whoa 76k in Rosetta in the past hour. Previous output rates would have us end up in 8th.


I've got all but my TC rig running Rosetta. Came home today to my TC rig hung up and dropped BOINC on it altogether.


----------



## Ithanul

Anyway update snips of where we at.

CSG


Universe


Rosetta


----------



## mmonnin

Stats just updated. Just 19k behind in Marathon and 22k in Sprint.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Stats just updated. Just 19k behind in Marathon and 22k in Sprint.


That is going to go down to the wire.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Anyone else have any luck getting more csg units?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anyone else have any luck getting more csg units?


I have work on all machines. I am using that script set at 30


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have work on all machines. I am using that script set at 30


I asked because mine hasn't grabbed any new work units for.... Well, we'll just say most if the day.


----------



## Finrond

UPDATE: TC has surged ahead in both Rosetta and Universe. However, we passed SG in CSG!! Once the points update on the seti site we will still be 2 points ahead of TC.

Correction: I think we will still be behind.


----------



## magic8192

Wow this is an intense battle right now. Yesterday it looked like Team China (TC) was fading some and I was worried about the Czech National Team (CNT) and their bunker. I still am not sure what CNT is up to, but TC blasted bunkers in Rosetta and Universe passing us in both projects. They are surging and things are very uncertain for us. TC has also redoubled their effort in Citizen Science Grid (CSG), they aren't catching us, but they are maintaining their position.

With all of the surging you would think TC was ahead of us, but that is not the case. We have maintained a high steady pace at CSG and managed to pass Seti.Germany (SG). With the 10 point pickup at CSG it was enough to make up the losses at Rosetta and Universe. We are still in 4th and if we keep SG at bay, the way forward for TC is much tougher and we may be able to maintain our slim lead.

The way we lose 4th place is by losing a position in Universe or Rosetta. The heat is much higher on Rosetta for us at the moment with GridCoin and CNT right on our heels. Our efforts are maximum at Rosetta right now, but that has left us even more vulnerable in Universe. Our production is very low in Universe and we are letting the rough side drag there. We are vulnerable of losing a position there in the next day or two. We will have to put all our Rosetta efforts into Universe after Rosetta is over.

Our hold on 4th place is very shaky and a surging TC has made our position one where one error will cost us the position. We are however holding on and if we hold Rosetta and then shore up Universe, we may be able to hold onto 4th. It will be tough and our competitors will have a say in this, but we are still in the mix and that is great.

Boinc ON


----------



## mmonnin

With all Rosetta tasks the killawatt read 309w now on the 2P E5-2670. CSG must be really easy on the CPUs.

Edit: I paused all Universe tasks that hadn't started. Not sure we have a chance there. All PCs on CSG and Rosetta. 2P and 3770k have update script to get tasks.


----------



## Tex1954

Cranking on Universe hard as I can...


----------



## Ithanul

I have left the 1090T on Universe.

The 4770K working on any CSG it can get. Rosetta when it can't get any.

Tab S seen no CSG tasks so far of late.

The i3 in the lappy doing CSG, but blasted power outlet it was in went wacky so it thought it was on battery and stop crunching. But it back at it again.

Whats crapping all my rigs up is these nasty thunderstorm system that keeps rolling through. I lose internet connection because of my satellite. (it is alright in light rain, just not in this dark heavy monsters' rain)


----------



## magic8192

CNT is gaining on us in Rosetta. If they manage to pass us in Rosetta then we drop to 6th place overall.


----------



## Ithanul

Crud this the main rig going onto Rosetta. Can't seem to get anymore CSG units even with the script file.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> CNT is gaining on us in Rosetta. If they manage to pass us in Rosetta then we drop to 6th place overall.


Still in 5th. TC has turned up the turbo though, they are blasting ahead in rosetta.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Still in 5th. TC has turned up the turbo though, they are blasting ahead in rosetta.


They have pretty much taken 4th place and there isn't anything we can do about it.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> They have pretty much taken 4th place and there isn't anything we can do about it.


Our only option would be to somehow manage 4th place in rosetta while maintaining all other positions.


----------



## Tex1954

Should I switch some stuff to something else besides Universe while I can? Hard to manage things on the road from my laptop... but have some time now...


----------



## lanofsong

I have all my cpu's working on CSG and Universe - no more cpu's available for Rosetta - sorry


----------



## JeRiKo1

I think holding 5th is our main priority now - although it looks like CNT gave up.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> I think holding 5th is our main priority now - although it looks like CNT gave up.


Or bunkering. Could be that.


----------



## spdaimon

Wow! I'm impressed. I'm in not so sunny MD right now so cant switch over to Rosetta.







Got my rigs working mostly on CSG and UNIVERSE. Crunch on!


----------



## BeerCan

Is universe a gpu project? If so I can lend a hand, just LMK I have amd or NV gpu's if one works better


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Should I switch some stuff to something else besides Universe while I can? Hard to manage things on the road from my laptop... but have some time now...


If you can split half your machines off for Citizen Science Grid, that would be great. As long as you can get tasks it would be a big help, since I have a feeling that SETI.Germany is planning to drop a bomb of tasks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Is universe a gpu project? If so I can lend a hand, just LMK I have amd or NV gpu's if one works better


Universe is CPU only. They do have ARM tasks but no GPU work.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Our only option would be to somehow manage 4th place in rosetta while maintaining all other positions.


We would need a big Rosetta push to do that!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Or bunkering. Could be that.


I am pretty sure there are some bunkers coming up in the near future.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like TC got a heck of a boost from a user named 'james ying'. Top producer in Rosetta and Universe. Today's output him was nearly enough to put him in 1st. Just today. ~1.5mil. He is their #1 in bitcoin and collatz although not active. Seems to have pulled all production from Primegrid where he's also their #1.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Looks like TC got a heck of a boost from a user named 'james ying'. Top producer in Rosetta and Universe. Today's output him was nearly enough to put him in 1st. Just today. ~1.5mil. He is their #1 in bitcoin and collatz although not active. Seems to have pulled all production from Primegrid where he's also their #1.


Mr Ying was a top 3 world producer back in the Seti I days also. The handle is a pseudonym, not his real name in fact it's probably not the same person that was running it back in the Seti I days.

MR Ying represents a Chinese government server farm. They can be as large as they need to be.


----------



## Finrond

From travis at CSG:
Quote:


> Just talked to our system admin people. We're going to be quadrupling the available ram on the system as what it looks like the new batch of workunits has slowed down our database which has been paging a bit.
> 
> I'm hoping to have this done sometime today, and it will most likely involve a short outage. Will keep everyone posted as to the status of this as I find out more.


And:
Quote:


> I've made one other change which might help work flow out faster while we wait on the RAM upgrades. I've changed the feeder sleep interval to 1 second from 5 seconds, which should mean it will be putting out workunits faster (assuming the database can keep up).


Hopefully we can get work before rosetta ends.


----------



## mmonnin

I was going to grab a bunch tomorrow since the day after many more people will be hitting CSG again as the Sprint event ends.


----------



## 4thKor

Just fired up Dali (the 2P) and loading Linux. Should have 24 cores up and running before too long.


----------



## Egilman

On another note guys, I checked back on my home project Collatz. WE are about to lose out #6 world position to GC. in 1.4 days. They are 100 million away turning out 80 million a day.

I've sworn to defend that position we worked so long and hard in getting. So I'm going to be shifting some of my herd back to hold them off....

I can't get any CSG for the last two days, Universe isn't allowing me a lot of work and it's too late for me to join Rosetta with it's eight hour WU's.

My computers have been idle for long enough. I need to put them where they will do the most good so it's back to Collatz for me. The team needs my abilities there NOW. Before it is too late.

Proud of what we have achieved in the pentathlon. from what I've read it's our best finish ever.... Proud to have been a small part of that.

GO TEAM!


----------



## mmonnin

There's little CPU usage from what I see in task manger. I'm running both CPU for Pentathlon and GPUs on Collatz on 2 systems.

Rosetta can send out different size units. I am currently have the 2 hour option there is no verification by another user to its immediate points.

Edit: You are just a few hours away from reaching 10 BILLION Points!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm still running half and half (four threads each) of csg and rosetta... Assuming I still have any csg tasks left that is. Interestingly enough, it seems my computer puts out slightly higher ppd with the six hour work units than it did the eight, how peculiar.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm only showing 12 tasks running on the 2P. Hyper-threading is enabled. Is there a way to get 24? Or is this just how it works.


----------



## mmonnin

Poke it with a stick some more! I didn't get 32 threads right away on my 2P. Like 10-12 at a time.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Poke it with a stick some more! I didn't get 32 threads right away on my 2P. Like 10-12 at a time.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, was wondering where they got that huge push.

Thunderstorms are right now hammering through my area. So that going to cause me issues atm. Main rig is on rosetta atm. i3 is on Universe.

I just can't seem to get any CSG tasks so will help out in the other sections.

On other note. USPS going to get a ugly email for leaving a huge box in the back of the bed of my truck in plain view plus not putting a plastic bag on the box since it been raining big time here.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm only showing 12 tasks running on the 2P. Hyper-threading is enabled. Is there a way to get 24? Or is this just how it works.


Rosetta is frigging strange. I have some computers with over 1000 tasks and some that barely keep enough to keep busy.


----------



## 4thKor

My 2P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My 2P


That is really nice.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> On another note guys, I checked back on my home project Collatz. WE are about to lose out #6 world position to GC. in 1.4 days. They are 100 million away turning out 80 million a day.
> 
> I've sworn to defend that position we worked so long and hard in getting. So I'm going to be shifting some of my herd back to hold them off....


I switched all my GPUs back over to Collatz last night. Everyone who has idle GPUs, come join us to try to hold off GC while your CPUs work on the Pentathlon projects!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, was wondering where they got that huge push.
> 
> Thunderstorms are right now hammering through my area. So that going to cause me issues atm. Main rig is on rosetta atm. i3 is on Universe.
> 
> I just can't seem to get any CSG tasks so will help out in the other sections.
> 
> On other note. USPS going to get a ugly email for leaving a huge box in the back of the bed of my truck in plain view plus not putting a plastic bag on the box since it been raining big time here.


Is where you're at in Bama like Florida with afternoon showers like every day? You seem to have thunderstorms quite often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My 2P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Let me guess...a 980.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Let me guess...a 980.


A 950 in disguise. Put a 980 cooler on it.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I switched all my GPUs back over to Collatz last night. Everyone who has idle GPUs, come join us to try to hold off GC while your CPUs work on the Pentathlon projects!


Hmmm, how hard does Collatz hit GPUs? I may fire up one Ti for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Is where you're at in Bama like Florida with afternoon showers like every day? You seem to have thunderstorms quite often.
> Let me guess...a 980.


I'm in the area refereed to as the TriState/Wiregrass. Certain times of the year it gets super bad. It just that high front sitting down here in the South is pushing some crazy thunderstorms over here atm.


----------



## lanofsong

@4thKor Wow, Your 2P rig looks great


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @4thKor Wow, Your 2P rig looks great


Thanks! Lots of fretting and pacing while it was booting. Took it several minutes to recognize the new CPU's I guess. She fired right up and loaded Mint with no issues.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I switched all my GPUs back over to Collatz last night. Everyone who has idle GPUs, come join us to try to hold off GC while your CPUs work on the Pentathlon projects!


On it! If anyone has a better config for a GTX 760, let me know:

verbose=1
kernels_per_reduction=48
threads=8
lut_size=20
sleep=1
reduce_cpu=0
sieve_size=30


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I switched all my GPUs back over to Collatz last night. Everyone who has idle GPUs, come join us to try to hold off GC while your CPUs work on the Pentathlon projects!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, how hard does Collatz hit GPUs? I may fire up one Ti for that.
Click to expand...

If you max out the config for Collatz it will be at least as stressfull on your GPU as PrimeGrid was. Check out the Collatz Project Support thread for info on the config settings for Collatz.


----------



## mmonnin

It can also make any input really laggy as well if you crack it up on collatz but the config cut times by over half.


----------



## 4thKor

This seems odd to me. I can run Collatz on one of my 980 Classy's at 1620 mhz, but it will only run FAH at 1556.


----------



## Ithanul

Maybe it is how the programs utilize the GPU?

On other note, stuff showed up!!! Maybe I can smack a mobo on this real quick.


----------



## BeerCan

CSG must be doing their ram upgrade right now, because they are totally down


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This seems odd to me. I can run Collatz on one of my 980 Classy's at 1620 mhz, but it will only run FAH at 1556.


Did you optimize it? I was at like 3:30 something per task now I am at 1:37 with the settings in the OP. This pushes my boost lower than my FAH stable clock by a little on my 970.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414835/collatz-conjecture-project-support-thread/0_30


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Did you optimize it? I was at like 3:30 something per task now I am at 1:37 with the settings in the OP. This pushes my boost lower than my FAH stable clock by a little on my 970.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414835/collatz-conjecture-project-support-thread/0_30


I didn't! Are these commands the same for Linux?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I didn't! Are these commands the same for Linux?


I think so. They go in the cfg file for the project so I bet they do. The xml files are the same.

Also I adjusted CSG for more days of work and I am getting some more units. Server must be back up.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm running Rosetta mostly and Universe on a few that didn't have enough disk space for Rosetta. All my GPU's are folding. When I was running Collatz I was getting 15+ mil PPD.


----------



## mmonnin

I am currently getting 3.2mil or so from a 970 and 570. 1:37 per task on the 970 at 1415-1428mhz. You must have like a dozen or so of those 980s right?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I am currently getting 3.2mil or so from a 970 and 570. 1:37 per task on the 970 at 1415-1428mhz. You must have like a dozen or so of those 980s right?


I have eight. And a Ti. And two 970's. May get bored in a bit and reconfigure my dual Classy rig for Collatz. I need to get them under water first though. I have the AIO's and brackets. Just been trying to help all I could in the Pentathlon. That's why I took some time off today to get the 2P up and running.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I think so. They go in the cfg file for the project so I bet they do. The xml files are the same.
> 
> Also I adjusted CSG for more days of work and I am getting some more units. Server must be back up.


Yup - lots of CSG units


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I didn't! Are these commands the same for Linux?


They are the same. I've done it and it cut my times in half.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> CSG must be doing their ram upgrade right now, because they are totally down


I love how I added a few more projects to run in the interim as I ran out of CSG work units a while back.... And literally 30 seconds afterwards I got a whole set of 32 CSG work units... Guess server is back up, and man did it feed those work units a lot faster.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My 2P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What case is that?


----------



## Tex1954

Tried to add CSG, could not connect...


----------



## Ithanul

On other note. Super job in Marathon section.







Just wish CSG units show up for me. But may as well keep helping out in Rosetta and Universe.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> On other note. Super job in Marathon section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish CSG units show up for me. But may as well keep helping out in Rosetta and Universe.


If you go look at the messages Tools -> Event Log is there anything in there about why it can't load CSG tasks? I have backed off the update time and I have plenty of tasks now?


----------



## mmonnin

All the CSG units I grabbed last night were either completed or running. I was a few more hours from running out of work with rosetta still set to no more work. So much for plenty of work on CSG and getting a lot before end of sprint.

Edit: I'm moving everything back to universe. We were just passed by 2 teams in the sprint with more production than we've ever gotten. Lost cause there.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> What case is that?


I fabbed it from an old desktop case.


----------



## 4thKor

My 2P is reporting max CPU usage of 16. Should be 24. Says to change preferences for more. I haven't been able to find where to change it.


----------



## mmonnin

I see options for multiprocessor systems to use % of the processors as well as % of CPU time.

Also if computer is in use to use max % of processor usage. I have the checkbox "while computer is in use' checked that nullifies that option.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My 2P is reporting max CPU usage of 16. Should be 24. Says to change preferences for more. I haven't been able to find where to change it.


In the Options -> computing preferences -> computing tab set usage to 100%
If that is set right, look at the messages


----------



## 4thKor

I'm looking at the log now. Max cpu's used: 16. I've tried changing settings with no results. When I first fired up it reported 24 cpu's. Got up this morning and it's now 16.


----------



## magic8192

low memory or disk space will cause something like that to happen too.


----------



## mmonnin

I've had the low disk message. They one specifically mentions it needs xx space and has xx space left. That's kind of specific.

Post some screenshots of the computing preferences, that might help.

Maybe something in a config file is needed? use all CPUs or something?

Edit: CNT moved up another spot in Rosetta pushing us back to 6th overall with another 177k that update. I think that's where we'll end up. No prospects to overtake anywhere else and 7th is far back in points.

Lets see if we can keep CNT from passing us in Universe as well.


----------



## 4thKor

I've set cpu to 100%, RAM to 95%, and disc to 98%. With 88 gb free space and 24 gb RAM I would think that's sufficient.

Found the problem. Rosetta stats site preferences was set to 16.


----------



## Tex1954

Was able to connect this morning, got about 24 cores on CSG now and the rest (including 2p setup) stay on Universe.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, don't think we can make up in Rosetta. Probably best to put full focus on CSG and Universe.


----------



## BeerCan

Once again the csg server is out of tasks. Un-flipping believable


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Once again the csg server is out of tasks. Un-flipping believable


That's cause Rosetta is in the final stages and there isn't much anyone can do about it so the crunchers are shifting back to Uni and CSG for the final day.....

Don't know what we can do about it. WE are still outproducing SG but I don't know for how long.


----------



## spdaimon

I checked my rigs earlier and one had rebooted for an update. Windows 10 strikes again. Arg. Was able to log in from my phone and get it going again.


----------



## BeerCan

I think we really need to put the pedal to the metal in csg. I am starting to move all my cpu's over. As soon as my rosetta tasks complete I will be close to 100% csg, providing their servers can keep up


----------



## 4thKor

I'm running Universe, Rosetta, and CSG. 56 cores full bore.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I think we really need to put the pedal to the metal in csg. I am starting to move all my cpu's over. As soon as my rosetta tasks complete I will be close to 100% csg, providing their servers can keep up


How many cores/threads is full bore for you? - so much power with you and Magic - The force is very strong with you two


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And then there's me with a merger eight threads to play with


----------



## 4thKor

What place are we in? I just read the Seti Germany daily bulletin and it said third. But stats show us in sixth.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> How many cores/threads is full bore for you? - so much power with you and Magic - The force is very strong with you two


I think I have 8 2p machines about 10 nuc's and 3 or 4 other cpu's and around 10 various gpu's. Most of them are used during the day and can't crunch full time. (but I am breaking the rules a little right now







)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I think I have 8 2p machines about 10 nuc's and 3 or 4 other cpu's and around 10 various gpu's. Most of them are used during the day and can't crunch full time. (but I am breaking the rules a little right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I won't tell if you don't.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And then there's me with a merger eight threads to play with


I hear that. I've got eight vishera cores and three on an old athlon ii.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I think I have 8 2p machines about 10 nuc's and 3 or 4 other cpu's and around 10 various gpu's. Most of them are used during the day and can't crunch full time. (but I am breaking the rules a little right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Where the heck do you put all of that at?


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What place are we in? I just read the Seti Germany daily bulletin and it said third. But stats show us in sixth.


I haven't read the daily bulletin, but we are in third for CSG and sixth overall, according to the stats page.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Where the heck do you put all of that at?


You aren't the only one that's rather curious. That's just a few circuits worth of machines.


----------



## 4thKor

Looks to me like we need some Rosetta points. My 2P and half my other rigs are running that.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Looks to me like we need some Rosetta points. My 2P and half my other rigs are running that.


Thats a lost cause with just over 2 hours left. Switch to one of the other projects. Unless you have like 350k you can spit out in that time.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thats a lost cause with just over 2 hours left. Switch to one of the other projects. Unless you have like 350k you can spit out in that time.


Then why does the Pentathlon site show 1 day plus several minutes?

That would be 19 hours I think.


----------



## BeerCan

I still think magic has me beat by a mile. He is putting up some strong numbers.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thats a lost cause with just over 2 hours left. Switch to one of the other projects. Unless you have like 350k you can spit out in that time.


WE are going into the last day. What is crunched on Rosetta has been crunched. can't help there anymore.

The Bullitin says this....

Quote:


> OCN (#3) are standing in front of their greatest achievement in their team's history. That would be a fist-sized sensation and with a big party sure to follow. But the time hasn't come yet. SG (#4) are still within striking distance even though I am unsure if the German's hand is any good.


Right now there isn't much we can do in Uni but there is a whole day of crunchin left, our best course as I see it is to put as much as we can into holding onto our first medal finish. #6 overall is an improvement from the last time we ran this as I've been told. But #3 in one of the disciplines? An outstanding achievement!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Then why does the Pentathlon site show 1 day plus several minutes?
> 
> That would be 19 hours I think.


Rosetta is the Sprint event which ends in 2 hours. 1 more day for CSG and Universe.


----------



## Ithanul

Alright!!! Full bore on CSG I GO!!!


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You aren't the only one that's rather curious. That's just a few circuits worth of machines.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Where the heck do you put all of that at?


They are my business computers, so most of them are in my office. I have a couple running at my house that are dedicated.

For grins I have a couple of my employee's on 2p workstations with gpu's. They constantly ask me why the cpu's are so hot and I tell them that they are typing to fast and its heating up the processor. Maybe I should not do that


----------



## 4thKor

I'm confused. Here's the site I'm looking at:

https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm confused. Here's the site I'm looking at:
> 
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/start.php


That is it


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> They are my business computers, so most of them are in my office. I have a couple running at my house that are dedicated.
> 
> For grins I have a couple of my employee's on 2p workstations with gpu's. They constantly ask me why the cpu's are so hot and I tell them that they are typing to fast and its heating up the processor. Maybe I should not do that


Yeah, if I tried sneaking BOINC on the server at the unit. I get in some serious big trouble even though it is a sweet server.


----------



## mmonnin

Hours:Minutes:Seconds


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> That is it


For my education and understanding of how this works I need somebody to explain to me how I can't continue to rack up points with Rosetta. Each unit is taking about 2 1/2 hours to run. On just my 2P that would be around 168 units finished a couple of hours before this ends.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> For my education and understanding of how this works I need somebody to explain to me how I can't continue to rack up points with Rosetta. Each unit is taking about 2 1/2 hours to run. On just my 2P that would be around 168 units finished a couple of hours before this ends.


Well, you usually have to wait for your wingman on that unit to complete as well. So, usually not all will get validated in time before the event ends.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> For my education and understanding of how this works I need somebody to explain to me how I can't continue to rack up points with Rosetta. Each unit is taking about 2 1/2 hours to run. On just my 2P that would be around 168 units finished a couple of hours before this ends.


That's a bit late since Rosetta event ends in 1 hour 50 minutes, results after that are not counted in


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, you usually have to wait for your wingman on that unit to complete as well. So, usually not all will get validated in time before the event ends.


I've seen reference to this "wingman" before. Who would that be and why do I have one?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> For my education and understanding of how this works I need somebody to explain to me how I can't continue to rack up points with Rosetta. Each unit is taking about 2 1/2 hours to run. On just my 2P that would be around 168 units finished a couple of hours before this ends.


You definitely can. As a team we are so far behind that we would need 350k more points to gain 1 more spot. That's juts not going to happen.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've seen reference to this "wingman" before. Who would that be and why do I have one?


Its a verification unit sent to another person. Once its been verified by two people then both get credit.

Edit: If you check on one of your tasks it will give some info about it.

http://csgrid.org/csg/workunit.php?wuid=6958006

minimum quorum = 2 so 2 people need to complete it.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm not going to have time to switch things over. I'll be out all evening and am hitting it early in the morning to try and escape the heat. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## mmonnin

With all your machines I would suggest Boinc Tasks to control them all remotely. I changed cc_config.xml with new 3 lines and was able to add the remote PCs to my desktop client.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've seen reference to this "wingman" before. Who would that be and why do I have one?


Each WU is sent to at least two crunchers, the first to return it sets the baseline and if the second matches the WU is "Validated" and scored. Both crunchers get the credit.

Those 800 WU pending are WU's that you finished first. So you are the baseline awaiting your follower to validate the results. As the lead man on that WU, the follower is known as the escort or "Wingman"

Your WU's will eventually get counted, but many will not count before the end of the race.

I've had it done to me also.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm not going to have time to switch things over. I'll be out all evening and am hitting it early in the morning to try and escape the heat. It is what it is I guess.


Yeah It's understandable, part of doing this pentathlon is knowing when to switch over and which one to switch to. Strategy so to speak.

Can drive you crazy trying to figure it out.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Each WU is sent to at least two crunchers...


Depends on the project. None of my Rosetta tasks have a wingman, so as long as they finish properly, I get credit as soon as they are reported to the server.

On the other hand, I've seen projects have a "minimum quorum" of 3, or even 5, but I can't remember which project that was.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> Depends on the project. None of my Rosetta tasks have a wingman, so as long as they finish properly, I get credit as soon as they are reported to the server.
> 
> On the other hand, I've seen projects have a "minimum quorum" of 3, or even 5, but I can't remember which project that was.


I believe Primegrid sieve is three, collatz is no wingman at all also. Didn't know about Rosetta.


----------



## BeerCan

I am going to get a beer and some steak

I think all my cpu's are on csg. Lets keep that damn bronze medal


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm switching to all out CSG as well. IT's only eight threads, but still, every drop in the bucket counts!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am going to get a beer and some steak
> 
> I think all my cpu's are on csg. Lets keep that damn bronze medal


Beer - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Stella Artois


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've seen reference to this "wingman" before. Who would that be and why do I have one?


You find it from the work unit ID. Under account page , "View" next to tasks then click on Work unit number.

This is why I pick stay anonymous / hidden so people from other teams can't withhold their units that they didn't start

Some projects you don't have the validate unless you have put in very few units , I don't see any validate for my Rosetta units anymore and if your BOINC username is "Will" then I don't see any validating user for you either

I saw for Skynet POGs that there are people that validate units.


----------



## Egilman

Now that we have less than one day left, Rosetta is irrelevant and Universe all but decided SG is shifting back to CSG.

We need to stomp on the gas.....


----------



## Ithanul

.....So far no power outages here, but blasted darn thunderstorms. Go away you high front! Go give California the rain instead.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You find it from the work unit ID. Under account page , "View" next to tasks then click on Work unit number.
> 
> This is why I pick stay anonymous / hidden so people from other teams can't withhold their units that they didn't start
> 
> Some projects you don't have the validate unless you have put in very few units , I don't see any validate for my Rosetta units anymore and if your BOINC username is "Will" then I don't see any validating user for you either
> 
> I saw for Skynet POGs that there are people that validate units.


Thanks! This helps me a LOT! I didn't know anything about this until today. I'm a folder, and FAH doesn't have any of the intricacies and tricks associated with BOINC. But I shall learn.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Now that we have less than one day left, Rosetta is irrelevant and Universe all but decided SG is shifting back to CSG.
> 
> We need to stomp on the gas.....


Just changed the 2P to CSG. Makes me nervous that work will run out.....


----------



## Finrond

I wouldn't give up on Universe just yet, we should still try and hold off the inevitable bunker bombs from CNT. Im running about a 50/50 split (core-wise, but my faster cores are on CSG). But yes, we should DEFINITELY aim for the bronze on CSG, that would be amazing.


----------



## hertz9753

@4thKor go do some folding editor things.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Beer - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Stella Artois


Ended up drinking martinis and eating burgers lol


----------



## magic8192

I have all my fastest cores on CSG, but all the big iron is on Universe. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## magic8192

I moved all my rigs over to CSG. Losing a position in Universe has no impact on the final results. Winning a bronze medal in the marathon is a big deal. I don't think we have ever won a medal in any event.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @4thKor go do some folding editor things.


Don't you realize there's a pentathlon going on? And besides, I must improve on my limited computer skills in order to be a good editor.


----------



## hertz9753

I named it the Pentalope. It's a cross of a jackalope and eloping with a dash of Pent. By the way you guys are doing pretty good.


----------



## mmonnin

China doubled our production last update in CSG. They are coming.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. Think it time I move the folder rig over onto CSG.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> China doubled our production last update in CSG. They are coming.


I believe there is less than 12hrs to go - is this correct? If so, TC will need to almost triple our hourly production rate.


----------



## mmonnin

10 hours 38 min from right now. They've got server farms available and could easily do it if their units get verified.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 10 hours 38 min from right now. They've got server farms available and could easily do it if their units get verified.


I know - i clicked on a few of their csg folders - crikey, soooooo much power.


----------



## Ithanul

Good lord, where the heck do they have all those servers?


----------



## BeerCan

I think if we stay at these levels we can hold TC off in csg. They are killing it though, practically doubling our output every hour.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I think if we stay at these levels we can hold TC off in csg. They are killing it though, practically doubling our output every hour.


TC will have to quadruple their output to even have a hope of catching us. Less than 6 hours left to crunch. They are over 1.2 million behind us and their overtake is 145 hours. So it's not only an increase their output they would need a sizable bunker also.

With what they did in Universe and Rosetta, I doubt they have the numbers. But Knock on wood. It's possible but I don't think probable.

In five hours and 39 minutes crunchin new WU's won't gain you anything, the new WU's won't finish in time for most of us so it will come down to the pending WU's. (WU's already crunched from all parties) so at that point you should only be crunchin that which will finish in time as they may validate someone else's work unit.

It's SG I think we really need to be worried about. but they are rapidly running out of time to drop another bunker. should come in the next hour or so if they have one.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> TC will have to quadruple their output to even have a hope of catching us. Less than 6 hours left to crunch. They are over 1.2 million behind us and their overtake is 145 hours. So it's not only an increase their output they would need a sizable bunker also.
> 
> With what they did in Universe and Rosetta, I doubt they have the numbers. But Knock on wood. It's possible but I don't think probable.
> 
> In five hours and 39 minutes crunchin new WU's won't gain you anything, the new WU's won't finish in time for most of us so it will come down to the pending WU's. (WU's already crunched from all parties) so at that point you should only be crunchin that which will finish in time as they may validate someone else's work unit.
> 
> It's SG I think we really need to be worried about. but they are rapidly running out of time to drop another bunker. should come in the next hour or so if they have one.


Yeah I must be tired, I thought I read the overtake as 14 hours not 145.


----------



## magic8192

I am a little nervous. It is looking promising, but we learned earlier, that some of these teams have resources that they can tap into for big advances. Here are our finishes in the last few Pentathlons.
2011 20th
2012 10th
2013 7th
2014 10th
2015 9th

This would be our best finish at 6th.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I just made BOINCtasks prioritize the 13 out of 32 tasks that I have that have been completed by someone else (yay for forcibly suspending other tasks that haven't been completed by someone else!) so hopefully that will help with some points soon ^_^

EDIT: Did the same thing with 8 out of 64 [email protected] tasks that were the same way, and I should have all of them turned in a few hours before the deadline ^_^


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, sounds like I need to get that installed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, sounds like I need to get that installed.


As far as I know, BOINCtasks won't tell you such... I manually sifted through 96 tabs of work units to find each one. It's just easier to suspend tasks through BOINCtasks imo, because there's a nice blue button for such (and a green button for projects).

Would be neat if BOINCtasks did say that though.

It does have one HUUUUUUGE advantage over the regular manager though... A much neater, and tidier tasks window:


The shrunken down/condensed stuff lists overall time it would take if one did the work units one by one, not how fast your current processor can chew through them (Projects tab will, in my case, show estimated times for the work stored on eight threads, haven't figured out how to get it to provide estimates based upon the app_config).

I actually really like BOINCtasks now that i've switched to it, and on top of that I like how it will be much easier to keep everything organized once I add in another rig or three.


----------



## Egilman

Looks to me like TC started a huge bunker dump about 12 hours ago, no where near enough to catch us, but if it holds for the next 2.5 hours might be enough to knock off SG for #4.

It's almost too late for SG to dump if they have anything. (they should have started four hours ago for the most impact) Probably burned themselves out on Rosetta.

But keep your fingers crossed, there is still the chance for surprises.


----------



## tictoc

I will be away for the next day, so I just wanted to thank everyone who crunched in this year's Pentathlon.

It has been the teams best Pentathlon yet, and we couldn't have done it without the contributions from all our crunchers, big and small.









I will be drawing the prizes when I get back, so be sure and check your PMs Monday night.


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed. Big thanks to everyone.









Especially my fellow peeps from BBT.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Aaaand, running all CSG because that's all I can get in before the deadline - all my other work units would complete after the deadline, so I'm pushing these last eight threads. After that, I'll let my various projects squabble over who gets what resources, because I'd rather finish everything I downloaded instead of just aborting it and then resuming my usual projects.

......Sure, I could just abort the leftovers, but eh, I'd rather finish them off. Science is science, even if some of them aren't in my preferred area. ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed. Big thanks to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially my fellow peeps from BBT.


I think we've become converts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aaaand, running all CSG because that's all I can get in before the deadline - all my other work units would complete after the deadline, so I'm pushing these last eight threads. After that, I'll let my various projects squabble over who gets what resources, because I'd rather finish everything I downloaded instead of just aborting it and then resuming my usual projects.
> 
> ......Sure, I could just abort the leftovers, but eh, I'd rather finish them off. Science is science, even if some of them aren't in my preferred area. ^_^


That's what I'm trying to do as well but boinc manager keeps switching projects and downloading more even with no more tasks set. Grrr


----------



## Gungnir

Excellent work everyone!


----------



## Diffident

It's over, looks like we held on for a medal. Whoo Hoo.


----------



## mmonnin

Grats everyone!!


----------



## magic8192

I have been away this afternoon and come back to see that we maintained 3rd in the marathon and we are 6th overall. We did very good. Congratulations for an awesome pentathlon!


----------



## spdaimon

Great work guys! I just got home. First thing I did was check to see how we did.


----------



## Genesis1984

Great job everyone! Now let the preparations for next year begin...


----------



## 4thKor

Congrats to all!

I see a 4P in my future....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Great job everyone! Now let the preparations for next year begin...


I'm already looking at various ideas, ranging from 2P setups based around the 2x E5-2670 + Intel S2600 bundles that are out there, to cluster setups of the the Odroid and/or Raspberry Pi 3....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm already looking at various ideas, ranging from 2P setups based around the 2x E5-2670 + Intel S2600 bundles that are out there, to cluster setups of the the Odroid and/or Raspberry Pi 3....


I been curious about this. Can the Pi 3s BOINC? Been planning to get one to mess around with and learn some coding with.

Though, I plan to buy a 2P system and install on the bench I have now. Got enough radiators, may setup it up with quick disconnects.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Congrats to all!
> 
> I see a 4P in my future....


Scubadiver59 has some 4P stuff for sale. He might give a folder/boincer a discount?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Scubadiver59 has some 4P stuff for sale. He might give a folder/boincer a discount?


I've already PM'd him. Haven't heard back yet. Wish I could afford the quad Intel 12C setup.....


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I been curious about this. Can the Pi 3s BOINC? Been planning to get one to mess around with and learn some coding with.


I think so. I have the Raspberry Pi 2, and it can run a (very) few projects. The only difference that would cause a problem is that the Pi 3 has an Arm8 processor instead of Arm7, but I'm not sure if that matters or not.

ATM, Einstein doesn't work properly on Raspbian because of a bug in ca-certificates. It was fixed in Debian, but hasn't gotten pushed to Raspbian last I checked.


----------



## mmonnin

For a single 4P CPU someone could buy an entire 2P system with more cores. Since boinc is single thread per task it's not worth the expense to fit more cores on one motherboard.

They can be pretty to look at. Especially that task manager with all those cores.


----------



## Tex1954

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't this the best finish for OCN ever?









Great job everyone!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> For a single 4P CPU someone could buy an entire 2P system with more cores. Since boinc is single thread per task it's not worth the expense to fit more cores on one motherboard.
> 
> They can be pretty to look at. Especially that task manager with all those cores.


If it is all about money then 4P is not even a consideration. I have 2 4P rigs and I don't regret getting them and I have no plan to get rid of them, they are awesome!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've already PM'd him. Haven't heard back yet. Wish I could afford the quad Intel 12C setup.....


From what I have seen, the 2P v4 2011 chips are monsters. I am going to work on getting one of those to play with this year.

I have been underwhelmed with my arm v7 processor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't this the best finish for OCN ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job everyone!


Yes, our previous best was 7th in 2013, but this is now our best


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I think so. I have the Raspberry Pi 2, and it can run a (very) few projects. The only difference that would cause a problem is that the Pi 3 has an Arm8 processor instead of Arm7, but I'm not sure if that matters or not.
> 
> ATM, Einstein doesn't work properly on Raspbian because of a bug in ca-certificates. It was fixed in Debian, but hasn't gotten pushed to Raspbian last I checked.


That shouldn't matter, ARMv8 can run ARMv7 code without problems, generally. I would highly recommend getting some kind of heatsink, though; the Pi 3's SoC tends to run very hot, from what I've heard.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I been curious about this. Can the Pi 3s BOINC? Been planning to get one to mess around with and learn some coding with.
> 
> Though, I plan to buy a 2P system and install on the bench I have now. Got enough radiators, may setup it up with quick disconnects.


Supposedly they can. Finding actual guides and information is difficult though, because so many of the boinc forums they're all "oh, just check this master thread".... A thread that has eight bajillion pages, and no links in the OP. My biggest "problem" is that by comparison, there aren't that many projects that truly nab my attention that support RPi (well, okay, there's [email protected], and then maybe [email protected] and [email protected]). Versus things like the ODroid's, where on some projects you can get a million points (or more) in a month if you have 8-10 devices, and Android support is more widespread ([email protected], GPUGrid, [email protected], and World Community Grid all come to mind pretty quickly for projects I've run a decent amount in the past, and three of them mesh with my main "pursuits" that I want to get whatever computational power I have on tap)...

Or, in short, I love the idea of getting say 10 Raspberry Pi's and maybe even 15 of the ODroid XU4's, but while they have that insane amount of power efficiency going, I have this nagging feeling that it would be "easier" to "sneak" 3x 2P setups into the place. The crazed one that likes to tweak and mess around with things in the back of my mind sure loves the idea of 25 miniature devices cranking out a reasonably decent amount of research, especially since we could just put them in the bedroom (or even on my "old" desk - I'm swapping my main rig back to the Obutto R3volution so the desk hubby and I built back in March is looking slightly bare, for the moment anyways), and doubly so because even with all those small devices going they wouldn't take up that much power (they take up what, 4W of power when fully loaded?)

We'll see though, because finding results (or even people who've stuck with it long term) seems to be difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSluether*
> 
> I think so. I have the Raspberry Pi 2, and it can run a (very) few projects. The only difference that would cause a problem is that the Pi 3 has an Arm8 processor instead of Arm7, but I'm not sure if that matters or not.
> 
> ATM, Einstein doesn't work properly on Raspbian because of a bug in ca-certificates. It was fixed in Debian, but hasn't gotten pushed to Raspbian last I checked.


Interesting to know.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Supposedly they can. Finding actual guides and information is difficult though, because so many of the boinc forums they're all "oh, just check this master thread".... A thread that has eight bajillion pages, and no links in the OP. My biggest "problem" is that by comparison, there aren't that many projects that truly nab my attention that support RPi (well, okay, there's [email protected], and then maybe [email protected] and [email protected]). Versus things like the ODroid's, where on some projects you can get a million points (or more) in a month if you have 8-10 devices, and Android support is more widespread ([email protected], GPUGrid, [email protected], and World Community Grid all come to mind pretty quickly for projects I've run a decent amount in the past, and three of them mesh with my main "pursuits" that I want to get whatever computational power I have on tap)...
> 
> Or, in short, I love the idea of getting say 10 Raspberry Pi's and maybe even 15 of the ODroid XU4's, but while they have that insane amount of power efficiency going, I have this nagging feeling that it would be "easier" to "sneak" 3x 2P setups into the place. The crazed one that likes to tweak and mess around with things in the back of my mind sure loves the idea of 25 miniature devices cranking out a reasonably decent amount of research, especially since we could just put them in the bedroom (or even on my "old" desk - I'm swapping my main rig back to the Obutto R3volution so the desk hubby and I built back in March is looking slightly bare, for the moment anyways), and doubly so because even with all those small devices going they wouldn't take up that much power (they take up what, 4W of power when fully loaded?)
> 
> We'll see though, because finding results (or even people who've stuck with it long term) seems to be difficult.
> Interesting to know.


Hehe, got the same issue like me.

I just love messing with hardware. Peeps in the Guard unit have learn to not get me on the subject.







I usually will talk their ear off, but when ever someone has a question on hardware. I am the one they come to.

Basically I probably being doing little projects with a Pi 3, but be neat in between to do some BOINCing on it. First project is making that auto water controller I read in a Linux magazine. I so want to fool around with that since I am working on my garden. Huh....I wonder if there a way to smack PH and water level readers on one.

Especially since I do plan to build an aquaponics garden later on this year or next.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to this team - awesome stuff.
Love the Bronze medal.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to this team - awesome stuff.
> Love the Bronze medal.


Fire up that 4P!


----------



## lanofsong

All Cpu's are taking a break for a moment........maybe a week or two.

An idea for future BOINC events would be practicing Bunkering...say every two months or so just so that some of us noobies can work out the kinks and be ready for the next Penthalon.


----------



## mmonnin

That would be good to have some VMs setup with Boinc ready to start up, grab tasks, turn off networking and crunch. I tried on pogs but it made the PC and VM so slow that boinc mgr wouldn't even open. Def need to try that a few times.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> All Cpu's are taking a break for a moment........maybe a week or two.
> 
> An idea for future BOINC events would be practicing Bunkering...say every two months or so just so that some of us noobies can work out the kinks and be ready for the next Penthalon.


That is something that we could work on at the monthly BGB events.


----------



## 4thKor

Bunkering and Linux on USB sounds like the way to go. Have several USB OS's primed and ready. Timing would be critical.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, got the same issue like me.
> 
> I just love messing with hardware. Peeps in the Guard unit have learn to not get me on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually will talk their ear off, but when ever someone has a question on hardware. I am the one they come to.
> 
> Basically I probably being doing little projects with a Pi 3, but be neat in between to do some BOINCing on it. First project is making that auto water controller I read in a Linux magazine. I so want to fool around with that since I am working on my garden. Huh....I wonder if there a way to smack PH and water level readers on one.
> 
> Especially since I do plan to build an aquaponics garden later on this year or next.


I definitely have to agree, especially given just how inexpensive Raspberry Pi 3's are, AND they have wifi built in! The more I look into things (and find more links to cluster towers that are inexpensive but decent looking on eBay, as well as easier power solutions for several Pi's) the more tempting it is to do. I'll tone back on the ODroid idea though, because once you add in the eMMC memory (which is significantly faster than SD, although I don't know how much that would actually affect BOINC usage) it quickly brings the cost of those devices to a much higher price point (XU4 is $188 CAD w/32GB Android eMMC, C2's are $150 CAD w/16GB Android eMMC (or $166 CAD w/32GB for a comparison that's closer to equal between the two))... Or, in short, while the Odroids are more powerful, I can get a decent handful of Pi 3's for the price of one Odroid, although there isn't as much support with various projects.

Still tempting to get at least five of each over time though, especially since the Odroids could do some serious work with WCG, and the Pi 3's would do a good job at Einstein..... ....Guess it will all depend on how certain things pan out over the next year, but it's definitely a neat idea to contemplate, especially since I was looking at the idea of dual Xeon servers as well so I might as well try and compare them.


----------



## Giggers

Well that was fun! Got to really give me 6800K a workout, and I can't think of any better stress test than running at 100% for a week straight.









Although now I'm immensely jealous of magic8192's beast machines. It _almost_ makes me want a Xeon system of my own.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giggers*
> 
> Well that was fun! Got to really give me 6800K a workout, and I can't think of any better stress test than running at 100% for a week straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although now I'm immensely jealous of magic8192's beast machines. It _almost_ makes me want a Xeon system of my own.


Can get a nice 2P setup for just under $500 USD over at Natex... Such would at least provide a small chunk of what Magic has ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Bunkering and Linux on USB sounds like the way to go. Have several USB OS's primed and ready. Timing would be critical.


Thats why I bought several small SSDs and USB 3.0 drives with the 2P system.

How much can a Pi 3 actually output? And how many would be needed to get to i7 performance? There's got to be a cost penalty to get everything in that form factor. I have one that I think is the Pi 2 that I never really setup to do anything. The whole, complete package I think was $70 with memory card, wifi and charger.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thats why I bought several small SSDs and USB 3.0 drives with the 2P system.
> 
> How much can a Pi 3 actually output? And how many would be needed to get to i7 performance? There's got to be a cost penalty to get everything in that form factor. I have one that I think is the Pi 2 that I never really setup to do anything. The whole, complete package I think was $70 with memory card, wifi and charger.


I've read that the Pi 3 can do ((EDIT 19 Jun 2016 @ 20:53 MST: Totally forgot I had started a sentence, then I apparently forgot to finish it. Not quite certain where I was going with this, but I suspect it was something along the lines of "seems to be able to be competitive in a PPD/watt manner... Or... Something. end edit))

Here's someone running an ODroid C2, which is a quad core A53(ARMv8) that runs at 2GHz: https://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/results.php?hostid=12260646 . Apparently it's running an optimized version. As for Raspberry Pi, this is an unknown (Bikeman didn't really say what it was): https://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/results.php?hostid=12256143 ....

Using that info from that particular computer's bench runs, my STOCK CLOCKED i7-4770k (with 16GB of DDR3-2400 CL10, running on Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit) is 5.83x more powerful for measured floating point speed, and 6.38x more powerful for measured integer speed. Factoring in that there's only four cores in an RPi3, one would need 12 Raspberry Pi's to match my processor for floating point speed, and 13 of them to match the integer speed. Or, in short, you could technically come ahead if one were to go with pricier (and new) gear for the 4770k, but even then it's still only at most $500 USD to get a really good 4770k setup going, even cheaper if you hunt around for deals. Twelve Raspberry Pi's would win on power consumption though, as they'd only use half the amount of power (or potentially even less, if you overclocked the 4770k), but you're also having to deal with the possibility of SD cards corrupting or even dying (a common complain for those running clusters of them).

Even comparing against the ODroid C2, a 4770k outweighs it by 3.34x for measured floating point speed, but loses out by a factor of 2.17x for measured integer speed. What do those stats mean? I have no idea. *laughs nervously* But one does have to realize that when you go with the more "reliable" options for the ODroid (emmC storage), the costs can jump fairly quickly ($166 CAD per unit is what I'd pay from the Canadian distributor, if I remember correctly. Never did check US distributor pricing, or costs of purchasing directly), and once again factoring in buying new you would only be able to get 3-4 of the C2's before matching the price of a 4770k.

However, for the thought of having something to tinker with, it is an idea I definitely like. 2P Xeon E5-2670 setup alongside a decent handful of Raspberry Pi 3's (say five or even ten if I'm feeling nuts), five or so ODroid C2's, and another five or so ODroid XU4's would wind up being costly in the end, but at the same time... It would definitely sate my desire to tinker with a wide variety of things, and on top of all that they're just so neat of a device.

And I just found out about the Jaguar One... Interesting little unit.

EDIT (19 Jun, 2016 @ 12:31 MST): Or I could go with the much cheaper option that isn't quite as techy and put two systems into a Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL DS and kill off a number of birds with one chassis/stone - mITX setup (always wanted one), dedicated BOINC cruncher (always wanted one, even if it's "just" a 6700k), AND to top it all off I can pretty much guarantee that once you stuff it full of things it will look rather lovely and full, especially with SLI in the one rig, and a single card in the other..... But I still also like the idea of having a wide variety of devices to muck around with, as well as potentially a big powerful server of doom.


----------



## mmonnin

That Pi in the 2nd link took 7-18x longer to complete than the other wingman CPUs on some of those tasks.









You might as well just get something like this for all those PCs you want to build. Haha
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerConnect-2848-48-Port-Gigabit-Switch-/391484021395


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That Pi in the 2nd link took 7-18x longer to complete than the other wingman CPUs on some of those tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well just get something like this for all those PCs you want to build. Haha
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerConnect-2848-48-Port-Gigabit-Switch-/391484021395


I think part of why that Pi was taking so long is that it was one of the [email protected] guys playing around with things to see if they could get the code to work better with the higher end stuff. Or something. Either way I know I'll have to spend a great deal more time researching to see if it's worth going down that route for anything other than pure curiosity. While it would cost more, I'd be a lot more comfortable going with the ODroids simply because of two reasons:

- Canadian distributors mean no surprise additional fees after it's shipped, and
- They're known for being potent.

Sure, maybe they aren't as well supported as the Pi's, and nowhere near as cheap out of the box, but I dunno... Something about them appeals to me in the "hey, give it a shot" kind of way, and if it works out, get a proper case built for all of it, even if I do wind up going with something outright silly like several handfuls of the various devices so be it.

Is an army of Intel NUCs or even proper full fledged i7's or even Xeons going to be easier to do? Probably, but sometimes I like difficult projects. I suspect that's why I still have 3,000 points of Catachans to paint for my Imperial Guard army in Warhammer 40,000 because I just can't get myself to paint flesh























I've pretty much already convinced myself to pick up one of my old project ideas (two computers in a single CaseLabs case that wasn't designed for two) plus a 2P E5-2670 Xeon setup, I see no harm (other than to my wallet, lol) in contemplating the idea of a small cluster of Raspberry Pi 3's and ODroids. Worst case scenario I'll wind up burning a small-ish amount of power and have a sizeable army of SBC's that look nifty in the bedroom. ^_^

As for the switch, I was contemplating 24/30/36 port switches, but if they're that cheap on eBay for a 48, I just might have to contemplate such.... Provided they aren't wailers. A small amount of noise is something we don't mind, but any kind of wailing or screaming fans... Nope. Small amount of background noise is nice, we always get this weiiiiiiiird feeling run up our spine's when we turn computers off to do maintenance in our place.

Sure, I could go with the wireless option, but I suspect the gateway our ISP provided would throw an absolute fit about an eventual 25 devices or so being added into the other half a dozen or so wireless devices we already have (cell phones, Nintendo 3DS, PS Vita, etc) - that and I'd rather just have neat and tidy wiring (or at least as neat as I can get it with that many tiny boxes with cables going everywhere) with a single CAT5e cable running out to our router.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Is an army of Intel NUCs or even proper full fledged i7's or even Xeons going to be easier to do? Probably, but sometimes I like difficult projects. I suspect that's why I still have 3,000 points of Catachans to paint for my Imperial Guard army in Warhammer 40,000 because I just can't get myself to paint flesh


Darn, that a good bit.







I kind of want a Warhammer 40,000 movie, that just be a whole lot of fighting and action.







Note, I don't play it, but I got super bored one day and read a butt ton of the lore which I kind of like. Did the same to another board game too where I read the lore. Crud, think it was shadowrun, can't remember the name for sure.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, that a good bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of want a Warhammer 40,000 movie, that just be a whole lot of fighting and action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, I don't play it, but I got super bored one day and read a butt ton of the lore which I kind of like. Did the same to another board game too where I read the lore. Crud, think it was shadowrun, can't remember the name for sure.


I don't think there ever was an actual board game for Shadowrun.... But there have been a few editions to it's books as a role playing game. Always did want to get into it, but Fasa kind of died back in 1996, and I forgot who bought out the rights to it, and if they did anything too terrible to it over the years or not. Tons of lore, especially on deckers, and the whole individual vs corps stuff though. ^_^

Yeah, I have a "few" WH40k minis, but I don't play anymore... I still have a 25th anniversary Skaven army boxed set I have to put together >.>;;;;;;


----------



## spdaimon

Wizards of the Coast, I think. Speaking of Shadowrun, I like what Hairbrained Schemes did. Waiting for thier Battletech game to release. I kickstarted it last fall.

EDIT: Wikipedia .. looks like Microsoft bought FASA then maybe became Wizkids?


----------



## Ithanul

O lord, you just reminded me of the lore to the Magic the Garthering card game. I have a terrible habit of collecting the dragon cards.









My other bad habit, collecting anything that looks like a dragon. Just got myself a nice shelf to put some of my dragons and other figurines on. My collection has been growing.



Of course this is not all of them. I do have Alduin and some other dragons too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I been curious about this. Can the Pi 3s BOINC? Been planning to get one to mess around with and learn some coding with.
> 
> Though, I plan to buy a 2P system and install on the bench I have now. Got enough radiators, may setup it up with quick disconnects.


Finally found a bit more information after more digging. Funny what happens when you change your search strings in Google >.>;;;;;;;

https://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/hosts_user.php?userid=750042 appears to be one of the main proponents of the Raspberry Pi usage for BOINC, and most of those single board computers (SBC's) are Pi 3's, which seem to have an average turnaround time of about 42.5-42.6k seconds (11.833 hours, or just shy of 11 hours and 50 minutes).... 500 RAC per device (eight tasks a day at 62.5 points/rac each) doesn't sound all that bad for 4W of power... https://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/hosts_user.php?userid=880528 appears to match such times, and even more interesting is that he maintains a blog about how things are going with them: http://markjatboinc.blogspot.ca/

Naturally I'm curious as to how they measure out against some sort of i7 processor for raw calculating power, but also PPD/RAC per watt and PPD/RAC per dollar spent
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O lord, you just reminded me of the lore to the Magic the Garthering card game. I have a terrible habit of collecting the dragon cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other bad habit, collecting anything that looks like a dragon. Just got myself a nice shelf to put some of my dragons and other figurines on. My collection has been growing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is not all of them. I do have Alduin and some other dragons too.


That's a lovely looking collection! happen to have any more pictures of the rest of the collection? ^_^


----------



## magic8192

Here is the pentathlon post.

And the specific quote about our team.
Quote:


> 6. Overclock.net (5-5-7-7-3) - Previous year: 9th Place
> Having been crowned with the Bronze medal at the Marathon, OCN are concluding this Pentathlon with their best ranking ever. It wasn't just the medal which guaranteed this but a fantastic solid team performance over all the disciplines and necessary tactical skill. That whets the appetite for next year. Improvement potential could be achieved with selective boosts.


Here are our previous rankings. The best I could determine. I don't think we competed in 2010
2015 9th place: Overclock.net (14,11,7,9,12)
2014 8th place: Overclock.net (8,13,8,9,9)
2013 7th place: Overclock.net (7,9,5,7,9)
2012 10th place: Overclock.net (13,7,16,8,11)
2011 21st Overclock.net (21,17,20,23,18)

My thoughts about the pentathlon.

I am excited about the next pentathlon. My goal this year was to keep us from getting blown to bits in the CPU categories. I think I did that, but this team has really added to our CPU power and we were very competitive with the 2nd tier teams Team China, Czech National Team and Grid Coin. We would have to add a lot more computing power to be competitive with the top 3 teams and I don't see that happening by next year. A 5th place finish for next year would be a worthy goal.

I am not going to add very much computing power this year, but I do have plans for some extra horsepower. I would like to see an active budget boincer thread moving forward. I have an entry that I could add right now, but haven't with the build up for the pentathlon.

I have noticed that a few people have the multi P distributed computing bug, that is a great start for next year and I look forward to seeing the rigs people build.

I thought we would do better in the GPU project, primegrid. Seems like many of the teams have been adding some crazy GPU power. I was a little surprised at this.

We have to find a way to recruit more people for the team. I was thinking about some big giveaway that maybe we could get by 10 or 15 of us splitting the cost of the fastest current video card. If we were giving away a GTX 1080 for this years pentathlon, people would have paid attention. That is just an idea, but we need some hooks to recruit people and get the word out.

Someone had the idea of practice bunkering and using the tactics of the pentathlon. Maybe we should tailor our BGB events as mini pentathlons where we simply announce the projects a few days in advance and crunch only 2 or 3 projects for the BGB. I don't know is this is even possible, but it is certainly worth looking into.


----------



## Egilman

Well my project for this year is to get my herd under water, that will allow me to apply them to their full potential.

Secondly, once that is done, I'm going to find out what it takes on PG to run the CSA program units, it was that program that gave CNT it's bunker burst that almost landed them a #1 medal.

We are a more powerful GPU team than they are, just lack of knowledge cost us.

Overall it was enjoyable, If I had known about how to bunker before hand we would have been #1 at the start of the CC. not number 3.

One suggestion is a repository of tactics knowledge, (like bunkering methods) for use in the future. or anything else that will help production is in order also. that's so we do not have to re-learn things anew each year.


----------



## Tex1954

Prize time!

Want to give away a new computer case!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's a lovely looking collection! happen to have any more pictures of the rest of the collection? ^_^


Hehe, give me a bit. I take some shots of the rest.

Ok, got pics.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






My old little beanie dragon with a small part of my art supply hoard.









That not my only beanie. Got a whole bunch of them, but that one and my zodiac dragon are my favorites.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> My thoughts about the pentathlon.
> 
> I am excited about the next pentathlon. My goal this year was to keep us from getting blown to bits in the CPU categories. I think I did that, but this team has really added to our CPU power and we were very competitive with the 2nd tier teams Team China, Czech National Team and Grid Coin. We would have to add a lot more computing power to be competitive with the top 3 teams and I don't see that happening by next year. A 5th place finish for next year would be a worthy goal.
> 
> I am not going to add very much computing power this year, but I do have plans for some extra horsepower. I would like to see an active budget boincer thread moving forward. I have an entry that I could add right now, but haven't with the build up for the pentathlon.
> 
> I have noticed that a few people have the multi P distributed computing bug, that is a great start for next year and I look forward to seeing the rigs people build.
> 
> I thought we would do better in the GPU project, primegrid. Seems like many of the teams have been adding some crazy GPU power. I was a little surprised at this.
> 
> We have to find a way to recruit more people for the team. I was thinking about some big giveaway that maybe we could get by 10 or 15 of us splitting the cost of the fastest current video card. If we were giving away a GTX 1080 for this years pentathlon, people would have paid attention. That is just an idea, but we need some hooks to recruit people and get the word out.
> 
> Someone had the idea of practice bunkering and using the tactics of the pentathlon. Maybe we should tailor our BGB events as mini pentathlons where we simply announce the projects a few days in advance and crunch only 2 or 3 projects for the BGB. I don't know is this is even possible, but it is certainly worth looking into.


Indeed, nice prizes always gets peeps attention. Reason next year I might get some done up or start fixing up some prizes this year to give away for the next one.

I do plan to build a 2P rig this year. Just have to figure out where the put the darn thing with the little room I still have. I actually have two old 2P IBM rigs, but no HDDs or RAM for them.


----------



## spdaimon

Was looking at those board on natex.us. I would consider selling my P9X79-E WS for one of those boards..but those server boards look like they only have x8 slots and maybe one x16 slot (running at x8) from what I see. Think my cards are only running x8 too,with only 2 installed, but I have 7 X16 slots ... a WS board with 2 sockets would be a worthy upgrade if one existed. Don't think 1KW would be enough to power it however.


----------



## BeerCan

fwiw I power a 2p e5-2670 rig with 2 980ti's with 850 w psu's running full bore with no problems


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Was looking at those board on natex.us. I would consider selling my P9X79-E WS for one of those boards..but those server boards look like they only have x8 slots and maybe one x16 slot (running at x8) from what I see. Think my cards are only running x8 too,with only 2 installed, but I have 7 X16 slots ... a WS board with 2 sockets would be a worthy upgrade if one existed. Don't think 1KW would be enough to power it however.


Your board is just the baby brother of the 2p WS board. I ran the Z9PE-D8 WS for 2 years with four 7970s. Rock solid board for me. Too bad they are hard to find now. They are usually about $400-$500 used on ebay.


----------



## tictoc

Putting together the prize drawings now.









Congrats again to the whole team on a great Pentathlon.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Your board is just the baby brother of the 2p WS board. I ran the Z9PE-D8 WS for 2 years with four 7970s. Rock solid board for me. Too bad they are hard to find now. They are usually about $400-$500 used on ebay.


Sweet jesus that's sexy. Water cool or PCI-E extender cables to use all those PCI-E lanes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> fwiw I power a 2p e5-2670 rig with 2 980ti's with 850 w psu's running full bore with no problems


I.... like the sound of this. Especially given the thought of dropping a pair of GTX 980's into a 2P setup, then do a combination of [email protected] and [email protected] Are the cards overclocked at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Your board is just the baby brother of the 2p WS board. I ran the Z9PE-D8 WS for 2 years with four 7970s. Rock solid board for me. Too bad they are hard to find now. They are usually about $400-$500 used on ebay.


Yeah, sadly the going rate on them on eBay seems to be $550ish USD nowadays....


----------



## Starbomba

Aaaaaand my job picked a REALLY bad time to send me away. Transformer blew out and was left with very little power, nor was i present to set anything up. At least i had no casualties









All in all, i feel really happy about this win. We have really came a LONG way since the beginning. Hell, i recall my first Pentathlon, running a pin-modded E6400 and a 9400 GT. Now i have more cores than i know what to do with (other than keep on BOINCing).









Heck, with the newcomers i did not really think we would really stand too much of a chance, but finally snagging a medal and scoring in the top 10 rank... has been awesome.

I do have some projects for next year, like getting a 2P rig for BOINC purposes. I cannot see me parting with my 2670+RIVBE combo anytime soon, especially since i finally fixed the issue with the RAM and can now get quad channel RAM to work, but now i want to burn $500-$600 on a 2P 2670 setup for fun and giggles. Maaaaaybe, if Skylake-E is worth it, i will change setups, but so far X79 and X99 have been pretty underwhelming on my eyes, compared to all my X58 builds.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I was happy enough to be able to contribute my 4770k most of the time, usually all eight threads too (well, until PrimeGrid... And then heat kicked in, so it was back to eight cpu threads, lol).

Next year I'll have what is hopefully an armada of.... Stuff. Still deciding what I want out of it all, but I will admit for the fun of it I added my two phones (Samsung Galaxy S3, and HTC One M8) to BOINC to see what ARM can potentially bring to the table (not like I have much to lose, at least with the S3). If this works and I like what it brings to the table, I'll look into "just a few" Raspberry Pi 3's in those lovely C4Labs Invasion cases that have a built in fan.... Oh, and maybe a few ODroids or the like..... Obviously in addition to the idea of a 2P E5-2670 rig.

EDIT: Speaking of contribution and whatnot, remember folks, don't forget to check your settings before re-enabling the downloading of new tasks for a project, or adding new projects..... Guess my poor 4770k and GTX 980 will have PLENTY of work for the next while...


785 tasks in that screenshot, and by the looks of the Project tab it will take around ten days or so to crunch through all of that...

But the Pentathlon did get me to decide to stick with another project, and helped me go with a slightly wider coverage of science that will steadily get more and more attention from me as I gain more devices. Sure, it means I won't push ahead in the standings that fast for each of the projects, but I'm pretty certain with five different CPU projects and two GPU ones I have my bases covered in case one happens to run out of work units temporarily. I'm also not running GPUGrid anymore, at least during the summer months, since it heats up the place way too quickly (whereas [email protected] doesn't seem to add much heat, and even keeps the GPU relatively cool at 53-55C for the core at all times).... Great thing is that most of the projects I've chosen as my "main" ones run on Android and/or Raspberry Pi too ^_^


----------



## tictoc

All of the prizes have been drawn. Check your inboxes, and you may have a nice surprise.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> All of the prizes have been drawn. Check your inboxes, and you may have a nice surprise.


Well, congrats to whoever they are ^_^ And once again, congrats to the team putting in an epic effort to get us sixth overall with a bronze in the marathon!


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, congrats to all.

Now to plan out some builds. I got a 3930K + RIVBE that need to get into a case, and my Dad's ITX build with a 4690K that needs to get finish.

Also, cleaning time for the rigs, they are dusty.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, congrats to all.
> 
> Now to plan out some builds. I got a 3930K + RIVBE that need to get into a case, and my Dad's ITX build with a 4690K that needs to get finish.
> 
> Also, cleaning time for the rigs, they are dusty.


I love my RIVBE. Even though my Xeon can't be OCed (i refuse to do BCLK OCing on SB, too much risk for a couple of MHz) i really like the plethora of options and things i can do with it. Plus looks pretty sick (got tired of the overly used red+black themes). If only there was a black+green mATX X58 or X79 mobo...

I have some cleaning to do as well, but thankfully i got some Demciflex filters. Dead useful, and really prevent most of the dust from going inside the case. Really useful when you have a positive pressure setup


----------



## nanoprobe

Just wanted to offer my congratulations to your team for your first trophy and an outstanding showing at this years pentathlon. Well done.


----------



## spdaimon

Congrats to M125 for being the predictor of the day in Rosetta. I saw that as I was checking on my tasks. One rig grabbed a crazy amount that I am working through...got 45 days of work, according to BoincTasks. I only asked for 5.









Congrats again to the team. I think CSG going dry for a day at a time made for interesting race. I am thinking maybe the other teams put their resources elsewhere allowing us to take 3rd. Or that some configurations worked better than others. Every year, I'm like, am I going to do this, or not. Maybe I'll just run 1 project. But I went all in anyway and pleased with the results.. Rosetta was annoying not giving me any tasks...now it gave me too many, so I didn't do too well there.

Congrats again to the team on our Bronze. And congrats to the winners too!


----------



## Gungnir

Congrats to the winners, and congrats to the team for the awesome showing!


----------



## Wheezo

Congrats to the team and the prize winners. Enjoyed being around for another Pent.
Loved the enthusiasm and banter in all the various threads, was great to read everyday.

Personal goals are to get a new GPU (this bloody 7870 gotsta go, looking at RX-480 hopefully) and holy crap I need a new PSU, this Enermax has done well but it's ancient at this point.
Would love a new PC but one, I can't afford it and two, it still runs great.

Also thanks to the folders and new comers who joined in, you ladies and gents made a huge difference in our overall rank I am sure.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I saw that as I was checking on my tasks. One rig grabbed a crazy amount that I am working through...got 45 days of work, according to BoincTasks. I only asked for 5.


Is that 45 days according to the tasks tab, or the project tab? Tasks tab will show what each of them will individually take, whereas projects tab will show how long it will take depending on your settings. On my rig, I'll see crazy things like "24 days" for one project (in the tasks tab) but since I have six threads it would actually crunch through all of it in just four days.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I love my RIVBE. Even though my Xeon can't be OCed (i refuse to do BCLK OCing on SB, too much risk for a couple of MHz) i really like the plethora of options and things i can do with it. Plus looks pretty sick (got tired of the overly used red+black themes). If only there was a black+green mATX X58 or X79 mobo...
> 
> I have some cleaning to do as well, but thankfully i got some Demciflex filters. Dead useful, and really prevent most of the dust from going inside the case. Really useful when you have a positive pressure setup


Filters don't help me much since I run my cases without the side on.


----------



## 4thKor

I don't run side panels either. Have to shovel 'em out ever now and again.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, it the reason I bought this bench case. Since I usually keep my case open. I was well, may as well go with a open bench to not worry about sides.









I just have to figure out how everything goes on the bench though.


----------



## 4thKor

Yep. And then all ya gotta' do is take 'em out and use the leaf blower from about 10 feet.


----------



## spdaimon

LOL. My wife is getting this for my birthday ... https://amzn.com/B00006IAOR


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Yep. And then all ya gotta' do is take 'em out and use the leaf blower from about 10 feet.


Exactly. Don't leave it on your desk and hit it up with a datavac, especially on your brand new countertop based desk... Took forever to clean up the hairballs my gpu coughed out..


----------



## spdaimon

I plan on using the DataVac Pro in suck mode to prevent that.


----------



## 4thKor

My blower is actually a 18v Milwaukee cordless with three speeds. On low I can get right into a case without worrying about blowing something apart. Then high is fantastic for blowing out rads and fans.


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Filters don't help me much since I run my cases without the side on.


Demciflex filters are nice, but I just tape some dryer sheets to the openings. Replace 3 sheets every month or so, and there's almost no dust inside.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My blower is actually a 18v Milwaukee cordless with three speeds. On low I can get right into a case without worrying about blowing something apart. Then high is fantastic for blowing out rads and fans.


Mine is my Kirby Vacuum cleaner.







It such an awesome vacuum cleaner since it can wet vac, blower mode, and clean windows.









Only bad thing, I paid more for it than my motorcycle.


----------



## magic8192

I just take my computer out back and use the air compressor. The vac is less messy, but oh well.


----------



## fragamemnon

And I have none of these gadgets at my disposal. And the DataVac comes just shy of $140 after S&H and import tax.









On-topic, big thanks to all you BOINCers and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I don't run side panels either. Have to shovel 'em out ever now and again.


For those that run with the sides off your cases some velcro tape (use the prickly side) and some window A/C unit foam air filters can help keep you cool and clean. It ain't pretty but it works.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> For those that run with the sides off your cases some velcro tape (use the prickly side) and some window A/C unit foam air filters can help keep you cool and clean. It ain't pretty but it works.


I really like that idea!


----------



## nanoprobe

1 single filter may not cover the side of some of the larger cases. In that case just glue 2 filters together on one 1 edge with about a 1 inch overlap. Then just cut it to fit your case.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, interesting. May go see if I can find me some of those. Should also keep my Mom's new little dog from stinking its stinking noise into my case.


----------



## Tex1954

Somebody got a nice case prize...

LOL!

Congrats to everyone! Next year we try to get 5th or better..


----------



## 4thKor

Is anybody running climateprediction.net? I'm running 24 of these horrendously long projects on my 2P and haven't got any credit yet. I think the server may be down, as my "trickles" say it's down for maintenance. Will this affect the projects I'm running? Or is all this disappearing into the void?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Only one I'm having trouble with right now is [email protected], but I suspect either something is up with them right now or they're doing maintenance since 80% of the servers are showing as down...


----------



## mmonnin

I have some Rosetta units that aren't uploading as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Has to be server. That's a LOT of red....


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is anybody running climateprediction.net? I'm running 24 of these horrendously long projects on my 2P and haven't got any credit yet. I think the server may be down, as my "trickles" say it's down for maintenance. Will this affect the projects I'm running? Or is all this disappearing into the void?


I think you'll be fine. The server shouldn't be down for long, and the trickles don't affect the task as a whole. All a trickle does is upload small bits of the task as it completes. The task doesn't get full credit until fully completed anyway.


----------



## JeRiKo1

I just want to say how much I hate you all.

Look at what you made me buy within the last 2 weeks:

24U rack
16-port Gigabit rackmountable switch
Fujitsu RX200 S6 with 2x Xeon L5640
Asus Z10PA-D8
XEON E5-2620V4 (second one will come later)
Budget 4U case
RIP wallet


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> I just want to say how much I hate you all.
> 
> Look at what you made me buy within the last 2 weeks:
> 
> 24U rack
> 16-port Gigabit rackmountable switch
> Fujitsu RX200 S6 with 2x Xeon L5640
> Asus Z10PA-D8
> XEON E5-2620V4 (second one will come later)
> Budget 4U case
> RIP wallet


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> I just want to say how much I hate you all.
> 
> Look at what you made me buy within the last 2 weeks:
> 
> 24U rack
> 16-port Gigabit rackmountable switch
> Fujitsu RX200 S6 with 2x Xeon L5640
> Asus Z10PA-D8
> XEON E5-2620V4 (second one will come later)
> Budget 4U case
> RIP wallet










Welcome to the club. I can say I've blown my wallet a few times over the past few years or months even...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm looking forward to joining said club!


----------



## spdaimon

When I get a house with a basement, or even a house, I'd want to get a 24U rack too, and put stuff into 4U cases, like he is. I looked into it, but not sure about cooling and noise. Plus being in a trailer from 1976 right now...circuits aren't the best. I don't plan on staying here, so not investing in adding any circuits.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> I just want to say how much I hate you all.
> 
> Look at what you made me buy within the last 2 weeks:
> 
> 24U rack
> 16-port Gigabit rackmountable switch
> Fujitsu RX200 S6 with 2x Xeon L5640
> Asus Z10PA-D8
> XEON E5-2620V4 (second one will come later)
> Budget 4U case
> RIP wallet


Not dead yet, just on life support.....









When I built the six machines I have 4-5 years ago I spent over 35k, today I could build the same setup for under 15k.









Life support the wallet always goes into life support......









Oh, we love you too...


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I would love to have some server racks, but no darn room atm.

Bad enough with my two current rigs. Trying to figure a spot out for my new bench rig that I plan to put together. Then my Dad's ITX build has to go somewhere (at least it is small).

O well, since the Steam sale being crappy this year. I just got a new game instead for my Wii U today. Think I just have the 4770K do a good bunch of WUs in BOINC while I go beat the crap out of a JRPG.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Not dead yet, just on life support.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I built the six machines I have 4-5 years ago I spent over 35k, today I could build the same setup for under 15k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life support the wallet always goes into life support......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we love you too...


You bought it all at once? My wife would shoot me... have to slowly accumulate and hope it goes unnoticed.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I really like that idea!


You can even take it one step farther and put filters on your tower CPU coolers. Put a triangle shaped piece of prickly velcro in each corner of the fan and the slightly stretch the filter when attaching to keep it from hitting the blades. This also works with GPUs if the blades don't extend past the housing. Pull off and vacuum clean when needed.







Really helps if you run caseless like I do for dedicated crunchers.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I would love to have some server racks, but no darn room atm.
> 
> Bad enough with my two current rigs. Trying to figure a spot out for my new bench rig that I plan to put together. Then my Dad's ITX build has to go somewhere (at least it is small).
> 
> O well, since the Steam sale being crappy this year. I just got a new game instead for my Wii U today. Think I just have the 4770K do a good bunch of WUs in BOINC while I go beat the crap out of a JRPG.


Yea, I'd like to pick up Witcher 3 or Rocket League perhaps the Rocket League+Steam controller bundle... but I'm kind of wrapped up in other things/projects I could probably wait till the Fall.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O well, since the Steam sale being crappy this year. I just got a new game instead for my Wii U today. Think I just have the 4770K do a good bunch of WUs in BOINC while I go beat the crap out of a JRPG.


I will dump that money on a new phone, a tablet and hopefully a better cooler for my HTPC.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> You bought it all at once? My wife would shoot me... have to slowly accumulate and hope it goes unnoticed.


Well, we had a windfall come our way and the wife was understanding, but now adays, the maintenance does have to fit within the budget....


----------



## 4thKor

Got the DL580 up and running Ubuntu 16. What's a good project to test this thing with?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Got the DL580 up and running Ubuntu 16. What's a good project to test this thing with?


NFS with the 1 GB+ WUs do place a pretty heavy load on, well, everything


----------



## 4thKor

I chose seti. Dowloading now. At 100 tasks, so I'd say she's running full bore. Only have 32 c/t's right now. Temps are running low 70's at the highest.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yea, I'd like to pick up Witcher 3 or Rocket League perhaps the Rocket League+Steam controller bundle... but I'm kind of wrapped up in other things/projects I could probably wait till the Fall.


Well, they still asking 50 bucks for the whole game and DLC. Kind of waiting for it to hit the 30 dollar range with everything.







I'm a cheap bugger when it comes to games. Only time I make the exception is with Nintendo games since those almost hardly ever come down in price.

Maybe by the Winter sale time it be near that price.

Had one roommate who was willing to trade me several games for my copy of Xenoblade Chronicles.







Since at that time it was getting very hard to find the game, and heck even used version of that game where running for 70+ bucks. I tend to hold onto my Nintendo games for a very long time. I still got a working copy of Pokemon Blue, Gold, and Crystal. Plus a working Game Boy Camera.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I will dump that money on a new phone, a tablet and hopefully a better cooler for my HTPC.


Hehe, phone. The one piece of tech I straight up dislike. I am not kidding about that either. I even dislike regular land line phones.

This of course the reason some people get an annoyed with me since I got this very bad habit of either leaving my phone behind, rarely charge it up so it goes dead, or straight up have it turned off. Plus, I still have a old slider phone. And I greatly dislike my Mom's smartphone.







Hate that blasted thing. Only good thing is my phone bill like 20 bucks.









Currently, I have no clue where it is at. Probably in my truck or somewhere.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sweet, I'm the featured user of the day for [email protected] .....And my profile's blank. I need to fix this, lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweet, I'm the featured user of the day for [email protected] .....And my profile's blank. I need to fix this, lol


LOL!

Yes you do!

"And today's featured user is Mr. BLANK from Blank City, BLANK! "

"His interests include Blanking the Blank, Blank blank, and blank! Not to mention his love of Blank!"

LOL!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Yes you do!
> 
> "And today's featured user is Mr. BLANK from Blank City, BLANK! "
> 
> "His interests include Blanking the Blank, Blank blank, and blank! Not to mention his love of Blank!"
> 
> LOL!


Now if only I could figure out what on earth to write in there, I've been staring at a blank page for half an hour now!

EDIT: Two hours later I have a profile


----------



## BulletBait

Hey, sorry guys. I went up north and a storm dropped power at my place while I was hiking.

So... yeah...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Hey, sorry guys. I went up north and a storm dropped power at my place while I was hiking.
> 
> So... yeah...


It's life, things happen







Here's hoping there weren't any hardware casualties due to the power loss ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

I've added another 980 to Collatz. Should still be able to retain #1 in FAH.

Also running 60 climateprediction.net tasks on the DL580. They take a while, but points seem to be worth it. Plus this project addresses something I've always been curious about. Are we headed for a new Ice Age or hell on earth?


----------



## Ithanul

Who the heck knows.

Right now it fry your butt off down here. This Summer going to be one nasty one for sure.

Yesterday was 104F. Today it seems it going right back up there.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Who the heck knows.
> 
> Right now it fry your butt off down here. This Summer going to be one nasty one for sure.
> 
> Yesterday was 104F. Today it seems it going right back up there.


I think we've had 1 or 2 days above 90 here. But it's been 75-85 for the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I think we've had 1 or 2 days above 90 here. But it's been 75-85 for the last 2 weeks or so.


I wish it was those temps. It just hit 105F that day. Thankfully it has rain a bit. But it probably going to now be super hot and humid. I remember one time it got 115F here. Looks like it going that way again.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I wish it was those temps. It just hit 105F that day. Thankfully it has rain a bit. But it probably going to now be super hot and humid. I remember one time it got 115F here. Looks like it going that way again.


105f? bajeezus


----------



## magic8192

I am pretty much shutdown here for now. The temp is too damn high!


----------



## Diffident

It's been cooler than normal up here all spring and so far in the early summer. You can keep the heat down there.


----------



## 4thKor

I have two window AC's running basically 24/7. I pointed the end of the DL580 out the window. That helped a LOT! This sucker be repurposed as a full size industrial oven.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have two window AC's running basically 24/7. I pointed the end of the DL580 out the window. That helped a LOT! This sucker be repurposed as a full size industrial oven.


Bring on Winter eh


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 105f? bajeezus


O yeah, though, I feel sorry for the peeps in Arizona. They getting up to a 120F. Only thing going for them is dry heat.

Down here you have to deal with the high heat and the high humidity that will smack you in the face when you go outside. Reason I loved the Summers when I was out in California. It was amazing! It be 100F, but no humidity so I would walk around with jeans and a shirt without sweating.







People gave me some of the most crazy looks.









Though, crap mornings in Britain. Darn, talk about cold arse weather. And that was like late Summer when I was over there for two weeks. Mid day was nice, but crap the darn mornings. I say one thing though, we need toilets like they have. Then no longer need worry about the blasted things getting stuck. Only bad thing, I get a craving for Turkish food now, and there no good Turkish restaurants here. I got spoil on that stuff over there. Plus, the cider too. Especially that one Norwegian brand. Having a time finding it over here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Thankfully, the worst we've had up here for now is 27C, and I'm kind of hoping it stays that way... Until mid-July anyways.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Down here you have to deal with the high heat and the high humidity that will smack you in the face when you go outside.


Around here we ***** when it hits 90F, but it still hits in the 50s at night. No AC, but thankfully its about 5 days a year that I miss it. Then there are the cold days, sub zero is no fun for a week or more. I grew in the south, there are things I miss, but hot, muggy and buggy is not on the list.

Edit - seriously I can't say b**** on here? Just complaining.


----------



## hertz9753

That b with the * after it could also get you in trouble. I'm an expert.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Around here we ***** when it hits 90F, but it still hits in the 50s at night. No AC, but thankfully its about 5 days a year that I miss it. Then there are the cold days, sub zero is no fun for a week or more. I grew in the south, there are things I miss, but hot, muggy and buggy is not on the list.
> 
> Edit - seriously I can't say b**** on here? Just complaining.


Yeah, I am not fond of cold weather either. I like my temperature around 65-75F mostly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And I must be a weird one.... Absolutely looooove the cold. Well, until about -20C or so. Favourite temperature is in the 15-17C range though, as it's more than warm enough for shorts during the day (when you aren't working) but not stupidly hot in the sun.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I got spoil on that stuff over there. Plus, the cider too. Especially that one Norwegian brand. Having a time finding it over here.


I know it's a bit OT, but I just gotta represent my town (Minneapolis) here. IF you can get Sociable Cider, *GET IT.* It is absolutely awesome, much closer to true cider like they have in the UK as well. Crisp, tart, and *very slight* sweet on the side. Unlike that crap Woodchuck or any other US cider which is overwhelmingly sweet. The Sociable Freewheeler is my go to cider these days.

Edit: I know only 1 place outside MN carries it in cans, it's in OK. No drafts outside of MN either. I bet you could convince a local liquor store to special order it though since *someone* obviously carries it outside MN. Sociable Cider Werks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's life, things happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping there weren't any hardware casualties due to the power loss ^_^


Nope, all good. Just loss of power, no surges.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And I must be a weird one.... Absolutely looooove the cold. Well, until about -20C or so. Favourite temperature is in the 15-17C range though, as it's more than warm enough for shorts during the day (when you aren't working) but not stupidly hot in the sun.


Not weird at all. I'm always far more comfortable in cool or cold weather. Plus sitting next to a few hundred watts of GPU crunching is actually nice, rather than painful


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Not weird at all. I'm always far more comfortable in cool or cold weather. Plus sitting next to a few hundred watts of GPU crunching is actually nice, rather than painful


Agreed, when it's cold outside you just turn up the gpu's and fire up Collatz, GPUGrid or PrimeGrid! Not this winter but the next when I get the watercooling setup and the CaseLabs STH10 I'll even have a nice footwarmer box too as the radiators will be somewhat close to my feet - joys of a racing chassis for a desk ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

EVGA 980Ti Hybrid dropped under $500 AR. Pretty tempting.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487144


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> EVGA 980Ti Hybrid dropped under $500 AR. Pretty tempting.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487144


Newegg is selling the MSI gaming 980 ti for 409.99 after rebate, but I have to wait to see the reviews of the RX 480. A pair of the 8GB versions will be under 500 and might tempt me. Fun times in the GPU market


----------



## BulletBait

Now that you say it... I wonder how the 480s will be for crunching. Not that AMD's great for most, but slap several of those in and if they're as good as the 2/390s, that makes a great budget BOINC machine. It's too bad they won't have the DP of Tahiti though.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, Maxwell cards throttle when tempts get higher so keeping it under 60c helps. It'd also be nice to get the room with my PCs quieter. The MSI 980Ti LE has been $409 for a few days. The prices have been dropping the past 1-2 weeks. There needs to be more pascal supply to push pascal/maxwell prices down.


----------



## BeerCan

What boinc project take advantage of dp precision?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What boinc project take advantage of dp precision?


Milky Way does, and there might be a couple others, I'm not sure. Outside of BOINC, I think [email protected] uses (or at least can use) DP, but I'm not sure how much of an impact it makes (after all, Maxwell is awesome at folding, and its DP is terrible). Collatz is single precision, and I'm pretty sure PrimeGrid, POEM, and Moo! are too, based on the PPD difference between my 7950 and 270Xs.

I'm seriously considering picking up a 480 or two; PPD/W should be awesome. I'll probably hold off until the AIB cards release at least, though, possibly until Zen's release and just upgrade to a new platform while I'm at it.


----------



## mmonnin

FAH is single precision so the older cards with better DP doesn't carry well with FAH.


----------



## mmonnin

Double post but EVGA Classy is $409 on Newegg eBay. Still $479 AR on the newegg website. Prices are finally plummeting with the 1070s and 480s out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291727190812


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Double post but EVGA Classy is $409 on Newegg eBay. Still $479 AR on the newegg website. Prices are finally plummeting with the 1070s and 480s out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291727190812


Nice, hopefully it drop some more. They are still great BOINC and folding cards. Plus, they can take abuse that is for sure.


----------



## BulletBait

I'll let you guys know how it goes. I was planning to pick one up today to tool around with, OC, and benchmark anyways. I'll just add BOINC and [email protected] testing to my docket of things to do.

If there's any particular projects you want, tell me.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, you talking about a 980Ti?

I can show you my folding numbers with mine at 1506MHz on the core. They can go higher. They can fold at 1545MHz, bench at 1570MHz.







I need to get my lazy butt and BIOS mod these puppies, they probably can go higher.

I have done PrimeGrid on them, but boy.....talk about heat. Thank goodness they have water blocks on them. Even then my loop at to 50C in the water temps until I move my case closer to the window AC.

Or, are you talking about the RX480?


----------



## mmonnin

I'd guess Bullet meant 480s.

It'd be nice to finally dump these 570s for some 980 Ti, 10x0 or 480 cards. Now those get hot! I tried using one of those PCI-E extensions on my desktop with one and it crunched a few collatz units. I tried the cable on the 2P but it didn't boot. Maybe I'll have to try again


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd guess Bullet meant 480s.
> 
> It'd be nice to finally dump these 570s for some 980 Ti, 10x0 or 480 cards. Now those get hot! I tried using one of those PCI-E extensions on my desktop with one and it crunched a few collatz units. I tried the cable on the 2P but it didn't boot. Maybe I'll have to try again


O, I remember 500 series. My first cards where GTX 580 and GTX590. First card I folded on was the GTX590 and that was during the Chimp Challenge. Talk about a furnace.









I plan to nab a RX480 myself, since Darth teased a pic of them and told what the price is expected to be.


----------



## mmonnin

I think I have 3 or 4 of those 570s and a 6870 from several years ago.


----------



## DarkRyder

or just watercool everything. have some pumps cycle water into the house and back out to some giant radiators that are pulling water from the neighbors pool. lol


----------



## spdaimon

When you talk about 480s, I keep thinking GTX 480s, not R9 480s.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> When you talk about 480s, I keep thinking GTX 480s, not R9 480s.


I have the same problem. I have an old GTX 480 sitting on my desk, the master furnace of all graphics cards


----------



## BulletBait

Yeah, I'm talking about the RX.

I just picked up a Sapphire. My 290Xs have treated me well, so I figured I'd stick with Sapphire for this card as well. Was $250 for the 8GB Sapphire at Microcenter. Not bad.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have the same problem. I have an old GTX 480 sitting on my desk, the master furnace of all graphics cards


I have heard of the legendary heat of the 400 series.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I have heard of the legendary heat of the 400 series.


Shh, we don't talk about that.

The only cards with heat, power, driver, ect. ect. problems only ever come from AMD obviously.

Side note, the thermal paste application on my 480 actually looked semi-decent. Usually they just glop it on and call it good. I still put my own on because the standard stuff is usually crap even if the application looks good. I also didn't need to pull the whole card apart, just took off the shroud and the 4 screws that hold the block to the board/GPU itself. Nice and simple.



Just rebooted and installed the new Crimson drivers. Which, another side note, they seem to have to removed that stupid Raptr/GE client from the display driver package. Thank God and it's about time.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Shh, we don't talk about that.
> 
> The only cards with heat, power, driver, ect. ect. problems only ever come from AMD obviously.
> 
> Side note, the thermal paste application on my 480 actually looked semi-decent. Usually they just glop it on and call it good. I still put my own on because the standard stuff is usually crap even if the application looks good. I also didn't need to pull the whole card apart, just took off the shroud and the 4 screws that hold the block to the board/GPU itself. Nice and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Just rebooted and installed the new Crimson drivers. Which, another side note, they seem to have to removed that stupid Raptr/GE client from the display driver package. Thank God and it's about time.


WHAT? Now I gotta install it myself? I'm still trying to save up 85,000 points so I can get that R7 270!







No seriously, I use it, but the rewards are stupid or out of reach. I have like 10,000 points after 2 years.

Doesn't that void the warranty? Except for maybe XFX in North America you are allowed to remove the screws.

POST # 1100


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> WHAT? Now I gotta install it myself? I'm still trying to save up 85,000 points so I can get that R7 270!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, I use it, but the rewards are stupid or out of reach. I have like 10,000 points after 2 years.
> 
> Doesn't that void the warranty? Except for maybe XFX in North America you are allowed to remove the screws.
> 
> POST # 1100


Yes, but... I'd rather have good paste applied correctly then crappy paste with a warranty.

Also, I dislike this 'Wattman' program as much as the Crimson and Catalyst tools. GPU is once again in percent, at least memory is a hard number... The voltage control is a bit bogus, it let's you control the voltage state, but you can't increase max voltage, even a little bit on the GPU. The memory at least can go up, only 100mV to match the GPU volt number, but there's that... All you can do is increase the 'power limit' same as before. I think this is the reason people are having trouble breaking 1350, I hit 1375 myself on just the Wattman tool, but lack of overvolting is really hampering it right now I think. I was only able to get that 1375 stable by really jacking up the voltage states to increase to the top much faster. I had the last 3 states maxed out at 1150 with an almost linear run up from the first state starting at 950 instead of the stock 818.

I really hope Sapphire or MSI release something soon (preferably Sapphire, but they usually take longer) to give actual voltage control, not just voltage state control.


----------



## BeerCan

If you have time could you see how long the 480 takes to run poem gpu tasks?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I second BeerCan's question, and add in curiosity about power consumption when doing such as well.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Yes, but... I'd rather have good paste applied correctly then crappy paste with a warranty.
> ...........
> I really hope Sapphire or MSI release something soon (preferably Sapphire, but they usually take longer) to give actual voltage control, not just voltage state control.


MSI will probably be out with a comforming card in the near future. They aren't that far behind the initial release.

If they aren't already....

That is when you will see direct afterburner support.


----------



## spdaimon

Running Collatz on my new R9 390 I am getting GPU temp of 85C with the side open, 90-91C with side closed. VRM temps around the same. Is that normal?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> If you have time could you see how long the 480 takes to run poem gpu tasks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I second BeerCan's question, and add in curiosity about power consumption when doing such as well.


Yes, I'll run it right now. I went to sleep earlier sorry. I'll answer both your questions in a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> MSI will probably be out with a comforming card in the near future. They aren't that far behind the initial release.
> 
> If they aren't already....
> 
> That is when you will see direct afterburner support.


I know, that's why I said MSI will be faster, but I prefer Trixx. I figure it should be less then a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Running Collatz on my new R9 390 I am getting GPU temp of 85C with the side open, 90-91C with side closed. VRM temps around the same. Is that normal?


Sounds pretty normal for a Hawaii GPU on air and stock fan profile to me







. Might want to increase fan speed to either A. Comfortable noise level or B. Comfortable temp whichever you prefer/get to first.

You could also undervolt it as well, quite a few Hawaii cards were so juiced with power that it was over what was actually needed and undervolt quite well. Or underclock and then undervolt it some. Really depends on your noise tolerance and whether it's downclocking because of that temp. You can run a card in the 90s for a long time before you actually have to worry about heat degradation. They're built for it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So, silly question for you guys... Any word on how an HD 6850 would do for various GPU tasks?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Yes, I'll run it right now. I went to sleep earlier sorry. I'll answer both your questions in a bit.
> I know, that's why I said MSI will be faster, but I prefer Trixx. I figure it should be less then a week.
> Sounds pretty normal for a Hawaii GPU on air and stock fan profile to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might want to increase fan speed to either A. Comfortable noise level or B. Comfortable temp whichever you prefer/get to first.
> 
> You could also undervolt it as well, quite a few Hawaii cards were so juiced with power that it was over what was actually needed and undervolt quite well. Or underclock and then undervolt it some. Really depends on your noise tolerance and whether it's downclocking because of that temp. You can run a card in the 90s for a long time before you actually have to worry about heat degradation. They're built for it.


Ok, Yea, I was thinking about trying different fan settings. I loaded up Afterburner. Never really undervolted a card, or overvolted it for that matter...except for the Asus 290X DCU2 that this replaced. Former owner told me to bump it up like 15mV or something to eliminate the black screens. Asus was nice enough to eventually send me this 390 Strix for my RMA request. Just kind of worried because I stuck it in my 15 year old case that I just finished repainting and I added a 120mm hole with fan to the side to help with this kind of thing.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Ok, Yea, I was thinking about trying different fan settings. I loaded up Afterburner. Never really undervolted a card, or overvolted it for that matter...except for the Asus 290X DCU2 that this replaced. Former owner told me to bump it up like 15mV or something to eliminate the black screens. Asus was nice enough to eventually send me this 390 Strix for my RMA request. Just kind of worried because I stuck it in my 15 year old case that I just finished repainting and I added a 120mm hole with fan to the side to help with this kind of thing.


Like I said, some undervolt nicely. If you have 3D Mark, Firestrike's been my go to program to quickly identify tearing, artifacting, black screening, and driver crashes. The first test usually starts to artifact in the first 15 seconds if you don't have enough power going to it.

I used to use Afterburner, but the newer Trixx's are just much more simplified in my view. It also allows a wider range of voltage control 200mV vs 100 mV.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Running Collatz on my new R9 390 I am getting GPU temp of 85C with the side open, 90-91C with side closed. VRM temps around the same. Is that normal?


BB is right on the money, undervolt is mandatory at full load on stock fans. 1.2 volts is not usually needed on an AMD card I step mine at .05 volt steps and allow the card to normalize between steps. Temp usually drops 4-5 degrees at each step. The lowest I've found Tahitis to run on stable is .95 volt pulling a 97% load. at 950 clock.

Most AMD's can handle a good devolt without unfavorable results.

On fans, I set mine to run a solid 90% and leave them there, taking them higher only causes more heat and wears the fan out faster for only 2-3% more airflow. Best efficiency is at 90%.

Other than that, it's running normal, hot straight and true....


----------



## 4thKor

I mistakenly ordered a DL580 *G5* CTO case sans CPU's, RAM, and power supplies to put my E7-4870's in. It cost me $100.00 with freight.









It came in today and came fully loaded with quad X7350's and 64gb RAM! Don't know what the seller did, but I ain't complaining. Found some PSU's for $60 for all four. I can fire it up for the Pentathlon and such. $160 for a 4P isn't too bad, even if it is pretty old.


----------



## BulletBait

So, the RX takes about 10-25 minutes per unit on Poem, depending on the unit. I only got two types, a 5500 and 9600 credit. That was at 1360/2200 clocks and was pulling ~160W at those clocks. I can't be more exact until I find my fluke again and the kill-a-watt isn't exact trying to compensate mathematically for PSU efficiency and total system load.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> So, the RX takes about 10-25 minutes per unit on Poem, depending on the unit. I only got two types, a 5500 and 9600 credit. That was at 1360/2200 clocks and was pulling ~160W at those clocks. I can't be more exact until I find my fluke again and the kill-a-watt isn't exact trying to compensate mathematically for PSU efficiency and total system load.


Thats pretty good. I ran POEM on the 390 to see how it compared, around 800 sec and 1500 sec, give or take 10 seconds @ stock speed for the Strix, which I think is 1070/1500. I believe that is 15 min and 30 min respectively, so the 480 shaved 5 minutes.

oh, I knocked it down 5mV and left the fans on the default user custom fan curve in Afterburner, max temp was 87C. I noticed the utilization was yo-yoing.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> So, the RX takes about 10-25 minutes per unit on Poem, depending on the unit. I only got two types, a 5500 and 9600 credit. That was at 1360/2200 clocks and was pulling ~160W at those clocks. I can't be more exact until I find my fluke again and the kill-a-watt isn't exact trying to compensate mathematically for PSU efficiency and total system load.


I trust you have been following this fiasco. Reports of fried motherboards are already showing up, but who know how true they are. It will be interesting to see what AMD does or can do about it. I am very interested in this card, but I think I am going to wait for a non-reference version with better power delivery.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Power-Consumption-Concerns-Radeon-RX-480

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604477/reddit-rx-480-fails-pci-e-specification


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I trust you have been following this fiasco. Reports of fried motherboards are already showing up, but who know how true they are. It will be interesting to see what AMD does or can do about it. I am very interested in this card, but I think I am going to wait for a non-reference version with better power delivery.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Power-Consumption-Concerns-Radeon-RX-480
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604477/reddit-rx-480-fails-pci-e-specification


Yeah, I'm waiting for the AIB. The sapphire Nitro going to have 8 pin so hopefully that helps.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I trust you have been following this fiasco. Reports of fried motherboards are already showing up, but who know how true they are. It will be interesting to see what AMD does or can do about it. I am very interested in this card, but I think I am going to wait for a non-reference version with better power delivery.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Power-Consumption-Concerns-Radeon-RX-480
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604477/reddit-rx-480-fails-pci-e-specification


Yes, but I haven't seen these reports of fried mobos yet.

I just put the jumper (that I've never used before...) on mine actually to kill the report of VDroop.

Probably why it's failing to go higher. I've beat up my Formula board worse anyways with the PCI, NB, VDDA, HyperTrans, ect ect OCs.

Edit: I'm backing off voltages right now to see what happens at stock for total power and I'll test the BOINC times and temps for it as well.


----------



## mmonnin

Its probably like the fried cards due to drivers BS that happened as well. People mod their BIOS to pull more than 75W from the PCI-E slot and more from the rated spec of the 6/8 power connectors. Its a spec, not a fall off the cliff failure limit


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have to be silly.... Who else slept in because it's Canada Day? Any word on POTM's for July? ^_^


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to be silly.... Who else slept in because it's Canada Day? Any word on POTM's for July? ^_^


Well, I couldn't sleep in... but traffic out of Mississauga to Detroit was not bad at all! I boogied to the border fine.... was nice for a change.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to be silly.... Who else slept in because it's Canada Day? Any word on POTM's for July? ^_^


Thread will be up within the hour.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to be silly.... Who else slept in because it's Canada Day? Any word on POTM's for July? ^_^


How did you know?


----------



## 4thKor

So what is the best AMD card for BOINC? I'm thinking about throwing one in the DL580 just for grins and giggles.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So what is the best AMD card for BOINC? I'm thinking about throwing one in the DL580 just for grins and giggles.


That depends on what you want to run. For the majority of projects I would lean to a 295x2 if the price is right. That card would probably be the best bang for your buck if you have the PSU to power it. For a single card, if you don't mind tinkering with some app_info files than a FuryX is going to be the best. The issue with the Fiji cards (and to a lesser extent Hawaii GPUs) is that some projects will not run on those cards out of the box. For a new GPU, rather than a 2nd hand card, it is a bit of a tough call. I would probably go with a 290 or 290x if you can find a good deal like this refurbished 290 for $189.

If you are at all interested in running [email protected], or the large GENFER tasks at PrimeGrid, then a 7970/280X is still really the best double precision card. The Titan Black also performs really well, but the price is just too high IMO to really justify it. You can grab 2-3 7970s/280Xs for the cost of a single Titan Black.

The above recommendations are really price/performance recommendations, rather than pure performance.









The big unknown at the moment is the RX 480. With it's low power draw, and relatively great performance for the cost, it is an interesting card. I am going to MicroCenter tonight to grab one, so I will post my results over the weekend. All sold out, which saves me from an impulse buy.


----------



## BulletBait

I was doing a bunch of testing in the AMD/ATI Forum, sorry.

Here's stock with a very aggressive undervolt (-125mV GPU/-100mV Memory)

GPU Frequency: 0% (1265MHz) Stock
GPU Voltages: 800/818/898/918/968/1018/1025
Memory Frequency: 2150MHz (+150 OC)
Memory Voltage: 950
Fan Speed: 2750
Peak Temp: 55c
Power Limit: +50%

Times were ~12/30mins for the two different work units +/-30seconds.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I was doing a bunch of testing in the AMD/ATI Forum, sorry.
> 
> Here's stock with a very aggressive undervolt (-125mV GPU/-100mV Memory)
> 
> GPU Frequency: 0% (1265MHz) Stock
> GPU Voltages: 800/818/898/918/968/1018/1025
> Memory Frequency: 2150MHz (+150 OC)
> Memory Voltage: 950
> Fan Speed: 2750
> Peak Temp: 55c
> Power Limit: +50%
> 
> Times were ~12/30mins for the two different work units +/-30seconds.


That is slightly slower than one of my 290s at stock clocks. With the decreased power draw, those are pretty nice results. Thanks for taking the time to crunch some POEM.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I couldn't sleep in... but traffic out of Mississauga to Detroit was not bad at all! I boogied to the border fine.... was nice for a change.


I totally slept in, even turned off my alarm. Ahhhhhh, joys of being a Canadian, we got a friday off instead of a Monday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Thread will be up within the hour.


Wooohooo! And interesting chocies too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> How did you know?


No idea. They still doing the fireworks tonight, or did I spend too much time playing Company of Heroes 2? Wonder if the buses are free this year to go down there, I'm not too far away from the Leg grounds (technically). Did they do the waterfall off the bridge thing too, or is that still broken?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That depends on what you want to run. For the majority of projects I would lean to a 295x2 if the price is right. That card would probably be the best bang for your buck if you have the PSU to power it. For a single card, if you don't mind tinkering with some app_info files than a FuryX is going to be the best. The issue with the Fiji cards (and to a lesser extent Hawaii GPUs) is that some projects will not run on those cards out of the box. For a new GPU, rather than a 2nd hand card, it is a bit of a tough call. I would probably go with a 290 or 290x if you can find a good deal like this refurbished 290 for $189.
> 
> If you are at all interested in running [email protected], or the large GENFER tasks at PrimeGrid, then a 7970/280X is still really the best double precision card. The Titan Black also performs really well, but the price is just too high IMO to really justify it. You can grab 2-3 7970s/280Xs for the cost of a single Titan Black.
> 
> The above recommendations are really price/performance recommendations, rather than pure performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big unknown at the moment is the RX 480. With it's low power draw, and relatively great performance for the cost, it is an interesting card. I am going to MicroCenter tonight to grab one, so I will post my results over the weekend. All sold out, which saves me from an impulse buy.


Nice synopsis, very well said. But you missed the king of the AMD Boinc hill the 7990.

After four years running them, they outproduce anything else out there on whatever project I've put them on. AS long as the project uses OCL.

Only card that comes close to matching a correctly tuned 7990 is a 980Ti.

And that is running mine on air.....

Preliminary results with testing one of mine on water shows a 15 % improvement in crunchin power. (probably cause you don't have to underclock or under volt them after water cooling is applied, you can actually overclock them fairly well)

The HD 7990 is still the king of the hill. (but I do acknowledge that it is two generation legacy now, but so are 7970's)

Had high hopes for the 1080's being faster but from what I've heard they aren't, the benefit to a 1080 appears to be lower power draw for the work done, and the 480? yet to see one stable.

I love my 7990's.....


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, so probably best is to nab some of the older AMD cards for BOINCing? I still want to nab a RX480 when the AIBs show up. Then tinker around with it.

What about in comparison to the Nvidia cards? Right now 900 series cards are going cheap. Even though I got 2 x 980Tis, 960, 970, and a 980.







Reason I want a red card, been awhile since I played around with one. Also there a 780Ti and Titan Black for a decent price in the local area (surprised by that). If you all are curious the 780Ti is going for $250 and the Titan Black for $350. Would you call that good prices for those?

Then there is that 980Ti Kingpin for $450, really debating if I can talk the person down a bit. Never got to tinker with a Kingpin before.

Well, went looking around for red cards for sell.

There is a 7950 going for $100. A R9 290 for $195.

.............gjogjogj, darn freaking darn it!!!! Why Tallahassee so far AWAY!! There a guy selling a R9 380 for $125!!!

Crud it, if the peep still got it, motorcycle trip excuse here I come.
O, the driving time not bad as I thought. Just a little over hour. O yeah, trip time!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ahhhhhh, good ol' $100 hamburger effect, although this time it's a graphics card and not one of those "I want to go on a random road trip" but still ^_^


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhhh, good ol' $100 hamburger effect, although this time it's a graphics card and not one of those "I want to go on a random road trip" but still ^_^


Heck, that model R9 380 the guy is selling is a 350+ one (by what Newegg shows). Its a Powercolor PCS+. So for 125 bucks that is a steal.







Plus, finally gives me a card to smack into my Dad's build.

And if I know about my Powercolor brands. Is they can take a beating like no other.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Heck, that model R9 380 the guy is selling is a 350+ one (by what Newegg shows). Its a Powercolor PCS+. So for 125 bucks that is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, finally gives me a card to smack into my Dad's build.
> 
> And if I know about my Powercolor brands. Is they can take a beating like no other.


That's definitely worth the trip then!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's definitely worth the trip then!


Indeed. So far working at getting a meet up time with the person.

I think I will be having some fun tinkering with this card.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhhh, good ol' $100 hamburger effect, although this time it's a graphics card and not one of those "I want to go on a random road trip" but still ^_^


Reminds me of the time I was in prototype in Ballston Spa, NY (outside Albany) and was craving White Castle. Drove the 3 hours (6 round trip) to Yonkers (outside NYC) and picked up two crave cases. Ended up selling a bunch of sliders to my classmates for $2 a piece (they're like $.50 normally). Made all my gas money back.


----------



## Ithanul

Yick, crap those sliders. If I go for a Hamburger it going to be from Cheeburger Cheeburger. 30+ toppings to choose from.







And they go all the way up to a one pound hamburger.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yick, crap those sliders. If I go for a Hamburger it going to be from Cheeburger Cheeburger. 30+ toppings to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they go all the way up to a one pound hamburger.


A one pound hamburger? That's crazy talk.

Runs off to find a Cheeburger Cheeburger....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> A one pound hamburger? That's crazy talk.
> 
> Runs off to find a Cheeburger Cheeburger....


I see you've never heard of an earthquake.....





And that is just a single, I usually eat a double with cheese and bacon......

Only available (currently) at the Western Washington Fair during september.

He used to have a restaurant outside the fair open year round. Very few people could eat a whole double earthquake with curly fries in one sitting.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, one pounders do exist. What is crazy is the peeps who manage to eat them. Cheeburger Cheeburger will take your pic if you manage to finish one.

I usually do a 1/2 pound one if I am hungry enough. I get the bacon, ranch, lettuce, tomatoes, and some BBQ sauce on it.







They even let you put peanut butter on the hamburgers (yes, that is a topping choice). What is nice is their 30+ milkshake flavors that you can mix and match all you want too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oooooh, and are they like a PROPER malt thickness, or decently thick at least for the milkshakes? ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

:









On another note. Had to drop climate prediction. Too many server issues. Never know when they'll be down. Now running Universe with 100 c/t's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oooooh, and are they like a PROPER malt thickness, or decently thick at least for the milkshakes? ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. Had to drop climate prediction. Too many server issues. Never know when they'll be down. Now running Universe with 100 c/t's.


But.... Milkshakes make a BGB and/or Pentathlon soooo much more enjoyable!









As for Climate Prediction, I've wanted to sign onto it, but... Like you've said, server issues, I can't even create an account, and I've been trying on and off for two full days now.


----------



## 4thKor

They've been down all week. I give up.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooooh, and are they like a PROPER malt thickness, or decently thick at least for the milkshakes? ^_^


I say pretty darn thick. Though, the creamery shakes at Sonic are nice and thick too. Especially the fudge peanut butter one.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I say pretty darn thick. Though, the creamery shakes at Sonic are nice and thick too. Especially the fudge peanut butter one.


I might need to plan a trip to the US sometime to get to try out all the different types of fast food you guys have. So much variety...

Up here we just finally got Carl's Jr and man oh man is it a nice tasty addition to things - pity it's way out by West Ed, an area I'm rarely in (but thankfully a failed Wendy's on the south side is being converted into a Carl's Jr, and it's just off of my route!). Okay, we also have Fatburger (it's OK, I guess) and Five Guys (haven't been yet, promised hubby I'd go with him together) but proper burger joints are a rarity out here for some reason.

Edit: clarification. By proper burger joint I mean a fast food one, we have tons of amazing burger restaurants (Local on the south side, Pourhouse Bier Bistro on Whyte Ave, Relish on 124th,etc).


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, there is a crazy amount of variety at fast foods in the States. But I am usually rarely bother with fast food unless it the only thing open.

I tend to only eat hamburger on rare occasion. Instead, I enjoy when I have the time and some money to fix up some vegetables dishes. My parents sometimes bother me to fix up those dishes up or do chicken since I seem to have a knack at keeping the chicken very juicy while using a skillet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh, I won't lie... I prefer cooking the meal myself, but I don't want to invest the decent coin into a nice hot box lunch setup, or get up an hour earlier so I can make a nice hot lunch every day. Joys of being on the road, you tend to go with products that are easy to make and will survive inside the cab of a truck for 4-6 hours, or you try to work out solutions that allow you to eat out... I prefer having "fancier" food to eat, but a cold steak is rather boring to have on the road (not to mention hard to cut up when it's in your lap! lol).

I rather miss working in a warehouse, where I could get a wider variety of things going, or at least make use of a microwave during lunch. Sandwiches and other things aren't that bad to have for lunch on the road, but at the same time it gets boring after a while, no matter how epic of a sandwich you make. Hard to even go with pasta because our uniforms are fairly bright, so pasta sauce shows pretty easily if you splatter.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, it the reason I am greatly enjoying doing college atm that does terms with full load consider two classes.







So, I got the time to cook majority of the time. Plus, way, way less stress than the six years of being a jet mech in the AirForce (that work tempo was nasty).

On the note of hardware. How well does the R9 290Xs compare to a R9 380? Just saw a peep in the marketplace selling two with full cover blocks. That is very tempting.

Of course, here a interesting picture. Saw these guys this morning after cleaning up my Dad's new grill for his farther's day gift.



Usually see these guys on the other side of the creek. Not in our field.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, it the reason I am greatly enjoying doing college atm that does terms with full load consider two classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got the time to cook majority of the time. Plus, way, way less stress than the six years of being a jet mech in the AirForce (that work tempo was nasty).
> 
> On the note of hardware. How well does the R9 290Xs compare to a R9 380? Just saw a peep in the marketplace selling two with full cover blocks. That is very tempting.


290Xs are a much better card. the R9 380 is roughly in between a 7950 and a 7970/280x. If it is between those two I would take the 290X for sure.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 290Xs are a much better card. the R9 380 is roughly in between a 7950 and a 7970/280x. If it is between those two I would take the 290X for sure.


Alright then. I may nab both or one then. Since they have water blocks too, I won't have to go figuring out how to put them in the loop.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. Had to drop climate prediction. Too many server issues. Never know when they'll be down. Now running Universe with 100 c/t's.


50% of the teams output so far today. You'll move up fast!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 50% of the teams output so far today. You'll move up fast!


Which stats are you looking at?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 50% of the teams output so far today. You'll move up fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Which stats are you looking at?
Click to expand...

Probably Free-DC. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=uni&team=1028&sort=today


----------



## 4thKor

I changed my name to 4thKor.









Is EG @Egilman?


----------



## Ithanul

Hey, I am on one of the charts.







With my little bit of piece of pie.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hey, I am on one of the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my little bit of piece of pie.


You're doing great!

On another note, I picked up four X7460's to throw in the G5. Figured what the heck. Now I've got $220 in the thing.
AND I finally found a G7 CTO chassis for $275 I'll put all four E7-4870's in and put the X7750's back in their original abode. That'll bring the c/t count to an even 200. Right now I'm at 90.


----------



## Ithanul

....good god...

That going to be a lot of core herding going on there.









I wish I had the space to setup some monsters like that. I do plan to do a server build later this year, but it has to at least fit in a regular case. Then figure out where I can squeeze it in around here.

What I need to do is get this SB-E up and running. It should do some nice numbers, though it primary duty will be handling several GPUs folding on it. So far though, the 1090T with the GTX960 in it is doing well with three cores doing BOINC and the GTX960 folding none stop. Right now though, I have to do folding on and off on the Tis since the temps outside are pretty bad atm making it average 83F inside during the day.

So, only having a 1090T with three cores going and my 4770K with three cores going. I am putting some numbers up.


----------



## 4thKor

My plan for next year is total domination. I've learned how to boot from the SAS storage drives. So with a dozen drives all set up I can put up a heck of a bunker. Run one, reboot, run the next, etc. They won't know what hit 'em.


----------



## mmonnin

Yup, I use Free-DC and thats EG.

I want my name on more PIE!


----------



## 4thKor

These G7 servers are the only way to go, in my opinion. And although they're not "hand built" they're still quite a challenge to get up and running. I've had as much fun setting these things up as I have anything I've put together. And, as I've said before, there's no way to build a 4P for what you can buy one for. Here's an example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Proliant-DL580-G7-4U-Server-4x-Eight-core-Xeon-X7550-2-0GHz-136GB-584085-001-/291808361421?hash=item43f1223bcd:g:q7MAAOSw-KFXdrdA

At $620 delivered that's less than $13 per c/t. I'll have less than $10 c/t in mine when I get done. My 2P cost me almost $25 c/t to build.


----------



## mmonnin

It only has PCI-E 2.0?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It only has PCI-E 2.0?


Yes, but that's not that big a deal. Everything I've read indicates a very minimal reduction in performance. I'm running two of my 980's on 2.0. Plus with expansion cards you can install a bunch of cards in one of these. I haven't done that. Yet.


----------



## mmonnin

With 4800W you sure could power them with that machine.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm running both of mine on just two PSU's. The G5 is set to two with one redundant in the BIOS. Not sure if that's the case, as it won't run with just one. Next setting is three with one redundant, so I think it's re-setting to that. But they both run just fine with two.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Awwwww, no pie for me... But I'm in the top twenty for Universe despite not having done any work units for it for a while... O_O

On the flipside, for cpu only on PrimeGrid I'm probably killing it








But that's what happens when you go for a more scattershot approach - I think I have either nine or ten projects loaded on my 4770k atm...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> These G7 servers are the only way to go, in my opinion. And although they're not "hand built" they're still quite a challenge to get up and running. I've had as much fun setting these things up as I have anything I've put together. And, as I've said before, there's no way to build a 4P for what you can buy one for. Here's an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Proliant-DL580-G7-4U-Server-4x-Eight-core-Xeon-X7550-2-0GHz-136GB-584085-001-/291808361421?hash=item43f1223bcd:g:q7MAAOSw-KFXdrdA
> 
> At $620 delivered that's less than $13 per c/t. I'll have less than $10 c/t in mine when I get done. My 2P cost me almost $25 c/t to build.


Yeah, if I had the room. I would buy one of those right now. That looks a one heck of a tank. Instead, I need to build one that can fit a standard tower if I can.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You're doing great!
> 
> On another note, I picked up four X7460's to throw in the G5. Figured what the heck. Now I've got $220 in the thing.
> AND I finally found a G7 CTO chassis for $275 I'll put all four E7-4870's in and put the X7750's back in their original abode. That'll bring the c/t count to an even 200. Right now I'm at 90.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*


Yeah, 4thKor does not do anything half way. More like, hit turbo and going plaid.


----------



## 4thKor

I never was any good at moderation.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, 4thKor does not do anything half way. More like, hit turbo and going plaid.


Ludicrous Speed!!


----------



## 4thKor

I've been smitten with the BOINC bug. Next year we'll turn some heads. I'm getting ready to start practicing bunkering as soon as I get things set up and running as planned. Hopefully CPU projects will still be a big part of the Pentathlon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've been smitten with the BOINC bug. Next year we'll turn some heads. I'm getting ready to start practicing bunkering as soon as I get things set up and running as planned. Hopefully CPU projects will still be a big part of the Pentathlon.


Past two years it's been four cpu and gpu project









And man, 200 cores... I'll be happy if I cananage to get up to 128 by the next Pentathlon!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Ludicrous Speed!!


Hehe, someone knows their movies.


----------



## mmonnin

I quote ludicrous speed quite often.









The pentathlon may be pretty much all CPU but there are so many other projects that are both CPU and GPU. And those are hard to justify the power running the CPU. So any 2P/4P setup has to have several PCI-E 8x/16x slots for me to buy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I kind of have to agree... Having the power available for CPU crunching is nice, but a lot of the GPU tasks are just so much more powerful for what they can do. Kind of why I'm hoping for a 750 Ti like experience with the GTX 1060, that would be rather lovely.


----------



## 4thKor

Just picked up eight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I quote ludicrous speed quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pentathlon may be pretty much all CPU but there are so many other projects that are both CPU and GPU. And those are hard to justify the power running the CPU. So any 2P/4P setup has to have several PCI-E 8x/16x slots for me to buy.


The factory installed I/O board supports two PCIe2.0 x 16 cards with plenty of room for dual slot cards.
The optional expansion card supports four, but only single slot. Two double slot.

Total of four cards. I'm gonna' plug the two 980 Classy's I don't have water cooled in and verify that at some point. My concern will be temps. Right now these things are pushing 60 in an open-sided case.

There are only three 10-pin GPU power connectors. I've got two coming. They split into dual 8-pin. That throws in a limitation of three cards, unless a guy was brave and split one twice.


----------



## 4thKor

Anybody know anything about performance on a Tesla or Quadro card? Seeing as these are deigned for a server anyway.


----------



## Spotswood

Sent (finally







) prize winner @McPaste the latest revision of our Small tech station today, which is sized perfectly for a @CaseLabs 120x3 radiator mount:


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Anybody know anything about performance on a Tesla or Quadro card? Seeing as these are deigned for a server anyway.


If it will support three 980ti's go that route if you want to crunch anything with it. You have the cores to support four or possibly even eight if you have the power supplies to drive the cards..

No Tesla or Quadro will match what the 980ti will do on general crunchin. most versatile setup for it.

Of course this is my 'pinion, others will have different ones...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Sent (finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) prize winner @McPaste the latest revision of our Small tech station today, which is sized perfectly for a @CaseLabs 120x3 radiator mount:


Can it fit two 420mm radiator brackets by chance? ^_^


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Can it fit two 420mm radiator brackets by chance? ^_^


You would need a semi-custom station (deeper) in order to mount 420 brackets.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> So, the RX takes about 10-25 minutes per unit on Poem, depending on the unit. I only got two types, a 5500 and 9600 credit. That was at 1360/2200 clocks and was pulling ~160W at those clocks. I can't be more exact until I find my fluke again and the kill-a-watt isn't exact trying to compensate mathematically for PSU efficiency and total system load.


Just installed my rx480 and I am seeing about 28 minutes per task on poem so far. Only just started but the 295 is running about 16 minutes, the 280 about 26-28 minutes and the fury around 20-22 minutes a task for comparison

EDIT: As with anything it is task dependent. The 480 is completing some poem tasks as fast as 14:30 so far it looks like this card is a winner for its price. GPUZ has max power draw at 120W


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just installed my rx480 and I am seeing about 28 minutes per task on poem so far. Only just started but the 295 is running about 16 minutes, the 280 about 26-28 minutes and the fury around 20-22 minutes a task for comparison


With poem you might want to run several tasks at once so you can max out the load and maximize ppd.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> With poem you might want to run several tasks at once so you can max out the load and maximize ppd.


I can do that on my green cards but my AMD cards error when I run multiple tasks. Never really figured out why, but I speculate a driver issue.


----------



## DarkRyder

interesting. Never had that issue before. You best box up that defective card and send it over to me.


----------



## BeerCan

I just tried it with the drivers that support the 480 and same issue. Poem get a computation error after about 2% of the task completing.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I just tried it with the drivers that support the 480 and same issue. Poem get a computation error after about 2% of the task completing.


I'll trade you my MSI 7970 lightning for your defective card LOL


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just installed my rx480 and I am seeing about 28 minutes per task on poem so far. Only just started but the 295 is running about 16 minutes, the 280 about 26-28 minutes and the fury around 20-22 minutes a task for comparison
> 
> EDIT: As with anything it is task dependent. The 480 is completing some poem tasks as fast as 14:30 so far it looks like this card is a winner for its price. GPUZ has max power draw at 120W


That's pretty good, is that stock? You have to let us know if that changes when the AMD drivers updates are available.

My 960 ranges from 16:40 - 17:45 on the shorter tasks, it says its only using 86W, but I am not sure how much I believe that power measurement since its a 160W card running at 96%.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmmm, that Titan Black just drop to 275 bucks. Darn that is tempting. Wonder if I can talk the person down to 250.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> With poem you might want to run several tasks at once so you can max out the load and maximize ppd.


All this talk of poem makes me wonder what kind of gains I could get my running an app_config for it....


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of poem makes me wonder what kind of gains I could get my running an app_config for it....


FWIW the issue seems to be with the GNC architecture on the Tonga and above cards when trying to run multiple tasks. What' really strange is that it doesn't affect every card. Luck of the draw I guess. On the driver front, if it hasn't been reported here before, there is supposed to be a new release on Thursday to fix the power draw on the PCI-E slot issue on the 480. 16.7.1


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> FWIW the issue seems to be with the GNC architecture on the Tonga and above cards when trying to run multiple tasks. What' really strange is that it doesn't affect every card. Luck of the draw I guess. On the driver front, if it hasn't been reported here before, there is supposed to be a new release on Thursday to fix the power draw on the PCI-E slot issue on the 480. 16.7.1


If my card has GNC in it I'd be wondering what it was doing at night.... I'm more curious about what gains there are to get from a GTX 980 and an app_config, as that's what I have.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If my card has GNC in it I'd be wondering what it was doing at night.... I'm more curious about what gains there are to get from a GTX 980 and an app_config, as that's what I have.


If you run 2 tasks on the 980 you gain a bit. IIRC it is about 20% . IMO it is worth doing and pretty easy to get done.

here is mine for poem with a 980

Code:



Code:


<app_config> 
<app> 
<name>poemcl</name> 
<gpu_versions> 
<gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage> 
<cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage> 
</gpu_versions> 
</app> 
</app_config>


----------



## Ithanul

I remember doing that in last year Pentathlon on [email protected] I say one thing, two old OG Titans could eat work units for breakfast. I still kind of miss them. They where such good cards and built like tanks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> If you run 2 tasks on the 980 you gain a bit. IIRC it is about 20% . IMO it is worth doing and pretty easy to get done.
> 
> here is mine for poem with a 980
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>poemcl</name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>


Ah many thanks. I'll get that in when I'm next at my computer, because even 20% is nice. I also agree with Ithanul, two work units at a time in Einstein just chews through them as if they were tasty candies.


----------



## 4thKor

Anybody know why Universe is only running 24 tasks? I've got max number of CPU's set to 100.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Anybody know why Universe is only running 24 tasks? I've got max number of CPU's set to 100.


Enough memory?


----------



## 4thKor

I think that was the issue.


----------



## mmonnin

I support the use of more memory.


----------



## 4thKor

Is 64gb enough for 64 c/t's?


----------



## mmonnin

I work for a memory manufacture so more memory is always better.

I would assume so. Boinctasks say they are taking less than 4mb on any PC. Win7 task manager says around 1.3mb each for the .exe.


----------



## 4thKor

A reboot fixed it. Not sure WHAT the issue was, but I'm now running 64 tasks.









I was pulling my hair out in frustration.









This is crazy. I was trying to solve the issue and fired up Collatz. That was when Universe suddenly kicked in and started all cores. I thought that was just coincidence, but then I fired up the 80c rig and was still only running 24 tasks. Messed with it a bit and then thought what the heck. Fired up Collatz and suddenly Universe decided to take all 80 cores. Go figger....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sounds like the weird issue I've run into where if I have Collatz and Einstein going at the same time it won't use my IGP, except about 15x more maddening!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> A reboot fixed it. Not sure WHAT the issue was, but I'm now running 64 tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pulling my hair out in frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy. I was trying to solve the issue and fired up Collatz. That was when Universe suddenly kicked in and started all cores. I thought that was just coincidence, but then I fired up the 80c rig and was still only running 24 tasks. Messed with it a bit and then thought what the heck. Fired up Collatz and suddenly Universe decided to take all 80 cores. Go figger....


You are aware that you can run both collatz and universe on the same machine by limiting the number of cores that use universe using an app_config file...

on your 64 core machine you can limit it to 60 cores to give you three free cores for collatz GPU's (1 core per gpu) and one free to access the machine.


----------



## 4thKor

Yes, I know. Right now I'm just making sure everything is up and running as it should. And besides, I want a bigger slice of the Universe pie.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Yes, I know. Right now I'm just making sure everything is up and running as it should. And besides, I want a bigger slice of the Universe pie.


You're 6th overall today in Universe.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You're 6th overall today in Universe.


And that may increase. Takes a little time for things to level out.

We should catch Seti Germany real quick.


----------



## mmonnin

That's 6th in today's production so far, not RAC which takes time to build up. You'll need an extra 33% more production to get another spot.









http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=uni


----------



## mmonnin

I just got a batch of about 35 Universe tasks that take 10+ hours on my 2670. They are all universe_bh_###_*10*. Admins do nothing about the 3-4 increased time for those units.


----------



## 4thKor

I haven't seen any of those yet. And I'm rapidly moving up the charts.

I've also combined cards in dual-slot rigs and eliminated four machines. A definite improvement on power usage and cooling!


----------



## nanoprobe

You may want to put off running those long tasks or only run 1 until you find out how many credits you get for completing them. In the past Universe has had the bad habit of giving the same credit no matter how long the task runs.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> You may want to put off running those long tasks or only run 1 until you find out how many credits you get for completing them. In the past Universe has had the bad habit of giving the same credit no matter how long the task runs.


They give the same 333.33 points.


----------



## 4thKor

Put my "identical twin" Classy's under water and temps dropped from 60+ to 34. Clocks jumped from 1493 to 1518 mhz. Didn't realize exactly how much temps do indeed matter!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Put my "identical twin" Classy's under water and temps dropped from 60+ to 34. Clocks jumped from 1493 to 1518 mhz. Didn't realize exactly how much temps do indeed matter!


Yeah, Maxwell can be sensitive like that. And they're running at 34C under full load? On the x61 I'm guessing?


----------



## 4thKor

Those are H75's. I'm only running one fan though. And this rig is directly in front of the AC. Running Collatz @ 100%, which is easier on a card than folding.


----------



## JeRiKo1

Just out of curiosity. How do I get those shinny medals/stickers at the bottom of the signature for this event?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeRiKo1*
> 
> Just out of curiosity. How do I get those shinny medals/stickers at the bottom of the signature for this event?


It's usually done by the editors shortly after the event, although there can sometimes be a delay due to a few different factors (one of them being real life interfering, another is that higher ups have to approve it, and there are probably several more).


----------



## tictoc

I am updating the list of Pentathlon Badges. If anyone participated in a previous Pentathlon (e.g., 6th, 5th, 4th, etc) and never received a badge send me a PM, and I will get you added to the list before we make the updates.









If this year was your 1st Pentathlon then I already have you in the list, and you will be added once the new badges are issued. I just want to try and get any that we missed in the initial roll-out of the badges last year (as I look at my signature and realize that I never issued a badge to myself







).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohooooo, I'll have my Pentathlon x2 badge soon-ish (TM) ^_^


----------



## Diffident

I see other people have shiny new badges....I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I see other people have shiny new badges....I haven't gotten mine yet.


The badges have to be input manually, so it is a bit of a time consuming process. You are 100% on the list, just haven't gotten to you quite yet.


----------



## Diffident

I didn't want to be forgotten.


----------



## gamer11200

The day I get the BOINC Pentathlon 7x Participant badge will be a great day.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> The day I get the BOINC Pentathlon 7x Participant badge will be a great day.


That will be next year right? Just want to make sure I didn't mess up you, DarkRyder, Finrond, and deegon. It was a bit of a chore to figure out the participants from the first two years.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That will be next year right? Just want to make sure I didn't mess up you, DarkRyder, Finrond, and deegon. It was a bit of a chore to figure out the participants from the first two years.


Me, I would just like to see my first one.... {chuckle}

Also:

I know you guys are super busy with such doings, but I made a suggestion a while back to have badges for the Boinc Billionaires, there are a few of us around now some multiple Much like the Folding badges.

Was anything decided along those lines, if I remember right the idea did receive quite a bit of support..


----------



## Ithanul

That one thing I been curious about. Why no BOINC badges?

Sorry, but I just love collecting badges.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

As in BOINC points overall, or individual project contributions?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As in BOINC points overall, or individual project contributions?


Probably best to stick to overall points. It sure would get pretty nuts if trying to do badges for all the projects.

Though I do love hunting badges. Reason I kind of like that BOINC projects give badges. I will some day have a diamond badge in cancer markers in WCG. Right now I am on Gold.


----------



## bfromcolo

My







project points is not a great measure, since points for various projects vary so much. But a badge for participating in some percentage of BGB and the pentathlon over the year would be consistent with how the FAH crew handles this for the Foldathon badges. I have no idea how this works, but I will try to find out.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Probably best to stick to overall points. It sure would get pretty nuts if trying to do badges for all the projects.
> 
> Though I do love hunting badges. Reason I kind of like that BOINC projects give badges. I will some day have a diamond badge in cancer markers in WCG. Right now I am on Gold.


You hunt pokemon. Only logical that badges are another target.

Badges are definitely an incentive for me as well. I got my 5mil Venus badge in Universe and moved to another.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project points is not a great measure, since points for various projects vary so much. But a badge for participating in some percentage of BGB and the pentathlon over the year would be consistent with how the FAH crew handles this for the Foldathon badges. I have no idea how this works, but I will try to find out.


I think a user just has to signup and submit work in 10/12 months of the year for a badge. Maybe 9 of 11 for Boinc?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Probably best to stick to overall points. It sure would get pretty nuts if trying to do badges for all the projects.
> 
> Though I do love hunting badges. Reason I kind of like that BOINC projects give badges. I will some day have a diamond badge in cancer markers in WCG. Right now I am on Gold.


Yeah, all projects would be absolutely bonkers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project points is not a great measure, since points for various projects vary so much. But a badge for participating in some percentage of BGB and the pentathlon over the year would be consistent with how the FAH crew handles this for the Foldathon badges. I have no idea how this works, but I will try to find out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I think a user just has to signup and submit work in 10/12 months of the year for a badge. Maybe 9 of 11 for Boinc?


I agree, the idea of having a BGB badge would be nice, and probably a lot easier to coax out of the top brass ^_^


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You hunt pokemon. Only logical that badges are another target.
> 
> Badges are definitely an incentive for me as well. I got my 5mil Venus badge in Universe and moved to another.


Hehe, yep. I do love my Pokemon. Sun/Moon can't get here soon enough. I am liking so far the majority of the Pokemon they have shown. Especially that little fish.







So going to be my first water Pokemon I hunt out.

Darn, so 5mil is how long it takes for that badge? Was wondering, about to be at 500k on Universe. Not bad considering the 1090T does Universe and CSG at the same time.

Once I get the 3930k and 5960X up I should be able to output more work units.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, yep. I do love my Pokemon. Sun/Moon can't get here soon enough. I am liking so far the majority of the Pokemon they have shown. Especially that little fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So going to be my first water Pokemon I hunt out.
> 
> Darn, so 5mil is how long it takes for that badge? Was wondering, about to be at 500k on Universe. Not bad considering the 1090T does Universe and CSG at the same time.
> 
> Once I get the 3930k and 5960X up I should be able to output more work units.


I had 3770k 7-8 threads, 2P 2670 32 threads, and 3570k 3 threads doing mostly Universe for about 2 months. I got 90-100k PPD I think so that is at least 50-60 days.

Still 10 tasks unverified there. 4 since Aug 13 w/o even being sent back out after wingman timed out. ARM WUs completed on Aug 2nd and haven't had a single wingman task sent out. Another reason I got out. Poor, poor management of tasks since the other apps came out recently.


----------



## Ithanul

Heck, think that bad....I'm still waiting on my wingmans to finish Einstein units. Then again, not everyone one runs high end GPUs.

Saw one peep with a GTX770 as a wingman.

I probably piss a few off in Pentathlon when I had my i3 in the lappy working on CSG units.







It sure was not the fastest out there.


----------



## McPaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That one thing I been curious about. Why no BOINC badges?
> 
> Sorry, but I just love collecting badges.


"Badges? Badges!?.... we don't need no stinking badges" Sorry, just had to quote the Bogart movie when I saw this.


----------



## BeerCan

We should get some kind of sig badge that can do all the projects, similar to this


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I had 3770k 7-8 threads, 2P 2670 32 threads, and 3570k 3 threads doing mostly Universe for about 2 months. I got 90-100k PPD I think so that is at least 50-60 days.
> 
> Still 10 tasks unverified there. 4 since Aug 13 w/o even being sent back out after wingman timed out. ARM WUs completed on Aug 2nd and haven't had a single wingman task sent out. Another reason I got out. Poor, poor management of tasks since the other apps came out recently.


I won't lie.... Seeing my unsent wingman tasks start to pile up in Universe (some as early as August 1st) has me wondering about the project, especially since other ones like [email protected] (where apparently I'm in the top 1% of RAC people, neat) and pogs get you credit fairly quickly, not to mention have a wingman assigned to you dynamically. And then don't forget the ones where your computer is actively working on a work unit, and then the servers cancel that particular work unit because three or even four other people validated it..... Two or even three days ago.

But for now I'll keep running it all, and probably will keep running those various projects as I gain more hardware for running BOINC.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I won't lie.... Seeing my unsent wingman tasks start to pile up in Universe (some as early as August 1st) has me wondering about the project, especially since other ones like [email protected] (where apparently I'm in the top 1% of RAC people, neat) and pogs get you credit fairly quickly, not to mention have a wingman assigned to you dynamically. And then don't forget the ones where your computer is actively working on a work unit, and then the servers cancel that particular work unit because three or even four other people validated it..... Two or even three days ago.
> 
> But for now I'll keep running it all, and probably will keep running those various projects as I gain more hardware for running BOINC.


Huh, I have not look at how the WUs on Universe are doing for me. I just let the 1090T crunch away. With it on both CSG and Universe, it averages around 4.5k in Universe and 3.3k in CSG allowing it to do both when units show up. That with it only using four threads.

Hmmm, just checked. Seem I had 37 cancelled by the server. 20 waiting for validation. 32 in progress. 188 valid.

Wow, I have to laugh a bit. Just look at one wing man. It was a newer AMD CPU six core under Linux, but my old arse 1090T at stock under Linux still did the unit faster. Heck, it still can hold its weight.


----------



## hertz9753

Can I have a badge?


----------



## Wheezo

Anyone receive their payment from Wikia for this competition yet? Still waiting on mine, just wondering what the situation is for this?


----------



## 4thKor

I haven't got mine yet either.


----------



## Wheezo

Ok thanks 4thKor, not antsy for it, just wanted to see where everyone else is with the prizes. I can wait lol


----------



## fragamemnon

Ooooh, badges, you say?


----------



## mmonnin




----------



## lanofsong

^


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*


I thought it was these....


----------



## Wheezo

Still waiting on my prize from this. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Still waiting on my prize from this. Anyone else in the same boat?


Same here, also still waiting for BGB58 prize...


----------



## Zeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Same here, also still waiting for BGB58 prize...


Yeah same here. I waiting for the pentathlon and 2 BGB's.


----------



## Wheezo

Sheesh, get with it OCN. Long time to wait. Wonder if the [email protected] side is behind with prize handouts too or just here in the BOINC section.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Sheesh, get with it OCN. Long time to wait. Wonder if the [email protected] side is behind with prize handouts too or just here in the BOINC section.


Same people do both.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Same people do both.


Well aware of that, because I am one of those people too.


----------



## mkclan

+1


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Well aware of that, because I am one of those people too.


The same people hand out the OCN sponsored prizes for FAH as well.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Massive delays all around.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have almost forgotten the prizes I have not received yet...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I have almost forgotten the prizes I have not received yet...


Boinc or Folding?

Do I know about it?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Boinc or Folding?
> Do I know about it?


Looks like it is just 1 pending prize in my paypal right now; BGB #66 in November. I know in the past these things take at least a couple months


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Looks like it is just 1 pending prize in my paypal right now; BGB #66 in November. I know in the past these things take at least a couple months


I hear ya, I still have a couple pending from July last year.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Looks like it is just 1 pending prize in my paypal right now; BGB #66 in November. I know in the past these things take at least a couple months


I'd say a bit more than couple of months, BGB58 ran January 2016







. Prizes seem to be pretty much imaginary these days


----------



## tictoc

@Wheezo @Zeddicus @mm67 @mkclan @k4m1k4z3 @Finrond

Sorry for not getting to this thread sooner.

I was out of town with no cell service for the last couple of days. I am working with management to get the prizes sorted out, and I will send you a PM shortly.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @Wheezo
> @Zeddicus
> @mm67
> @mkclan
> @k4m1k4z3
> @Finrond
> 
> Sorry for not getting to this thread sooner.
> 
> I was out of town with no cell service for the last couple of days. I am working with management to get the prizes sorted out, and I will send you a PM shortly.


Just saw this. Thanks for the reply tictoc. I've been in contact with E and he suggested to remove all requests, and re-apply again. He also said to give him the email associated with the Paypal account so I figure something got mixed up and he didn't get the required emails after the prizes were handed out.

Hate to be a bother but it has been a while. And I really am not in a hurry. It seems like it is sorted for me and I suggest the people who haven't received their prizes talk to ENTERPRISE and he will get it sorted out when he has time.

Thanks again tictoc. And again sorry to be a pain.

Cheers!


----------



## Ithanul

So any news on when the next Pentathlon is occurring?

If June, I may not be able to bring full force in (I will be out of country).


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So any news on when the next Pentathlon is occurring?
> 
> If June, I may not be able to bring full force in (I will be out of country).


It looks like May 5th through the 14th this year:

https://www.seti-germany.de/wiki/Challenge-%C3%9Cbersicht


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> It looks like May 5th through the 14th this year:
> https://www.seti-germany.de/wiki/Challenge-%C3%9Cbersicht


Oooo, goody.

Now to get my lazy butt and get that 5960X running.


----------

